# The "No Evidence" Crowd Seems To Have Become Silent



## PoliticalChic

Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.

In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.

Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????


Maybe this?

"....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.

As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.

Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:

1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?

2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.


3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”

4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.

5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."








						Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
					

How do you reconcile all this?




					redstate.com


----------



## progressive hunter

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch. It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


----------



## Moonglow

Now you sound like Hillary 2016.


----------



## B. Kidd

Karma is already beginning to attack Joe.
He sprained his ankle yesterday playing with his dog 'Major'!
I just love karma, don't you?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com



We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
Click to expand...



Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.


But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.


----------



## BluesLegend

Math and statistics point to massive election fraud by Dems.


----------



## B. Kidd

Joe is a very, very bad man.
And his supporters are very, very bad people.


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


What a carload of crap.

Much ado about nothing.

The courts (most of them Republican appointees) have heard all this rubbish time-and-again and you have been laughed out of court over it.

The election is over.

*Your Orange Baboon-God has lost*.

Go home.

Drink wine.

Cry.

Pass out.

Sleep.

Then wake up, and begin figuring-out how to do better next time.

Hint for 2024: "*Right message, wrong messenger*" .


----------



## Kondor3

B. Kidd said:


> Joe is a very, very bad man.And his supporters are very, very bad people.


Well, hell, son... if that ain't the black calling the kettle pot...


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

progressive hunter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch. It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
Click to expand...


Seriously, stop watching Russian propaganda.
Seriously.
You and PC are idiots.

*Trump Calls Justice, FBI ‘Missing in Action’ on Election Allegations*








						Trump Calls Justice, FBI ‘Missing in Action’ on Election Allegations
					

President Trump accused federal law-enforcement agencies run by his own appointees of ignoring his unproven claims of mass election fraud, as his legal setbacks continued to mount.




					www.wsj.com
				




*Trump baselessly claims the FBI and DOJ may be involved in a ploy to 'rig' the election and says the agencies have been 'missing in action' in his legal battles*








						Trump baselessly claims the FBI and DOJ may be involved in a ploy to 'rig' the election and says the agencies have been 'missing in action' in his legal battles
					

There is no evidence of widespread voter fraud in the 2020 election, which Trump lost to President-elect Joe Biden.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## AceRothstein

Trump lost.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

PoliticalChic said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
Click to expand...


34 federal judges have asked for evidence and then kicked your Orange Jesus to the curb.
Your narcissism is so severe I'm sure you think you know something they don't.


----------



## progressive hunter

Blaine Sweeter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch. It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, stop watching Russian propaganda.
> Seriously.
> You and PC are idiots.
> 
> *Trump Calls Justice, FBI ‘Missing in Action’ on Election Allegations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Calls Justice, FBI ‘Missing in Action’ on Election Allegations
> 
> 
> President Trump accused federal law-enforcement agencies run by his own appointees of ignoring his unproven claims of mass election fraud, as his legal setbacks continued to mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump baselessly claims the FBI and DOJ may be involved in a ploy to 'rig' the election and says the agencies have been 'missing in action' in his legal battles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump baselessly claims the FBI and DOJ may be involved in a ploy to 'rig' the election and says the agencies have been 'missing in action' in his legal battles
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of widespread voter fraud in the 2020 election, which Trump lost to President-elect Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
Click to expand...

sorry spanky but you live in a world all your own that I will never tread in,,,


----------



## 22lcidw

Moonglow said:


> Now you sound like Hillary 2016.


We saw this coming. You even told us what you were going to do. Hillary and the Communist Globalists did not even think of the Trump victory happening. They made sure the fix was in. In front of us all. But they had to tell everyone what they were going to do like it was some rule that had to be told to the people.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a carload of crap.
> 
> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> The courts (most of them Republican appointees) have heard all this rubbish time-and-again and you have been laughed out of court over it.
> 
> The election is over.
> 
> *Your Orange Baboon-God has lost*.
> 
> Go home.
> 
> Drink wine.
> 
> Cry.
> 
> Pass out.
> 
> Sleep.
> 
> Then wake up, and begin figuring-out how to do better next time.
> 
> Hint for 2024: "*Right message, wrong messenger*" .
Click to expand...




I never said Trump would win.

I said, and it is clear and evident, that the Democrats rigged the election in the swing states.



1.Strange things occurred on election night, and nearly all of them in six swing states. Only the most inveterate prevaricators….Democrats…..can claim to be oblivious of said coordination and machinations in those precincts. Now, there is something to be said for such coordination of activities among Democrats…..seems to be lacking in Republican endeavors. But, then, it is a corollary benefit of being collectivists, rather than champions of individualism.



The problem is, it is corruption at its most devious, aimed at the theft of the presidential election.



2. There are two requirements to support the belief that the election was fair and equitable. The first is to have two members of opposing parties sitting next to each other viewing mail-in ballots….registration of the voter, and signature comparison, agree that ballot is filled out correctly. *This was not done*. In fact, the *Democrat strongholds would not allow Republican poll watchers and vote watcher into the room….and even put up cardboard to prevent viewing of vote counting from outside.

In some cases boxes of ‘votes’ were brought in after closing of the site, with no one around to see except Democrats.*


3. Perhaps the most glaring example that indicates illegality is the prevalence of over-voting in swing states, where more votes turn up than registered voters, or more mail-in votes than the number of mail-in or absentee ballots requested.



Second only to that, *is the discrepancy in swing states between fully filled out ballots, and those with only Biden filled in, and no down-ballot voting indicated.*



“In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee _and_ state Congressional candidates. In fact, according to _Pew Research_, “overwhelming shares of voters who are supporting Trump and Biden say they are also supporting the same-party candidate for Senate.”



Typically, this means that that the number of votes for a presidential candidate and that party’s Senate candidates are relatively close. …*the number of votes cast for Joe Biden far exceeds those cast for that state’s Senate candidates in swing states, *while those cast for Trump and GOP Senators remains far closer.



*In Georgia*, there was an 818 vote difference between Trump and the GOP Senator, *vs. a 95,000 difference between Biden and the Democratic candidate for Senator.”* *Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?*


4. For comparison, check out a non-swing state, like Wyoming. Trump: 193,454 GOP Sen: 197,961 Dif:4,507 Biden: 73,445 Dem Sen: 72,720 Dif: 725 No massive flood of mysterious empty Biden votes. It's fraud. The Democrats are committing voter fraud in the Swing states.



Another control state, which Dems aren't currently trying to steaI. Montana Trump: 340,635 GOP Sen: 330,317 Dif: 10,318 Biden: 243,278 Dem Sen: 270,735 Dif: 27,457 Stable numbers for GOP, and when you factor in 3rd party vote, no mysterious Biden-only ballots like the swings.”









						Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?
					

Via ZeroHedge In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee and state Congressional candi…



					www.theburningplatform.com
				





44 states seem to have a normal election......



......but those swing states....almost as if it had been planned......


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a carload of crap.
> 
> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> The courts (most of them Republican appointees) have heard all this rubbish time-and-again and you have been laughed out of court over it.
> 
> The election is over.
> 
> *Your Orange Baboon-God has lost*.
> 
> Go home.
> 
> Drink wine.
> 
> Cry.
> 
> Pass out.
> 
> Sleep.
> 
> Then wake up, and begin figuring-out how to do better next time.
> 
> Hint for 2024: "*Right message, wrong messenger*" .
Click to expand...



You forgot the butthurt cream.
They'll need to order it on palettes.


----------



## progressive hunter

AceRothstein said:


> Trump lost.


not yet he hasnt,,,


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

PoliticalChic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a carload of crap.
> 
> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> The courts (most of them Republican appointees) have heard all this rubbish time-and-again and you have been laughed out of court over it.
> 
> The election is over.
> 
> *Your Orange Baboon-God has lost*.
> 
> Go home.
> 
> Drink wine.
> 
> Cry.
> 
> Pass out.
> 
> Sleep.
> 
> Then wake up, and begin figuring-out how to do better next time.
> 
> Hint for 2024: "*Right message, wrong messenger*" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Trump would win.
> 
> I said, and it is clear and evident, that the Democrats rigged the election in the swing states.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Strange things occurred on election night, and nearly all of them in six swing states. Only the most inveterate prevaricators….Democrats…..can claim to be oblivious of said coordination and machinations in those precincts. Now, there is something to be said for such coordination of activities among Democrats…..seems to be lacking in Republican endeavors. But, then, it is a corollary benefit of being collectivists, rather than champions of individualism.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, it is corruption at its most devious, aimed at the theft of the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. There are two requirements to support the belief that the election was fair and equitable. The first is to have two members of opposing parties sitting next to each other viewing mail-in ballots….registration of the voter, and signature comparison, agree that ballot is filled out correctly. *This was not done*. In fact, the *Democrat strongholds would not allow Republican poll watchers and vote watcher into the room….and even put up cardboard to prevent viewing of vote counting from outside.
> 
> In some cases boxes of ‘votes’ were brought in after closing of the site, with no one around to see except Democrats.*
> 
> 
> 3. Perhaps the most glaring example that indicates illegality is the prevalence of over-voting in swing states, where more votes turn up than registered voters, or more mail-in votes than the number of mail-in or absentee ballots requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Second only to that, *is the discrepancy in swing states between fully filled out ballots, and those with only Biden filled in, and no down-ballot voting indicated.*
> 
> 
> 
> “In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee _and_ state Congressional candidates. In fact, according to _Pew Research_, “overwhelming shares of voters who are supporting Trump and Biden say they are also supporting the same-party candidate for Senate.”
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, this means that that the number of votes for a presidential candidate and that party’s Senate candidates are relatively close. …*the number of votes cast for Joe Biden far exceeds those cast for that state’s Senate candidates in swing states, *while those cast for Trump and GOP Senators remains far closer.
> 
> 
> 
> *In Georgia*, there was an 818 vote difference between Trump and the GOP Senator, *vs. a 95,000 difference between Biden and the Democratic candidate for Senator.”* *Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?*
> 
> 
> 4. For comparison, check out a non-swing state, like Wyoming. Trump: 193,454 GOP Sen: 197,961 Dif:4,507 Biden: 73,445 Dem Sen: 72,720 Dif: 725 No massive flood of mysterious empty Biden votes. It's fraud. The Democrats are committing voter fraud in the Swing states.
> 
> 
> 
> Another control state, which Dems aren't currently trying to steaI. Montana Trump: 340,635 GOP Sen: 330,317 Dif: 10,318 Biden: 243,278 Dem Sen: 270,735 Dif: 27,457 Stable numbers for GOP, and when you factor in 3rd party vote, no mysterious Biden-only ballots like the swings.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?
> 
> 
> Via ZeroHedge In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee and state Congressional candi…
> 
> 
> 
> www.theburningplatform.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 states seem to have a normal election......
> 
> 
> 
> ......but those swing states....almost as if it had been planned......
Click to expand...



Referring to radical rightwing blogs as a source is not proof of anything except your desperation.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

progressive hunter said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost.
> 
> 
> 
> not yet he hasnt,,,
Click to expand...


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

PoliticalChic said:


> The "No Evidence" Crowd Seems To Have Become Silent



Because those of us living in the real world have moved on.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> not yet he hasnt,,,


The election was almost a month ago. Whether you believe it or not, he lost that day.


----------



## B. Kidd

Kondor3 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe is a very, very bad man.And his supporters are very, very bad people.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, hell, son... if that ain't the black calling the kettle pot...
Click to expand...


You are a very, very bad person.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
Click to expand...




But you are no longer saying there's 'no evidence' of cheating, are you?


BTW....the term 'cult' is reserved for the party that called its candidate god, Jesus, and the messiah.
That would be your party.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not yet he hasnt,,,
> 
> 
> 
> The election was almost a month ago. Whether you believe it or not, he lost that day.
Click to expand...

I think I will wait for a final count and all the objections to be heard,,


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "No Evidence" Crowd Seems To Have Become Silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because those of us living in the real world have moved on.
Click to expand...



Giving up America is 'moving on'?

There's something wrong with you.


----------



## jwoodie

Kondor3 said:


> Hint for 2024: "*Right message, wrong messenger*" .


----------



## PoliticalChic

B. Kidd said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe is a very, very bad man.And his supporters are very, very bad people.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, hell, son... if that ain't the black calling the kettle pot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very, very bad person.
Click to expand...



That's not an insult to the Leftists.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

The "no evidence" crowd is alive and well, thank you very much.
The silence you hear is coming from inside your own empty fucking head.


*Trump lawyers suffer embarrassing rebukes from judges over ...*
www.washingtonpost.com › politics › 2020/11/11 › tru...
Nov 11, 2020 — _asked_ Diamond, who was appointed to the federal bench by President ... Trump to produce _evidence_ of widespread _election fraud_ after Trump ...

*Judge rejects 'shocking ask' of new election over voter fraud ...*
thenevadaindependent.com › article › judge-rejects-sho...
Nov 20, 2020 — Combined, he said that was _evidence_ enough that _fraudulent_ activity had taken place and a new _election_ was warranted. “This is a revolutionary ...

*Trump Lawyer to Pa. Judge: I've Got No Evidence of Voter Fraud*
www.phillymag.com › voter-fraud-pennsylvania-lawsuits
Nov 11, 2020 — A portion of a transcript in a Pennsylvania _election_ lawsuit in which a Pennsylvania _judge asks_ a Trump lawyer if there's actually any _evidence_ ...

*Trump's legal team cried vote fraud, but courts found none*
apnews.com › article › election-2020-donald-trump-pe...
7 days ago — And they _asked_ Sunday night for an expedited hearing Wednesday as ... No _judges_ ever found any _evidence_ of _election fraud_ in Pennsylvania ...

*Trump rails at judges as another court rejects his lawyers ...*
www.theguardian.com › us-news › nov › trump-electio...
4 hours ago — US _elections_ 2020 ... of dozens of failed lawsuits by Trump's lawyers, with _judges_ castigating his lawyers for failing to present _evidence of fraud_.

*Trump Cries Voter Fraud. In Court, His Lawyers Don't. - WSJ*
www.wsj.com › Politics › Election 2020
Nov 13, 2020 — Under questioning from _judges_, at least two of the lawyers have backed ... In other instances, attorneys have said under oath they have no _evidence of fraud_. ... _Election_-law experts say many of Mr. Trump's legal claims amount to ... a state _judge_ Tuesday repeatedly _asked_ lawyer Jonathan Goldstein if he ...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The "no evidence" crowd is alive and well, thank you very much.
> The silence you hear is coming from inside your own empty fucking head.
> 
> 
> *Trump lawyers suffer embarrassing rebukes from judges over ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › politics › 2020/11/11 › tru...
> Nov 11, 2020 — _asked_ Diamond, who was appointed to the federal bench by President ... Trump to produce _evidence_ of widespread _election fraud_ after Trump ...
> 
> *Judge rejects 'shocking ask' of new election over voter fraud ...*
> thenevadaindependent.com › article › judge-rejects-sho...
> Nov 20, 2020 — Combined, he said that was _evidence_ enough that _fraudulent_ activity had taken place and a new _election_ was warranted. “This is a revolutionary ...
> 
> *Trump Lawyer to Pa. Judge: I've Got No Evidence of Voter Fraud*
> www.phillymag.com › voter-fraud-pennsylvania-lawsuits
> Nov 11, 2020 — A portion of a transcript in a Pennsylvania _election_ lawsuit in which a Pennsylvania _judge asks_ a Trump lawyer if there's actually any _evidence_ ...
> 
> *Trump's legal team cried vote fraud, but courts found none*
> apnews.com › article › election-2020-donald-trump-pe...
> 7 days ago — And they _asked_ Sunday night for an expedited hearing Wednesday as ... No _judges_ ever found any _evidence_ of _election fraud_ in Pennsylvania ...
> 
> *Trump rails at judges as another court rejects his lawyers ...*
> www.theguardian.com › us-news › nov › trump-electio...
> 4 hours ago — US _elections_ 2020 ... of dozens of failed lawsuits by Trump's lawyers, with _judges_ castigating his lawyers for failing to present _evidence of fraud_.
> 
> *Trump Cries Voter Fraud. In Court, His Lawyers Don't. - WSJ*
> www.wsj.com › Politics › Election 2020
> Nov 13, 2020 — Under questioning from _judges_, at least two of the lawyers have backed ... In other instances, attorneys have said under oath they have no _evidence of fraud_. ... _Election_-law experts say many of Mr. Trump's legal claims amount to ... a state _judge_ Tuesday repeatedly _asked_ lawyer Jonathan Goldstein if he ...





Re-post sans the juvenile vulgarity and I may provide a response.

In the mean time, it merely shows how deeply this OP has wounded you.


----------



## TheParser

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com




Some Dems are really good people.

They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.

But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.

Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.

I actually feel sorry for them. 

They are *good*  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are *bad *Americans.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
Click to expand...


They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheParser said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dems are really good people.
> 
> They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.
> 
> But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.
> 
> Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them.
> 
> They are good  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are bad Americans.
Click to expand...



"They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person."

Can you show me where they have made that argument?

No, you can't.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

PoliticalChic said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "no evidence" crowd is alive and well, thank you very much.
> The silence you hear is coming from inside your own empty fucking head.
> 
> 
> *Trump lawyers suffer embarrassing rebukes from judges over ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › politics › 2020/11/11 › tru...
> Nov 11, 2020 — _asked_ Diamond, who was appointed to the federal bench by President ... Trump to produce _evidence_ of widespread _election fraud_ after Trump ...
> 
> *Judge rejects 'shocking ask' of new election over voter fraud ...*
> thenevadaindependent.com › article › judge-rejects-sho...
> Nov 20, 2020 — Combined, he said that was _evidence_ enough that _fraudulent_ activity had taken place and a new _election_ was warranted. “This is a revolutionary ...
> 
> *Trump Lawyer to Pa. Judge: I've Got No Evidence of Voter Fraud*
> www.phillymag.com › voter-fraud-pennsylvania-lawsuits
> Nov 11, 2020 — A portion of a transcript in a Pennsylvania _election_ lawsuit in which a Pennsylvania _judge asks_ a Trump lawyer if there's actually any _evidence_ ...
> 
> *Trump's legal team cried vote fraud, but courts found none*
> apnews.com › article › election-2020-donald-trump-pe...
> 7 days ago — And they _asked_ Sunday night for an expedited hearing Wednesday as ... No _judges_ ever found any _evidence_ of _election fraud_ in Pennsylvania ...
> 
> *Trump rails at judges as another court rejects his lawyers ...*
> www.theguardian.com › us-news › nov › trump-electio...
> 4 hours ago — US _elections_ 2020 ... of dozens of failed lawsuits by Trump's lawyers, with _judges_ castigating his lawyers for failing to present _evidence of fraud_.
> 
> *Trump Cries Voter Fraud. In Court, His Lawyers Don't. - WSJ*
> www.wsj.com › Politics › Election 2020
> Nov 13, 2020 — Under questioning from _judges_, at least two of the lawyers have backed ... In other instances, attorneys have said under oath they have no _evidence of fraud_. ... _Election_-law experts say many of Mr. Trump's legal claims amount to ... a state _judge_ Tuesday repeatedly _asked_ lawyer Jonathan Goldstein if he ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-post sans the juvenile vulgarity and I may provide a response.
> 
> In the mean time, it merely shows how deeply this OP has wounded you.
Click to expand...


Oh please, honey don't flatter yourself.  
You're like a fly buzzing around with no place to land,.....except maybe Pence's head.

Trump falls into the juvenile vulgarity department, something you seem to accept from him. 
Would you let him grab your pussy?


----------



## B. Kidd

PoliticalChic said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe is a very, very bad man.And his supporters are very, very bad people.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, hell, son... if that ain't the black calling the kettle pot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very, very bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an insult to the Leftists.
Click to expand...


Joe's bad karma will drape over our whole Country like an itchy blanket on a hot, humid day. Only if we get lucky!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Blaine Sweeter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
Click to expand...



Abolish immigration detention. No more detention. You come in here illegally, no more detention.

Stop all deportation.

End prosecution of illegal border crossers.

Support the deadly sanctuary cities.

Incentivize illegal-alien child smuggling.

Expand asylum for all new illegal aliens.

Cancel all asylum cooperation agreements with Honduras, Guatemala, with El Salvador.

Taxpayer-funded lawyers will be given to all illegal aliens.

Abolish immigration enforcement against illegal workers.

Restore Catch and Release policies for illegals.

Grant work permits for illegal aliens.

Provide taxpayer subsidies and welfare for illegal aliens and new immigrants.

Federal Student Aid and free community college for illegal aliens.

Sign new immigrants up for welfare immediately.

End requirement for immigrants’ self-sufficiency and maximize their welfare.

End all travel bans, including from jihadist regions.

Grant mass amnesty.

Vastly expand low-skilled immigration to the United States.

Increase refugee admissions by 700 percent.

Abolish law enforcement as we know it.

End cash bail.

Abolish completely the death penalty.

Appoint social justice prosecutors in order to free violent criminals.

End mandatory minimums.

Incentivize prison closure.

End solitary confinement.

Free federal housing for former inmates.

Rejoin Paris Climate Accord.

Mandate net-zero carbon emissions for homes, offices, and all new buildings by 2030.

Mandate zero carbon emissions from power plants by 2035.

Mandate net-zero carbon emissions by 2050.

Mandate all 500,000 school buses and all 3 million government vehicles be changed to zero-emission vehicles within five years.

Install 500,000 taxpayer-funded charging stations nationwide.

End school choice.

End tax credit scholarships serving disadvantaged students in 26 states.

Oppose 14 million Americans with education savings accounts and get rid of school choice, having to do with school choice.

Eliminate school choice in Washington, D.C.

Abolish all charter schools.

Ban funding for charter schools in poor neighborhoods.

Abolish educational standards.

Abolish the suburbs with AFFH regulations.

They’re going to rip down the wall."

​
President Trump’s List of 42 Disastrous Things Joe Biden Would Do as President - Geller Report News
President Trump outlines Joe Biden's agenda that will destroy America. The choice could not be clearer in November.
gellerreport.com


Let's see your objections to Trump's policies.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

PoliticalChic said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dems are really good people.
> 
> They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.
> 
> But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.
> 
> Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them.
> 
> They are good  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are bad Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person."
> 
> Can you show me where they have made that argument?
> 
> No, you can't.
Click to expand...


Anybody who says he gets love letters from a dictator like Kim Jong Un is dangerous.
Anybody who won't confront Putin about paying off Taliban to kill our troops is dangerous.
Anybody who can't handle losing an election and is burning the house down on his way out is dangerous.
Wake the fuck up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Blaine Sweeter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dems are really good people.
> 
> They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.
> 
> But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.
> 
> Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them.
> 
> They are good  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are bad Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person."
> 
> Can you show me where they have made that argument?
> 
> No, you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who says he gets love letters from a dictator like Kim Jong Un is dangerous.
> Anybody who won't confront Putin about paying off Taliban to kill our troops is dangerous.
> Anybody who can't handle losing an election and is burning the house down on his way out is dangerous.
> Wake the fuck up.
Click to expand...




No vulgarity, dunce.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

PoliticalChic said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolish immigration detention. No more detention. You come in here illegally, no more detention.
> 
> Stop all deportation.
> 
> End prosecution of illegal border crossers.
> 
> Support the deadly sanctuary cities.
> 
> Incentivize illegal-alien child smuggling.
> 
> Expand asylum for all new illegal aliens.
> 
> Cancel all asylum cooperation agreements with Honduras, Guatemala, with El Salvador.
> 
> Taxpayer-funded lawyers will be given to all illegal aliens.
> 
> Abolish immigration enforcement against illegal workers.
> 
> Restore Catch and Release policies for illegals.
> 
> Grant work permits for illegal aliens.
> 
> Provide taxpayer subsidies and welfare for illegal aliens and new immigrants.
> 
> Federal Student Aid and free community college for illegal aliens.
> 
> Sign new immigrants up for welfare immediately.
> 
> End requirement for immigrants’ self-sufficiency and maximize their welfare.
> 
> End all travel bans, including from jihadist regions.
> 
> Grant mass amnesty.
> 
> Vastly expand low-skilled immigration to the United States.
> 
> Increase refugee admissions by 700 percent.
> 
> Abolish law enforcement as we know it.
> 
> End cash bail.
> 
> Abolish completely the death penalty.
> 
> Appoint social justice prosecutors in order to free violent criminals.
> 
> End mandatory minimums.
> 
> Incentivize prison closure.
> 
> End solitary confinement.
> 
> Free federal housing for former inmates.
> 
> Rejoin Paris Climate Accord.
> 
> Mandate net-zero carbon emissions for homes, offices, and all new buildings by 2030.
> 
> Mandate zero carbon emissions from power plants by 2035.
> 
> Mandate net-zero carbon emissions by 2050.
> 
> Mandate all 500,000 school buses and all 3 million government vehicles be changed to zero-emission vehicles within five years.
> 
> Install 500,000 taxpayer-funded charging stations nationwide.
> 
> End school choice.
> 
> End tax credit scholarships serving disadvantaged students in 26 states.
> 
> Oppose 14 million Americans with education savings accounts and get rid of school choice, having to do with school choice.
> 
> Eliminate school choice in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Abolish all charter schools.
> 
> Ban funding for charter schools in poor neighborhoods.
> 
> Abolish educational standards.
> 
> Abolish the suburbs with AFFH regulations.
> 
> They’re going to rip down the wall."
> 
> ​
> President Trump’s List of 42 Disastrous Things Joe Biden Would Do as President - Geller Report News
> President Trump outlines Joe Biden's agenda that will destroy America. The choice could not be clearer in November.
> gellerreport.com
> 
> 
> Let's see your objections to Trump's policies.
Click to expand...


You do roll around on those radical alt-right sites like a pig in mud.
Going to post anything from Alex Jones, too?


----------



## initforme

Don't blame me I didn't vote for either of the seriously flawed main candidates.  I don't see what people see in either.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

PoliticalChic said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dems are really good people.
> 
> They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.
> 
> But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.
> 
> Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them.
> 
> They are good  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are bad Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person."
> 
> Can you show me where they have made that argument?
> 
> No, you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who says he gets love letters from a dictator like Kim Jong Un is dangerous.
> Anybody who won't confront Putin about paying off Taliban to kill our troops is dangerous.
> Anybody who can't handle losing an election and is burning the house down on his way out is dangerous.
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No vulgarity, dunce.
Click to expand...


GFY, Phony Chic.
Don't deflect from the fucking facts I just posted.


----------



## B. Kidd

TheParser said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dems are really good people.
> 
> They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.
> 
> But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.
> 
> Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them.
> 
> They are *good*  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are *bad *Americans.
Click to expand...


An ignorant American is not a good American!


----------



## Contumacious

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The "no evidence" crowd is alive and well, thank you very much.
> The silence you hear is coming from inside your own empty fucking head.
> 
> 
> *Trump lawyers suffer embarrassing rebukes from judges over ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › politics › 2020/11/11 › tru...
> Nov 11, 2020 — _asked_ Diamond, who was appointed to the federal bench by President ... Trump to produce _evidence_ of widespread _election fraud_ after Trump ...
> 
> *Judge rejects 'shocking ask' of new election over voter fraud ...*
> thenevadaindependent.com › article › judge-rejects-sho...
> Nov 20, 2020 — Combined, he said that was _evidence_ enough that _fraudulent_ activity had taken place and a new _election_ was warranted. “This is a revolutionary ...
> 
> *Trump Lawyer to Pa. Judge: I've Got No Evidence of Voter Fraud*
> www.phillymag.com › voter-fraud-pennsylvania-lawsuits
> Nov 11, 2020 — A portion of a transcript in a Pennsylvania _election_ lawsuit in which a Pennsylvania _judge asks_ a Trump lawyer if there's actually any _evidence_ ...
> 
> *Trump's legal team cried vote fraud, but courts found none*
> apnews.com › article › election-2020-donald-trump-pe...
> 7 days ago — And they _asked_ Sunday night for an expedited hearing Wednesday as ... No _judges_ ever found any _evidence_ of _election fraud_ in Pennsylvania ...
> 
> *Trump rails at judges as another court rejects his lawyers ...*
> www.theguardian.com › us-news › nov › trump-electio...
> 4 hours ago — US _elections_ 2020 ... of dozens of failed lawsuits by Trump's lawyers, with _judges_ castigating his lawyers for failing to present _evidence of fraud_.
> 
> *Trump Cries Voter Fraud. In Court, His Lawyers Don't. - WSJ*
> www.wsj.com › Politics › Election 2020
> Nov 13, 2020 — Under questioning from _judges_, at least two of the lawyers have backed ... In other instances, attorneys have said under oath they have no _evidence of fraud_. ... _Election_-law experts say many of Mr. Trump's legal claims amount to ... a state _judge_ Tuesday repeatedly _asked_ lawyer Jonathan Goldstein if he ...




You stupid fuck

The FAKE NEWS MEDIA aka The SEE BS Network will NEVER acknowledge anything that is favorable to Trump. NEVER.


.


----------



## PoliticalChic

B. Kidd said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dems are really good people.
> 
> They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.
> 
> But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.
> 
> Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them.
> 
> They are *good*  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are *bad *Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An ignorant American is not a good American!
Click to expand...



And along those lines, ....

Unless we can pry the schools from them, as earlier American pried their slaves from them.....America is lost.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

initforme said:


> Don't blame me I didn't vote for either of the seriously flawed main candidates.  I don't see what people see in either.



It's unimaginable what destruction Trump could do with 4 more years and no worries about running for office again.
Like Bolton said, Trump was fixated on the 2020 election from the very start of his first term.
He hates the job, just loves the attention and power.


----------



## initforme

I see nothing wrong with investigating the election.   I also see nothing wrong with not having either candidate in the white house.   The entertainment value is immense though.  Both sides going back and forth like repugnant spoiled kids.


----------



## WTF19

Blaine Sweeter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
Click to expand...

its actually you dim wits that need to be led around.  you retards gave your life away to the publishers of msm and the other fake news outlets.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Contumacious said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "no evidence" crowd is alive and well, thank you very much.
> The silence you hear is coming from inside your own empty fucking head.
> 
> 
> *Trump lawyers suffer embarrassing rebukes from judges over ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › politics › 2020/11/11 › tru...
> Nov 11, 2020 — _asked_ Diamond, who was appointed to the federal bench by President ... Trump to produce _evidence_ of widespread _election fraud_ after Trump ...
> 
> *Judge rejects 'shocking ask' of new election over voter fraud ...*
> thenevadaindependent.com › article › judge-rejects-sho...
> Nov 20, 2020 — Combined, he said that was _evidence_ enough that _fraudulent_ activity had taken place and a new _election_ was warranted. “This is a revolutionary ...
> 
> *Trump Lawyer to Pa. Judge: I've Got No Evidence of Voter Fraud*
> www.phillymag.com › voter-fraud-pennsylvania-lawsuits
> Nov 11, 2020 — A portion of a transcript in a Pennsylvania _election_ lawsuit in which a Pennsylvania _judge asks_ a Trump lawyer if there's actually any _evidence_ ...
> 
> *Trump's legal team cried vote fraud, but courts found none*
> apnews.com › article › election-2020-donald-trump-pe...
> 7 days ago — And they _asked_ Sunday night for an expedited hearing Wednesday as ... No _judges_ ever found any _evidence_ of _election fraud_ in Pennsylvania ...
> 
> *Trump rails at judges as another court rejects his lawyers ...*
> www.theguardian.com › us-news › nov › trump-electio...
> 4 hours ago — US _elections_ 2020 ... of dozens of failed lawsuits by Trump's lawyers, with _judges_ castigating his lawyers for failing to present _evidence of fraud_.
> 
> *Trump Cries Voter Fraud. In Court, His Lawyers Don't. - WSJ*
> www.wsj.com › Politics › Election 2020
> Nov 13, 2020 — Under questioning from _judges_, at least two of the lawyers have backed ... In other instances, attorneys have said under oath they have no _evidence of fraud_. ... _Election_-law experts say many of Mr. Trump's legal claims amount to ... a state _judge_ Tuesday repeatedly _asked_ lawyer Jonathan Goldstein if he ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid fuck
> 
> The FAKE NEWS MEDIA aka The SEE BS Network will NEVER acknowledge anything that is favorable to Trump. NEVER.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You're the dumbfuck, dumbfuck.
I didn't post a link to CBS.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

WTF19 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its actually you dim wits that need to be led around.  you retards gave your life away to the publishers of msm and the other fake news outlets.
Click to expand...


Trump's little Stalinist trick worked out well on you zombies.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Blaine Sweeter said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me I didn't vote for either of the seriously flawed main candidates.  I don't see what people see in either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unimaginable what destruction Trump could do with 4 more years and no worries about running for office again.
> Like Bolton said, Trump was fixated on the 2020 election from the very start of his first term.
> He hates the job, just loves the attention and power.
Click to expand...



I've asked you to provide the Trump administration polices to which you object.

You can't, as Democrat voters simply follow orders of their masters.


Thinking is not a Leftwing value.


----------



## WTF19

Blaine Sweeter said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me I didn't vote for either of the seriously flawed main candidates.  I don't see what people see in either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unimaginable what destruction Trump could do with 4 more years and no worries about running for office again.
> Like Bolton said, Trump was fixated on the 2020 election from the very start of his first term.
> He hates the job, just loves the attention and power.
Click to expand...

unimaginable economy, your take home pay will be reduced, your guns will be taken....yup thats xiden, the asshole geriatric, dementia. pedophile you voted for


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> I see nothing wrong with investigating the election.   I also see nothing wrong with not having either candidate in the white house.   The entertainment value is immense though.  Both sides going back and forth like repugnant spoiled kids.




That's pretty much because you unable to process the issues.


----------



## Moonglow

22lcidw said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you sound like Hillary 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> We saw this coming. You even told us what you were going to do. Hillary and the Communist Globalists did not even think of the Trump victory happening. They made sure the fix was in. In front of us all. But they had to tell everyone what they were going to do like it was some rule that had to be told to the people.
Click to expand...

I voted for cousin Howie Hawkins I have no idea what you are blabbing about.


----------



## Gdjjr

Circumstantial evidence has to be proved in the courts- however, the Pa legislature and governor didn't follow their constitution- that can be proven with little difficulty and a judge in Ca said Newsom didn't have the authority to legislate anything, never mind how people can or can't vote, which is Ca constitution- easily proven- so, the certifications are fraud, at best- the rest will follow- count on it-


----------



## Gdjjr

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
Click to expand...

So, attacking rhe messenger proves what?


----------



## WTF19

Blaine Sweeter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dems are really good people.
> 
> They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.
> 
> But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.
> 
> Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them.
> 
> They are good  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are bad Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person."
> 
> Can you show me where they have made that argument?
> 
> No, you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who says he gets love letters from a dictator like Kim Jong Un is dangerous.
> Anybody who won't confront Putin about paying off Taliban to kill our troops is dangerous.
> Anybody who can't handle losing an election and is burning the house down on his way out is dangerous.
> Wake the fuck up.
Click to expand...

you wake the fuck up asshole...sarchasm covers the first
fake news covers the 2nd
nobody has won the election covers the 3rd

so your point was what?, you moron   wake the fuck up


----------



## B. Kidd

initforme said:


> I see nothing wrong with investigating the election.   I also see nothing wrong with not having either candidate in the white house.   The entertainment value is immense though.  Both sides going back and forth like repugnant spoiled kids.



At any point in time, America is one generation away from tyranny.
Your ignorance is duly noted!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Blaine Sweeter said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its actually you dim wits that need to be led around.  you retards gave your life away to the publishers of msm and the other fake news outlets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's little Stalinist trick worked out well on you zombies.
Click to expand...


Another post that proves Rule #2
*Rule #2*
To know what the Left is *guilty* of, just watch what they blame the other side of doing.



'Stalinist' is a term applicable only to the Democrat Party, which stands for the very same things the Communist Party stood for.

How about you take a look at the aims of the Communist Party, USA, and the aims of the modern Democrat Party.



Watch, and note the consubstantial basis of both the aims of the Communist Party and the Democrat Party:

......it is ...extraordinary.....the correspondence between the aims of the communist party and the aims of the Democrats.....

1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.

2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.

3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.

4. . Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.


5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.

6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.

7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.

8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."

9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."

10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.


11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."

12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.

13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce



Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?

I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...

The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals



You might take a look at this one, too.
10 planks of Communist manifesto
Communist Manifesto 10 Planks

1. Abolition of private property and the application of all rents of land to public purposes.

2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.

3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance.



"*Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains, Inheritance, And Wall Street"
Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains, Inheritance, And Wall Street - Shadowproof*

And this:

"Government control of private sector activity...is aptly described as Bolshevik- or Marxist, socialist, collectivist, statist, or, for that matter, fascist, too.*Indeed, nationalized health care was one of the first programs enacted by the Bolsheviks after they seized power in 1917*(Banks, insurance companies and means of communications were also taken over by Soviet authorities immediately."
Dziewanowski, "A History of Soviet Russia," p. 107.


They didn't call it ObamaCare....




*....we are now free of that inordinate fear of communism.... Jimmy Carter Jimmy Carter: UNIVERSITY OF NOTRE DAME - Address at Commencement Exercises at the University*


President Barack *Obama downplayed the differences between capitalism and communism,* claiming that they are just “intellectual arguments.” He urged those at a town hall eventin Buenos Aires, Argentina on Wednesday to “just choose from what works.”
Obama Downplays Difference Between Capitalism, Communism [VIDEO]




How's that for an education?


----------



## Gdjjr

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Don't deflect from the fucking facts I just posted.


Pay close attention to "facts" I have posted, more than once- a judge in Pa said the legislature and governor in Pa didn't abide by the Pa constitution- same thing in Ca- that nullifies your myths you believe to be facts-


----------



## initforme

Oh I process the issues just fine.  I didn't vote for Biden so you cannot say I contributed to the results.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Gdjjr said:


> Circumstantial evidence has to be proved in the courts- however, the Pa legislature and governor didn't follow their constitution- that can be proven with little difficulty and a judge in Ca said Newsom didn't have the authority to legislate anything, never mind how people can or can't vote, which is Ca constitution- easily proven- so, the certifications are fraud, at best- the rest will follow- count on it-




It's the US Constitution:



*“McPherson v Blacker*

Under the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, the legislatures of the several States have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed. Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be* provided by the legislature.* If the terms of the clause left the question of power in doubt, contemporaneous and continuous subsequent practical construction has determined the question as above stated. The second clause of Article II of the Constitution was not amended by the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments, and they do not limit the power of appointment to the particular manner pursued at the time of the adoption of these amendments, or secure to every male inhabitant of a State, being a citizen of the United States, the right from the time of his majority to vote for presidential electors. A state law fixing a date for the meeting of electors, differing from that prescribed by the act of Congress, is not thereby wholly invalidated; but the date may be rejected and the law stand. “
McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 | Casetext Search + Citator


No state court can set a time limit for votes that should beyond the end of election day, no matter the delay in mail delivery.

Only an elected legislature may do that.


----------



## initforme

So it's either a plutocracy with the gop or communism with the Dems.  And the m supposed to pick either of those?  Pffft


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> Oh I process the issues just fine.  I didn't vote for Biden so you cannot say I contributed to the results.




That's not what I said.


----------



## B. Kidd

initforme said:


> Oh I process the issues just fine.  I didn't vote for Biden so you cannot say I contributed to the results.



This doesn't make you smart and doesn't insure your freedom.
Your ignorance is now certified .


----------



## Peace

Moonglow said:


> Now you sound like Hillary 2016.



On January 20th 2021 when Biden is sworn in I am wondering how those like the OP’er will react to the harsh reality that Biden is President...?


----------



## Gdjjr

PoliticalChic said:


> It's the US Constitution:


It hasn't yet reached DC court (SC) it has to start locally and local constitutions were ignored- as was a warning form a SC judge, Alito- ignoring state constitutions nullifies the alleged certifications by the certifying states-


----------



## bodecea

B. Kidd said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe is a very, very bad man.And his supporters are very, very bad people.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, hell, son... if that ain't the black calling the kettle pot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very, very bad person.
Click to expand...

And.....what would you be doing about that?


----------



## initforme

Voting for either candidate doesn't secure my freedom.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you sound like Hillary 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On January 20th 2021 when Biden is sworn in I am wondering how those like the OP’er will react to the harsh reality that Biden is President...?
Click to expand...



I've never said Trump would win.

I'm a pessimist due to the number of imbeciles like you that we find posting.

What I've said, and the posts of your imbeciles prove, you no longer claim that there is no evidence of cheating.


----------



## Gdjjr

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> On January 20th 2021 when Biden is sworn in I am wondering how those like the OP’er will react to the harsh reality that Biden is President...?


How will the bidenettes react when (which has already happened) the states nullify the ceritfications for violateing their state constitutions....?


----------



## Gdjjr

initforme said:


> Voting for either candidate doesn't secure my freedom


There is no such thing- the job is to secure your liberty-


----------



## B. Kidd

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you sound like Hillary 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On January 20th 2021 when Biden is sworn in I am wondering how those like the OP’er will react to the harsh reality that Biden is President...?
Click to expand...


Don't worry. She and alot of us are smart enough to adapt and resist if we have to, very effectively.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Gdjjr said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the US Constitution:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't yet reached DC court (SC) it has to start locally and local constitutions were ignored- as was a warning form a SC judge, Alito- ignoring state constitutions nullifies the alleged certifications by the certifying states-
Click to expand...



I believe the Trump-selected judge who found against the Republican arguments did so for exactly that purpose.....to speed up the time to get to the Supremes.


----------



## B. Kidd

Gdjjr said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for either candidate doesn't secure my freedom
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing- the job is to secure your liberty-
Click to expand...


This too! He can't see it. Too ignorant.


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> ...I believe the Trump-selected judge who found against the Republican arguments did so for exactly that purpose.....to speed up the time to get to the Supremes.


SCOTUS will refuse to hear the case because of the lack of evidence... there was no erroneous process... they will let the Appeals Court ruling stand.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I believe the Trump-selected judge who found against the Republican arguments did so for exactly that purpose.....to speed up the time to get to the Supremes.
> 
> 
> 
> SCOTUS will refuse to hear the case because of the lack of evidence... there was no erroneous process... they will let the Appeals Court ruling stand.
Click to expand...



Here's your lesson on the US Constitution:


 Not only has it been decided in the US Supreme Court that only the state legislature, and not any court, may alter or set the dates, but* this played an important role in the 2000 Gore v Bush case.



“U.S. Supreme Court

McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)

McPherson v. Blacker
Agued Oct. 11, 1892* *Decided Oct. 17, 1892



“The validity of a state law* providing for the appointment of electors of President and Vice President having been drawn in question before the highest tribunal of a state as repugnant to the laws and Constitution of the United States, and that court having decided in favor of its validity, this Court has jurisdiction to review the judgment under Rev.Stat. § 709. Under the second clause of *Article II of the Constitution, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.*



Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”





*McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)*






 supreme.justia.com





The Supreme Court should require that no ballots received beyond the 5 o’clock deadline of election day be counted.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


Not really silent, they are almost schizophrenic in their way of thinking they just might actually lose the election because their prog masters...once again....lied to their slave asses...


----------



## Gdjjr

Kondor3 said:


> SCOTUS will refuse to hear the case because of the lack of evidence..


Pa and Ca broke their state constitutions, which is breaking the US constitution, idiot.


----------



## PoliticalChic

andaronjim said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really silent, they are almost schizophrenic in their way of thinking they just might actually lose the election because their prog masters...once again....lied to their slave asses...
Click to expand...


From your keyboard to God's in-box!

But I don't believe we should get ahead of ourselves here......

If it were to happen it would be nothing short of a modern day miracle.

It would be God giving America one more chance.....


----------



## AceRothstein

progressive hunter said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost.
> 
> 
> 
> not yet he hasnt,,,
Click to expand...

Yes, he has. It's over, Trump has no path to victory.


----------



## progressive hunter

AceRothstein said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost.
> 
> 
> 
> not yet he hasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he has. It's over, Trump has no path to victory.
Click to expand...

sorry youre so ignorant to how our system works,,,


----------



## Gdjjr

andaronjim said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really silent, they are almost schizophrenic in their way of thinking they just might actually lose the election because their prog masters...once again....lied to their slave asses...
Click to expand...

That's funny- the best comedy comes from real life


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> ...The Supreme Court should require that no ballots received beyond the 5 o’clock deadline of election day be counted.


No. The Court should *NOT* require. The Court is merely there to ensure compliance of State voting laws with the overarching provisions of the US Constitution.

The Pennsylvania State Supreme Court and the US District Court of Appeals have both ruled that the Republicans provided no evidence of wrongdoing.

That said, the Supreme Court will leave it to the States to regulate their own election processes, so long as they conform with a Constitutional outline.

As is the case here already.

Oh, and, by the way... Amy Coney Barrett is already under suspicion that she was fast-tracked for just this purpose, and she vehemently denies that.

She is honor-bound by an Oath to the US Constitution - not your Orange Baboon-God - she is an honorable woman, and will fulfill her sacred Oath.

You have been sold a bill of nonexistent goods by a consummate liar, flim-flam and con-man, and power-hungry predator robber-baron.

One day, you will realize what you have been supporting, and you will be ashamed.

Today is not that day.

Consequently, the bull$hit that you're still spewing must be countered.


----------



## Gdjjr

AceRothstein said:


> Yes, he has. It's over, Trump has no path to victory.


Hold your breath- please.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

PoliticalChic said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really silent, they are almost schizophrenic in their way of thinking they just might actually lose the election because their prog masters...once again....lied to their slave asses...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your keyboard to God's in-box!
> 
> But I don't believe we should get ahead of ourselves here......
> 
> If it were to happen it would be nothing short of a modern day miracle.
> 
> It would be God giving America one more chance.....
Click to expand...

IN 2016 no one believed that Donald J. Trump had a snowballs chance in hell to become president.  God works in mysterious ways...


----------



## Gdjjr

Kondor3 said:


> The Pennsylvania State Supreme Court and the US District Court of Appeals have both ruled that the Republicans provided no evidence of wrongdoing.


A lower court judge, said, and pointed out, the breaking of the Pa state constitution- Ca same- it ain't over, stupid.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

BluesLegend said:


> Math and statistics point to massive election fraud by Dems.


Democrats are horrible with math and logic so don’t expect that post to stick.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

AceRothstein said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost.
> 
> 
> 
> not yet he hasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he has. It's over, Trump has no path to victory.
Click to expand...

See the panic in this guy?


----------



## progressive hunter

andaronjim said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost.
> 
> 
> 
> not yet he hasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he has. It's over, Trump has no path to victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See the panic in this guy?
Click to expand...



all of them stink of fear,,,


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

PoliticalChic said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Jack’s correct – it’s become pointless to tell nitwit rightists that they’re wrong, that there is no ‘evidence,’ and that their ridiculous voter ‘fraud’ conspiracy theories are lame and moronic.

Such is the willfully ignorant right.


----------



## progressive hunter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Jack’s correct – it’s become pointless to tell nitwit rightists that they’re wrong, that there is no ‘evidence,’ and that their ridiculous voter ‘fraud’ conspiracy theories are lame and moronic.
> 
> Such is the willfully ignorant right.
Click to expand...

does that mean we wont hear you cry about it anymore???


----------



## Gdjjr

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yeah, Jack’s correct – it’s become pointless to tell nitwit rightists that they’re wrong, that there is no ‘evidence,’ and that their ridiculous voter ‘fraud’ conspiracy theories are lame and moronic.


A judge in Pa and Ca told the state they fucked up by not abiding by their state constitutions, moron.


----------



## Kondor3

Gdjjr said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SCOTUS will refuse to hear the case because of the lack of evidence..
> 
> 
> 
> Pa and Ca broke their state constitutions, which is breaking the US constitution, idiot.
Click to expand...

Well... that's YOUR opinion... the question will be, is that the opinion of the Justices of the US Supreme Court? My money is on a resounding "No".


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


We’re still laughing


----------



## JimH52

JackOfNoTrades said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Especially since the Great Leader is now blaming the DOJ and the FBI for his election loss.  NEVER MIND HE IGNORED A KILLER VIRUS THAT IS ON THE WAY TO KILL 300,000 people.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

progressive hunter said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost.
> 
> 
> 
> not yet he hasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he has. It's over, Trump has no path to victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See the panic in this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all of them stink of fear,,,
Click to expand...

Not really, they just all stink,.

What is the difference between a dead skunk in the road and a dead progressive in the road?



Skid marks in front of the skunk...


What do you get when you have 1,000,000 progressives at the bottom of the ocean?

A Stalin Statistic...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

andaronjim said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost.
> 
> 
> 
> not yet he hasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he has. It's over, Trump has no path to victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See the panic in this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all of them stink of fear,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, they just all stink,.
> 
> What is the difference between a dead skunk in the road and a dead progressive in the road?
> 
> 
> 
> Skid marks in front of the skunk...
> 
> 
> What do you get when you have 1,000,000 progressives at the bottom of the ocean?
> 
> A Stalin Statistic...
Click to expand...

And for the Stalin Statistic, 


the answer is who fucking cares....


----------



## Contumacious

JimH52 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially since the Great Leader is now blaming the DOJ and the FBI for his election loss.  NEVER MIND HE IGNORED A KILLER VIRUS THAT IS ON THE WAY TO KILL 300,000 people.
Click to expand...



THE ALLEGATIONS STATED HEREIN ABOVE ARE PURE UNADULTERATED BULLSHIT 

.


----------



## Dick Foster

JackOfNoTrades said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
Click to expand...

I see your fervent belief in the tooth fairy and Santa claus remains unshaken.


----------



## Gdjjr

Kondor3 said:


> Well... that's YOUR opinion... the question will be, is that the opinion of the Justices of the US Supreme Court? My money is on a resounding "No".


Words mean things, or they don't- the Ca judge cited the violation, the Pa judge quoted it-


----------



## Gdjjr

Contumacious said:


> THE ALLEGATIONS STATED HEREIN ABOVE ARE PURE UNADULTERATED BULLSHIT


You wish


----------



## WTF19

Blaine Sweeter said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its actually you dim wits that need to be led around.  you retards gave your life away to the publishers of msm and the other fake news outlets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's little Stalinist trick worked out well on you zombies.
Click to expand...

its really sad that you brain washed idiots cant come up with anything on your own.  everything you demonRATs type is deflection
fake
lies
its like talking to my parrot---repeat


----------



## Gdjjr

Hey, Kondor

_*“Petitioners appear to have a *viable claim that the mail-in ballot procedures set forth in Act 77 contravene Pa. Const. Article VII Section 14 *as the plain language of that constitutional provision* is at odds with the mail-in provisions of Act 77.”_– PA Judge Patricia McCullough 


On Wed Nov. 25, 2020, PA Commonwealth Judge Patricia McCullough ordered the state, _“to not take any further steps to complete the certification of the presidential race”,_ which the state already announced on Tuesday. In calling for a Friday hearing, McCullough added, _*“*Respondents are preliminarily enjoined from certifying the remaining results of the election, pending the evidentiary hearing *.” *[Emph. added]_ 

In short, the PA legislature too hastily crafted Act 77 which allowed, in part, for virtually all unregulated mail-in ballots to be tabulated. However, Act 77 was created in violation of PA state statutes and constitutional law. Boockvar knew it, as did the PA Supreme Court. So did SCOTUS, before it put a temporary stop to some of these rather limited but highly effective vote counting irregularities on Nov 5. 


On election eve Monday, Nov 3 a California judge ruled that Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) overstepped his authority when he issued an executive order amending state election law and thus required mail-in ballots to be sent to every registered voter amid the COVID-19 pan-panic.


In her ruling, Sutter County Superior Court Judge, Sarah Heckman, said that Newsom’s order was “_an unconstitutional exercise of legislative power.”_


----------



## Doc7505

B. Kidd said:


> Karma is already beginning to attack Joe.
> He sprained his ankle yesterday playing with his dog 'Major'!
> I just love karma, don't you?




~~~~~~
Unrecoverable cerebral hemorrhage in January 2021.


----------



## Gdjjr

Doc7505 said:


> Unrecoverable cerebral hemorrhage in January 2021.


You can disagree all you want- it will not change the evidence


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


For a second there, I thought you might have some evidence, given your thread title.. Then I read your post and remembered what a shameless fraud you are.


----------



## mamooth

After all the ranting, none of the Trump cult fascist losers was able to provide any evidence for vote fraud. They're all pushing a fraud.

Some of them, being cult imbeciles, don't understand that they're pushing fraud. That's probably the majority of them. THe cult tells them something, they instantly believe. They're just profoundly stupid people.

Some, like the OP, are lying deliberately out of Stalinist fanaticism.

Some are lying out of greed.

Some are lying to further racism.

Some are lying because the rest of the cult is lying, and they're too scared to not go along with their very violent brethren.

And a whole lot are lying out of raging butthurt.


----------



## AceRothstein

andaronjim said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost.
> 
> 
> 
> not yet he hasnt,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he has. It's over, Trump has no path to victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See the panic in this guy?
Click to expand...

Panic, lol. You people are completely disconnected from reality. It is actually quite shocking at this point.


----------



## Contumacious

mamooth said:


> After all the ranting, none of the Trump cult fascist losers was able to provide any evidence for vote fraud. They're all pushing a fraud.
> 
> Some of them, being cult imbeciles, don't understand that they're pushing fraud. That's probably the majority of them. THe cult tells them something, they instantly believe. They're just profoundly stupid people.
> 
> Some, like the OP, are lying deliberately out of Stalinist fanaticism.
> 
> Some are lying out of greed.
> 
> Some are lying to further racism.
> 
> Some are lying because the rest of the cult is lying, and they're too scared to not go along with their very violent brethren.
> 
> And a whole lot are lying out of raging butthurt.




Shut the fuck up.

You wouldn't  know evidence if it hit you in the ass.


----------



## DGS49

Poli-Chik, i think you are expecting too much when you ask Lefties to engage in inductive reasoning.

When the ONLY WAY TO GET A LEGAL BALLOT is to request one from the local election authority, and there are 700 thousand MORE VOTES than legally-issued ballots...well...that's not "evidence" to them.  "Evidence" is videotape of people wearing "Biden for President" baseball caps stuffing ballots into a box in the polling place after it has closed for the day.  Which would require that the cheaters be stupid enough to do such a thing.

And when the state requires that both party's observers witness the opening of ballots, and the Republican observers are prevented from seeing the process, BUT ONLY IN LEFTIST-CONTROLLED COUNTIES, that's not evidence of a queer process, even when the LAW requires very specific information to be clearly shown on the now-discarded envelopes.

The Lefties who cooked up the stew of fraud probably also understood that the only possible remedy for this massive fraud would be to nullify the whole election in the compromised states and stage a do-over, knowing that even the Conservatives on the USSC lack the balls to order such an extraordinary correction.

No evidence?  Only if you are an idiot.  There is no evidence that the Israeli's offed that Nuke scientist a couple days ago in Iran either, is there?  But we pretty much know who was responsible, don't we?


----------



## mamooth

Contumacious said:


> Shut the fuck up.



There's a fine example of the "lying due to butthurt" category.


----------



## Astrostar

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


yawn!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bigly!!!


----------



## mamooth

DGS49 said:


> Poli-Chik, i think you are expecting too much when you ask Lefties to engage in inductive reasoning.



And this one is a cult imbecile who just believed every stupid thing he was told, no matter how reality-defying it was. He honestly believes the hilariously stupid crap he peddles.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

DGS49 said:


> there are 700 thousand MORE VOTES than legally-issued ballots..


Lie.


----------



## candycorn

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


Many people have a life and aren't on a political message board mid afternoon on a Sunday.  

This is probably your 30th thread about supposed cheating by Democrats; none of which has been legitimized.

Your post isn't interesting enough to interrupt our day.


----------



## colfax_m

PoliticalChic said:


> I believe the Trump-selected judge who found against the Republican arguments did so for exactly that purpose.....to speed up the time to get to the Supremes.


Lord no. There are serious problems with this idea starting with what exactly was being appealed. The motion that they appealed was a denial to amend their complaint. At best, if SCOTUS reverses that denial, the complaint gets amended and the entire case is remanded back to the trial judge to start over.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a carload of crap.
> 
> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> The courts (most of them Republican appointees) have heard all this rubbish time-and-again and you have been laughed out of court over it.
> 
> The election is over.
> 
> *Your Orange Baboon-God has lost*.
> 
> Go home.
> 
> Drink wine.
> 
> Cry.
> 
> Pass out.
> 
> Sleep.
> 
> Then wake up, and begin figuring-out how to do better next time.
> 
> Hint for 2024: "*Right message, wrong messenger*" .
Click to expand...


----------



## Daryl Hunt

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are no longer saying there's 'no evidence' of cheating, are you?
> 
> 
> BTW....the term 'cult' is reserved for the party that called its candidate god, Jesus, and the messiah.
> That would be your party.
Click to expand...


Many of us did the walk of shame starting in 2018.  More will be doing it now.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

PoliticalChic said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolish immigration detention. No more detention. You come in here illegally, no more detention.
> 
> Stop all deportation.
> 
> End prosecution of illegal border crossers.
> 
> Support the deadly sanctuary cities.
> 
> Incentivize illegal-alien child smuggling.
> 
> Expand asylum for all new illegal aliens.
> 
> Cancel all asylum cooperation agreements with Honduras, Guatemala, with El Salvador.
> 
> Taxpayer-funded lawyers will be given to all illegal aliens.
> 
> Abolish immigration enforcement against illegal workers.
> 
> Restore Catch and Release policies for illegals.
> 
> Grant work permits for illegal aliens.
> 
> Provide taxpayer subsidies and welfare for illegal aliens and new immigrants.
> 
> Federal Student Aid and free community college for illegal aliens.
> 
> Sign new immigrants up for welfare immediately.
> 
> End requirement for immigrants’ self-sufficiency and maximize their welfare.
> 
> End all travel bans, including from jihadist regions.
> 
> Grant mass amnesty.
> 
> Vastly expand low-skilled immigration to the United States.
> 
> Increase refugee admissions by 700 percent.
> 
> Abolish law enforcement as we know it.
> 
> End cash bail.
> 
> Abolish completely the death penalty.
> 
> Appoint social justice prosecutors in order to free violent criminals.
> 
> End mandatory minimums.
> 
> Incentivize prison closure.
> 
> End solitary confinement.
> 
> Free federal housing for former inmates.
> 
> Rejoin Paris Climate Accord.
> 
> Mandate net-zero carbon emissions for homes, offices, and all new buildings by 2030.
> 
> Mandate zero carbon emissions from power plants by 2035.
> 
> Mandate net-zero carbon emissions by 2050.
> 
> Mandate all 500,000 school buses and all 3 million government vehicles be changed to zero-emission vehicles within five years.
> 
> Install 500,000 taxpayer-funded charging stations nationwide.
> 
> End school choice.
> 
> End tax credit scholarships serving disadvantaged students in 26 states.
> 
> Oppose 14 million Americans with education savings accounts and get rid of school choice, having to do with school choice.
> 
> Eliminate school choice in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Abolish all charter schools.
> 
> Ban funding for charter schools in poor neighborhoods.
> 
> Abolish educational standards.
> 
> Abolish the suburbs with AFFH regulations.
> 
> They’re going to rip down the wall."
> 
> ​
> President Trump’s List of 42 Disastrous Things Joe Biden Would Do as President - Geller Report News
> President Trump outlines Joe Biden's agenda that will destroy America. The choice could not be clearer in November.
> gellerreport.com
> 
> 
> Let's see your objections to Trump's policies.
Click to expand...


You really need to up your medication OR take a lot less.  Either way, your Crystal Ball is broken.  And since you attribute all this to Rump then it's automatically suspect since 3 out of 4 things he says are verifiable lies.  That means only about a quarter of what you are claiming true.  And it's just worth my time to figure out what is true and what is Rump at his Worst.

Just do you walk of shame and move on.


----------



## Arresmillao

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com




*You are a text book, irredeemable, brain washed, cult follower, do you also believe in unicorns?  haaa ha ha...*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> [/QUOTE
Click to expand...


----------



## esalla

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


LOL and Biden kicked the wall


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "No Evidence" Crowd Seems To Have Become Silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because those of us living in the real world have moved on.
Click to expand...

This post contradicts yourself because you trump haters could not move on after trump got elected,you guys whined on and on about it for fours years never moving on.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "No Evidence" Crowd Seems To Have Become Silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because those of us living in the real world have moved on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post contradicts yourself because you trump haters could not move on after trump got elected,you guys whined on and on about it for fours years never moving on.
Click to expand...


----------



## shimon

PoliticalChic said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you sound like Hillary 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On January 20th 2021 when Biden is sworn in I am wondering how those like the OP’er will react to the harsh reality that Biden is President...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said Trump would win.
> 
> I'm a pessimist due to the number of imbeciles like you that we find posting.
> 
> What I've said, and the posts of your imbeciles prove, you no longer claim that there is no evidence of cheating.
Click to expand...

Just carry on you are making some excellent points... If most people on the left or the Trump haters don’t mind following “ the president of vice” Joe Biden ( yes it is that much in our faces) then they get what they deserve unfortunately the rest of us have to suffer as well if DiamondJoe and his band of merry marauders actually pull off this scam....


----------



## Dale Smith

JackOfNoTrades said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


JackOff SEZ????? "Now you listen to me!!!! We just know that Pedo Joe is legit and stop bringing up all these facts of voter fraud because you all are stealing our stolen victory celebration!!! Do you hear me????"


Good luck with all that....anyone with two brain cells knows that this entire fiasco was a blatant, coordinated event that was so obvious that even Stevie Wonder could see it. I do have a question (if you can honestly answer it).......do you REALLY believe that people are so fucking blind to the antifa and BLM attacks that did ZERO to further the cause of the leftard that Pedo Joe never criticized? That they didn't see the bullshit about the "ROOSKIEs stole the election for Trump" bullshit and then when THAT didn't work? Leftards played the "Quid pro quo" bullshit game as it pertains to the Ukraine when Pedo Joe stupidly bragged that aide for the Ukrainians hinged on the firing of the one looking into the money laundering scam that was Burmesa in a leaked recording at a CFR meeting where he bragged about doing the same fucking thing that Trump was accused of? The same "firm" that hired his ne'er-do-well son that didn't have the slightest clue about oil and gas but is an expert in procuring all the necessary means for smoking crack that paid him 83K per month for "consultant work"??????


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Let's face some very unpleasant facts as it pertains to Pedo Joe , the gaffe machine that has always suffered from the affliction of sticking his foot in his mouth at the most inopportune times. Pedo Joe, the career politician that never contributed anything of worth except to his own "bottom line


----------



## DustyInfinity

TheParser said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dems are really good people.
> 
> They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.
> 
> But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.
> 
> Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them.
> 
> They are *good*  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are *bad *Americans.
Click to expand...

Many of the dems have jumped ship after the lawlessness, antisemitism, corruption, racism, and extremism.  Those that haven't, I can't feel sorry for them.  After the Russia Hoax, Campaign Spying, the imprisonment of General Flynn, the Kavanaugh Hearings, The Fake Impeachment, the primary riggings, the endorsed violence, the immunity to laws, and their blatant disregard for working people, if they are still onboard, they deserve no sympathy.


----------



## DustyInfinity

Blaine Sweeter said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me I didn't vote for either of the seriously flawed main candidates.  I don't see what people see in either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unimaginable what destruction Trump could do with 4 more years and no worries about running for office again.
> Like Bolton said, Trump was fixated on the 2020 election from the very start of his first term.
> He hates the job, just loves the attention and power.
Click to expand...

Like no stupid wars?
Like not taxing the crap out of people who work?
Like not shipping our cash overseas for nothing in return?
You are out of your mind.


----------



## Skylar

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com



Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'.

As are the courts where these claims are being made....but not backed up with evidence. This Friday, from a judge that Trump appointed himself:



> Free, fair elections are the lifeblood of our democracy. Charges of unfairness are serious. But calling an election unfair does not make it so. *Charges require specific allegations and then proof. We have neither here*



And this last week from a life long republican judge:



> Instead, this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and* unsupported by evidence.*



You're being played, Poli.


----------



## DustyInfinity

Skylar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'.
> 
> As are the courts where these claims are being made....but not backed up with evidence. This Friday, from a judge that Trump appointed himself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free, fair elections are the lifeblood of our democracy. Charges of unfairness are serious. But calling an election unfair does not make it so. *Charges require specific allegations and then proof. We have neither here*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this last week from a life long republican judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and* unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being played, Poli.
Click to expand...

Your entire party has been crooked for four straight years.  From the ridiculous impeachment to the Kavanaugh Hearings.  Out and out election fraud seems entirely possible, and a lot of the math points to clear malfeasance.  It is a clear trend, and more believable that the left would be crooked as to their nature rather than Biden getting more votes than Obama.  It is sad that democrats have become government shills.


----------



## Skylar

DustyInfinity said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'.
> 
> As are the courts where these claims are being made....but not backed up with evidence. This Friday, from a judge that Trump appointed himself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free, fair elections are the lifeblood of our democracy. Charges of unfairness are serious. But calling an election unfair does not make it so. *Charges require specific allegations and then proof. We have neither here*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this last week from a life long republican judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and* unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being played, Poli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your entire party has been crooked for four straight years.  From the ridiculous impeachment to the Kavanaugh Hearings.  Out and out election fraud seems entirely possible, and a lot of the math points to clear malfeasance.  It is a clear trend, and more believable that the left would be crooked as to their nature rather than Biden getting more votes than Obama.  It is sad that democrats have become government shills.
Click to expand...

And......where is the evidence of fraud that Trump keeps failing to present to the courts?

Oh, a ballroom at the Hyatt, and Trump's all over it. But an actual court of law.....*and his lawyers again and again insist that the aren't arguing that fraud occurred*. Let alone presenting evidence to back such a claim.

You're being played.


----------



## Contumacious

Skylar said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'.
> 
> As are the courts where these claims are being made....but not backed up with evidence. This Friday, from a judge that Trump appointed himself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free, fair elections are the lifeblood of our democracy. Charges of unfairness are serious. But calling an election unfair does not make it so. *Charges require specific allegations and then proof. We have neither here*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this last week from a life long republican judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and* unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being played, Poli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your entire party has been crooked for four straight years.  From the ridiculous impeachment to the Kavanaugh Hearings.  Out and out election fraud seems entirely possible, and a lot of the math points to clear malfeasance.  It is a clear trend, and more believable that the left would be crooked as to their nature rather than Biden getting more votes than Obama.  It is sad that democrats have become government shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And......where is the evidence of fraud that Trump keeps failing to present to the courts?
> 
> Oh, a ballroom at the Hyatt, and Trump's all over it. But an actual court of law.....*and his lawyers again and again insist that the aren't arguing that fraud occurred*. Let alone presenting evidence to back such a claim.
> 
> You're being played.
Click to expand...



As you know, no member of the Biden Crime Syndicate is going to sing like a canary.

So we are sharpening the tools to extricate it. 

Give us time. They had 4 years to prepare.

wait for it, wait for it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Contumacious said:


> Give us time.


No. Sorry. the election is over and will be finalized in two weeks. You get no special baby treatment. The rules are the rules.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

*"The "No Evidence" Crowd Seems To Have Become Silent"

Bored out of their minds would be a far more accurate analysis.*


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are no longer saying there's 'no evidence' of cheating, are you?
> 
> 
> BTW....the term 'cult' is reserved for the party that called its candidate god, Jesus, and the messiah.
> That would be your party.
Click to expand...

PC, I would like to think you are smarter than to be like other conservatives and just blindly believe this fraud non sense. Isn’t there something from the republican ideology you reject?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Billy000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are no longer saying there's 'no evidence' of cheating, are you?
> 
> 
> BTW....the term 'cult' is reserved for the party that called its candidate god, Jesus, and the messiah.
> That would be your party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC, I would like to think you are smarter than to be like other conservatives and just blindly believe this fraud non sense. Isn’t there something from the republican ideology you reject?
Click to expand...


Please stop comparing them to Conservatives.  They aren't conservatives and never were.  They are Party of the Rumpers which are closer to late 1920s and early 1930s Mussolini Fascists.  Bennito sold a bill of goods back then as well.  And Bennito got rid of Democratic Elections to make him King.  The US came very close to the same sequence of events but we did what Americans always do  and went back to our Democratic Elections.  The Voters decide, not the Legislators, on who will be the President unless it's in a Fascist or Communists Regime.


----------



## Claudette

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com



That's an easy one. The whole election was a fraud and it all started with the mail in ballots the Dems were pushing for.


----------



## TheParser

DustyInfinity said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dems are really good people.
> 
> They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.
> 
> But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.
> 
> Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them.
> 
> They are *good*  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are *bad *Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of the dems have jumped ship after the lawlessness, antisemitism, corruption, racism, and extremism.  Those that haven't, I can't feel sorry for them.  After the Russia Hoax, Campaign Spying, the imprisonment of General Flynn, the Kavanaugh Hearings, The Fake Impeachment, the primary riggings, the endorsed violence, the immunity to laws, and their blatant disregard for working people, if they are still onboard, they deserve no sympathy.
Click to expand...


Neither do I feel sorry for those who have NOT jumped ship.

Sadly, they deserve everything adverse that happens to them under  the Honorable Joseph R. Biden, Jr., and the Honorable Nancy P. Pelosi.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The Supreme Court should require that no ballots received beyond the 5 o’clock deadline of election day be counted.
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Court should *NOT* require. The Court is merely there to ensure compliance of State voting laws with the overarching provisions of the US Constitution.
> 
> The Pennsylvania State Supreme Court and the US District Court of Appeals have both ruled that the Republicans provided no evidence of wrongdoing.
> 
> That said, the Supreme Court will leave it to the States to regulate their own election processes, so long as they conform with a Constitutional outline.
> 
> As is the case here already.
> 
> Oh, and, by the way... Amy Coney Barrett is already under suspicion that she was fast-tracked for just this purpose, and she vehemently denies that.
> 
> She is honor-bound by an Oath to the US Constitution - not your Orange Baboon-God - she is an honorable woman, and will fulfill her sacred Oath.
> 
> You have been sold a bill of nonexistent goods by a consummate liar, flim-flam and con-man, and power-hungry predator robber-baron.
> 
> One day, you will realize what you have been supporting, and you will be ashamed.
> 
> Today is not that day.
> 
> Consequently, the bull$hit that you're still spewing must be countered.
Click to expand...




The Constitution prevails, not the partisan hack Pennsylvanian sec'y of state.


If the Supremes impose the actual law of the nation......the Constitution......every vote received post 8 pm election day will be thrown out.

Whether that makes a difference in the outcome, who knows.

Of course, you being a Democrat supporter, laws don't matter.

You simply serve the Prince of Darkness.


----------



## PoliticalChic

andaronjim said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really silent, they are almost schizophrenic in their way of thinking they just might actually lose the election because their prog masters...once again....lied to their slave asses...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your keyboard to God's in-box!
> 
> But I don't believe we should get ahead of ourselves here......
> 
> If it were to happen it would be nothing short of a modern day miracle.
> 
> It would be God giving America one more chance.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IN 2016 no one believed that Donald J. Trump had a snowballs chance in hell to become president.  God works in mysterious ways...
Click to expand...


Of course.

My point is simply, I'm not certain America deserves another chance.


----------



## PoliticalChic

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Jack’s correct – it’s become pointless to tell nitwit rightists that they’re wrong, that there is no ‘evidence,’ and that their ridiculous voter ‘fraud’ conspiracy theories are lame and moronic.
> 
> Such is the willfully ignorant right.
Click to expand...



Sadly, you know nothing of law.  I'll have to teach you.



An *affidavit* is admissible *evidence*, although some courts may require you to testify to the *affidavit* or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as *evidence*, your *affidavit* may not be used for *evidence* if someone objects to it unless you testify.

*What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature*


https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf

AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:

.1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.

… , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH







			https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
		


AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;

. I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit





			https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
		


AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:

On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SCOTUS will refuse to hear the case because of the lack of evidence..
> 
> 
> 
> Pa and Ca broke their state constitutions, which is breaking the US constitution, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well... that's YOUR opinion... the question will be, is that the opinion of the Justices of the US Supreme Court? My money is on a resounding "No".
Click to expand...



"My money is on a resounding "No".

*a fool and his money are soon parted*.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Claudette said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an easy one. The whole election was a fraud and it all started with the mail in ballots the Dems were pushing for.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’re still laughing
Click to expand...


Laughing?

Your attitude vis-s-vis the end of America was once the same from another crowd....

*John 18:40 "Not this man," they shouted, "but Barabbas!" *


----------



## PoliticalChic

JimH52 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially since the Great Leader is now blaming the DOJ and the FBI for his election loss.  NEVER MIND HE IGNORED A KILLER VIRUS THAT IS ON THE WAY TO KILL 300,000 people.
Click to expand...



He never ignored it, and, in fact worked far swifter than your god, Obama.
11 days to declare emergency, vs Obama's six months.


Further, the latest evidence is that the Wuhan is as much a scam as the Russia Hoax. You fell for it again.

"*Johns Hopkins Study Saying COVID-19 Has 'Relatively No Effect on Deaths' in U.S. Deleted After Publication*
Conventional wisdom is that COVID-19 has caused thousands of deaths in the United States and nearly 1.5 million worldwide. This perception has been directly challenged by a study published by Johns Hopkins University on Sunday, November 22.



3. ... critically analyzed the impact that COVID-19 had on U.S. deaths. According to her, the impact of COVID-19 on deaths in the United States can be fully understood by comparing it to the number of total deaths in the country.

According to study, “in contrast to most people’s assumptions, the number of deaths by COVID-19 is not alarming. In fact, it has relatively no effect on deaths in the United States.”

Wait, what? Really?



4. That’s what it says. And, it should come as no surprise that not long after the study was published it was deleted within days.

Luckily, a back-up copy remains on The Wayback Machine, and we can still read the study.

So, how exactly did the study conclude that COVID-19 has had “relatively no effect on deaths”? Here’s how the study made this determination:



*5. So, how exactly did the study conclude that COVID-19 has had “relatively no effect on deaths”? Here’s how the study made this determination:
Surprisingly, the deaths of older people stayed the same before and after COVID-19. Since COVID-19 mainly affects the elderly, experts expected an increase in the percentage of deaths in older age groups. However, this increase is not seen from the CDC data. In fact, the percentages of deaths among all age groups remain relatively the same. "





UPDATED: Johns Hopkins Study Saying COVID-19 Has 'Relatively No Effect on Deaths' in U.S. Spiked After Publication
Conventional wisdom is that COVID-19 has caused thousands of deaths in the United States and nearly 1.5 million worldwide. This perception has been directly challenged by a study published by Johns Ho...





 pjmedia.com*


----------



## Daryl Hunt

PoliticalChic said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially since the Great Leader is now blaming the DOJ and the FBI for his election loss.  NEVER MIND HE IGNORED A KILLER VIRUS THAT IS ON THE WAY TO KILL 300,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He never ignored it, and, in fact worked far swifter than your god, Obama.
> 11 days to declare emergency, vs Obama's six months.
> 
> 
> Further, the latest evidence is that the Wuhan is as much a scam as the Russia Hoax. You fell for it again.
> 
> "*Johns Hopkins Study Saying COVID-19 Has 'Relatively No Effect on Deaths' in U.S. Deleted After Publication*
> Conventional wisdom is that COVID-19 has caused thousands of deaths in the United States and nearly 1.5 million worldwide. This perception has been directly challenged by a study published by Johns Hopkins University on Sunday, November 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. ... critically analyzed the impact that COVID-19 had on U.S. deaths. According to her, the impact of COVID-19 on deaths in the United States can be fully understood by comparing it to the number of total deaths in the country.
> 
> According to study, “in contrast to most people’s assumptions, the number of deaths by COVID-19 is not alarming. In fact, it has relatively no effect on deaths in the United States.”
> 
> Wait, what? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 4. That’s what it says. And, it should come as no surprise that not long after the study was published it was deleted within days.
> 
> Luckily, a back-up copy remains on The Wayback Machine, and we can still read the study.
> 
> So, how exactly did the study conclude that COVID-19 has had “relatively no effect on deaths”? Here’s how the study made this determination:
> 
> 
> 
> *5. So, how exactly did the study conclude that COVID-19 has had “relatively no effect on deaths”? Here’s how the study made this determination:
> Surprisingly, the deaths of older people stayed the same before and after COVID-19. Since COVID-19 mainly affects the elderly, experts expected an increase in the percentage of deaths in older age groups. However, this increase is not seen from the CDC data. In fact, the percentages of deaths among all age groups remain relatively the same. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATED: Johns Hopkins Study Saying COVID-19 Has 'Relatively No Effect on Deaths' in U.S. Spiked After Publication
> Conventional wisdom is that COVID-19 has caused thousands of deaths in the United States and nearly 1.5 million worldwide. This perception has been directly challenged by a study published by Johns Ho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjmedia.com*
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

WTF19 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its actually you dim wits that need to be led around.  you retards gave your life away to the publishers of msm and the other fake news outlets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's little Stalinist trick worked out well on you zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its really sad that you brain washed idiots cant come up with anything on your own.  everything you demonRATs type is deflection
> fake
> lies
> its like talking to my parrot---repeat
Click to expand...




There is one area in which they excel.

They repeat the propaganda.


The only two arguments they learned in government school are 

"is not, isssssss nooooottttt,"

and 

"sez you!"


----------



## PoliticalChic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a second there, I thought you might have some evidence, given your thread title.. Then I read your post and remembered what a shameless fraud you are.
Click to expand...




Clean off those specs, dunce.





"....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.

As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.

Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:

1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?

2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.


3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”

4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.

5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
*Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
How do you reconcile all this?





 redstate.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

mamooth said:


> After all the ranting, none of the Trump cult fascist losers was able to provide any evidence for vote fraud. They're all pushing a fraud.
> 
> Some of them, being cult imbeciles, don't understand that they're pushing fraud. That's probably the majority of them. THe cult tells them something, they instantly believe. They're just profoundly stupid people.
> 
> Some, like the OP, are lying deliberately out of Stalinist fanaticism.
> 
> Some are lying out of greed.
> 
> Some are lying to further racism.
> 
> Some are lying because the rest of the cult is lying, and they're too scared to not go along with their very violent brethren.
> 
> And a whole lot are lying out of raging butthurt.






 " none of the Trump cult fascist losers was able to provide any evidence for vote fraud. "

1. The term 'cult' can only be applied to the party that called its candidate god, Jesus, and the messiah. The Democrat Party.


2. Fascists.....as well as communists, socialists and Nazis....are Leftists: as is the Democrat Party.


3. "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.

As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.

Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:

1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?

2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.


3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”

4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.

5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
*Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
How do you reconcile all this?





 redstate.com




Try to do better next time.


----------



## PoliticalChic

DGS49 said:


> Poli-Chik, i think you are expecting too much when you ask Lefties to engage in inductive reasoning.
> 
> When the ONLY WAY TO GET A LEGAL BALLOT is to request one from the local election authority, and there are 700 thousand MORE VOTES than legally-issued ballots...well...that's not "evidence" to them.  "Evidence" is videotape of people wearing "Biden for President" baseball caps stuffing ballots into a box in the polling place after it has closed for the day.  Which would require that the cheaters be stupid enough to do such a thing.
> 
> And when the state requires that both party's observers witness the opening of ballots, and the Republican observers are prevented from seeing the process, BUT ONLY IN LEFTIST-CONTROLLED COUNTIES, that's not evidence of a queer process, even when the LAW requires very specific information to be clearly shown on the now-discarded envelopes.
> 
> The Lefties who cooked up the stew of fraud probably also understood that the only possible remedy for this massive fraud would be to nullify the whole election in the compromised states and stage a do-over, knowing that even the Conservatives on the USSC lack the balls to order such an extraordinary correction.
> 
> No evidence?  Only if you are an idiot.  There is no evidence that the Israeli's offed that Nuke scientist a couple days ago in Iran either, is there?  But we pretty much know who was responsible, don't we?





"Poli-Chik, i think you are expecting too much when you ask Lefties to engage in inductive reasoning. "


I expect nothing of the sort: I just love puttin' a burr under the saddle of the donkeys.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Astrostar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yawn!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bigly!!!
Click to expand...



A vapid post.....and the fact that you posted at all disproves the your intent when you wrote it.

You dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 700 thousand MORE VOTES than legally-issued ballots..
> 
> 
> 
> Lie.
Click to expand...


True.

Perhaps the most glaring example that indicates illegality is the prevalence of over-voting in swing states, where more votes turn up than registered voters, or more mail-in votes than the number of mail-in or absentee ballots requested.


----------



## PoliticalChic

candycorn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people have a life and aren't on a political message board mid afternoon on a Sunday.
> 
> This is probably your 30th thread about supposed cheating by Democrats; none of which has been legitimized.
> 
> Your post isn't interesting enough to interrupt our day.
Click to expand...




Oh, nooooozzzzz!!


Yet one more "Is not, issssssss noootttttttt!!" post  from another brain dead servant of the Left, who dreads the truth and prays to the Dark Lord that they win.


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> ...The Constitution prevails, not the partisan hack Pennsylvanian sec'y of state...


Indeed. The Constitution prevails. Not your Orange Baboon-God.



> ...If the Supremes impose the actual law of the nation......the Constitution......every vote received post 8 pm election day will be thrown out...


Tell us, oh wise one, where in the US Constitution does it prohibit mail-in votes from being counted if they're postmarked by election day?



> ...Whether that makes a difference in the outcome, who knows...


It won't.

There are only 10,000 such votes at-issue...
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/11/10/pennsylvanias-top-election-officer-says-just-10-000-ballots-were-received-after-nov-3-435972

...out of a total Biden margin of 81,660 ( Joe  3,459,923 - Rump  3,378,263 )...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_United_States_presidential_election_in_Pennsylvania

...so even if you get the 10,000 votes tossed out... and you won't... it won't make a damned bit of difference.



> ...Of course, you being a Democrat supporter, laws don't matter...


On the contrary... I fully support the States Rights of Pennsylvania to conduct their popular vote in the manner that they deem best...

Their State laws governing elections fall within the boundaries of legality and legitimacy as set down in the US Constitution and that's the end of it...



> ...You simply serve the Prince of Darkness.


Au contraire... I am a Child of the Light... I serve and love the Lord God of Hosts... the ultimate Champion of The People...

A benevolent, merciful, loving and almighty God who would frown upon support for a despicable tyrant-in-the-making...

And I love His only begotten Son, who would surely frown upon attempts to disenfranchise the votes of Common Men in favor of such a demagogue...

I am coarse... I am crude... I swear like the old soldier and crusty old man that I am... but I'll weigh my soul against yours any day, miscreant.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Daryl Hunt said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolish immigration detention. No more detention. You come in here illegally, no more detention.
> 
> Stop all deportation.
> 
> End prosecution of illegal border crossers.
> 
> Support the deadly sanctuary cities.
> 
> Incentivize illegal-alien child smuggling.
> 
> Expand asylum for all new illegal aliens.
> 
> Cancel all asylum cooperation agreements with Honduras, Guatemala, with El Salvador.
> 
> Taxpayer-funded lawyers will be given to all illegal aliens.
> 
> Abolish immigration enforcement against illegal workers.
> 
> Restore Catch and Release policies for illegals.
> 
> Grant work permits for illegal aliens.
> 
> Provide taxpayer subsidies and welfare for illegal aliens and new immigrants.
> 
> Federal Student Aid and free community college for illegal aliens.
> 
> Sign new immigrants up for welfare immediately.
> 
> End requirement for immigrants’ self-sufficiency and maximize their welfare.
> 
> End all travel bans, including from jihadist regions.
> 
> Grant mass amnesty.
> 
> Vastly expand low-skilled immigration to the United States.
> 
> Increase refugee admissions by 700 percent.
> 
> Abolish law enforcement as we know it.
> 
> End cash bail.
> 
> Abolish completely the death penalty.
> 
> Appoint social justice prosecutors in order to free violent criminals.
> 
> End mandatory minimums.
> 
> Incentivize prison closure.
> 
> End solitary confinement.
> 
> Free federal housing for former inmates.
> 
> Rejoin Paris Climate Accord.
> 
> Mandate net-zero carbon emissions for homes, offices, and all new buildings by 2030.
> 
> Mandate zero carbon emissions from power plants by 2035.
> 
> Mandate net-zero carbon emissions by 2050.
> 
> Mandate all 500,000 school buses and all 3 million government vehicles be changed to zero-emission vehicles within five years.
> 
> Install 500,000 taxpayer-funded charging stations nationwide.
> 
> End school choice.
> 
> End tax credit scholarships serving disadvantaged students in 26 states.
> 
> Oppose 14 million Americans with education savings accounts and get rid of school choice, having to do with school choice.
> 
> Eliminate school choice in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Abolish all charter schools.
> 
> Ban funding for charter schools in poor neighborhoods.
> 
> Abolish educational standards.
> 
> Abolish the suburbs with AFFH regulations.
> 
> They’re going to rip down the wall."
> 
> ​
> President Trump’s List of 42 Disastrous Things Joe Biden Would Do as President - Geller Report News
> President Trump outlines Joe Biden's agenda that will destroy America. The choice could not be clearer in November.
> gellerreport.com
> 
> 
> Let's see your objections to Trump's policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to up your medication OR take a lot less.  Either way, your Crystal Ball is broken.  And since you attribute all this to Rump then it's automatically suspect since 3 out of 4 things he says are verifiable lies.  That means only about a quarter of what you are claiming true.  And it's just worth my time to figure out what is true and what is Rump at his Worst.
> 
> Just do you walk of shame and move on.
Click to expand...



Lies????

Lies can't be a problem to you Leftists.....


Nothing Trump has prevaricated about amounts to a hill of beans compared to these examples:


1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."



2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.

October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"







The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

B. Kidd said:


> Karma is already beginning to attack Joe.
> He sprained his ankle yesterday playing with his dog 'Major'!
> I just love karma, don't you?



Kamala is saying they should treat Joe like any other thoroughbred with a damaged leg


----------



## PoliticalChic

Arresmillao said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are a text book, irredeemable, brain washed, cult follower, do you also believe in unicorns?  haaa ha ha...*
> 
> View attachment 423190
Click to expand...




The term 'cult' can only be applied to the party that called their candidate god, Jesus and the messiah.


That would be the Democrat Party.


----------



## PoliticalChic

DustyInfinity said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dems are really good people.
> 
> They sincerely feel that President Trump is a dangerous person.
> 
> But they are disappointed that he has been ousted through massive electoral fraud, the worst in our history.
> 
> Of course, they cannot say anything in public,  or they would be considered traitors to the Resistance.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them.
> 
> They are *good*  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are *bad *Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of the dems have jumped ship after the lawlessness, antisemitism, corruption, racism, and extremism.  Those that haven't, I can't feel sorry for them.  After the Russia Hoax, Campaign Spying, the imprisonment of General Flynn, the Kavanaugh Hearings, The Fake Impeachment, the primary riggings, the endorsed violence, the immunity to laws, and their blatant disregard for working people, if they are still onboard, they deserve no sympathy.
Click to expand...




Probably the most revealing truth from a legitimate vote count would be, as you say, how many Democrats left that sinking ship.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Skylar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'.
> 
> As are the courts where these claims are being made....but not backed up with evidence. This Friday, from a judge that Trump appointed himself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free, fair elections are the lifeblood of our democracy. Charges of unfairness are serious. But calling an election unfair does not make it so. *Charges require specific allegations and then proof. We have neither here*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this last week from a life long republican judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and* unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being played, Poli.
Click to expand...



"Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'."

This must be just like school, where you needed to be told over and over before you learned the facts, huh?

Well....OK.....here it is again:


"....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.

As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.

Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:

1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?

2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.


3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”

4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.

5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
*Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
How do you reconcile all this?





 redstate.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

Skylar said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'.
> 
> As are the courts where these claims are being made....but not backed up with evidence. This Friday, from a judge that Trump appointed himself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free, fair elections are the lifeblood of our democracy. Charges of unfairness are serious. But calling an election unfair does not make it so. *Charges require specific allegations and then proof. We have neither here*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this last week from a life long republican judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and* unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being played, Poli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your entire party has been crooked for four straight years.  From the ridiculous impeachment to the Kavanaugh Hearings.  Out and out election fraud seems entirely possible, and a lot of the math points to clear malfeasance.  It is a clear trend, and more believable that the left would be crooked as to their nature rather than Biden getting more votes than Obama.  It is sad that democrats have become government shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And......where is the evidence of fraud that Trump keeps failing to present to the courts?
> 
> Oh, a ballroom at the Hyatt, and Trump's all over it. But an actual court of law.....*and his lawyers again and again insist that the aren't arguing that fraud occurred*. Let alone presenting evidence to back such a claim.
> 
> You're being played.
Click to expand...



And again....


"....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.

As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.

Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:

1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?

2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.


3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”

4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.

5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
*Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
How do you reconcile all this?






 redstate.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us time.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Sorry. the election is over and will be finalized in two weeks. You get no special baby treatment. The rules are the rules.
Click to expand...



Wrong thread, dunce.


The title says it: you Leftists can no longer screech 'no evidence, no evidence...!!!"


There's tons of it on display.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> *"The "No Evidence" Crowd Seems To Have Become Silent"
> 
> Bored out of their minds would be a far more accurate analysis.*





If that were true, you wouldn't have posted.

Your own post makes you a liar.

But.....no shock there.


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'.
> 
> As are the courts where these claims are being made....but not backed up with evidence. This Friday, from a judge that Trump appointed himself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free, fair elections are the lifeblood of our democracy. Charges of unfairness are serious. But calling an election unfair does not make it so. *Charges require specific allegations and then proof. We have neither here*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this last week from a life long republican judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and* unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being played, Poli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'."
> 
> This must be just like school, where you needed to be told over and over before you learned the facts, huh?
> 
> Well....OK.....here it is again:
> 
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> *Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
Click to expand...

Repeating lies, exaggerations and irrelevancies over and over again does not change their deceitful nature... nor their irrelevancy to the election outcome.

But, come to think of it, someone channeling the Ghost of Joseph Goebbels would not think twice about continuing to prop-up such a phony Failed Messiah.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are no longer saying there's 'no evidence' of cheating, are you?
> 
> 
> BTW....the term 'cult' is reserved for the party that called its candidate god, Jesus, and the messiah.
> That would be your party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC, I would like to think you are smarter than to be like other conservatives and just blindly believe this fraud non sense. Isn’t there something from the republican ideology you reject?
Click to expand...



Ideology?

Let's review:

The Founders, classical liberals, conservatives.....the Right
a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


Fascists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Socialists, Communists....Democrats
b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.


None of the totalitarian forms of political plague have the slightest concern for human life: not communism (gulags), not Nazism (concentration camps), not Liberalism (abortion), not Progressivism (eugenics), not socialism (theft), not fascism (murder).

They only differ in the final outcome: slavery, serfdom, or death.

They all follow Trotsky: "We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life."

 Whether personal beliefs, or what we call 'politics,' or perhaps 'religion,' the real idea that determines what we will do in any and every situation, is one simple idea. Either one believes that human lives are sacred, or one believes that they can be exchanged to achieve some secular material goal.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Daryl Hunt said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are no longer saying there's 'no evidence' of cheating, are you?
> 
> 
> BTW....the term 'cult' is reserved for the party that called its candidate god, Jesus, and the messiah.
> That would be your party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC, I would like to think you are smarter than to be like other conservatives and just blindly believe this fraud non sense. Isn’t there something from the republican ideology you reject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop comparing them to Conservatives.  They aren't conservatives and never were.  They are Party of the Rumpers which are closer to late 1920s and early 1930s Mussolini Fascists.  Bennito sold a bill of goods back then as well.  And Bennito got rid of Democratic Elections to make him King.  The US came very close to the same sequence of events but we did what Americans always do  and went back to our Democratic Elections.  The Voters decide, not the Legislators, on who will be the President unless it's in a Fascist or Communists Regime.
Click to expand...




Here's your remedial:
The Founders, classical liberals, conservatives
a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


Fascists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Socialists, Communists
b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.


None of the totalitarian forms of political plague have the slightest concern for human life: not communism (gulags), not Nazism (concentration camps), not Liberalism (abortion), not Progressivism (eugenics), not socialism (theft), not fascism (murder).

They only differ in the final outcome: slavery, serfdom, or death.

They all follow Trotsky: "We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life."

 Whether personal beliefs, or what we call 'politics,' or perhaps 'religion,' the real idea that determines what we will do in any and every situation, is one simple idea. Either one believes that human lives are sacred, or one believes that they can be exchanged to achieve some secular material goal.


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


if there is silence it is because people have spent weeks asking for evidence of massive fraud and no evidence has been produced


----------



## PoliticalChic

Claudette said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an easy one. The whole election was a fraud and it all started with the mail in ballots the Dems were pushing for.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'.
> 
> As are the courts where these claims are being made....but not backed up with evidence. This Friday, from a judge that Trump appointed himself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free, fair elections are the lifeblood of our democracy. Charges of unfairness are serious. But calling an election unfair does not make it so. *Charges require specific allegations and then proof. We have neither here*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this last week from a life long republican judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and* unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being played, Poli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, no. We're still asking 'where's the beef'."
> 
> This must be just like school, where you needed to be told over and over before you learned the facts, huh?
> 
> Well....OK.....here it is again:
> 
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> *Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating lies, exaggerations and irrelevancies over and over again does not change their deceitful nature... nor their irrelevancy to the election outcome.
> 
> But, come to think of it, someone channeling the Ghost of Joseph Goebbels would not think twice about continuing to prop-up such a phony Failed Messiah.
Click to expand...




Why are you back???


You must be really worried.


You made your bet, now......let's wait and see.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there is silence it is because people have spent weeks asking for evidence of massive fraud and no evidence has been produced
Click to expand...




Of course it has, liar.
Lots of it.......that's why your sort is so worried.


"....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.

As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.

Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:

1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?

2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.


3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”

4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.

5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
*Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
How do you reconcile all this?





 redstate.com


----------



## Gdjjr

Kondor3 said:


> Tell us, oh wise one, where in the US Constitution does it prohibit mail


You tell us, oh great reader, who said it did?


----------



## Gdjjr

Kondor3 said:


> Repeating lies, exaggerations and irrelevancies over and over again does not change their deceitful nature.


The msm seems to feel it does- and parrots of said entity ^^^^^^^


----------



## Turtlesoup

JimH52 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially since the Great Leader is now blaming the DOJ and the FBI for his election loss.  NEVER MIND HE IGNORED A KILLER VIRUS THAT IS ON THE WAY TO KILL 300,000 people.
Click to expand...

He IGNORED a KIller VIRUS?

 A Killer virus that has spread around the world and the best anyone has been able to do is slow it down?

A virus that was slowed from spreading here by Trump banning foreign travel as the dems called him a racist for it which saved thousands
A virus that was slowed by Trumps wall to Mexico (mexico has had a major outbreak as they do with all diseases) that slowed its spread here
A virus that Trump wasn't purposedly spreading around in nursing homes like dems Whitmer and cuomo were saving thousands of more lives

Maybe you need to go research the facts and do some hard soul searching so you will stop blaming Trump for the spread of this virus that the Chinese invented and unleashed as they bribed old Joe and help him defraud us in the elections and that the dems spread around trying to kill as many as possible with it to help their election chances.


----------



## Turtlesoup

mamooth said:


> After all the ranting, none of the Trump cult fascist losers was able to provide any evidence for vote fraud. They're all pushing a fraud.
> 
> Some of them, being cult imbeciles, don't understand that they're pushing fraud. That's probably the majority of them. THe cult tells them something, they instantly believe. They're just profoundly stupid people.
> 
> Some, like the OP, are lying deliberately out of Stalinist fanaticism.
> 
> Some are lying out of greed.
> 
> Some are lying to further racism.
> 
> Some are lying because the rest of the cult is lying, and they're too scared to not go along with their very violent brethren.
> 
> And a whole lot are lying out of raging butthurt.


And some people are just so stupid that no matter what the evidence is they continue to stick their heads in the ground and deny that the dems cheated no matter what.


----------



## Claudette

Turtlesoup said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially since the Great Leader is now blaming the DOJ and the FBI for his election loss.  NEVER MIND HE IGNORED A KILLER VIRUS THAT IS ON THE WAY TO KILL 300,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He IGNORED a KIller VIRUS?
> 
> A Killer virus that has spread around the world and the best anyone has been able to do is slow it down?
> 
> A virus that was slowed from spreading here by Trump banning foreign travel as the dems called him a racist for it which saved thousands
> A virus that was slowed by Trumps wall to Mexico (mexico has had a major outbreak as they do with all diseases) that slowed its spread here
> A virus that Trump wasn't purposedly spreading around in nursing homes like dems Whitmer and cuomo were saving thousands of more lives
> 
> Maybe you need to go research the facts and do some hard soul searching so you will stop blaming Trump for the spread of this virus that the Chinese invented and unleashed as they bribed old Joe and help him defraud us in the elections and that the dems spread around trying to kill as many as possible with it to help their election chances.
Click to expand...


You know. This was one very convenient virus that hit in an election year.

Without this Chinese Virus Trump would have won handily.

Oh and dipshit doesn't seem to realize a pandemic kills. Once it hit our shores nothing would stop it.

Of course he's a moron.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

P


WTF19 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its actually you dim wits that need to be led around.  you retards gave your life away to the publishers of msm and the other fake news outlets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's little Stalinist trick worked out well on you zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its really sad that you brain washed idiots cant come up with anything on your own.  everything you demonRATs type is deflection
> fake
> lies
> its like talking to my parrot---repeat
Click to expand...

Parrots are caged because someone bought them, prog slaves are just that, because they voted for their slavery...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Daryl Hunt said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is silent. We are just bored of pointing out what morons trump cultists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are becoming more like zombies.  Dragging around following Trump's every word almost by scent because they've lost all ability to see and hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolish immigration detention. No more detention. You come in here illegally, no more detention.
> 
> Stop all deportation.
> 
> End prosecution of illegal border crossers.
> 
> Support the deadly sanctuary cities.
> 
> Incentivize illegal-alien child smuggling.
> 
> Expand asylum for all new illegal aliens.
> 
> Cancel all asylum cooperation agreements with Honduras, Guatemala, with El Salvador.
> 
> Taxpayer-funded lawyers will be given to all illegal aliens.
> 
> Abolish immigration enforcement against illegal workers.
> 
> Restore Catch and Release policies for illegals.
> 
> Grant work permits for illegal aliens.
> 
> Provide taxpayer subsidies and welfare for illegal aliens and new immigrants.
> 
> Federal Student Aid and free community college for illegal aliens.
> 
> Sign new immigrants up for welfare immediately.
> 
> End requirement for immigrants’ self-sufficiency and maximize their welfare.
> 
> End all travel bans, including from jihadist regions.
> 
> Grant mass amnesty.
> 
> Vastly expand low-skilled immigration to the United States.
> 
> Increase refugee admissions by 700 percent.
> 
> Abolish law enforcement as we know it.
> 
> End cash bail.
> 
> Abolish completely the death penalty.
> 
> Appoint social justice prosecutors in order to free violent criminals.
> 
> End mandatory minimums.
> 
> Incentivize prison closure.
> 
> End solitary confinement.
> 
> Free federal housing for former inmates.
> 
> Rejoin Paris Climate Accord.
> 
> Mandate net-zero carbon emissions for homes, offices, and all new buildings by 2030.
> 
> Mandate zero carbon emissions from power plants by 2035.
> 
> Mandate net-zero carbon emissions by 2050.
> 
> Mandate all 500,000 school buses and all 3 million government vehicles be changed to zero-emission vehicles within five years.
> 
> Install 500,000 taxpayer-funded charging stations nationwide.
> 
> End school choice.
> 
> End tax credit scholarships serving disadvantaged students in 26 states.
> 
> Oppose 14 million Americans with education savings accounts and get rid of school choice, having to do with school choice.
> 
> Eliminate school choice in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Abolish all charter schools.
> 
> Ban funding for charter schools in poor neighborhoods.
> 
> Abolish educational standards.
> 
> Abolish the suburbs with AFFH regulations.
> 
> They’re going to rip down the wall."
> 
> ​
> President Trump’s List of 42 Disastrous Things Joe Biden Would Do as President - Geller Report News
> President Trump outlines Joe Biden's agenda that will destroy America. The choice could not be clearer in November.
> gellerreport.com
> 
> 
> Let's see your objections to Trump's policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to up your medication OR take a lot less.  Either way, your Crystal Ball is broken.  And since you attribute all this to Rump then it's automatically suspect since 3 out of 4 things he says are verifiable lies.  That means only about a quarter of what you are claiming true.  And it's just worth my time to figure out what is true and what is Rump at his Worst.
> 
> Just do you walk of shame and move on.
Click to expand...

From the guy who couldnt tell Austria from Australia, the way i see it, your prog masters sure did keep you an uneducated slave....


----------



## Gdjjr

Turtlesoup said:


> He IGNORED a KIller VIRUS?


No one ignored it, stupid. It's been headline screaming for 24/7 for mos- hyperbole doesn't warrant, or lend credibility.


----------



## Gdjjr

Turtlesoup said:


> And some people are just so stupid that no matter what the evidence is they continue to stick their heads in the ground


Aren't you finding it a bit difficult to breathe with  your head being where sun never shines?


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there is silence it is because people have spent weeks asking for evidence of massive fraud and no evidence has been produced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it has, liar.
> Lots of it.......that's why your sort is so worried.
> 
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> *Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
Click to expand...

None has and do not call people a liar when the term applies to you

No evidence has been found or produced of large scale fraud. You cited supposed IRREGULARITIES. WHich is evidence of NOTHING


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there is silence it is because people have spent weeks asking for evidence of massive fraud and no evidence has been produced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it has, liar.
> Lots of it.......that's why your sort is so worried.
> 
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> *Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None has and do not call people a liar when the term applies to you
> 
> No evidence has been found or produced of large scale fraud. You cited supposed IRREGULARITIES. WHich is evidence of NOTHING
Click to expand...




You're a liar.


Inserting the phrase 'large scale' proves it.

If you hurry, you might be able to change your avi to "BigFatLiar" before anyone else snatches it up.


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there is silence it is because people have spent weeks asking for evidence of massive fraud and no evidence has been produced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it has, liar.
> Lots of it.......that's why your sort is so worried.
> 
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> *Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None has and do not call people a liar when the term applies to you
> 
> No evidence has been found or produced of large scale fraud. You cited supposed IRREGULARITIES. WHich is evidence of NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar.
> 
> 
> Inserting the phrase 'large scale' proves it.
> 
> If you hurry, you might be able to change your avi to "BigFatLiar" before anyone else snatches it up.
Click to expand...

You are ther liar not me and you are a moral coward.

The fact si you have not produced evidence of large scale fraud. Small time fraud at the local level happens in every election. In this case it HAS to be large scale to swing the elction

Neither you nor anyone else has ever produced A FUCKING SHRED of evidence of any significant fraud

That is fact you cannot refute.
Suck it up and deal with it junior


----------



## ColonelAngus

Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.

Just as they would if the names were reversed.  

They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.


----------



## kiwiman127

PoliticalChic said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
Click to expand...


PC, RedState? Really?
The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.


----------



## Soupnazi630

ColonelAngus said:


> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.


Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you. 

The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.

That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.

That is the truth


----------



## ColonelAngus

Soupnazi630 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
Click to expand...


Just saying it does not mean shit.

There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.  

You are straight up lying.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
Click to expand...


1-37 in lawsuits right now. Judges (some of them Trump appointees) tossing every lawsuit for lack of evidence.
I'm sorry, I haven't needed to wipe any egg off my face. Tired of losing yet?...or would you like a wet towel?..you know, to wipe the egg off your face.
Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.


----------



## Soupnazi630

ColonelAngus said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
Click to expand...


No YOU are the one lying 

You cannot cite any such evidence.

There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim


----------



## ColonelAngus

Soupnazi630 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
Click to expand...


You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.

If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.

You are lying or retarded.


----------



## Soupnazi630

ColonelAngus said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
Click to expand...

Wrong.

You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.

\You cannnot find any evidence.

I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.

There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com



Redstate.com???  A rabid, right wing conspiracy site???



> *Overall, we rate RedState borderline Questionable and strongly Right Biased, based on story selection that always favors the right and use of emotionally loaded (sensationalized) headlines. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to poor sourcing of information and a few failed fact checks.*











						RedState
					

RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## ColonelAngus

These PA poll workers are not social distancing!


----------



## ColonelAngus

Soupnazi630 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
Click to expand...


Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.

If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?

Did Trump and Putin steal the 2016 election?


----------



## Gdjjr

Soupnazi630 said:


> No evidence has been found or produced of large scale fraud


Don't read a lot, do you? Ca and Pa have had judges tell them they violated their state constitutions- that, dear one, is "large scale fraud"- especially when they knowingly perpetrated their fraud-


----------



## bripat9643

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a carload of crap.
> 
> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> The courts (most of them Republican appointees) have heard all this rubbish time-and-again and you have been laughed out of court over it.
> 
> The election is over.
> 
> *Your Orange Baboon-God has lost*.
> 
> Go home.
> 
> Drink wine.
> 
> Cry.
> 
> Pass out.
> 
> Sleep.
> 
> Then wake up, and begin figuring-out how to do better next time.
> 
> Hint for 2024: "*Right message, wrong messenger*" .
Click to expand...

We understand that you believe election fraud is "nothing."  That's why you are a Dim.


----------



## Soupnazi630

ColonelAngus said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.
> 
> If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?
> 
> 
> Worng. I have looked and it is NOT out there proving YOU are the liar.
> Youc annot cite any evidence it is THATY simple. Because there is none for you to cite.
> 
> Anyone who is nogt a lying sack of shit would have already posted evidence with link.
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.
> 
> If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?
> 
> Did Trump and Putin steal the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You are the proven lliar.
> 
> There is no evidence out there and none can be found. You cannot cite any evidence and will not do so.
> 
> Yes I would say the same thing had Biden won as I did in 2016 when Trump won and even in 2000 when Bush won a fair election.
> 
> You cannot cite ANY evidence of large scale cheating which would constitute stealing the election.
> 
> That is fact you LIAR
Click to expand...


----------



## Gdjjr

kiwiman127 said:


> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.


Ca and Pa "judicial systems" have, in fact, told the governors of each state they violated their state constitutions- that alone nullifies the "system" used, i.e., fraud-


----------



## Soupnazi630

Gdjjr said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence has been found or produced of large scale fraud
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read a lot, do you? Ca and Pa have had judges tell them they violated their state constitutions- that, dear one, is "large scale fraud"- especially when they knowingly perpetrated their fraud-
Click to expand...

I read more than you do and your claim is false


----------



## Soupnazi630

Gdjjr said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca and Pa "judicial systems" have, in fact, told the governors of each state they violated their state constitutions- that alone nullifies the "system" used, i.e., fraud-
Click to expand...

No they have not told the governors that


----------



## Gdjjr

bripat9643 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a carload of crap.
> 
> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> The courts (most of them Republican appointees) have heard all this rubbish time-and-again and you have been laughed out of court over it.
> 
> The election is over.
> 
> *Your Orange Baboon-God has lost*.
> 
> Go home.
> 
> Drink wine.
> 
> Cry.
> 
> Pass out.
> 
> Sleep.
> 
> Then wake up, and begin figuring-out how to do better next time.
> 
> Hint for 2024: "*Right message, wrong messenger*" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We understand that you believe election fraud is "nothing."  That's why you are a Dim.
Click to expand...


----------



## ColonelAngus

Soup Nazi is just a plain old Nazi.


----------



## Soupnazi630

ColonelAngus said:


> Soup Nazi is just a plain old Nazi.



Now you are doublling down on llies.

Just as you cannot cite one instance of me saying anything remotely nazi like you cannot cite any evidence of your claim that the election was stolen 

Those are FACTS now go suck on them


----------



## Gdjjr

Soupnazi630 said:


> I read more than you do and your claim is false


No, it's actually been posted more than once in more than one thread-

but, just for your tender eyes

_*“Petitioners appear to have a *viable claim that the mail-in ballot procedures set forth in Act 77 contravene Pa. Const. Article VII Section 14 *as the plain language of that constitutional provision* is at odds with the mail-in provisions of Act 77.”_– PA Judge Patricia McCullough 

On election eve Monday, Nov 3 a California judge ruled that Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) overstepped his authority when he issued an executive order amending state election law and thus required mail-in ballots to be sent to every registered voter amid the COVID-19 pan-panic.

In her ruling, Sutter County Superior Court Judge, Sarah Heckman, said that Newsom’s order was “_an unconstitutional exercise of legislative power.”_

In March, Newsom, like many officials in other states, declared a state of emergency in CA due to the alleged spreading of COVID-19. Three months later, in June, Newsom issued a blanket executive order to send mail-in ballots to all registered California voters. Overall, Newsom issued more than fifty orders that changed a number of state laws under the auspices of the California Emergency Services Act (CESA). That law gives the governor the authority to issue orders and rules while suspending certain laws during a declared state of emergency.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there is silence it is because people have spent weeks asking for evidence of massive fraud and no evidence has been produced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it has, liar.
> Lots of it.......that's why your sort is so worried.
> 
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> *Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None has and do not call people a liar when the term applies to you
> 
> No evidence has been found or produced of large scale fraud. You cited supposed IRREGULARITIES. WHich is evidence of NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar.
> 
> 
> Inserting the phrase 'large scale' proves it.
> 
> If you hurry, you might be able to change your avi to "BigFatLiar" before anyone else snatches it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ther liar not me and you are a moral coward.
> 
> The fact si you have not produced evidence of large scale fraud. Small time fraud at the local level happens in every election. In this case it HAS to be large scale to swing the elction
> 
> Neither you nor anyone else has ever produced A FUCKING SHRED of evidence of any significant fraud
> 
> That is fact you cannot refute.
> Suck it up and deal with it junior
Click to expand...



A lesson for you, you liar.

The term 'large scale fraud' is your admission that fraud resulted in Biden's lead.

It is a meaningless term as we have agreed that there was fraud, one that can be expanded in any direction as you sense you are losing.

Let's cut to the chase, and prove you just as irrational and ignorant as I suggest:



The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism,

socialism,

infanticide,

opposition to free speech,

substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry,

support for rioters, arsonists, murderers, and anarchists,

and anti-Semitism… the knuckle-dragging, atavistic pagan party.





Now......which is your favorite?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Gdjjr said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read more than you do and your claim is false
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's actually been posted more than once in more than one thread-
> 
> but, just for your tender eyes
> 
> _*“Petitioners appear to have a *viable claim that the mail-in ballot procedures set forth in Act 77 contravene Pa. Const. Article VII Section 14 *as the plain language of that constitutional provision* is at odds with the mail-in provisions of Act 77.”_– PA Judge Patricia McCullough
> 
> On election eve Monday, Nov 3 a California judge ruled that Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) overstepped his authority when he issued an executive order amending state election law and thus required mail-in ballots to be sent to every registered voter amid the COVID-19 pan-panic.
> 
> In her ruling, Sutter County Superior Court Judge, Sarah Heckman, said that Newsom’s order was “_an unconstitutional exercise of legislative power.”_
> 
> In March, Newsom, like many officials in other states, declared a state of emergency in CA due to the alleged spreading of COVID-19. Three months later, in June, Newsom issued a blanket executive order to send mail-in ballots to all registered California voters. Overall, Newsom issued more than fifty orders that changed a number of state laws under the auspices of the California Emergency Services Act (CESA). That law gives the governor the authority to issue orders and rules while suspending certain laws during a declared state of emergency.
Click to expand...

APPEARS to have a viable claim.

Which means it is not proven.

A governor has no legislative power. A governor is head of the EXECUTIVE branch

MAssive failure for you and your claim is proven false


----------



## PoliticalChic

kiwiman127 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC, RedState? Really?
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.
Click to expand...



When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.

That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.












						Emails reveal how Hunter Biden tried to cash in big on behalf of family with Chinese firm
					

Hunter Biden pursued lucrative deals involving China’s largest private energy company — including one that he said would be “interesting for me and my family,” emails obtained by The Post show. One…




					nypost.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
Click to expand...




I need to prove you a liar yet again????


No prob.


An *affidavit* is admissible *evidence*, although some courts may require you to testify to the *affidavit* or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as *evidence*, your *affidavit* may not be used for *evidence* if someone objects to it unless you testify.
*What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature*


https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf

AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:

.1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.

… , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH





https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf

AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;

. I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit



https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf

AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:

On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1-37 in lawsuits right now. Judges (some of them Trump appointees) tossing every lawsuit for lack of evidence.
> I'm sorry, I haven't needed to wipe any egg off my face. Tired of losing yet?...or would you like a wet towel?..you know, to wipe the egg off your face.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
Click to expand...




Watch this:




An *affidavit* is admissible *evidence*, although some courts may require you to testify to the *affidavit* or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as *evidence*, your *affidavit* may not be used for *evidence* if someone objects to it unless you testify.
*What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature*


https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf

AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:

.1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.

… , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH





https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf

AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;

. I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit



https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf

AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:

On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
Click to expand...



How about you just from 'Soup' from your avi.....?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
Click to expand...




Difficult to prove you lying?

Hardly.


Maybe this?

"....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.

As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.

Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:

1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?

2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.


3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”

4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.

5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
*Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers*
How do you reconcile all this?





 redstate.com


----------



## Gdjjr

Soupnazi630 said:


> APPEARS to have a viable claim.
> 
> Which means it is not proven.
> 
> A governor has no legislative power. A governor is head of the EXECUTIVE branch


You're pretty ignorant I'll give you that- a viable claim will take it to court, where it will or will not be ruled on favorably, if that fails it will go the next court in the food chain, winding up at the SC


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you just from 'Soup' from your avi.....?
Click to expand...

How about you cite some of this evidence which you claim exists but NO ONE has ever revealed?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstate.com???  A rabid, right wing conspiracy site???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate RedState borderline Questionable and strongly Right Biased, based on story selection that always favors the right and use of emotionally loaded (sensationalized) headlines. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to poor sourcing of information and a few failed fact checks.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedState
> 
> 
> RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
Click to expand...





When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.

That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.










*Emails reveal how Hunter Biden tried to cash in big on behalf of family with Chinese firm*
Hunter Biden pursued lucrative deals involving China’s largest private energy company — including one that he said would be “interesting for me and my family,” emails obtained by The Post show. One…





 nypost.com


----------



## Care4all

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


Nope....where Biden did good, was with increasing democratic votes, in most all republican known counties....  He may have lost the county overall, but he picked up more votes in the county, than Hillary in 2016.... is what was shown on tv during election counts....

And duh, of course Trump was ahead on election night, it's how he told his voters to vote...

While the democrats encouraged absentee ballot voting, which in most of the battle ground states, did not begin counting, until all of the election day voting, was counted.

Of COURSE the counting of absentee ballots would show heavily, towards Biden....once they began counting them.

Most if your other crud, has been debunked, disproved.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Gdjjr said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> APPEARS to have a viable claim.
> 
> Which means it is not proven.
> 
> A governor has no legislative power. A governor is head of the EXECUTIVE branch
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty ignorant I'll give you that- a viable claim will take it to court, where it will or will not be ruled on favorably, if that fails it will go the next court in the food chain, winding up at the SC
Click to expand...

WHat part of APPEARS do you not get?

It does not make it viable it only appears to be which means a closer look is warranted.

You cannot cite any evidence of massive fraud

You are as absolutely stupid on this issue as you are on your dumb fucking conspiracy theories where I proved you wrong


----------



## PoliticalChic

ColonelAngus said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.
> 
> If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?
> 
> Did Trump and Putin steal the 2016 election?
Click to expand...




"Liar" appears not to be an insult to the Leftists.

It's simply resume enhancement.....what they're good at.


----------



## bripat9643

Soupnazi630 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read more than you do and your claim is false
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's actually been posted more than once in more than one thread-
> 
> but, just for your tender eyes
> 
> _*“Petitioners appear to have a *viable claim that the mail-in ballot procedures set forth in Act 77 contravene Pa. Const. Article VII Section 14 *as the plain language of that constitutional provision* is at odds with the mail-in provisions of Act 77.”_– PA Judge Patricia McCullough
> 
> On election eve Monday, Nov 3 a California judge ruled that Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) overstepped his authority when he issued an executive order amending state election law and thus required mail-in ballots to be sent to every registered voter amid the COVID-19 pan-panic.
> 
> In her ruling, Sutter County Superior Court Judge, Sarah Heckman, said that Newsom’s order was “_an unconstitutional exercise of legislative power.”_
> 
> In March, Newsom, like many officials in other states, declared a state of emergency in CA due to the alleged spreading of COVID-19. Three months later, in June, Newsom issued a blanket executive order to send mail-in ballots to all registered California voters. Overall, Newsom issued more than fifty orders that changed a number of state laws under the auspices of the California Emergency Services Act (CESA). That law gives the governor the authority to issue orders and rules while suspending certain laws during a declared state of emergency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> APPEARS to have a viable claim.
> 
> Which means it is not proven.
> 
> A governor has no legislative power. A governor is head of the EXECUTIVE branch
> 
> MAssive failure for you and your claim is proven false
Click to expand...

All these mail-in voter schemes are unconstitutional since they weren't approved by the legislature.


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.
> 
> If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?
> 
> Did Trump and Putin steal the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liar" appears not to be an insult to the Leftists.
> 
> It's simply resume enhancement.....what they're good at.
Click to expand...

You are the liar here as are all the other itios claiming there is evidence.

You have yet to cite any evidence and you cannot cite any


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence has been found or produced of large scale fraud
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read a lot, do you? Ca and Pa have had judges tell them they violated their state constitutions- that, dear one, is "large scale fraud"- especially when they knowingly perpetrated their fraud-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read more than you do and your claim is false
Click to expand...




Wow.....yet another 'is not, isssssss nooottttttt!!!" response from a lying Leftist.


----------



## Soupnazi630

bripat9643 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read more than you do and your claim is false
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's actually been posted more than once in more than one thread-
> 
> but, just for your tender eyes
> 
> _*“Petitioners appear to have a *viable claim that the mail-in ballot procedures set forth in Act 77 contravene Pa. Const. Article VII Section 14 *as the plain language of that constitutional provision* is at odds with the mail-in provisions of Act 77.”_– PA Judge Patricia McCullough
> 
> On election eve Monday, Nov 3 a California judge ruled that Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) overstepped his authority when he issued an executive order amending state election law and thus required mail-in ballots to be sent to every registered voter amid the COVID-19 pan-panic.
> 
> In her ruling, Sutter County Superior Court Judge, Sarah Heckman, said that Newsom’s order was “_an unconstitutional exercise of legislative power.”_
> 
> In March, Newsom, like many officials in other states, declared a state of emergency in CA due to the alleged spreading of COVID-19. Three months later, in June, Newsom issued a blanket executive order to send mail-in ballots to all registered California voters. Overall, Newsom issued more than fifty orders that changed a number of state laws under the auspices of the California Emergency Services Act (CESA). That law gives the governor the authority to issue orders and rules while suspending certain laws during a declared state of emergency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> APPEARS to have a viable claim.
> 
> Which means it is not proven.
> 
> A governor has no legislative power. A governor is head of the EXECUTIVE branch
> 
> MAssive failure for you and your claim is proven false
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All these mail-in voter schemes are unconstitutional since they weren't approved by the legislature.
Click to expand...

Perhaps so but still irrelevant and not evidence of cheating. Even if one strictly counts the polling station votes Trump lost California


----------



## Care4all

PoliticalChic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstate.com???  A rabid, right wing conspiracy site???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate RedState borderline Questionable and strongly Right Biased, based on story selection that always favors the right and use of emotionally loaded (sensationalized) headlines. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to poor sourcing of information and a few failed fact checks.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedState
> 
> 
> RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Emails reveal how Hunter Biden tried to cash in big on behalf of family with Chinese firm*
> Hunter Biden pursued lucrative deals involving China’s largest private energy company — including one that he said would be “interesting for me and my family,” emails obtained by The Post show. One…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
Click to expand...

So this was all AFTER Biden left office,  was no longer VP?

What's the issue, then?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you just from 'Soup' from your avi.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you cite some of this evidence which you claim exists but NO ONE has ever revealed?
Click to expand...




Well, at least you are now admitting that there is evidence.


So I was correct about all your earlier posts being lies.


Keep on.


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence has been found or produced of large scale fraud
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read a lot, do you? Ca and Pa have had judges tell them they violated their state constitutions- that, dear one, is "large scale fraud"- especially when they knowingly perpetrated their fraud-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read more than you do and your claim is false
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....yet another 'is not, isssssss nooottttttt!!!" response from a lying Leftist.
Click to expand...

You are more of a leftist than I am

I am actually right of you on the political spectrum. In fact you are a marxist progressive compared to me.

I am stating fact you cannot cite evidence of fraud which stole the election

You are proven a liar and full of three kinds of bullshit. That is FACT

It is not about left right it is about butthurt sore losers like you proven to be lying and unable to post or cite evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you just from 'Soup' from your avi.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you cite some of this evidence which you claim exists but NO ONE has ever revealed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least you are now admitting that there is evidence.
> 
> 
> So I was correct about all your earlier posts being lies.
> 
> 
> Keep on.
Click to expand...

I have admitted no such thing.

No oen has revealled it because there is none

It is this simple.

Yoou cannot produce a shred of evidence proving you aqre the lying POS


----------



## PoliticalChic

Care4all said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstate.com???  A rabid, right wing conspiracy site???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate RedState borderline Questionable and strongly Right Biased, based on story selection that always favors the right and use of emotionally loaded (sensationalized) headlines. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to poor sourcing of information and a few failed fact checks.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedState
> 
> 
> RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Emails reveal how Hunter Biden tried to cash in big on behalf of family with Chinese firm*
> Hunter Biden pursued lucrative deals involving China’s largest private energy company — including one that he said would be “interesting for me and my family,” emails obtained by The Post show. One…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this was all AFTER Biden left office,  was no longer VP?
> 
> What's the issue, then?
Click to expand...





So you are stating that you voted for the candidate who was bought and paid for by Communist China, but pretended to be incensed when Trump was charges with being 'a Russian asset'???

You just revealed yourself as a low-life, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence has been found or produced of large scale fraud
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read a lot, do you? Ca and Pa have had judges tell them they violated their state constitutions- that, dear one, is "large scale fraud"- especially when they knowingly perpetrated their fraud-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read more than you do and your claim is false
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....yet another 'is not, isssssss nooottttttt!!!" response from a lying Leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are more of a leftist than I am
> 
> I am actually right of you on the political spectrum. In fact you are a marxist progressive compared to me.
> 
> I am stating fact you cannot cite evidence of fraud which stole the election
> 
> You are proven a liar and full of three kinds of bullshit. That is FACT
> 
> It is not about left right it is about butthurt sore losers like you proven to be lying and unable to post or cite evidence
Click to expand...



Here's your remedial:


The Founders, classical liberals, conservatives....Americans
a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


Fascists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Socialists, Communists....Democrats.....LIARS.
b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.


None of the totalitarian forms of political plague have the slightest concern for human life: not communism (gulags), not Nazism (concentration camps), not Liberalism (abortion), not Progressivism (eugenics), not socialism (theft), not fascism (murder).

They only differ in the final outcome: slavery, serfdom, or death.

They all follow Trotsky: "We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life."


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.
> 
> If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?
> 
> Did Trump and Putin steal the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liar" appears not to be an insult to the Leftists.
> 
> It's simply resume enhancement.....what they're good at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liar here as are all the other itios claiming there is evidence.
> 
> You have yet to cite any evidence and you cannot cite any
Click to expand...




Every reader of these posts knows you are lying again.


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.
> 
> If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?
> 
> Did Trump and Putin steal the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liar" appears not to be an insult to the Leftists.
> 
> It's simply resume enhancement.....what they're good at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liar here as are all the other itios claiming there is evidence.
> 
> You have yet to cite any evidence and you cannot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every reader of these posts knows you are lying again.
Click to expand...

Wrong they know I am stating fact which is why you keep refusing to cite any evidence.

There is none

Post some evidence or STFU


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.
> 
> If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?
> 
> Did Trump and Putin steal the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liar" appears not to be an insult to the Leftists.
> 
> It's simply resume enhancement.....what they're good at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liar here as are all the other itios claiming there is evidence.
> 
> You have yet to cite any evidence and you cannot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every reader of these posts knows you are lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong they know I am stating fact which is why you keep refusing to cite any evidence.
> 
> There is none
> 
> Post some evidence or STFU
Click to expand...



Then let's leave it to our reader......liar.


----------



## Gdjjr

Soupnazi630 said:


> Perhaps so but still irrelevant and not evidence of cheating


That's immaterial- sue to get your money back on your education- it nullifies all votes, idiot.


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.
> 
> If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?
> 
> Did Trump and Putin steal the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liar" appears not to be an insult to the Leftists.
> 
> It's simply resume enhancement.....what they're good at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liar here as are all the other itios claiming there is evidence.
> 
> You have yet to cite any evidence and you cannot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every reader of these posts knows you are lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong they know I am stating fact which is why you keep refusing to cite any evidence.
> 
> There is none
> 
> Post some evidence or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's leave it to our reader......liar.
Click to expand...

Post some evidence coward

Oh thats right you cannot because there is none.

Only a lying POS keeps saying there is evidence but never posts it.

You keep saying there is evidence but never post any


----------



## Soupnazi630

Gdjjr said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps so but still irrelevant and not evidence of cheating
> 
> 
> 
> That's immaterial- sue to get your money back on your education- it nullifies all votes, idiot.
Click to expand...

No it does not you total dumbass.

What public school did you sleep tyour way through?


----------



## Gdjjr

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong they know I am stating fact which is why you keep refusing to cite any evidence.


There is a lot of circumstantial evidence posted- none of it has been refuted. That would make it factual.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Gdjjr said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong they know I am stating fact which is why you keep refusing to cite any evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of circumstantial evidence posted- none of it has been refuted. That would make it factual.
Click to expand...


There has nogt been any evidence posted and all of the claims of evidence have been proven false.

All of your theories from JFK to Israel to this stupidity have been debunked and disproven

It is too easy crushing and destroying an uneducated tool like you


----------



## Gdjjr

Soupnazi630 said:


> Only a lying POS keeps saying there is evidence but never posts it.


She has posted- but, you're failure to prepare (read all there is to read) somehow constitutes and emergency on whose part?


----------



## Gdjjr

Soupnazi630 said:


> There has nogt been any evidence posted and all of the claims of evidence have been proven false.
> 
> All of your theories from JFK to Israel to this stupidity have been debunked and disproven
> 
> It is too easy crushing and destroying an uneducated tool like you


No, differing opinions have been posted- that is the fact- you may have alternative theories, but, their sources are known liars-


----------



## Soupnazi630

Gdjjr said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a lying POS keeps saying there is evidence but never posts it.
> 
> 
> 
> She has posted- but, you're failure to prepare (read all there is to read) somehow constitutes and emergency on whose part?
Click to expand...

SHe has not posted evidence

Posting repeats of the same lies is not evidence

I have read more of this than you.

As with all conspiracy FOOLS you selectively cherry pick whatever supports your claim and ignore it when it is debunked


----------



## Soupnazi630

Gdjjr said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has nogt been any evidence posted and all of the claims of evidence have been proven false.
> 
> All of your theories from JFK to Israel to this stupidity have been debunked and disproven
> 
> It is too easy crushing and destroying an uneducated tool like you
> 
> 
> 
> No, differing opinions have been posted- that is the fact- you may have alternative theories, but, their sources are known liars-
Click to expand...


Wrong.

I have posted facts destroying your opinion

You are not smart enough to know the difference between opinion and fact


----------



## JimH52

trump is a lying baby....nuff said....


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

When was the last time anyone in the media talked to Joe Biden about all the voting corruption 
and illegalities taking place in his name?

Oh, right....never!  The press will ignore the story of the decade, to say the least, in order to assist Corrupt
Joe Biden.


----------



## Lesh

The "no evidence crowd" is silent?

How many times can one say "show me the evidence" and get no rational response?


----------



## Camp

Lesh said:


> The "no evidence crowd" is silent?
> 
> How many times can one say "show me the evidence" and get no rational response?


Apparently, a very large amount of times before burning out.


----------



## Camp

Imagine if this election had been a close race.


----------



## Gdjjr

Soupnazi630 said:


> I have posted facts destroying your opinion


You have posted your opinion(s)- that is hearsay, i.e., circumstantial- the sources that form your opinion are known liars-


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.
> 
> If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?
> 
> Did Trump and Putin steal the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liar" appears not to be an insult to the Leftists.
> 
> It's simply resume enhancement.....what they're good at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liar here as are all the other itios claiming there is evidence.
> 
> You have yet to cite any evidence and you cannot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every reader of these posts knows you are lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong they know I am stating fact which is why you keep refusing to cite any evidence.
> 
> There is none
> 
> Post some evidence or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's leave it to our reader......liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post some evidence coward
> 
> Oh thats right you cannot because there is none.
> 
> Only a lying POS keeps saying there is evidence but never posts it.
> 
> You keep saying there is evidence but never post any
Click to expand...




I thought you said you'd leave it to readers to decide......conclude.....that you are a lying low-life?

But here you are again, campaigning.

I guess you realize that everyone knows you are as I stated.



Don't forget the good news......when you go to a mind-reader, you're entitled to half price.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Camp said:


> Imagine if this election had been a close race.


Imagine if it had been a fair and honest election. But that's asking someone to really stretch his 
imagination.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Gdjjr said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted facts destroying your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> You have posted your opinion(s)- that is hearsay, i.e., circumstantial- the sources that form your opinion are known liars-
Click to expand...

Wrong,

You cannot name any known liar I have cited and I have posted facts crushing your stupid opinion


----------



## Camp

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if this election had been a close race.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if it had been a fair and honest election. But that's asking someone to really stretch his
> imagination.
Click to expand...

It was according to everyone who matters.


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me every liberal on this board is still going with the NO EVIDENCE narrative.
> 
> Just as they would if the names were reversed.
> 
> They are willingly ignorant.  They know the truth.  A stolen win is all they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the right are more liberal than I am including you.
> 
> The fact is there is no evidence of widespread fraud which would steal the election.
> 
> That is not partisan or political it is simple fact. The efforts to prove the election was stolen are ALL disproven by lack of evidence.
> 
> That is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying it does not mean shit.
> 
> There is evidence of fraud all over the fucking place.
> 
> You are straight up lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No YOU are the one lying
> 
> You cannot cite any such evidence.
> 
> There is no evidence ANYWHERE of massive fraud which would swing the election that is fact which proves you are the liar and you are the only repeating bullshit claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do a duck duck go search on 2020 voter fraud and there are dozens of examples.
> 
> If you only get your news from the dinosaur media, you need to open your mind.
> 
> You are lying or retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> You can search with any engine you like and find dozens of ACCUSATIONS.
> 
> \You cannnot find any evidence.
> 
> I am stating fact and it is you who is outright lying.
> 
> There is no evidence and you cannhot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.   You know its out there.  You are just not willing to look.
> 
> If Trump won and it was Biden claiming fraud, would you claim there was no fraud?
> 
> Did Trump and Putin steal the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liar" appears not to be an insult to the Leftists.
> 
> It's simply resume enhancement.....what they're good at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liar here as are all the other itios claiming there is evidence.
> 
> You have yet to cite any evidence and you cannot cite any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every reader of these posts knows you are lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong they know I am stating fact which is why you keep refusing to cite any evidence.
> 
> There is none
> 
> Post some evidence or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's leave it to our reader......liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post some evidence coward
> 
> Oh thats right you cannot because there is none.
> 
> Only a lying POS keeps saying there is evidence but never posts it.
> 
> You keep saying there is evidence but never post any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you'd leave it to readers to decide......conclude.....that you are a lying low-life?
> 
> But here you are again, campaigning.
> 
> I guess you realize that everyone knows you are as I stated.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the good news......when you go to a mind-reader, you're entitled to half price.
Click to expand...


Everyone knows you aqre the liar here and that is proven by the fact that you STILL refuse to cite evidence

You cannot do so


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Camp said:


> It was according to everyone who matters.


Only if corrupt liars matter to you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Down ballot proves Democrats cheated*

The New York Times ran this weekend, "How Democrats Suffered Crushing Down-Ballot Losses Across America." The story -- and that is what all political reporting is, stories --* would have you believe that 12 million Americans were so angry with Drumpf that they spent hours in line to votes against him, and then they turned around and voted a straight-ticket Republican ballot.*

It is not as if Democrats only wanted President Donald John Trump overthrown, they targeted Republican congressmen and state legislators.

And yet they failed to flip the lesser races where no one really gave a damn. The Democrat House campaign was flush with money, and yet at last count they had lost 10 seats.

*But we are supposed to believe there was a magical Biden Landslide that carried only him and nobody else.*


We know what happened.

All the signs point to a Trump Landslide."




__





						Down ballot proves Democrats cheated
					






					donsurber.blogspot.com


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Down ballot proves Democrats cheated*
> 
> The New York Times ran this weekend, "How Democrats Suffered Crushing Down-Ballot Losses Across America." The story -- and that is what all political reporting is, stories --* would have you believe that 12 million Americans were so angry with Drumpf that they spent hours in line to votes against him, and then they turned around and voted a straight-ticket Republican ballot.*
> 
> It is not as if Democrats only wanted President Donald John Trump overthrown, they targeted Republican congressmen and state legislators.
> 
> And yet they failed to flip the lesser races where no one really gave a damn. The Democrat House campaign was flush with money, and yet at last count they had lost 10 seats.
> 
> *But we are supposed to believe there was a magical Biden Landslide that carried only him and nobody else.*
> 
> 
> We know what happened.
> 
> All the signs point to a Trump Landslide."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down ballot proves Democrats cheated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donsurber.blogspot.com


Interpreting signs is not evidence.

The way people voted is the way they voted and just becauser you do not like the outcome IS NOT evidence.

Any intelligent person knows many hate Trump enough to vote that way


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Lawsuit alleges thousands of illegal votes were counted in Georgia
					

WASHINGTON (SBG) — The Amistad Project of the Thomas Moore Society filed a lawsuit Wednesday contending more than 200,000 Georgia ballots were improperly counted or not counted in the 2020 presidential election. The suit, citing expert opinion, alleges nearly 180,000 illegal votes were counted...




					abc3340.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

Soupnazi630 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Down ballot proves Democrats cheated*
> 
> The New York Times ran this weekend, "How Democrats Suffered Crushing Down-Ballot Losses Across America." The story -- and that is what all political reporting is, stories --* would have you believe that 12 million Americans were so angry with Drumpf that they spent hours in line to votes against him, and then they turned around and voted a straight-ticket Republican ballot.*
> 
> It is not as if Democrats only wanted President Donald John Trump overthrown, they targeted Republican congressmen and state legislators.
> 
> And yet they failed to flip the lesser races where no one really gave a damn. The Democrat House campaign was flush with money, and yet at last count they had lost 10 seats.
> 
> *But we are supposed to believe there was a magical Biden Landslide that carried only him and nobody else.*
> 
> 
> We know what happened.
> 
> All the signs point to a Trump Landslide."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down ballot proves Democrats cheated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donsurber.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreting signs is not evidence.
> 
> The way people voted is the way they voted and just becauser you do not like the outcome IS NOT evidence.
> 
> Any intelligent person knows many hate Trump enough to vote that way
Click to expand...




You were already proven a liar......why are you back?


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Democrats would have you believe Michiganders and Pennsylvanians were so angry with President Donald John Trump that they voted him out -- but voted Republicans in down the ballot.

If so, why did Ohio not flip? President Trump carried Ohio by 8 points in 2016, and by 8 points again in 2020."




__





						Down ballot proves Democrats cheated
					






					donsurber.blogspot.com
				




“In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee _and_ state Congressional candidates. In fact, according to _Pew Research_, “overwhelming shares of voters who are supporting Trump and Biden say they are also supporting the same-party candidate for Senate.”



Typically, this means that that the number of votes for a presidential candidate and that party’s Senate candidates are relatively close. …*the number of votes cast for Joe Biden far exceeds those cast for that state’s Senate candidates in swing states, *while those cast for Trump and GOP Senators remains far closer.
*In Georgia*, there was an 818 vote difference between Trump and the GOP Senator, *vs. a 95,000 difference between Biden and the Democratic candidate for Senator.”* *Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?*


 For comparison, check out a non-swing state, like Wyoming. Trump: 193,454 GOP Sen: 197,961 Dif:4,507 Biden: 73,445 Dem Sen: 72,720 Dif: 725 No massive flood of mysterious empty Biden votes. It's fraud. The Democrats are committing voter fraud in the Swing states.



Another control state, which Dems aren't currently trying to steaI. Montana Trump: 340,635 GOP Sen: 330,317 Dif: 10,318 Biden: 243,278 Dem Sen: 270,735 Dif: 27,457 Stable numbers for GOP, and when you factor in 3rd party vote, no mysterious Biden-only ballots like the swings.”








						Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?
					

Via ZeroHedge In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee and state Congressional candi…



					www.theburningplatform.com
				




44 states seem to have a normal election......



......but those swing states....almost as if it had been planned......


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Down ballot proves Democrats cheated*
> 
> The New York Times ran this weekend, "How Democrats Suffered Crushing Down-Ballot Losses Across America." The story -- and that is what all political reporting is, stories --* would have you believe that 12 million Americans were so angry with Drumpf that they spent hours in line to votes against him, and then they turned around and voted a straight-ticket Republican ballot.*
> 
> It is not as if Democrats only wanted President Donald John Trump overthrown, they targeted Republican congressmen and state legislators.
> 
> And yet they failed to flip the lesser races where no one really gave a damn. The Democrat House campaign was flush with money, and yet at last count they had lost 10 seats.
> 
> *But we are supposed to believe there was a magical Biden Landslide that carried only him and nobody else.*
> 
> 
> We know what happened.
> 
> All the signs point to a Trump Landslide."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down ballot proves Democrats cheated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donsurber.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreting signs is not evidence.
> 
> The way people voted is the way they voted and just becauser you do not like the outcome IS NOT evidence.
> 
> Any intelligent person knows many hate Trump enough to vote that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were already proven a liar......why are you back?
Click to expand...

You have never proven any such thing

You have only proven yourself a liar by failing to cite evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630

PoliticalChic said:


> "Democrats would have you believe Michiganders and Pennsylvanians were so angry with President Donald John Trump that they voted him out -- but voted Republicans in down the ballot.
> 
> If so, why did Ohio not flip? President Trump carried Ohio by 8 points in 2016, and by 8 points again in 2020."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down ballot proves Democrats cheated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donsurber.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee _and_ state Congressional candidates. In fact, according to _Pew Research_, “overwhelming shares of voters who are supporting Trump and Biden say they are also supporting the same-party candidate for Senate.”
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, this means that that the number of votes for a presidential candidate and that party’s Senate candidates are relatively close. …*the number of votes cast for Joe Biden far exceeds those cast for that state’s Senate candidates in swing states, *while those cast for Trump and GOP Senators remains far closer.
> *In Georgia*, there was an 818 vote difference between Trump and the GOP Senator, *vs. a 95,000 difference between Biden and the Democratic candidate for Senator.”* *Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?*
> 
> 
> For comparison, check out a non-swing state, like Wyoming. Trump: 193,454 GOP Sen: 197,961 Dif:4,507 Biden: 73,445 Dem Sen: 72,720 Dif: 725 No massive flood of mysterious empty Biden votes. It's fraud. The Democrats are committing voter fraud in the Swing states.
> 
> 
> 
> Another control state, which Dems aren't currently trying to steaI. Montana Trump: 340,635 GOP Sen: 330,317 Dif: 10,318 Biden: 243,278 Dem Sen: 270,735 Dif: 27,457 Stable numbers for GOP, and when you factor in 3rd party vote, no mysterious Biden-only ballots like the swings.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?
> 
> 
> Via ZeroHedge In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee and state Congressional candi…
> 
> 
> 
> www.theburningplatform.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 states seem to have a normal election......
> 
> 
> 
> ......but those swing states....almost as if it had been planned......


Dice do not have memory.

YThat is the logical falllacy you are employing. 

Past voting patterns is not evidence of fraud


----------



## JimH52

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> When was the last time anyone in the media talked to Joe Biden about all the voting corruption
> and illegalities taking place in his name?
> 
> Oh, right....never!  The press will ignore the story of the decade, to say the least, in order to assist Corrupt
> Joe Biden.



*trump IS A BABY!*​


----------



## JimH52

*trump IS A BABY!*​


----------



## Toro




----------



## kiwiman127

PoliticalChic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC, RedState? Really?
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> View attachment 423391
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/15/emails-reveal-how-hunter-biden-tried-to-cash-in-mmmbig-with-chinese-firm/
Click to expand...

So, why did the judiciary toss out the Trump team’s lawsuits?
I have time, scramble all you want, cultist!


----------



## PoliticalChic

kiwiman127 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC, RedState? Really?
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> View attachment 423391
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/15/emails-reveal-how-hunter-biden-tried-to-cash-in-mmmbig-with-chinese-firm/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why did the judiciary toss out the Trump team’s lawsuits?
> I have time, scramble all you want, cultist!
Click to expand...




Wrong question:

Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?

That's the right question.


----------



## CowboyTed

Lesh said:


> The "no evidence crowd" is silent?
> 
> How many times can one say "show me the evidence" and get no rational response?



"no evidence crowd"

 Asked for the evidence
The laughed when none came
Then felt sad for ye that you can't see plain and simple facts
*This is a con job, no evidence has been produced and what are they waiting for if they have evidence?

They have lost over 40 court cases at this stage... Trump is raging that he can't get into the Supreme Court where he thinks he will win because he appointed three justices, that shows how little he knows about the law... *


----------



## PoliticalChic

CowboyTed said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "no evidence crowd" is silent?
> 
> How many times can one say "show me the evidence" and get no rational response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no evidence crowd"
> 
> Asked for the evidence
> The laughed when none came
> Then felt sad for ye that you can't see plain and simple facts
> *This is a con job, no evidence has been produced and what are they waiting for if they have evidence?
> 
> They have lost over 40 court cases at this stage... Trump is raging that he can't get into the Supreme Court where he thinks he will win because he appointed three justices, that shows how little he knows about the law... *
Click to expand...



None came?


Let's check:


*“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*

*CAMPAIGN 2020*

*Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*

Extremely suspicious.



Published

7 hours ago

on

Nov 22, 2020

By

*Richard Moorhead*



Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*

Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.

Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.

*Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*



Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.

Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”









						Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
					

Extremely suspicious.




					bigleaguepolitics.com
				








=========================================================
Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?



Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....










This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.

When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.





Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.



*"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm



© press
The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
*Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*

​
Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged

*Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE

 neonnettle.com




 


 


 




https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf





Is a sworn affidavit evidence?

An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.




What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature







AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:

.1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.

… , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH







			https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
		


AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;

. I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit





			https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
		


AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:

On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17





Don't forget to take your shoe off before the next time you put your foot in your mouth.*


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant

PoliticalChic said:


> *The "No Evidence" Crowd Seems To Have Become Silent*


Give me a minute to catch my breath, will ya? I can barely breathe from laughing so much!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The "No Evidence" Crowd Seems To Have Become Silent*
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a minute to catch my breath, will ya? I can barely breathe from laughing so much!
Click to expand...



Another zero substantive post from one of the government school morons.


----------



## candycorn

PoliticalChic said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "no evidence crowd" is silent?
> 
> How many times can one say "show me the evidence" and get no rational response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no evidence crowd"
> 
> Asked for the evidence
> The laughed when none came
> Then felt sad for ye that you can't see plain and simple facts
> *This is a con job, no evidence has been produced and what are they waiting for if they have evidence?
> 
> They have lost over 40 court cases at this stage... Trump is raging that he can't get into the Supreme Court where he thinks he will win because he appointed three justices, that shows how little he knows about the law... *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None came?
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to take your shoe off before the next time you put your foot in your mouth.*
Click to expand...


Screw the Trump stuff.  I'm more impressed that they found a white Postal worker.


----------



## kiwiman127

PoliticalChic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC, RedState? Really?
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> View attachment 423391
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/15/emails-reveal-how-hunter-biden-tried-to-cash-in-mmmbig-with-chinese-firm/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why did the judiciary toss out the Trump team’s lawsuits?
> I have time, scramble all you want, cultist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question:
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> That's the right question.
Click to expand...

That is typical Trumpism bullshit.
If Trump says it’s so, well in your tiny mind it must be true.
Got evidence? We’re Dem get preferred treatment during the count? 
Were these complaint part of a lawsuit and if so, how was the reaction of the judiciary response? I need more information so I can digest your fantasy?


----------



## The Original Tree

*I'm surprised to find out that I am only 7/10ths of a person, according to Democrat Fraud Machines used in The 6 states that cheated.

They just proved Vote Swapping Live on TV at The Arizona Hearing.*

*130% of Democrats voted for Biden vs. -30% voted for Trump.* 

*If you are a Republican, you are only 7/10ths of a person.*


----------



## The Original Tree

*Based on the revelation that Dominion Machines swapped votes counting Trump votes at 7/10ths of a vote, and Biden votes as 1.3 votes, here is the actual legal vote totals for the 2020 Election*

*President Trump 98,028,452 votes*
*Joe Biden 56,161,000*


----------



## PoliticalChic

kiwiman127 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC, RedState? Really?
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> View attachment 423391
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/15/emails-reveal-how-hunter-biden-tried-to-cash-in-mmmbig-with-chinese-firm/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why did the judiciary toss out the Trump team’s lawsuits?
> I have time, scramble all you want, cultist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question:
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> That's the right question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is typical Trumpism bullshit.
> If Trump says it’s so, well in your tiny mind it must be true.
> Got evidence? We’re Dem get preferred treatment during the count?
> Were these complaint part of a lawsuit and if so, how was the reaction of the judiciary response? I need more information so I can digest your fantasy?
Click to expand...



Re-post sans the juvenile vulgarity, as though you were an adult, no matter how deeply the truth wounded you.


----------



## Toro

PoliticalChic said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "no evidence crowd" is silent?
> 
> How many times can one say "show me the evidence" and get no rational response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no evidence crowd"
> 
> Asked for the evidence
> The laughed when none came
> Then felt sad for ye that you can't see plain and simple facts
> *This is a con job, no evidence has been produced and what are they waiting for if they have evidence?
> 
> They have lost over 40 court cases at this stage... Trump is raging that he can't get into the Supreme Court where he thinks he will win because he appointed three justices, that shows how little he knows about the law... *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None came?
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to take your shoe off before the next time you put your foot in your mouth.*
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "no evidence crowd" is silent?
> 
> How many times can one say "show me the evidence" and get no rational response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no evidence crowd"
> 
> Asked for the evidence
> The laughed when none came
> Then felt sad for ye that you can't see plain and simple facts
> *This is a con job, no evidence has been produced and what are they waiting for if they have evidence?
> 
> They have lost over 40 court cases at this stage... Trump is raging that he can't get into the Supreme Court where he thinks he will win because he appointed three justices, that shows how little he knows about the law... *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None came?
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to take your shoe off before the next time you put your foot in your mouth.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 423593
Click to expand...




I notice you are no longer saying "no evidence."


Seems I proved my point.


Now, as for winning the case, I never said Trump would win.
I base that on two factors:

a. There are lots of total imbeciles who have been trained not to thing, and therefore accept the Bolshevik ....er, Democrat Party.

b. I’m a pessimist….the painting on my wall is Bruegel the Elder's "The Triumph of Death."




Your sort has doomed America.


----------



## The Original Tree

*I refuse to be 7/10ths of a person!
The Elections are completely invalid.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

kiwiman127 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC, RedState? Really?
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> View attachment 423391
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/15/emails-reveal-how-hunter-biden-tried-to-cash-in-mmmbig-with-chinese-firm/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why did the judiciary toss out the Trump team’s lawsuits?
> I have time, scramble all you want, cultist!
Click to expand...



The term 'cultist' applies only to the party that called its candidate god, Jesus, and the messiah.

Yours is a religion, dedicated to the Dark Prince.

It has death at the center, rather than life.

None of the totalitarian forms of political plague have the slightest concern for human life: not communism (gulags), not Nazism (concentration camps), not Liberalism (abortion), not Progressivism (eugenics), not socialism (theft), not fascism (murder).

They only differ in the final outcome: slavery, serfdom, or death.

They all follow Trotsky: "We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life."

 Whether personal beliefs, or what we call 'politics,' or perhaps 'religion,' the real idea that determines what we will do in any and every situation, is one simple idea. Either one believes that human lives are sacred, or one believes that they can be exchanged to achieve some secular material goal.


Materialism is another name for Marxism.


----------



## Contumacious

Toro said:


> View attachment 423494





*Wrong on both counts*

The New York Jets are one month away from securing the No. 1 overall pick in the 2021 NFL draft. 


The Arizona GOP Hearings on Election Fraud has shown *evidence beyond a resonable doubt *that Trump won again and will be remain in the Whitehouse until noon on  January 20, 2024.


.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com



We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.

Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat. 

Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.

The answers are already there.
1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.

2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.

3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.

4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.

5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
Click to expand...


The egg is what you use for a brain.


----------



## skye

PoliticalChic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC, RedState? Really?
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> View attachment 423391
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/15/emails-reveal-how-hunter-biden-tried-to-cash-in-mmmbig-with-chinese-firm/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why did the judiciary toss out the Trump team’s lawsuits?
> I have time, scramble all you want, cultist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question:
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> That's the right question.
Click to expand...



Because as you and I and  everybody knows, it becomes  difficult for the demonRats to cheat and commit fraud when Republican observers are watching the counting.

Elementary my dear Watson!


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant

Contumacious said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 423494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrong on both counts*
> 
> The New York Jets are one month away from securing the No. 1 overall pick in the 2021 NFL draft.
> 
> 
> The Arizona GOP Hearings on Election Fraud has shown *evidence beyond a resonable doubt *that Trump won again and will be remain in the Whitehouse until noon on  January 20, 2024.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You guys need to stop. You’re gonna kill me with laughter


----------



## PoliticalChic

busybee01 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat.
> 
> Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.
> 
> The answers are already there.
> 1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.
> 
> 2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.
> 
> 3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.
> 
> 4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.
> 
> 5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.
Click to expand...




Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?


Speak up, dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

skye said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC, RedState? Really?
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> View attachment 423391
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/15/emails-reveal-how-hunter-biden-tried-to-cash-in-mmmbig-with-chinese-firm/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why did the judiciary toss out the Trump team’s lawsuits?
> I have time, scramble all you want, cultist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question:
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> That's the right question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because as you and I and  everybody knows, it becomes  difficult for the demonRats to cheat and commit fraud when Republican observers are watching the counting.
> 
> Elementary my dear Watson!
Click to expand...




I'm afraid they will never stop.


----------



## skye

PoliticalChic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC, RedState? Really?
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> View attachment 423391
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/15/emails-reveal-how-hunter-biden-tried-to-cash-in-mmmbig-with-chinese-firm/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why did the judiciary toss out the Trump team’s lawsuits?
> I have time, scramble all you want, cultist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question:
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> That's the right question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because as you and I and  everybody knows, it becomes  difficult for the demonRats to cheat and commit fraud when Republican observers are watching the counting.
> 
> Elementary my dear Watson!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid they will never stop.
Click to expand...



That's right, that's why Patriots will have to make them stop.

This election is not over by a long shot. Trump will serve four more years in the White House!!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Because those of us living in the real world have moved on.


roflmao, horse poopoo

You Marxists have never lived in a real anything, lol


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheParser said:


> They are *good*  Americans who realize that the people who rigged this election are *bad *Americans.


No, they are not good people.

Their leaders are supporting a known Cicom tool for POTUS so they can get more free shit, and doing it by committing fraud on the American election system.

They should all be put up against a wall and shot for treason.


----------



## BlindBoo

States are certifying their votes.  Trumpybears only hope is in a few states with unfaithful legislators pulling an illegal and unconstitutional switch of their states slate of electors.

I don't think even one state will be unfaithful to the certified election results.


----------



## mamooth

PoliticalChic said:


> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?



That's not the case. You're lying again.

Given your history, we know that "That's not the case, you're lying again" will be the correct answer to any question you ask.



> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?



That's what anyone who isn't an open Stalinist ratfuk says. You Trump cultists are open Stalinist ratfuks, hence your reliance on the BigLie technique.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because those of us living in the real world have moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao, horse poopoo
> 
> You Marxists have never lived in a real anything, lol
Click to expand...


What Marxist viewpoints do I support?  Do enlighten us.


----------



## kiwiman127

PoliticalChic said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "no evidence crowd" is silent?
> 
> How many times can one say "show me the evidence" and get no rational response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no evidence crowd"
> 
> Asked for the evidence
> The laughed when none came
> Then felt sad for ye that you can't see plain and simple facts
> *This is a con job, no evidence has been produced and what are they waiting for if they have evidence?
> 
> They have lost over 40 court cases at this stage... Trump is raging that he can't get into the Supreme Court where he thinks he will win because he appointed three justices, that shows how little he knows about the law... *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None came?
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to take your shoe off before the next time you put your foot in your mouth.*
Click to expand...

Yet all the “evidence” you listed using your usual “copy & paste” borrowing other people’s thoughts/words, has yet to win any lawsuits. Even Trump appointed judges are throwing Trump’s lawsuits. Ouch! That has to hurt! So sad.


----------



## PoliticalChic

skye said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah......the scam has been exposed and you have egg on your face, sucker.
> 
> 
> But don't wipe it off......it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC, RedState? Really?
> The US judicial systems (including Trump appointees) are waiting for evidence. Thus all of the lawsuits getting tossed.
> Did the facts get in your way, again? Try again cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the facts, low-lives like you carp about the source.
> 
> That after every one of your media sources hid the Hunter Biden Laptop scandal.
> 
> View attachment 423391
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/15/emails-reveal-how-hunter-biden-tried-to-cash-in-mmmbig-with-chinese-firm/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why did the judiciary toss out the Trump team’s lawsuits?
> I have time, scramble all you want, cultist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question:
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> That's the right question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because as you and I and  everybody knows, it becomes  difficult for the demonRats to cheat and commit fraud when Republican observers are watching the counting.
> 
> Elementary my dear Watson!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid they will never stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, that's why Patriots will have to make them stop.
> 
> This election is not over by a long shot. Trump will serve four more years in the White House!!
Click to expand...




Wish I had your optimism.


My view:  Unless we can pry the schools from them, as earlier American pried their slaves from them.....America is lost.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mamooth said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the case. You're lying again.
> 
> Given your history, we know that "That's not the case, you're lying again" will be the correct answer to any question you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what anyone who isn't an open Stalinist ratfuk says. You Trump cultists are open Stalinist ratfuks, hence your reliance on the BigLie technique.
Click to expand...




If you're lyin' you're dyin'.........won't miss ya'


*“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*

*CAMPAIGN 2020*

*Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*

Extremely suspicious.



Top of Form
*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*

Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.

Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.

*Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*



Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.

Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”









						Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
					

Extremely suspicious.




					bigleaguepolitics.com
				








=========================================================
Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?



Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....










This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.

When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.





Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.



*"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm



© press
The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
*Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*

​
Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged

*Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE

 neonnettle.com




 


 


 




https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf



Computer expert: impossible that machine processed this many votes in this short time.

 


Is a sworn affidavit evidence?

An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.




What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature







AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:

.1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.

… , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH







			https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
		


AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;

. I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit





			https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
		


AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:

On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

kiwiman127 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "no evidence crowd" is silent?
> 
> How many times can one say "show me the evidence" and get no rational response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no evidence crowd"
> 
> Asked for the evidence
> The laughed when none came
> Then felt sad for ye that you can't see plain and simple facts
> *This is a con job, no evidence has been produced and what are they waiting for if they have evidence?
> 
> They have lost over 40 court cases at this stage... Trump is raging that he can't get into the Supreme Court where he thinks he will win because he appointed three justices, that shows how little he knows about the law... *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None came?
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to take your shoe off before the next time you put your foot in your mouth.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet all the “evidence” you listed using your usual “copy & paste” borrowing other people’s thoughts/words, has yet to win any lawsuits. Even Trump appointed judges are throwing Trump’s lawsuits. Ouch! That has to hurt! So sad.
Click to expand...



So you're no longer saying 'no evidence.'


Another one bites the dust.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times*
* Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan during and after Election Day testified during a public Michigan Senate Oversight Committee hearing Tuesday, describing in detail the fraud and impropriety they’d allegedly seen. **"*
*








						Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times
					

Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan testified Tuesday. One said she saw Xerox military ballots be submitted.




					www.bizpacreview.com
				



*


No wonder we no longer hear 'no evidence, no evidence.'


----------



## LeftofLeft

Blaine Sweeter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a carload of crap.
> 
> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> The courts (most of them Republican appointees) have heard all this rubbish time-and-again and you have been laughed out of court over it.
> 
> The election is over.
> 
> *Your Orange Baboon-God has lost*.
> 
> Go home.
> 
> Drink wine.
> 
> Cry.
> 
> Pass out.
> 
> Sleep.
> 
> Then wake up, and begin figuring-out how to do better next time.
> 
> Hint for 2024: "*Right message, wrong messenger*" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Trump would win.
> 
> I said, and it is clear and evident, that the Democrats rigged the election in the swing states.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Strange things occurred on election night, and nearly all of them in six swing states. Only the most inveterate prevaricators….Democrats…..can claim to be oblivious of said coordination and machinations in those precincts. Now, there is something to be said for such coordination of activities among Democrats…..seems to be lacking in Republican endeavors. But, then, it is a corollary benefit of being collectivists, rather than champions of individualism.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, it is corruption at its most devious, aimed at the theft of the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. There are two requirements to support the belief that the election was fair and equitable. The first is to have two members of opposing parties sitting next to each other viewing mail-in ballots….registration of the voter, and signature comparison, agree that ballot is filled out correctly. *This was not done*. In fact, the *Democrat strongholds would not allow Republican poll watchers and vote watcher into the room….and even put up cardboard to prevent viewing of vote counting from outside.
> 
> In some cases boxes of ‘votes’ were brought in after closing of the site, with no one around to see except Democrats.*
> 
> 
> 3. Perhaps the most glaring example that indicates illegality is the prevalence of over-voting in swing states, where more votes turn up than registered voters, or more mail-in votes than the number of mail-in or absentee ballots requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Second only to that, *is the discrepancy in swing states between fully filled out ballots, and those with only Biden filled in, and no down-ballot voting indicated.*
> 
> 
> 
> “In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee _and_ state Congressional candidates. In fact, according to _Pew Research_, “overwhelming shares of voters who are supporting Trump and Biden say they are also supporting the same-party candidate for Senate.”
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, this means that that the number of votes for a presidential candidate and that party’s Senate candidates are relatively close. …*the number of votes cast for Joe Biden far exceeds those cast for that state’s Senate candidates in swing states, *while those cast for Trump and GOP Senators remains far closer.
> 
> 
> 
> *In Georgia*, there was an 818 vote difference between Trump and the GOP Senator, *vs. a 95,000 difference between Biden and the Democratic candidate for Senator.”* *Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?*
> 
> 
> 4. For comparison, check out a non-swing state, like Wyoming. Trump: 193,454 GOP Sen: 197,961 Dif:4,507 Biden: 73,445 Dem Sen: 72,720 Dif: 725 No massive flood of mysterious empty Biden votes. It's fraud. The Democrats are committing voter fraud in the Swing states.
> 
> 
> 
> Another control state, which Dems aren't currently trying to steaI. Montana Trump: 340,635 GOP Sen: 330,317 Dif: 10,318 Biden: 243,278 Dem Sen: 270,735 Dif: 27,457 Stable numbers for GOP, and when you factor in 3rd party vote, no mysterious Biden-only ballots like the swings.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?
> 
> 
> Via ZeroHedge In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee and state Congressional candi…
> 
> 
> 
> www.theburningplatform.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 states seem to have a normal election......
> 
> 
> 
> ......but those swing states....almost as if it had been planned......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to radical rightwing blogs as a source is not proof of anything except your desperation.
Click to expand...


What’s wrong with the right wing blogs? Have you seen or heard what is coming out of Jeff Zucker’s CNN?


----------



## LeftofLeft

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com



I would like to think this would all lead to Biden/Harris not becoming President but it won’t. The victory I am looking for is no more Mail-In balloting. Too many stories of irregularities, improprieties, and mathematical impossibilities are only going to erode voter confidence.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LeftofLeft said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to think this would all lead to Biden/Harris not becoming President but it won’t. The victory I am looking for is no more Mail-In balloting. Too many stories of irregularities, improprieties, and mathematical impossibilities are only going to erode voter confidence.
Click to expand...



Sadly, my perspective as well.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Marxists have never lived in a real anything, lol
> 
> 
> 
> What Marxist viewpoints do I support?  Do enlighten us.
Click to expand...

1) Beijing Buydem for President.
2) Why do you oppose validating the vote to support confidence in our elections?  That is a key element to our democratic processes in our Republic.

Yeah, you're a commie, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Let's not forget the Big Picture, from the Chicom perspective.

They really dont care if it is Biden or Trump in the White House, they just want to demoralize us by making us lose trust in our elections.

THAT is their main goal, while most of us want to avoid a Socialist nightmare.


----------



## Toro

PoliticalChic said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the case. You're lying again.
> 
> Given your history, we know that "That's not the case, you're lying again" will be the correct answer to any question you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what anyone who isn't an open Stalinist ratfuk says. You Trump cultists are open Stalinist ratfuks, hence your reliance on the BigLie technique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're lyin' you're dyin'.........won't miss ya'
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form
> *A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Computer expert: impossible that machine processed this many votes in this short time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17*
Click to expand...


 









						Georgia's GOP secretary of state says recount results will show 'no substantial changes' | CNN Politics
					

Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said Wednesday they have seen "no substantial changes" in the state's election recount and expects to re-certify President-elect Joe Biden as the winner.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Toro

LeftofLeft said:


> I would like to think this would all lead to Biden/Harris not becoming President but it won’t. The victory I am looking for is no more Mail-In balloting. Too many stories of irregularities, improprieties, and mathematical impossibilities are only going to erode voter confidence.



That's because it's all fiction.

If it wasn't, you guys wouldn't be 1-39 in courts.


----------



## Toro

And Scamming Sydney's Krappen "lawsuits" are going to get tossed from GA and WI courts.

It's all about reinforcing the cult and keeping the cash flowing.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the case. You're lying again.
> 
> Given your history, we know that "That's not the case, you're lying again" will be the correct answer to any question you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what anyone who isn't an open Stalinist ratfuk says. You Trump cultists are open Stalinist ratfuks, hence your reliance on the BigLie technique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're lyin' you're dyin'.........won't miss ya'
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form
> *A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Computer expert: impossible that machine processed this many votes in this short time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia's GOP secretary of state says recount results will show 'no substantial changes' | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said Wednesday they have seen "no substantial changes" in the state's election recount and expects to re-certify President-elect Joe Biden as the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
Click to expand...




What does your post have to do with the one you linked to?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to think this would all lead to Biden/Harris not becoming President but it won’t. The victory I am looking for is no more Mail-In balloting. Too many stories of irregularities, improprieties, and mathematical impossibilities are only going to erode voter confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's all fiction.
> 
> If it wasn't, you guys wouldn't be 1-39 in courts.
> 
> View attachment 424333
Click to expand...



The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism,

socialism,

infanticide,

opposition to free speech,

substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry,

support for rioters, arsonists, murderers, and anarchists,

and anti-Semitism… the knuckle-dragging, atavistic pagan party.





Now......which is your favorite?

One would imagine that Democrat voters would respond to claims that the party they support is now running on an agenda of the above…
…with informed arguments proving this untrue.

But they don’t….because they can’t: every claim above is true, correct, and accurate.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> And Scamming Sydney's Krappen "lawsuits" are going to get tossed from GA and WI courts.
> 
> It's all about reinforcing the cult and keeping the cash flowing.




I never said Trump would win, and your post suggests that the title of the thread is corrct.


And.....how does the term 'cult' apply when it is your party that called your candidate god, Jesus and the messiah?
It appears you're a bit sensitive about the term 'cult.'


And it looks like you're doing it again: Biden.....the 'savior'???????


*PBS ‘Journalist’ Reports Biden Team Like The Avengers ‘Come To Save Us All’ (VIDEO)*
Yamiche Alcindor works for the taxpayer funded outlet PBS and she is nothing more than an activist for the Democrat party.

During a recent appearance on MSNBC, Alcindor swooned over Biden’s team picks and relayed a comment from a Democrat who said they’re like the Avengers, ‘come to save us all.’

This is not journalism, its’ cheerleading. It’s amazing this woman was ever allowed into the White House press briefing room.

Hot Air reports:

*Yamiche Alcindor Swoons: Biden’s Cabinet Picks Are “Superheroes To Come And Save Us All”*








						PBS 'Journalist' Reports Biden Team Like The Avengers 'Come To Save Us All' (VIDEO)
					

Yamiche Alcindor works for the taxpayer funded outlet PBS and she is nothing more than an activist for the Democrat party. During a recent appearance on MSNBC, Alcindor swooned over Biden’s team picks and relayed a comment from a Democrat who said they’re like the Avengers, ‘come to save us...




					americanlookout.com
				







Do you feel the need to bow the neck and the knee when you say 'Biden'????


----------



## berg80

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


OMG. Trump lost the election. Get over it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Georgia:

Suitcases of ballots pulled out during the night when there were no witnesses:


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat.
> 
> Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.
> 
> The answers are already there.
> 1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.
> 
> 2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.
> 
> 3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.
> 
> 4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.
> 
> 5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> 
> Speak up, dunce.
Click to expand...


You are the dunce. You are the brain dead Nazi who wants to seize power. 

There is no evidence of any massive fraud.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> Georgia:
> 
> Suitcases of ballots pulled out during the night when there were no witnesses:



A lie.

Election supervisors were present.
The workers left because they were through for the day
The worker who remained was scanning ballots which by law has to be scanned after they are open
The so-called suitcase was a empty bin to put the ballots in after they were scanned
No one was ordered out
The number of ballots matched the number of voters.

As usual you are spreading propaganda from your master.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the case. You're lying again.
> 
> Given your history, we know that "That's not the case, you're lying again" will be the correct answer to any question you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what anyone who isn't an open Stalinist ratfuk says. You Trump cultists are open Stalinist ratfuks, hence your reliance on the BigLie technique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're lyin' you're dyin'.........won't miss ya'
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form
> *A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Computer expert: impossible that machine processed this many votes in this short time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17*
Click to expand...


They put up the cardboard not to block observers. They were protestors who clearly were trying to intimidate workers.

Affadavits are nothing without corroborating evidence. The DOJ has said there is no evidence of any fraud that would overturn the election. Apparently the US Attorneys see these affadavits for what they are. An attempt to steal a election.


----------



## PoliticalChic

busybee01 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat.
> 
> Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.
> 
> The answers are already there.
> 1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.
> 
> 2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.
> 
> 3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.
> 
> 4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.
> 
> 5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> 
> Speak up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dunce. You are the brain dead Nazi who wants to seize power.
> 
> There is no evidence of any massive fraud.
Click to expand...



Nazi......National*SOCIALIST*GermanWorker's Party.

Socialist......just like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

busybee01 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the case. You're lying again.
> 
> Given your history, we know that "That's not the case, you're lying again" will be the correct answer to any question you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what anyone who isn't an open Stalinist ratfuk says. You Trump cultists are open Stalinist ratfuks, hence your reliance on the BigLie technique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're lyin' you're dyin'.........won't miss ya'
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form
> *A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Computer expert: impossible that machine processed this many votes in this short time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They put up the cardboard not to block observers. They were protestors who clearly were trying to intimidate workers.
> 
> Affadavits are nothing without corroborating evidence. The DOJ has said there is no evidence of any fraud that would overturn the election. Apparently the US Attorneys see these affadavits for what they are. An attempt to steal a election.
Click to expand...



"They put up the cardboard not to block observers. "



Bulletin!!!

We have a winner in the category of "Unintentional Humor"!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

busybee01 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia:
> 
> Suitcases of ballots pulled out during the night when there were no witnesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lie.
> 
> Election supervisors were present.
> The workers left because they were through for the day
> The worker who remained was scanning ballots which by law has to be scanned after they are open
> The so-called suitcase was a empty bin to put the ballots in after they were scanned
> No one was ordered out
> The number of ballots matched the number of voters.
> 
> As usual you are spreading propaganda from your master.
Click to expand...



 1.  I'm never wrong. Watch this:

2. There are two requirements to support the belief that the election was fair and equitable. The first is to have two members of opposing parties sitting next to each other viewing mail-in ballots….registration of the voter, and signature comparison, agree that ballot is filled out correctly. *This was not done*. In fact, the *Democrat strongholds would not allow Republican poll watchers and vote watcher into the room….and even put up cardboard to prevent viewing of vote counting from outside.



In some cases boxes of ‘votes’ were brought in after closing of the site, with no one around to see except Democrats.*


3. Perhaps the most glaring example that indicates illegality is the prevalence of over-voting in swing states, where more votes turn up than registered voters, or more mail-in votes than the number of mail-in or absentee ballots requested.



Second only to that, *is the discrepancy in swing states between fully filled out ballots, and those with only Biden filled in, and no down-ballot voting indicated.*



“In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee _and_ state Congressional candidates. In fact, according to _Pew Research_, “overwhelming shares of voters who are supporting Trump and Biden say they are also supporting the same-party candidate for Senate.”



Typically, this means that that the number of votes for a presidential candidate and that party’s Senate candidates are relatively close. …*the number of votes cast for Joe Biden far exceeds those cast for that state’s Senate candidates in swing states, *while those cast for Trump and GOP Senators remains far closer.



*In Georgia*, there was an 818 vote difference between Trump and the GOP Senator, *vs. a 95,000 difference between Biden and the Democratic candidate for Senator.”* *Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?*


4. For comparison, check out a non-swing state, like Wyoming. Trump: 193,454 GOP Sen: 197,961 Dif:4,507 Biden: 73,445 Dem Sen: 72,720 Dif: 725 No massive flood of mysterious empty Biden votes. It's fraud. The Democrats are committing voter fraud in the Swing states.



Another control state, which Dems aren't currently trying to steaI. Montana Trump: 340,635 GOP Sen: 330,317 Dif: 10,318 Biden: 243,278 Dem Sen: 270,735 Dif: 27,457 Stable numbers for GOP, and when you factor in 3rd party vote, no mysterious Biden-only ballots like the swings.”









						Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?
					

Via ZeroHedge In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee and state Congressional candi…



					www.theburningplatform.com
				





44 states seem to have a normal election......



......but those swing states....almost as if it had been planned......


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 425323



The same Giuliani that was shushing one of his crazy witnesses. She sees a lot of pink elephants as well. As was pointed out by a Republican legislator, the number of votes cast matched up with the number of voters.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the case. You're lying again.
> 
> Given your history, we know that "That's not the case, you're lying again" will be the correct answer to any question you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what anyone who isn't an open Stalinist ratfuk says. You Trump cultists are open Stalinist ratfuks, hence your reliance on the BigLie technique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're lyin' you're dyin'.........won't miss ya'
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form
> *A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Computer expert: impossible that machine processed this many votes in this short time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They put up the cardboard not to block observers. They were protestors who clearly were trying to intimidate workers.
> 
> Affadavits are nothing without corroborating evidence. The DOJ has said there is no evidence of any fraud that would overturn the election. Apparently the US Attorneys see these affadavits for what they are. An attempt to steal a election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They put up the cardboard not to block observers. "
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletin!!!
> 
> We have a winner in the category of "Unintentional Humor"!!!!!
Click to expand...


They were not observers. They were protestors. They should have called the police. This is another example of attempting to intimidate poll workers.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times*
> * Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan during and after Election Day testified during a public Michigan Senate Oversight Committee hearing Tuesday, describing in detail the fraud and impropriety they’d allegedly seen. **"*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times
> 
> 
> Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan testified Tuesday. One said she saw Xerox military ballots be submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bizpacreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> No wonder we no longer hear 'no evidence, no evidence.'



No corroborating evidence.


----------



## PoliticalChic

busybee01 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same Giuliani that was shushing one of his crazy witnesses. She sees a lot of pink elephants as well. As was pointed out by a Republican legislator, the number of votes cast matched up with the number of voters.
Click to expand...



So you're no longer saying "no evidence"?

Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

busybee01 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Democrats prevent Republican observers from watching the 'counting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the case. You're lying again.
> 
> Given your history, we know that "That's not the case, you're lying again" will be the correct answer to any question you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what anyone who isn't an open Stalinist ratfuk says. You Trump cultists are open Stalinist ratfuks, hence your reliance on the BigLie technique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're lyin' you're dyin'.........won't miss ya'
> 
> 
> *“Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> *CAMPAIGN 2020*
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form
> *A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.6.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Computer expert: impossible that machine processed this many votes in this short time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a sworn affidavit evidence?
> 
> An affidavit is admissible evidence, although some courts may require you to testify to the affidavit or they may consider it hearsay. Since hearsay is not admissible as evidence, your affidavit may not be used for evidence if someone objects to it unless you testify.
> 
> 
> What Is An Affidavit And When Are They Used? | LegalNature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF MAYRA ROMERA IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Mayra Romera, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> .1 am a registered Democrat. 4.1 was interested in the election process in this country and wanted to be an observer in the Georgia recount process. 5. On Monday, November 16, 2020, I presented myself to Cobb County Poll Precinct located at 2245 Callaway Road SW, Marietta, OA. I was able to be on the floor observing the recount process in Room C. I observed the poll workers not calling out verbally the names on each ballot. They simply passed each ballot to each other in silence. 6. It was of particular interest to me that hundreds of these ballots seemed impeccable, with no folds or creases. The bubble selections were perfectly made (all within the circle), only observed selections in black ink, and all happened to be selections for Biden. 7. It was also of particular interest to me to see that signatures were not being verified and there were no corresponding envelopes seen in site.
> 
> … , I believe there was fraud was committed in the presidential election and question the validity of the Georgia recount process. [SIGNATURE AND OATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF CQNSETTA S. JOHNSON IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF'SMOTTON FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Consetta S, Johnson, declare imder penalty of pequiy that the following is true and correct;
> 
> . I was a volunteer audit monitor at the Jim R. Miller Park for the recount process on November 16,2020. 3. As a floor monitor, I could see by the markings that the ballots being audited were absentee ballots. 4. I witnessed two poll workers placing already separated paper machine receipt ballots with barcodes in the Trump tray, placing them in to the Biden tray. 5. I also witnessed the same two poll workers putting the already separated paper receipt ballots in the 'No Vote" and "Jorgensen" tray, and removing them and putting them inside the Biden tray. 6. They then took out all of the ballots out of the Biden tray and stacked them on the table, writing on the count ballot sheet. A copy of the video reflecting this is attached as Exhibit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.283580/gov.uscourts.gand.283580.6.11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> AFFIDAVIT OF DEBRA J. FISHER IN SUPPORT OF PLAINTIFF^S MOTION FOR TEMPORARY RESTRAINING ORDER I, Debra J. Fisher, declare under penalty of perjury that the following is true and correct:
> 
> On November 16,2020 I witnessed the various issues on military and overseas ballots. 3. All military and overseas ballots I reviewed were very clean. No bubbles were colored outside of the line. Not one ballot used an "x" or check mark. The ballots I observed were marked in black ink and were for Biden. Not one ballot had a selection crossed out to change the vote selection. 4. I noticed that almost all of the ballots I reviewed were for Biden. Many batches went 100% for Biden. 5. I also observed that the watermark on at least 3 ballots were solid gray instead of transparent, leading me to believe the ballot was counterfeit. I challenged this and the Elections Director said it was a legitimate ballot and was due to the use of different printers. 6. Many ballots had markings for Biden only, and no markings on the rest of the ballot. This did not occur on any of the Trump ballots I observed. 7. Ballots were rejected because people chose 2 or more candidates. I found it odd that none of this happened with the military ballots. {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17/20 Page 2 of 4 8. The military ballots did not have one specific precinct code on them. Instead, they had multiple precincts printed on it (a "combo"), I challenged this as when this is done, you do not know what precinct the voter is registered in. 9. Based on my observations above and the fact that signatures on the ballots were not being verified, I believe the military ballots are highly suspicious of fraud. I declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing statements are true and correct. [SIGNATURE AND OATH ON NEXT PAGE] {00584029.} Ex. K to TRO Motion: Fisher Affidavit Case 1:20-cv-04651-SDG Document 6-11 Filed 11/17*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They put up the cardboard not to block observers. They were protestors who clearly were trying to intimidate workers.
> 
> Affadavits are nothing without corroborating evidence. The DOJ has said there is no evidence of any fraud that would overturn the election. Apparently the US Attorneys see these affadavits for what they are. An attempt to steal a election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They put up the cardboard not to block observers. "
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletin!!!
> 
> We have a winner in the category of "Unintentional Humor"!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were not observers. They were protestors. They should have called the police. This is another example of attempting to intimidate poll workers.
Click to expand...



Observers.

Kept from observing to hide the fraud taking place.

You know that, don't you.


----------



## Mac1958

They still think this is going to happen.

This is incredible to watch.


----------



## PoliticalChic

busybee01 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times*
> * Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan during and after Election Day testified during a public Michigan Senate Oversight Committee hearing Tuesday, describing in detail the fraud and impropriety they’d allegedly seen. **"*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times
> 
> 
> Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan testified Tuesday. One said she saw Xerox military ballots be submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bizpacreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> No wonder we no longer hear 'no evidence, no evidence.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No corroborating evidence.
Click to expand...



*"Hey media, affidavits are considered evidence*

As a lawyer who once represented the Maricopa County Elections Department, it has been appalling for me to see the mainstream media (MSM) breathlessly blabbing over and over that there is no "evidence" of election fraud.

They even had the nerve to claim that Sidney Powell, a former high-level Justice Department attorney, who served as lead counsel in more than 500 appeals before the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit, had no evidence of fraud in the presidential election. They pretended she just put her hard-earned reputation on the line to hold a press conference with Rudy Giuliani based on lies. Sadly, the MSM is able to fool a lot of the public, because the public doesn’t understand the law.

Powell and the Trump legal team have compiled hundreds, if not thousands, of affidavits from people swearing to election fraud in the presidential election. Affidavits are evidence."








						Hey media, affidavits are considered evidence
					

As a lawyer who once represented the Maricopa County Elections Department, it has been appalling for me to see the mainstream media (MSM) breathlessly blabbing over and over that there is no "evidence" of election fraud. They even had the nerve to claim that Sidney Powell, a former high-level...




					www.wnd.com
				






Now....what were you saying?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> They still think this is going to happen.
> 
> This is incredible to watch.




I never said that.

Shall we count this as one more lie I've caught you in?


----------



## mamooth

"We got a few crazy, stupid and corrupt people to sign an affidavit, so the presidential election must be overturned!".

Yeah, that's a great precedent to set -- "To hell with the vote count, whoever can parade the most cranks wins!". That would be why it's getting laughed out of every court.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia:
> 
> Suitcases of ballots pulled out during the night when there were no witnesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lie.
> 
> Election supervisors were present.
> The workers left because they were through for the day
> The worker who remained was scanning ballots which by law has to be scanned after they are open
> The so-called suitcase was a empty bin to put the ballots in after they were scanned
> No one was ordered out
> The number of ballots matched the number of voters.
> 
> As usual you are spreading propaganda from your master.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I'm never wrong. Watch this:
> 
> 2. There are two requirements to support the belief that the election was fair and equitable. The first is to have two members of opposing parties sitting next to each other viewing mail-in ballots….registration of the voter, and signature comparison, agree that ballot is filled out correctly. *This was not done*. In fact, the *Democrat strongholds would not allow Republican poll watchers and vote watcher into the room….and even put up cardboard to prevent viewing of vote counting from outside.
> 
> 
> 
> In some cases boxes of ‘votes’ were brought in after closing of the site, with no one around to see except Democrats.*
> 
> 
> 3. Perhaps the most glaring example that indicates illegality is the prevalence of over-voting in swing states, where more votes turn up than registered voters, or more mail-in votes than the number of mail-in or absentee ballots requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Second only to that, *is the discrepancy in swing states between fully filled out ballots, and those with only Biden filled in, and no down-ballot voting indicated.*
> 
> 
> 
> “In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee _and_ state Congressional candidates. In fact, according to _Pew Research_, “overwhelming shares of voters who are supporting Trump and Biden say they are also supporting the same-party candidate for Senate.”
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, this means that that the number of votes for a presidential candidate and that party’s Senate candidates are relatively close. …*the number of votes cast for Joe Biden far exceeds those cast for that state’s Senate candidates in swing states, *while those cast for Trump and GOP Senators remains far closer.
> 
> 
> 
> *In Georgia*, there was an 818 vote difference between Trump and the GOP Senator, *vs. a 95,000 difference between Biden and the Democratic candidate for Senator.”* *Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?*
> 
> 
> 4. For comparison, check out a non-swing state, like Wyoming. Trump: 193,454 GOP Sen: 197,961 Dif:4,507 Biden: 73,445 Dem Sen: 72,720 Dif: 725 No massive flood of mysterious empty Biden votes. It's fraud. The Democrats are committing voter fraud in the Swing states.
> 
> 
> 
> Another control state, which Dems aren't currently trying to steaI. Montana Trump: 340,635 GOP Sen: 330,317 Dif: 10,318 Biden: 243,278 Dem Sen: 270,735 Dif: 27,457 Stable numbers for GOP, and when you factor in 3rd party vote, no mysterious Biden-only ballots like the swings.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Does Biden Have So Many More Votes Than Democrat Senators In Swing States?
> 
> 
> Via ZeroHedge In most elections, the majority of votes are cast “down the ticket” – meaning, a voter supports both party’s presidential nominee and state Congressional candi…
> 
> 
> 
> www.theburningplatform.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 states seem to have a normal election......
> 
> 
> 
> ......but those swing states....almost as if it had been planned......
Click to expand...


Republican poll watchers were allowed to observe. Even the Trump lawyers admit that.

"Republican election officials confirmed they were allowed to monitor the process and denied any irregularities. Independent fact-checkers have likewise found no evidence to corroborate the Trump Team's allegations. 

The campaign quietly dropped the accusation from its lawsuit on Sunday. And Porter Wright, the law firm which filed the legal challenge, withdrew from the case entirely, the campaign's lawyers confirmed in a court filing. 

Even though the allegation was struck from its lawsuit, the Trump campaign denied that it had dropped its argument."

Trump campaign drops claim that GOP poll observers weren't allowed to watch Pennsylvania vote count | Salon.com 

There was no overvoting The results in Detroit amounted to a 450 vote difference in Wayne County. No boxes of votes were snuck in. These were legally cast mail in votes.

Wisconsin and Pennsylvanis had no Senate elections. The Senate race in Michigan followed the Presidential race. The Republican jumped out to a early lead only to fall behind once mail in ballots were counted. In Georgia, Orsoff fell behind Biden's pace because he got 52% of the hispanic vote to Biden's 62%.

All the states had normal elections. Just because you don't like the results does not meaqn they are normal.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat.
> 
> Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.
> 
> The answers are already there.
> 1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.
> 
> 2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.
> 
> 3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.
> 
> 4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.
> 
> 5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> 
> Speak up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dunce. You are the brain dead Nazi who wants to seize power.
> 
> There is no evidence of any massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi......National*SOCIALIST*GermanWorker's Party.
> 
> Socialist......just like you.
Click to expand...


The Nazis were not socialists. They were nationalists. Maybe you need to read history.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mamooth said:


> "We got a few crazy, stupid and corrupt people to sign an affidavit, so the presidential election must be overturned!".
> 
> Yeah, that's a great precedent to set -- "To hell with the vote count, whoever can parade the most cranks wins!". That would be why it's getting laughed out of every court.




Signing an affidavit is swearing under oath.

It's actual evidence.

Good to see you worry.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

busybee01 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat.
> 
> Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.
> 
> The answers are already there.
> 1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.
> 
> 2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.
> 
> 3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.
> 
> 4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.
> 
> 5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> 
> Speak up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dunce. You are the brain dead Nazi who wants to seize power.
> 
> There is no evidence of any massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi......National*SOCIALIST*GermanWorker's Party.
> 
> Socialist......just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not socialists. They were nationalists. Maybe you need to read history.
Click to expand...

The national socialist party weren't socialist. 

This is how dumb Democrats are.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same Giuliani that was shushing one of his crazy witnesses. She sees a lot of pink elephants as well. As was pointed out by a Republican legislator, the number of votes cast matched up with the number of voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're no longer saying "no evidence"?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


Obviously there is some fraud in any election. It is never enough to turn a ele ction unless it is a single digit race. You want to claim every vote against Trump is fraud.


----------



## Toro

PoliticalChic said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times*
> * Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan during and after Election Day testified during a public Michigan Senate Oversight Committee hearing Tuesday, describing in detail the fraud and impropriety they’d allegedly seen. **"*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times
> 
> 
> Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan testified Tuesday. One said she saw Xerox military ballots be submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bizpacreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> No wonder we no longer hear 'no evidence, no evidence.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No corroborating evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hey media, affidavits are considered evidence*
> 
> As a lawyer who once represented the Maricopa County Elections Department, it has been appalling for me to see the mainstream media (MSM) breathlessly blabbing over and over that there is no "evidence" of election fraud.
> 
> They even had the nerve to claim that Sidney Powell, a former high-level Justice Department attorney, who served as lead counsel in more than 500 appeals before the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit, had no evidence of fraud in the presidential election. They pretended she just put her hard-earned reputation on the line to hold a press conference with Rudy Giuliani based on lies. Sadly, the MSM is able to fool a lot of the public, because the public doesn’t understand the law.
> 
> Powell and the Trump legal team have compiled hundreds, if not thousands, of affidavits from people swearing to election fraud in the presidential election. Affidavits are evidence."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey media, affidavits are considered evidence
> 
> 
> As a lawyer who once represented the Maricopa County Elections Department, it has been appalling for me to see the mainstream media (MSM) breathlessly blabbing over and over that there is no "evidence" of election fraud. They even had the nerve to claim that Sidney Powell, a former high-level...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....what were you saying?
Click to expand...


And yet, Trump's legal team has not been able to prove in court one single instance of fraud.

Not one.


----------



## busybee01

TheGreatSatan said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat.
> 
> Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.
> 
> The answers are already there.
> 1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.
> 
> 2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.
> 
> 3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.
> 
> 4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.
> 
> 5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> 
> Speak up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dunce. You are the brain dead Nazi who wants to seize power.
> 
> There is no evidence of any massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi......National*SOCIALIST*GermanWorker's Party.
> 
> Socialist......just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not socialists. They were nationalists. Maybe you need to read history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The national socialist party weren't socialist.
> 
> This is how dumb Democrats are.
Click to expand...


Hitler was a dictator who seized power after he was democratically elected. Sort of like what Trump is trying to do. Another parallel is that as allied forces raced across Europe, Hitler's generals refused to tell him he was losing. Republicans are too afraid to tell Trump he lost.


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still think this is going to happen.
> 
> This is incredible to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that.
> 
> Shall we count this as one more lie I've caught you in?
Click to expand...

You don't know lies from reality.

You're just another Trumpster.

You can think whatever you want.


----------



## PoliticalChic

busybee01 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat.
> 
> Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.
> 
> The answers are already there.
> 1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.
> 
> 2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.
> 
> 3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.
> 
> 4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.
> 
> 5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> 
> Speak up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dunce. You are the brain dead Nazi who wants to seize power.
> 
> There is no evidence of any massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi......National*SOCIALIST*GermanWorker's Party.
> 
> Socialist......just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not socialists. They were nationalists. Maybe you need to read history.
Click to expand...


"The Nazis were not socialists."



This is just too darn easy.
Dealing with government school grads is like debating a dead person.



Watch this:* I'm gonna wipe up the floor with you.*


A year after Lenin's death, 1924, the NYTimes published a small article about a newly established party in Germany, the National Socialist Labor Party, which "...persists in believing that Lenin and Hitler can be compared or contrasted...Dr. Goebell's....assertion that Lenin was the greatest man second only to Hitler....and that the difference between communism and the Hitler faith was very slight...." November 27, 1925.


 Shortly thereafter the Nazis found it more useful to stress differences, and the earlier campaign posters showing similarities disappeared, posters with both the hammer and sickle and the swastika. (18:30)

a. "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism." George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.

b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists." Vladimir Bukovsky.



*"Workers Welfare Programs:*

In the best passage of Government largess, the Nazi regime fostered a purified liberal concept to enhance the living standard of German citizens across all segments of society. In order to stimulate the spirit of integrity, comradeship and happiness, Adolf Hitler fanned numerous programs and instituted strict rules for officials to carry them in eternal way.

a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.

b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.

c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.

d) 5 day week.

e) Free Public Health.

f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.

g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools

h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either."








						Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
					

Click Here for  Adolf Hitler and World War 2.     What is NAtional SoZIalism. Economic, Social and Political policies of Adolf Hitler an...




					lovkap.blogspot.com
				






Right now you’re probably trying to brush something off your face…you didn’t realize it was the floor.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We got a few crazy, stupid and corrupt people to sign an affidavit, so the presidential election must be overturned!".
> 
> Yeah, that's a great precedent to set -- "To hell with the vote count, whoever can parade the most cranks wins!". That would be why it's getting laughed out of every court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signing an affidavit is swearing under oath.
> 
> It's actual evidence.
> 
> Good to see you worry.
Click to expand...


Not by itself. You still need corroborating evidence. US Attorneys are not even taking these things seriously. The DOJ has said they have seen no evidence of fraud that would change the results.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheGreatSatan said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat.
> 
> Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.
> 
> The answers are already there.
> 1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.
> 
> 2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.
> 
> 3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.
> 
> 4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.
> 
> 5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> 
> Speak up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dunce. You are the brain dead Nazi who wants to seize power.
> 
> There is no evidence of any massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi......National*SOCIALIST*GermanWorker's Party.
> 
> Socialist......just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not socialists. They were nationalists. Maybe you need to read history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The national socialist party weren't socialist.
> 
> This is how dumb Democrats are.
Click to expand...




That's government schooling!


----------



## PoliticalChic

busybee01 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same Giuliani that was shushing one of his crazy witnesses. She sees a lot of pink elephants as well. As was pointed out by a Republican legislator, the number of votes cast matched up with the number of voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're no longer saying "no evidence"?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously there is some fraud in any election. It is never enough to turn a ele ction unless it is a single digit race. You want to claim every vote against Trump is fraud.
Click to expand...



"Obviously there is some fraud in any election."



Gettin' warm!


----------



## shoshi

Did the Soviets not call themselves Socialist? Communism was a idea a goal they hoped to reach but never did. Under communism you have state controlled monopoly. Fascism there is not monopolies but the firms such as Volkswagon and BMW are state controlled. It is a marriage of state and business interest.
The nationalist regimes who ruled who ruled Iraq Syria and Egypt under Nasser were influnced by fascism. They used Arabic translations of Nazi slogans.


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times*
> * Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan during and after Election Day testified during a public Michigan Senate Oversight Committee hearing Tuesday, describing in detail the fraud and impropriety they’d allegedly seen. **"*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times
> 
> 
> Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan testified Tuesday. One said she saw Xerox military ballots be submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bizpacreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> No wonder we no longer hear 'no evidence, no evidence.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No corroborating evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hey media, affidavits are considered evidence*
> 
> As a lawyer who once represented the Maricopa County Elections Department, it has been appalling for me to see the mainstream media (MSM) breathlessly blabbing over and over that there is no "evidence" of election fraud.
> 
> They even had the nerve to claim that Sidney Powell, a former high-level Justice Department attorney, who served as lead counsel in more than 500 appeals before the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit, had no evidence of fraud in the presidential election. They pretended she just put her hard-earned reputation on the line to hold a press conference with Rudy Giuliani based on lies. Sadly, the MSM is able to fool a lot of the public, because the public doesn’t understand the law.
> 
> Powell and the Trump legal team have compiled hundreds, if not thousands, of affidavits from people swearing to election fraud in the presidential election. Affidavits are evidence."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey media, affidavits are considered evidence
> 
> 
> As a lawyer who once represented the Maricopa County Elections Department, it has been appalling for me to see the mainstream media (MSM) breathlessly blabbing over and over that there is no "evidence" of election fraud. They even had the nerve to claim that Sidney Powell, a former high-level...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....what were you saying?
Click to expand...


Then she claimed Hugo Chavez was behind a international conspiracy to commit voter fraud. Is he endorsing that? That was evden too much for Trump as she was dropped from the team.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times*
> * Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan during and after Election Day testified during a public Michigan Senate Oversight Committee hearing Tuesday, describing in detail the fraud and impropriety they’d allegedly seen. **"*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistleblower witnessed xeroxed-looking copies of pro-Biden military ballot put into system, batches counted 8-10 times
> 
> 
> Three women who witnessed the counting of ballots in Michigan testified Tuesday. One said she saw Xerox military ballots be submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bizpacreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> No wonder we no longer hear 'no evidence, no evidence.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No corroborating evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hey media, affidavits are considered evidence*
> 
> As a lawyer who once represented the Maricopa County Elections Department, it has been appalling for me to see the mainstream media (MSM) breathlessly blabbing over and over that there is no "evidence" of election fraud.
> 
> They even had the nerve to claim that Sidney Powell, a former high-level Justice Department attorney, who served as lead counsel in more than 500 appeals before the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit, had no evidence of fraud in the presidential election. They pretended she just put her hard-earned reputation on the line to hold a press conference with Rudy Giuliani based on lies. Sadly, the MSM is able to fool a lot of the public, because the public doesn’t understand the law.
> 
> Powell and the Trump legal team have compiled hundreds, if not thousands, of affidavits from people swearing to election fraud in the presidential election. Affidavits are evidence."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey media, affidavits are considered evidence
> 
> 
> As a lawyer who once represented the Maricopa County Elections Department, it has been appalling for me to see the mainstream media (MSM) breathlessly blabbing over and over that there is no "evidence" of election fraud. They even had the nerve to claim that Sidney Powell, a former high-level...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....what were you saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, Trump's legal team has not been able to prove in court one single instance of fraud.
> 
> Not one.
Click to expand...




But you're not saying there wasn't fraud, are you.

Kinda reminds of this one...


“They are telling this of Lord Beaverbrook and a visiting Yankee actress. In a game of hypothetical questions, Beaverbrook asked the lady: ‘Would you live with a stranger if he paid you one million pounds?’ She said she would. ‘And if be paid you five pounds?’ The irate lady fumed: ‘Five pounds. What do you think I am?’ Beaverbrook replied: ‘We’ve already established that. Now we are trying to determine the degree.”


----------



## busybee01

PoliticalChic said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same Giuliani that was shushing one of his crazy witnesses. She sees a lot of pink elephants as well. As was pointed out by a Republican legislator, the number of votes cast matched up with the number of voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're no longer saying "no evidence"?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously there is some fraud in any election. It is never enough to turn a ele ction unless it is a single digit race. You want to claim every vote against Trump is fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Obviously there is some fraud in any election."
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin' warm!
Click to expand...


Doesn't change the results. The DOJ agrees with me. They are not the least bit interested in these affadavits. It shows they don't even take them seriously.


----------



## PoliticalChic

busybee01 said:


> TheGreatSatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat.
> 
> Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.
> 
> The answers are already there.
> 1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.
> 
> 2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.
> 
> 3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.
> 
> 4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.
> 
> 5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> 
> Speak up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dunce. You are the brain dead Nazi who wants to seize power.
> 
> There is no evidence of any massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi......National*SOCIALIST*GermanWorker's Party.
> 
> Socialist......just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not socialists. They were nationalists. Maybe you need to read history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The national socialist party weren't socialist.
> 
> This is how dumb Democrats are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a dictator who seized power after he was democratically elected. Sort of like what Trump is trying to do. Another parallel is that as allied forces raced across Europe, Hitler's generals refused to tell him he was losing. Republicans are too afraid to tell Trump he lost.
Click to expand...



But you don't care to repeat your claim that the Nazis weren't socialists, just like you and your party, huh?


Excellent.


Another one bites the dust.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

PoliticalChic said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatSatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Biden won  the election amd we know you idiots will never accept it. What we are holding our breath for is whether Trump can steal the election. We are seeing how fragile our democracy is and how eas9ily it can be subverted. What if the Georgia Secretary of State had done what Lindsay Graham wanted him to do. Throw out legally cast Biden votes. Or state legislatures in swing states had decided to overrule the will of the voters. Even now we can expect a assault on voting rights in states like Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> Republicans should be concerned about the fact that Biden won fewer counties but still swon the election. It shows the Trump Republican Party is dying away. Those counties that Trump won are dying out as people die or move away. The suburban areas are the areas that are growing and becoming more Democrat.
> 
> Georgia is the perfect example. In Cobb  County, 327,499 people voted with Clinton winning by 2 points. In 2020, 387,305 people voted with Biden winning by 14 points. In Gwinnet, 325,636 people voted and Clinton won by 6. In 2020, 408,240 voted with Biden winning by 18 points.
> 
> The answers are already there.
> 1.  It is a easy question. In many states, mail in votes could not be counted until after the election. We saw that is atates that were able to count mail in ballots early. Biden jumped to early leads in states like Kansas and Misswouri where he was not going to win.
> 
> 2. They were not unusually high. Biden was expected to have a huge lead in mail in votes. No mystery there.
> 
> 3. That is not evidence of anything. You can't accept the fact that people figured it out. When you have a average, some numbers are below average.
> 
> 4. That has been denied as well. Anyone can say anything they want. No one was prevented from observing.
> 
> 5. Redstate is a fake news site with columnists who use questionable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there is no evidence of Democrats corrupting the election?
> 
> 
> Speak up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dunce. You are the brain dead Nazi who wants to seize power.
> 
> There is no evidence of any massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi......National*SOCIALIST*GermanWorker's Party.
> 
> Socialist......just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not socialists. They were nationalists. Maybe you need to read history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The national socialist party weren't socialist.
> 
> This is how dumb Democrats are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a dictator who seized power after he was democratically elected. Sort of like what Trump is trying to do. Another parallel is that as allied forces raced across Europe, Hitler's generals refused to tell him he was losing. Republicans are too afraid to tell Trump he lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't care to repeat your claim that the Nazis weren't socialists, just like you and your party, huh?
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> Another one bites the dust.
Click to expand...

Democrats believe Hitler was a right wing capitalist.


----------



## PoliticalChic

shoshi said:


> Did the Soviets not call themselves Socialist? Communism was a idea a goal they hoped to reach but never did. Under communism you have state controlled monopoly. Fascism there is not monopolies but the firms such as Volkswagon and BMW are state controlled. It is a marriage of state and business interest.
> The nationalist regimes who ruled who ruled Iraq Syria and Egypt under Nasser were influnced by fascism. They used Arabic translations of Nazi slogans.




Did you know that Persia changed its name to Iran to honor the Nazis, ...aryans?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still think this is going to happen.
> 
> This is incredible to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that.
> 
> Shall we count this as one more lie I've caught you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know lies from reality.
> 
> You're just another Trumpster.
> 
> You can think whatever you want.
Click to expand...



So you don't mind being identified as a liar?

Excellent.


----------



## shoshi

PoliticalChic said:


> shoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Soviets not call themselves Socialist? Communism was a idea a goal they hoped to reach but never did. Under communism you have state controlled monopoly. Fascism there is not monopolies but the firms such as Volkswagon and BMW are state controlled. It is a marriage of state and business interest.
> The nationalist regimes who ruled who ruled Iraq Syria and Egypt under Nasser were influnced by fascism. They used Arabic translations of Nazi slogans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Persia changed its name to Iran to honor the Nazis, ...aryans?
Click to expand...


Yes. My grandparents on my fathers side are from Iran. I learned that from them.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

The evidence of fraud has been overwhelming (burst water pipes that don't exist, election observers who
are not allowed to observe, election machines that can be easily hacked and were invented to change votes,
trucker discovers he is hauling around thousands of ballots from NY to Pennsylvania, a crime right there alone, that have been pre-filled out, suitcases of ballots in Georgia hidden under tables until workers are 
sent home with the broken pipe lie, impossible voting spikes for Biden, etc.).
There has been so much fraud of every kind.
Leftists trying to deny even more claims of law breaking by arguing over affidavits themselves is just pathetically weak and impotent.

When America itself was threatened by a stolen presidential election,., cowards have claimed victory that was not earned nor achieved.
May they roast in hell and be deported.


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still think this is going to happen.
> 
> This is incredible to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that.
> 
> Shall we count this as one more lie I've caught you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know lies from reality.
> 
> You're just another Trumpster.
> 
> You can think whatever you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't mind being identified as a liar?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

Whatever you'd like, sweetie.


----------



## shoshi

I mentioned the nationalist regimes who ruled Iraq and Syria. Baathists. Those regimes were more Mafia than government. The American FBI who investigate Mafias have said the same thing. The Assad regime still there but they are broke and dominated by foreign powers now.


----------



## Faun

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The evidence of fraud has been overwhelming (burst water pipes that don't exist, election observers who
> are not allowed to observe, election machines that can be easily hacked and were invented to change votes,
> trucker discovers he is hauling around thousands of ballots from NY to Pennsylvania, a crime right there alone, that have been pre-filled out, suitcases of ballots in Georgia hidden under tables until workers are
> sent home with the broken pipe lie, impossible voting spikes for Biden, etc.).
> There has been so much fraud of every kind.
> Leftists trying to deny even more claims of law breaking by arguing over affidavits themselves is just pathetically weak and impotent.
> 
> When America itself was threatened by a stolen presidential election,., cowards have claimed victory that was not earned nor achieved.
> May they roast in hell and be deported.


Moron. There were no suitcases. They were standard ballot containers...









						Fact-checking claims about Fulton County's election |  These 'suitcases' are actually ballot containers
					

Supporters of the president are calling it #SuitcaseGate on social media. However, they are not suitcases. 11Alive confirmed they're the standard ballot containers.




					www.11alive.com
				




There was no widespread fraud. Trump lost. Either accept reality or spend the remainder of your miserable life stewing over how you b'lieve you were robbed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

The progression that proves the premise:

No evidence of voter fraud!
No evidence of widespread voter fraud!
Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud!
Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud has been proven!
Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud has been proven that would change or alter the election!

It's pretty much their admission that they stole the election from the man who actually won it, and gave it to the bought and paid for servant of Communist China.


But they might have this much in their argument: not widespread......but targeted voter fraud- in the swing states.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

"New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia​According to a new report there were potentially *enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Biden won by last November:*



> *FEDERALIST* – New evidence indicates that more than 10,300* illegal votes were cast in Georgia* in the November 2020 general election — a number that will continue to rise over the next several months, potentially exceeding the 12,670 votes that separated Joe Biden and Donald Trump.





> Under Georgia law, residents must vote in the county in which they reside, unless they changed their residence within 30 days of the election. As Jake Evans, a well-known Atlanta election lawyer, told me, outside of the 30-day grace period, if people vote in a county in which they no longer reside, “Their vote in that county would be* illegal.”*





> Soon after the November general election, Mark Davis, the president of Data Productions Inc. and an expert in voter data analytics and residency issues, *obtained data from the National Change of Address (NCOA) database that identified Georgia residents who had confirmed moves with the U.S. Postal Service. *After excluding moves with effective dates within 30 days of the general election, and by using data available from the Georgia Secretary of State’s Office, Davis identified *nearly 35,000 Georgia voters who indicated they had moved from one Georgia county to another, but then voted in the 2020 general election in the county from which they had moved.*





> Some of those moves could have been temporary, involving students or members of the military, Davis stressed, adding that under Georgia law temporary relocations do not alter citizens’ residency status or render their votes illegal. But, given the margin separating the two presidential candidates, approximately *one-third of the votes at issue could have altered the outcome of the election.* Yet the media, the courts, and the Secretary of State’s Office ignored or downplayed the issue.
> “It was disconcerting to see the media and the courts largely ignore serious issues like these, especially since the data I was seeing showed very legitimate issues,” Davis said. “In fact, I heard members of the Secretary of State’s team admit some votes were cast with residency issues, but then claimed there weren’t enough of them to cast the outcome of the election in doubt,” Davis added. “That was not at all what I was seeing, and as far as I am aware the Secretary of State’s Office has never put an actual number on the ones they did see.”











						New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia
					

According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Bid…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

As El Rushbo always pontificated, tell a lie to the right group of people enough times, and it will eventually become the truth for them.
But y'all keep on chugging up that mountain. Let us know when someone gets arrested.....Y-A-W-N.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> "New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia​According to a new report there were potentially *enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Biden won by last November:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FEDERALIST* – New evidence indicates that more than 10,300* illegal votes were cast in Georgia* in the November 2020 general election — a number that will continue to rise over the next several months, potentially exceeding the 12,670 votes that separated Joe Biden and Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Georgia law, residents must vote in the county in which they reside, unless they changed their residence within 30 days of the election. As Jake Evans, a well-known Atlanta election lawyer, told me, outside of the 30-day grace period, if people vote in a county in which they no longer reside, “Their vote in that county would be* illegal.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon after the November general election, Mark Davis, the president of Data Productions Inc. and an expert in voter data analytics and residency issues, *obtained data from the National Change of Address (NCOA) database that identified Georgia residents who had confirmed moves with the U.S. Postal Service. *After excluding moves with effective dates within 30 days of the general election, and by using data available from the Georgia Secretary of State’s Office, Davis identified *nearly 35,000 Georgia voters who indicated they had moved from one Georgia county to another, but then voted in the 2020 general election in the county from which they had moved.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those moves could have been temporary, involving students or members of the military, Davis stressed, adding that under Georgia law temporary relocations do not alter citizens’ residency status or render their votes illegal. But, given the margin separating the two presidential candidates, approximately *one-third of the votes at issue could have altered the outcome of the election.* Yet the media, the courts, and the Secretary of State’s Office ignored or downplayed the issue.
> “It was disconcerting to see the media and the courts largely ignore serious issues like these, especially since the data I was seeing showed very legitimate issues,” Davis said. “In fact, I heard members of the Secretary of State’s team admit some votes were cast with residency issues, but then claimed there weren’t enough of them to cast the outcome of the election in doubt,” Davis added. “That was not at all what I was seeing, and as far as I am aware the Secretary of State’s Office has never put an actual number on the ones they did see.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia
> 
> 
> According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Bid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
Click to expand...

*Cheers!*


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> As El Rushbo always pontificated, tell a lie to the right group of people enough times, and it will eventually become the truth for them.
> But y'all keep on chugging up that mountain. Let us know when someone gets arrested.....Y-A-W-N.





I sense a palpable fear on your part.


Is it because everyone knows that the election was stolen???


----------



## colfax_m

Yeah, super scared. You guy em now. You had em last time, too, supposedly, but this time you really got em.


----------



## Arresmillao

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com





PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com




*How are you handling your crazy delusions lately? do you still believe the pussygrabber can steal the elections, even fat scumbag bill barr said it was all bullshit, and all of you moronic cult followers fell for it, yes, we Bidenistas are still laughing at idiots like you, aren't you embarrassed for being so stupid?     



*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Arresmillao said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *How are you handling your crazy delusions lately? do you still believe the pussygrabber can steal the elections, even fat scumbag bill barr said it was all bullshit, and all of you moronic cult followers fell for it, yes, we Bidenistas are still laughing at idiots like you, aren't you embarrassed for being so stupid?
> 
> View attachment 510773*
Click to expand...




Did you, you disgusting foul-mouthed traitor, write this?


“I'm proud of President Biden, by all means necessary he was able to beat the pussygrabber like a dog, if it means that china owns america now, Im ok with it as long as pusssygrabber is gone, jaaa ja ja ja ....”





						After The Fat Lady Sings
					

My prediction, since we found out today that Biden had a closed door meeting with his advisors and staff and Trump returned from Florida earlier than expected:  Within the next few days, before the Electoral College vote, Biden will concede the election to Trump. If Biden does not concede, the...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





PopQuiz: Which one doesn’t belong: Kim Philby; Barack Obama; Judas Iscariot; Benedict Arnold, you? 

Just kiddin’- all four belong...all are traitors....they all sold out America.

Now hold your breath until I say stop.


----------



## Arresmillao

PoliticalChic said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *How are you handling your crazy delusions lately? do you still believe the pussygrabber can steal the elections, even fat scumbag bill barr said it was all bullshit, and all of you moronic cult followers fell for it, yes, we Bidenistas are still laughing at idiots like you, aren't you embarrassed for being so stupid?
> 
> View attachment 510773*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you, you disgusting foul-mouthed traitor, write this?
> 
> 
> “I'm proud of President Biden, by all means necessary he was able to beat the pussygrabber like a dog, if it means that china owns america now, Im ok with it as long as pusssygrabber is gone, jaaa ja ja ja ....”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After The Fat Lady Sings
> 
> 
> My prediction, since we found out today that Biden had a closed door meeting with his advisors and staff and Trump returned from Florida earlier than expected:  Within the next few days, before the Electoral College vote, Biden will concede the election to Trump. If Biden does not concede, the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PopQuiz: Which one doesn’t belong: Kim Philby; Barack Obama; Judas Iscariot; Benedict Arnold, you?
> 
> Just kiddin’- all four belong...all are traitors....they all sold out America.
> 
> Now hold your breath until I say stop.
Click to expand...



*Keep crying baby, here are some tears for you, make them last at least till 2032, the last year of Biden-Kamala dynasty, and yes, I reiterate that I prefer a smart authoritarian like Xi Jinping who has made China a model for the world, to a moronic-crazy authoritarian traitor like the pussygrabber who made a shithole country out of the USA....   *


----------



## Faun

JackOfNoTrades said:


> As El Rushbo always pontificated, tell a lie to the right group of people enough times, and it will eventually become the truth for them.
> But y'all keep on chugging up that mountain. Let us know when someone gets arrested.....Y-A-W-N.


PoliticalChic is too stupid to understand even if that's true, it could increase Biden's lead.

But worse for her, that article is ridiculous anyway, which is why she leans on rightwingnut fake news. It falsely claims the state of Georgia mailed out unsolicited ballots to registered voters. But that's not true. In reality, Georgia sent out ZERO unsolicited ballots. They only sent out ballots to registered voters who requested them.


----------



## Arresmillao

Faun said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> As El Rushbo always pontificated, tell a lie to the right group of people enough times, and it will eventually become the truth for them.
> But y'all keep on chugging up that mountain. Let us know when someone gets arrested.....Y-A-W-N.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic is too stupid to understand even if that's true, it could increase Biden's lead.
> 
> But worse for her, that article is ridiculous anyway, which is why she leans on rightwingnut fake news. It falsely claims the state of Georgia mailed out unsolicited ballots to registered voters. But that's not true. In reality, Georgia sent out ZERO unsolicited ballots. They only sent out ballots to registered voters who requested them.
Click to expand...



The problem with people like political chick is that they don't know how ignorant they are...  "*the only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing*"

*Faun, BTW, thanks for providing those bottled tears that pussygrabber's cult followers will so much need for the foreseeable future...    *


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


Still not a shred of evidence. And you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> As El Rushbo always pontificated, tell a lie to the right group of people enough times, and it will eventually become the truth for them.
> But y'all keep on chugging up that mountain. Let us know when someone gets arrested.....Y-A-W-N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a palpable fear on your part.
> 
> 
> Is it because everyone knows that the election was stolen???
Click to expand...


No fear at all, bot. Despite your desperate wishes, the election wasn't stolen. He lost Fair and square.
Your linked article is not evidence. It's a conspiracy theory laden wish list.

Next....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not a shred of evidence. And you are embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...



Still lying.....you must be a Democrat.

Now....which word don't you understand.....'shred' or 'evidence?






* 

*



*https://greatawakening.win/p/12iNZT1aAG/x/c/4E0vozJeJN8*

* 



“Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden

* 



Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*

Extremely suspicious.



Published

7 hours ago

on

Nov 22, 2020

By

*Richard Moorhead*



Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*

Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.

Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.

*Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*



Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.

Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”









						Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
					

Extremely suspicious.




					bigleaguepolitics.com
				








=========================================================
Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?



Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....










This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.

When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.





Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.



*"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm



© press
The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
*Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*

​
Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged

*Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE

 neonnettle.com




 


 


 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avh-kOYfaOs



"New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia

According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Biden won by last November:



FEDERALIST – New evidence indicates that more than 10,300 illegal votes were cast in Georgia in the November 2020 general election — a number that will continue to rise over the next several months, potentially exceeding the 12,670 votes that separated Joe Biden and Donald Trump.




Under Georgia law, residents must vote in the county in which they reside, unless they changed their residence within 30 days of the election. As Jake Evans, a well-known Atlanta election lawyer, told me, outside of the 30-day grace period, if people vote in a county in which they no longer reside, “Their vote in that county would be illegal.”




Soon after the November general election, Mark Davis, the president of Data Productions Inc. and an expert in voter data analytics and residency issues, obtained data from the National Change of Address (NCOA) database that identified Georgia residents who had confirmed moves with the U.S. Postal Service. After excluding moves with effective dates within 30 days of the general election, and by using data available from the Georgia Secretary of State’s Office, Davis identified nearly 35,000 Georgia voters who indicated they had moved from one Georgia county to another, but then voted in the 2020 general election in the county from which they had moved.




Some of those moves could have been temporary, involving students or members of the military, Davis stressed, adding that under Georgia law temporary relocations do not alter citizens’ residency status or render their votes illegal. But, given the margin separating the two presidential candidates, approximately one-third of the votes at issue could have altered the outcome of the election. Yet the media, the courts, and the Secretary of State’s Office ignored or downplayed the issue.
“It was disconcerting to see the media and the courts largely ignore serious issues like these, especially since the data I was seeing showed very legitimate issues,” Davis said. “In fact, I heard members of the Secretary of State’s team admit some votes were cast with residency issues, but then claimed there weren’t enough of them to cast the outcome of the election in doubt,” Davis added. “That was not at all what I was seeing, and as far as I am aware the Secretary of State’s Office has never put an actual number on the ones they did see.”

Click to expand...

​New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia

According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Bid…

therightscoop.com
*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

PoliticalChic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not a shred of evidence. And you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still lying.....you must be a Democrat.
> 
> Now....which word don't you understand.....'shred' or 'evidence?
> 
> 
> View attachment 510801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://greatawakening.win/p/12iNZT1aAG/x/c/4E0vozJeJN8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avh-kOYfaOs*
> 
> 
> 
> *"New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia*
> 
> *According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Biden won by last November:*
> 
> 
> 
> *FEDERALIST – New evidence indicates that more than 10,300 illegal votes were cast in Georgia in the November 2020 general election — a number that will continue to rise over the next several months, potentially exceeding the 12,670 votes that separated Joe Biden and Donald Trump.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Under Georgia law, residents must vote in the county in which they reside, unless they changed their residence within 30 days of the election. As Jake Evans, a well-known Atlanta election lawyer, told me, outside of the 30-day grace period, if people vote in a county in which they no longer reside, “Their vote in that county would be illegal.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soon after the November general election, Mark Davis, the president of Data Productions Inc. and an expert in voter data analytics and residency issues, obtained data from the National Change of Address (NCOA) database that identified Georgia residents who had confirmed moves with the U.S. Postal Service. After excluding moves with effective dates within 30 days of the general election, and by using data available from the Georgia Secretary of State’s Office, Davis identified nearly 35,000 Georgia voters who indicated they had moved from one Georgia county to another, but then voted in the 2020 general election in the county from which they had moved.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some of those moves could have been temporary, involving students or members of the military, Davis stressed, adding that under Georgia law temporary relocations do not alter citizens’ residency status or render their votes illegal. But, given the margin separating the two presidential candidates, approximately one-third of the votes at issue could have altered the outcome of the election. Yet the media, the courts, and the Secretary of State’s Office ignored or downplayed the issue.
> “It was disconcerting to see the media and the courts largely ignore serious issues like these, especially since the data I was seeing showed very legitimate issues,” Davis said. “In fact, I heard members of the Secretary of State’s team admit some votes were cast with residency issues, but then claimed there weren’t enough of them to cast the outcome of the election in doubt,” Davis added. “That was not at all what I was seeing, and as far as I am aware the Secretary of State’s Office has never put an actual number on the ones they did see.”*
> 
> *Click to expand...*
> 
> ​*New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia*
> 
> *According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Bid…*
> 
> *therightscoop.com*
Click to expand...

Sorry freak, nothing there. Laughed out of court...laughinstock of the entire world...can you hear the laughter?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> As El Rushbo always pontificated, tell a lie to the right group of people enough times, and it will eventually become the truth for them.
> But y'all keep on chugging up that mountain. Let us know when someone gets arrested.....Y-A-W-N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a palpable fear on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






JackOfNoTrades said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because everyone knows that the election was stolen???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fear at all, bot. Despite your desperate wishes, the election wasn't stolen. He lost Fair and square.
> Your linked article is not evidence. It's a conspiracy theory laden wish list.
> 
> Next....
Click to expand...



Maybe you're not smart enough to fear the exposure.


See post #363


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> As El Rushbo always pontificated, tell a lie to the right group of people enough times, and it will eventually become the truth for them.
> But y'all keep on chugging up that mountain. Let us know when someone gets arrested.....Y-A-W-N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a palpable fear on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because everyone knows that the election was stolen???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fear at all, bot. Despite your desperate wishes, the election wasn't stolen. He lost Fair and square.
> Your linked article is not evidence. It's a conspiracy theory laden wish list.
> 
> Next....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're not smart enough to fear the exposure.
> 
> 
> See post #363
Click to expand...


Nothing to expose. The Georgia BS has already been debunked. He lost. Deal with it.

Next...


----------



## Crepitus

PoliticalChic fakenews.


----------



## Burgermeister

I am pleasantly surprised that the truth does seem to be emerging. New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020


----------



## BlindBoo

Burgermeister said:


> I am pleasantly surprised that the truth does seem to be emerging. New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020


It's not enough to tip the scales because it's across the board.  Certainly no indication of widespread voter fraud or conspiracy.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

JackOfNoTrades said:


> As El Rushbo always pontificated, tell a lie to the right group of people enough times, and it will eventually become the truth for them.
> But y'all keep on chugging up that mountain. Let us know when someone gets arrested.....Y-A-W-N.


That was Goebbles, dumb fuck.  You need to obtain a fucking mirror.


----------



## Lastamender

BlindBoo said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised that the truth does seem to be emerging. New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020
> 
> 
> 
> It's not enough to tip the scales because it's across the board.  Certainly no indication of widespread voter fraud or conspiracy.
Click to expand...

You need to be hit by a truck? There is, and has been, every indication of widespread fraud.


----------



## BlindBoo

Lastamender said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised that the truth does seem to be emerging. New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020
> 
> 
> 
> It's not enough to tip the scales because it's across the board.  Certainly no indication of widespread voter fraud or conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to be hit by a truck? There is, and has been, every indication of widespread fraud.
Click to expand...

If they were part of a widespread and coordinated effort, they wouldn't admit to having moved, they'd want to remain hidden.  They were from a random sample of Georgians and ballots for both candidates would be included.  I don't think you can call it fraud either.  If they voted in two precincts sure, but that is not the case.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> As El Rushbo always pontificated, tell a lie to the right group of people enough times, and it will eventually become the truth for them.
> But y'all keep on chugging up that mountain. Let us know when someone gets arrested.....Y-A-W-N.
> 
> 
> 
> That was Goebbles, dumb fuck.  You need to obtain a fucking mirror.
Click to expand...

I listened to Limbaugh for years so don't waste my time here. He said it routinely. He always intimated that it was the left wingers who participated as a group However, looking at the last 13 years or so, it's the right wingers who are the lemmings here. You can have any conspiracy theory or cultural wedge issue whispered to you and you'll run back to your alt-right clutches and repeat it as if it were gospel.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BlindBoo said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised that the truth does seem to be emerging. New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020
> 
> 
> 
> It's not enough to tip the scales because it's across the board.  Certainly no indication of widespread voter fraud or conspiracy.
Click to expand...




Right out of the Leftist instruction manual. 
I could write  your lines for yo.


The progression that proves the premise:

No evidence of voter fraud!
No evidence of widespread voter fraud!
Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud!
Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud has been proven!
Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud has been proven that would change or alter the election!

It's pretty much their admission that they stole the election from the man who actually won it, and gave it to the bought and paid for servant of Communist China.


But they might have this much in their argument: not widespread......but targeted voter fraud- in the swing states.


----------



## BlindBoo

PoliticalChic said:


> Right out of the Leftist instruction manual.
> I could write your lines for yo.


Hahahahaha you already do!


----------



## Faun

Arresmillao said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> As El Rushbo always pontificated, tell a lie to the right group of people enough times, and it will eventually become the truth for them.
> But y'all keep on chugging up that mountain. Let us know when someone gets arrested.....Y-A-W-N.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic is too stupid to understand even if that's true, it could increase Biden's lead.
> 
> But worse for her, that article is ridiculous anyway, which is why she leans on rightwingnut fake news. It falsely claims the state of Georgia mailed out unsolicited ballots to registered voters. But that's not true. In reality, Georgia sent out ZERO unsolicited ballots. They only sent out ballots to registered voters who requested them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with people like political chick is that they don't know how ignorant they are...  "*the only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing*"
> 
> *Faun, BTW, thanks for providing those bottled tears that pussygrabber's cult followers will so much need for the foreseeable future...    *
> 
> View attachment 510798View attachment 510797
Click to expand...

Cheers, bro!


----------



## Faun

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not a shred of evidence. And you are embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...

They have no shame to lose.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not a shred of evidence. And you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still lying.....you must be a Democrat.
> 
> Now....which word don't you understand.....'shred' or 'evidence?
> 
> 
> View attachment 510801
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *https://greatawakening.win/p/12iNZT1aAG/x/c/4E0vozJeJN8*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video from Atlanta shows votes being counted from hidden suitcases after poll workers told to leave
> 
> 
> 
> "New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia
> 
> According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Biden won by last November:
> 
> 
> 
> FEDERALIST – New evidence indicates that more than 10,300 illegal votes were cast in Georgia in the November 2020 general election — a number that will continue to rise over the next several months, potentially exceeding the 12,670 votes that separated Joe Biden and Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Georgia law, residents must vote in the county in which they reside, unless they changed their residence within 30 days of the election. As Jake Evans, a well-known Atlanta election lawyer, told me, outside of the 30-day grace period, if people vote in a county in which they no longer reside, “Their vote in that county would be illegal.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon after the November general election, Mark Davis, the president of Data Productions Inc. and an expert in voter data analytics and residency issues, obtained data from the National Change of Address (NCOA) database that identified Georgia residents who had confirmed moves with the U.S. Postal Service. After excluding moves with effective dates within 30 days of the general election, and by using data available from the Georgia Secretary of State’s Office, Davis identified nearly 35,000 Georgia voters who indicated they had moved from one Georgia county to another, but then voted in the 2020 general election in the county from which they had moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those moves could have been temporary, involving students or members of the military, Davis stressed, adding that under Georgia law temporary relocations do not alter citizens’ residency status or render their votes illegal. But, given the margin separating the two presidential candidates, approximately one-third of the votes at issue could have altered the outcome of the election. Yet the media, the courts, and the Secretary of State’s Office ignored or downplayed the issue.
> “It was disconcerting to see the media and the courts largely ignore serious issues like these, especially since the data I was seeing showed very legitimate issues,” Davis said. “In fact, I heard members of the Secretary of State’s team admit some votes were cast with residency issues, but then claimed there weren’t enough of them to cast the outcome of the election in doubt,” Davis added. “That was not at all what I was seeing, and as far as I am aware the Secretary of State’s Office has never put an actual number on the ones they did see.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia
> 
> According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Bid…
> 
> therightscoop.com
> *
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're literally copying & pasting from tin foil conspiracy sites._(except your NY Post article which was debunked when the guy recanted his claims of fraud)




_


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not a shred of evidence. And you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still lying.....you must be a Democrat.
> 
> Now....which word don't you understand.....'shred' or 'evidence?
> 
> 
> View attachment 510801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://greatawakening.win/p/12iNZT1aAG/x/c/4E0vozJeJN8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Video from Atlanta shows votes being counted from hidden suitcases after poll workers told to leave*
> 
> 
> 
> *"New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia*
> 
> *According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Biden won by last November:*
> 
> 
> 
> *FEDERALIST – New evidence indicates that more than 10,300 illegal votes were cast in Georgia in the November 2020 general election — a number that will continue to rise over the next several months, potentially exceeding the 12,670 votes that separated Joe Biden and Donald Trump.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Under Georgia law, residents must vote in the county in which they reside, unless they changed their residence within 30 days of the election. As Jake Evans, a well-known Atlanta election lawyer, told me, outside of the 30-day grace period, if people vote in a county in which they no longer reside, “Their vote in that county would be illegal.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soon after the November general election, Mark Davis, the president of Data Productions Inc. and an expert in voter data analytics and residency issues, obtained data from the National Change of Address (NCOA) database that identified Georgia residents who had confirmed moves with the U.S. Postal Service. After excluding moves with effective dates within 30 days of the general election, and by using data available from the Georgia Secretary of State’s Office, Davis identified nearly 35,000 Georgia voters who indicated they had moved from one Georgia county to another, but then voted in the 2020 general election in the county from which they had moved.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some of those moves could have been temporary, involving students or members of the military, Davis stressed, adding that under Georgia law temporary relocations do not alter citizens’ residency status or render their votes illegal. But, given the margin separating the two presidential candidates, approximately one-third of the votes at issue could have altered the outcome of the election. Yet the media, the courts, and the Secretary of State’s Office ignored or downplayed the issue.
> “It was disconcerting to see the media and the courts largely ignore serious issues like these, especially since the data I was seeing showed very legitimate issues,” Davis said. “In fact, I heard members of the Secretary of State’s team admit some votes were cast with residency issues, but then claimed there weren’t enough of them to cast the outcome of the election in doubt,” Davis added. “That was not at all what I was seeing, and as far as I am aware the Secretary of State’s Office has never put an actual number on the ones they did see.”*
> 
> *Click to expand...*
> 
> ​*New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia*
> 
> *According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Bid…*
> 
> *therightscoop.com*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're literally copying & pasting from tin foil conspiracy sites.
Click to expand...

Isn't that exactly what you do?

Liberal dictionary:
============================================
Conspiracy site - disagrees with the fake news.


----------



## Faun

Burgermeister said:


> I am pleasantly surprised that the truth does seem to be emerging. New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020


Uh, no, there is no such evidence to prove that salacious headline.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not a shred of evidence. And you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still lying.....you must be a Democrat.
> 
> Now....which word don't you understand.....'shred' or 'evidence?
> 
> 
> View attachment 510801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://greatawakening.win/p/12iNZT1aAG/x/c/4E0vozJeJN8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Video from Atlanta shows votes being counted from hidden suitcases after poll workers told to leave*
> 
> 
> 
> *"New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia*
> 
> *According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Biden won by last November:*
> 
> 
> 
> *FEDERALIST – New evidence indicates that more than 10,300 illegal votes were cast in Georgia in the November 2020 general election — a number that will continue to rise over the next several months, potentially exceeding the 12,670 votes that separated Joe Biden and Donald Trump.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Under Georgia law, residents must vote in the county in which they reside, unless they changed their residence within 30 days of the election. As Jake Evans, a well-known Atlanta election lawyer, told me, outside of the 30-day grace period, if people vote in a county in which they no longer reside, “Their vote in that county would be illegal.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soon after the November general election, Mark Davis, the president of Data Productions Inc. and an expert in voter data analytics and residency issues, obtained data from the National Change of Address (NCOA) database that identified Georgia residents who had confirmed moves with the U.S. Postal Service. After excluding moves with effective dates within 30 days of the general election, and by using data available from the Georgia Secretary of State’s Office, Davis identified nearly 35,000 Georgia voters who indicated they had moved from one Georgia county to another, but then voted in the 2020 general election in the county from which they had moved.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some of those moves could have been temporary, involving students or members of the military, Davis stressed, adding that under Georgia law temporary relocations do not alter citizens’ residency status or render their votes illegal. But, given the margin separating the two presidential candidates, approximately one-third of the votes at issue could have altered the outcome of the election. Yet the media, the courts, and the Secretary of State’s Office ignored or downplayed the issue.
> “It was disconcerting to see the media and the courts largely ignore serious issues like these, especially since the data I was seeing showed very legitimate issues,” Davis said. “In fact, I heard members of the Secretary of State’s team admit some votes were cast with residency issues, but then claimed there weren’t enough of them to cast the outcome of the election in doubt,” Davis added. “That was not at all what I was seeing, and as far as I am aware the Secretary of State’s Office has never put an actual number on the ones they did see.”*
> 
> *Click to expand...*
> 
> ​*New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia*
> 
> *According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Bid…*
> 
> *therightscoop.com*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're literally copying & pasting from tin foil conspiracy sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that exactly what you do?
> 
> Liberal dictionary:
> ============================================
> Conspiracy site - disagrees with the fake news.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​


Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.

The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.

Clearly, someone’s terrified."








						Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
					

If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...




					thelibertydaily.com


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com


Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
Click to expand...

So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
Click to expand...



When you can't deny the truth, carp about the source.



Speaking of which, can you, a government school grad, provide the three or four books that have informed your geopolitical views???


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The fraud is being exposed next up, what to do with the fraudulent election?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tipsycatlover said:


> The fraud is being exposed next up, what to do with the fraudulent election?



Today the Democrats control every major cultural institution…media, government, education, economy, family, religion, arts and entertainment,….all the means of dissemination of information.
And, we have a Supreme Court of cowards.
I don't believe we can expect justice.


----------



## bripat9643

PoliticalChic said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the truth, carp about the source.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, can you, a government school grad, provide the three or four books that have informed your geopolitical views???
Click to expand...

The Communist manifesto
Das Kaptial
Mao's little red book.
The population bomb.


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
Click to expand...

I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the truth, carp about the source.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, can you, a government school grad, provide the three or four books that have informed your geopolitical views???
Click to expand...

I’m a reader but not really of books. There are plenty of objective sources you could dabble in. You just post shit that affirms what you already believe. You don’t challenge yourself with any sort of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bripat9643 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the truth, carp about the source.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, can you, a government school grad, provide the three or four books that have informed your geopolitical views???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Communist manifesto
> Das Kaptial
> Mao's little red book.
> The population bomb.
Click to expand...



"Bazooka Comics" is clearly his limit.....and he gets those for the gum.


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
Click to expand...

You believe anything that isn't leftwing is "rightwing garbage."  Therefore, you are immune to any facts or logic that contradict your prejudices.

Vox?  WAPO?  You must be joking.  business Insider is a leftwing propaganda organ.


----------



## bodecea

How's that "trump is really President" thing working out for you trump fluffers?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny the truth, carp about the source.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, can you, a government school grad, provide the three or four books that have informed your geopolitical views???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m a reader but not really of books. There are plenty of objective sources you could dabble in. You just post shit that affirms what you already believe. You don’t challenge yourself with any sort of cognitive dissonance.
Click to expand...




It was a joke, 000IQ.....everyone who has seen your posts knows  your education is harder to find than Michael Moore's neck.


But....magnanimous to a fault, I'd happily provide a reading curriculum for your.....

...say the word.


----------



## Faun

Billy000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Billy000

Faun said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess I already know the answer lol


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe anything that isn't leftwing is "rightwing garbage."  Therefore, you are immune to any facts or logic that contradict your prejudices.
> 
> Vox?  WAPO?  You must be joking.  business Insider is a leftwing propaganda organ.
Click to expand...

Exactly my point. You think any source that doesn’t coddle your pre conceived notions are far left. The sources I mentioned have a history of criticizing democrats like Biden, Hillary, or Obama. The shit you read just does Trump dick sucking.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Billy000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
Click to expand...

MSNBC, Huff Post, etc., are just amplifications of the left wing Pravda we already get through W Post, NYT, AP, Google, etc.
If you fail to vet those sources you are a Pravda dupe.


----------



## Burgermeister

Faun said:


> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised that the truth does seem to be emerging. New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, there is no such evidence to prove that salacious headline.
Click to expand...

You don’t know what salacious means, do you?


----------



## Billy000

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC, Huff Post, etc., are just amplifications of the left wing Pravda we already get through W Post, NYT, AP, Google, etc.
> If you fail to vet those sources you are a Pravda dupe.
Click to expand...

Lol the AP. That’s a left wing source to you huh? That is so ridiculous.

Okay tell me this. What’s an example of an unbiased news source?


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC, Huff Post, etc., are just amplifications of the left wing Pravda we already get through W Post, NYT, AP, Google, etc.
> If you fail to vet those sources you are a Pravda dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol the AP. That’s a left wing source to you huh? That is so ridiculous.
> 
> Okay tell me this. What’s an example of an unbiased news source?
Click to expand...

There are none, turd.


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC, Huff Post, etc., are just amplifications of the left wing Pravda we already get through W Post, NYT, AP, Google, etc.
> If you fail to vet those sources you are a Pravda dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol the AP. That’s a left wing source to you huh? That is so ridiculous.
> 
> Okay tell me this. What’s an example of an unbiased news source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are none, turd.
Click to expand...

As I said before, many sources of news have a history of criticizing both democrats and republicans. You know there are. You’re just pretending otherwise.


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC, Huff Post, etc., are just amplifications of the left wing Pravda we already get through W Post, NYT, AP, Google, etc.
> If you fail to vet those sources you are a Pravda dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol the AP. That’s a left wing source to you huh? That is so ridiculous.
> 
> Okay tell me this. What’s an example of an unbiased news source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are none, turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before, many sources of news have a history of criticizing both democrats and republicans. You know there are. You’re just pretending otherwise.
Click to expand...

Name one that you don't consider to be "right wing."


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC, Huff Post, etc., are just amplifications of the left wing Pravda we already get through W Post, NYT, AP, Google, etc.
> If you fail to vet those sources you are a Pravda dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol the AP. That’s a left wing source to you huh? That is so ridiculous.
> 
> Okay tell me this. What’s an example of an unbiased news source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are none, turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before, many sources of news have a history of criticizing both democrats and republicans. You know there are. You’re just pretending otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one that you don't consider to be "right wing."
Click to expand...

The Associated Press is pretty objective I would say.


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC, Huff Post, etc., are just amplifications of the left wing Pravda we already get through W Post, NYT, AP, Google, etc.
> If you fail to vet those sources you are a Pravda dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol the AP. That’s a left wing source to you huh? That is so ridiculous.
> 
> Okay tell me this. What’s an example of an unbiased news source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are none, turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before, many sources of news have a history of criticizing both democrats and republicans. You know there are. You’re just pretending otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one that you don't consider to be "right wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Associated Press is pretty objective I would say.
Click to expand...

ROFL!   You mean the company that doctored photos of Palestinians who supposedly died from Israeli bombs?  The ones who had an office in the same building as Hamas?

progs are so gullible.


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC, Huff Post, etc., are just amplifications of the left wing Pravda we already get through W Post, NYT, AP, Google, etc.
> If you fail to vet those sources you are a Pravda dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol the AP. That’s a left wing source to you huh? That is so ridiculous.
> 
> Okay tell me this. What’s an example of an unbiased news source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are none, turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before, many sources of news have a history of criticizing both democrats and republicans. You know there are. You’re just pretending otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one that you don't consider to be "right wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Associated Press is pretty objective I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!   You mean the company that doctored photos of Palestinians who supposedly died from Israeli bombs?  The ones who had an office in the same building as Hamas?
> 
> progs are so gullible.
Click to expand...

Well that sounds like some serious bullshit you just pulled out of your ass.


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC, Huff Post, etc., are just amplifications of the left wing Pravda we already get through W Post, NYT, AP, Google, etc.
> If you fail to vet those sources you are a Pravda dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol the AP. That’s a left wing source to you huh? That is so ridiculous.
> 
> Okay tell me this. What’s an example of an unbiased news source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are none, turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before, many sources of news have a history of criticizing both democrats and republicans. You know there are. You’re just pretending otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one that you don't consider to be "right wing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Associated Press is pretty objective I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!   You mean the company that doctored photos of Palestinians who supposedly died from Israeli bombs?  The ones who had an office in the same building as Hamas?
> 
> progs are so gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that sounds like some serious bullshit you just pulled out of your ass.
Click to expand...

No, I've submitted dozens of posts on both subjects.


----------



## Faun

Burgermeister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgermeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised that the truth does seem to be emerging. New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, there is no such evidence to prove that salacious headline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what salacious means, do you?
Click to expand...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Billy000 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit​View attachment 511126
> Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario.
> 
> The state senate is on course to do an Arizona-style forensic audit of the election. State Senator Doug Mastriano announced this week that it was almost certainly going to happen. Today, the Secretary of State issued orders for county election boards to not cooperate.
> 
> Clearly, someone’s terrified."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrified Joe Biden Heading to Pennsylvania to Try to Stop Election Audit ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> 
> If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Is Pennsylvania the key to exposing the stolen 2020 presidential election? Judging by the unhinged responses and massive gaslighting coming from Democrats and mainstream media, this seems like an extremely likely scenario. The state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertydaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you incapable of posting sources that aren’t rightwing garbage blogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any source that doesn't support your biases is "garbage?"  You have pretty much admitted that you are immune to facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t expect you to read or watch MSNBC or The Huffington Post. It’s a simple matter to not indulge in rightwing garbage blogs with no credibility. There are plenty of objective sources you could try instead like Vox, WaPo, or Business Insider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC, Huff Post, etc., are just amplifications of the left wing Pravda we already get through W Post, NYT, AP, Google, etc.
> If you fail to vet those sources you are a Pravda dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol the AP. That’s a left wing source to you huh? That is so ridiculous.
> 
> Okay tell me this. What’s an example of an unbiased news source?
Click to expand...

There are none, thanks to new Pravda and democrats.


----------



## Dadoalex

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


And the beat goes on
The beat goes on
Trumpist whines bout losing once again
La de da de de go and whine some more


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dadoalex said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
Click to expand...



No, you dunce.


America lost to the stolen election.

Adults vote for policies, not persons.

This is what you voted for:





1. Reversed Trump move of disengaging with the* World Health Org,* based on their covering up China’s culpability in spreading the Wuhan Red Death, the numerous mistaken orders about the virus, the fact that their leadership is by a Communist who is paid by Red China





2. Rejoin Paris climate agreement- even as the United State is far more efficient in reducing
Greenhouse gases than the nations who are major pollutants, and the accord is nothing more
than a re-distribution of our wealth plan.
*"ClimateDepot Fndr: Paris Accord Is About Wealth Redistribution, Not Climate"*

*ClimateDepot Fndr: Paris Accord Is About Wealth Redistribution, Not Climate*
The Paris Climate accord's premise is wealth distribution and it would not even have much of an impact on Earth's climate, ClimateDepot.com founder Marc Morano said.During an interview with Newsmax TV's Steve Malzberg, Morano discussed the climate change agreement that...
www.newsmax.com

3. Revoke permit for Keystone XL pipeline, pause energy leasing in ANWR, obviating Trump’s success in making America energy independent, effectively rewarding our enemies, Russian and Iran.






And....

4.Biden EO: Launch an initiative to advance racial equity, *end "1776 Commission"* The 1776 Commission was an advisory committee established in September 2020 by then–U.S. President Donald Trump to support what he called "patriotic education". Wikipedia








5.*Preserve/fortify DACA, which helps "Dreamers"* Part of the plan to get millions of illegal alien votes for the Democrat Party


*“Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*

… a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.

Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration




6. Reverse travel ban targeting primarily Muslim countries
What a swell idea!!!
It must be aimed at keeping Americans safe!


When President George W. Bush left office, the U.S. had faced 28 Islamist plots after 9/11, only one of which was successful. *During the Obama regime there have been 93 Islamist plots since 9/11, and 14 successful attacks.*
Wanna see where Muslim Americans stand?




*For reference, during the 2020 stolen election, “…less anticipated was the level of support Trump received from Muslim voters, a third of whom **backed him**, according to the AP VoteCast survey.” **A third of Muslim voters backed Trump. Why? | Spectator U*



*And these:

7*.*Biden EO: Stop construction of border wall *that was designed to support American sovereignty.





The Declaration of Independence refers to sovereignty in its first sentence: “…necessary for one people to dissolve the political bonds which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station…” thus assuming that nations, like individuals, have rights. Having an inviolate border, and determining who may cross it, is the reason for said wall.







*8*.*Combat discrimination on the basis of sexual orientation, gender identity…*……make sure fake girls completely destroy women’s sports.



"Whether to allow biological men into women's sports may be the silliest debate of our time. Fairness falls so completely to one side; outcomes are obvious and predetermined.
Allyson Felix, a contender for the title of fastest female sprinter in the world, who holds more Olympic medals than even Usain Bolt. Her lifetime best for the 400-meter is 49.26 seconds. Based on 2018 data, nearly 300 high school boys in the U.S. alone could beat it. "

The transgender threat to women's sports | Opinion





The only other option comes with too steep a price. To force young women to compete with male-bodied athletes will bring about the collapse of women's sports.

Newsweek.comnewsweek.com





*9*.*Revoke certain executive orders concerning federal regulation*



This is the target, Trump’s removing of regulatory ‘red tape.’* "Trump kills 16 regulations for every new one, crushing 2-for-1 goal"*
*Trump kills 16 regulations for every new one, crushing 2-for-1 goal*

Most regulations are, in terms of what they are alleged to do, are actually there to be bribed away by the industries that they inhibit.
The pols write them, the corporations pay lobbyists to bribe the pols to insert loopholes....
....hence poor men come to Washington to do good, and leave as millionaires, having made good.
Trump is a threat to the sort of bribery that make Biden rich.



It is the major reason Trump’s economy was so successful but restricted the opportunity for politicians to demand bribes for writing ‘helpful’ regulations. So Biden, the textbook example for bribery, must eliminate the Trump policy.





*And these:





10*. Another Biden Executive Order: *Repeal ban on transgender people serving openly in U.S. military*



This makes America responsible for life-long treatment of these individuals….and all they have to do is sign up for the armed forces.
Do you know you don’t have to be an American citizen to sign up?







*11.* *Reopen Obamacare marketplaces*, lower recent barriers to joining Medicaid



Wanna defend this failure?



*"The Federal Government's $146 Billion Obamacare Boo-Boo"*
*The Federal Government's $146 Billion Obamacare Boo-Boo -- The Motley Fool*



"...the exchanges are on the brink of collapse. Major insurers are quitting, premiums are skyrocketing, enrollment is below expectations, and the administration is taking increasingly desperate measures to paper over the problems. By this time next year, the exchanges could be out of business."
Read more at: More Duct Tape Won’t Save Obamacare’s Collapsing Exchanges



"Health-care exchange sign-ups fall far short of forecasts"
Enrollment in the insurance exchanges for President Obama’s signature health-care law is at less than half the initial forecast, pushing several major insurance companies to stop offering health plans in certain markets because of significant financial losses."
Health-care exchange sign-ups fall far short of forecasts





*12.* *Lift certain restrictions on abortion funding*



“Biden will be fulfilling a campaign promise in the memorandum, rescinding the so-called Mexico City Policy, a ban on US government funding for foreign nonprofits that perform or promote abortions.” Biden to sign memorandum reversing Trump abortion access restrictions | NewsChannel 3-12



“…Biden’s payback to abortion providers for campaign donations. “It is also a slap in the face to the majority of Americans who do not want their tax dollars sent to abortion businesses, and especially not to abortion promoters overseas,” she added.” Biden to Lift Some Curbs on Abortion Funding, Reopen ACA Enrollment


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


At 9am election night with Trump comfortably ahead, I poured  another Bloody Mary. 6 states or so left.

By 11pm I felt like I was transported to an episode of the Twilight Zone. Everything seemed wrong. Things weren't adding up. By midnight a foul stench like a libturds pussy began .

I knew this was a set up. Total set up.

The same feeling I had when the FBI inspired riots were happening


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

PoliticalChic said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce.
> 
> 
> America lost to the stolen election.
> 
> Adults vote for policies, not persons.
> 
> This is what you voted for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Reversed Trump move of disengaging with the* World Health Org,* based on their covering up China’s culpability in spreading the Wuhan Red Death, the numerous mistaken orders about the virus, the fact that their leadership is by a Communist who is paid by Red China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Rejoin Paris climate agreement- even as the United State is far more efficient in reducing
> Greenhouse gases than the nations who are major pollutants, and the accord is nothing more
> than a re-distribution of our wealth plan.
> *"ClimateDepot Fndr: Paris Accord Is About Wealth Redistribution, Not Climate"*
> 
> *ClimateDepot Fndr: Paris Accord Is About Wealth Redistribution, Not Climate*
> The Paris Climate accord's premise is wealth distribution and it would not even have much of an impact on Earth's climate, ClimateDepot.com founder Marc Morano said.During an interview with Newsmax TV's Steve Malzberg, Morano discussed the climate change agreement that...
> www.newsmax.com
> 
> 3. Revoke permit for Keystone XL pipeline, pause energy leasing in ANWR, obviating Trump’s success in making America energy independent, effectively rewarding our enemies, Russian and Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....
> 
> 4.Biden EO: Launch an initiative to advance racial equity, *end "1776 Commission"* The 1776 Commission was an advisory committee established in September 2020 by then–U.S. President Donald Trump to support what he called "patriotic education". Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.*Preserve/fortify DACA, which helps "Dreamers"* Part of the plan to get millions of illegal alien votes for the Democrat Party
> 
> 
> *“Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> … a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.
> 
> Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Reverse travel ban targeting primarily Muslim countries
> What a swell idea!!!
> It must be aimed at keeping Americans safe!
> 
> 
> When President George W. Bush left office, the U.S. had faced 28 Islamist plots after 9/11, only one of which was successful. *During the Obama regime there have been 93 Islamist plots since 9/11, and 14 successful attacks.*
> Wanna see where Muslim Americans stand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For reference, during the 2020 stolen election, “…less anticipated was the level of support Trump received from Muslim voters, a third of whom **backed him**, according to the AP VoteCast survey.” **A third of Muslim voters backed Trump. Why? | Spectator U*
> 
> 
> 
> *And these:
> 
> 7*.*Biden EO: Stop construction of border wall *that was designed to support American sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Declaration of Independence refers to sovereignty in its first sentence: “…necessary for one people to dissolve the political bonds which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station…” thus assuming that nations, like individuals, have rights. Having an inviolate border, and determining who may cross it, is the reason for said wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8*.*Combat discrimination on the basis of sexual orientation, gender identity…*……make sure fake girls completely destroy women’s sports.
> 
> 
> 
> "Whether to allow biological men into women's sports may be the silliest debate of our time. Fairness falls so completely to one side; outcomes are obvious and predetermined.
> Allyson Felix, a contender for the title of fastest female sprinter in the world, who holds more Olympic medals than even Usain Bolt. Her lifetime best for the 400-meter is 49.26 seconds. Based on 2018 data, nearly 300 high school boys in the U.S. alone could beat it. "
> 
> The transgender threat to women's sports | Opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other option comes with too steep a price. To force young women to compete with male-bodied athletes will bring about the collapse of women's sports.
> 
> Newsweek.comnewsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9*.*Revoke certain executive orders concerning federal regulation*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the target, Trump’s removing of regulatory ‘red tape.’* "Trump kills 16 regulations for every new one, crushing 2-for-1 goal"*
> *Trump kills 16 regulations for every new one, crushing 2-for-1 goal*
> 
> Most regulations are, in terms of what they are alleged to do, are actually there to be bribed away by the industries that they inhibit.
> The pols write them, the corporations pay lobbyists to bribe the pols to insert loopholes....
> ....hence poor men come to Washington to do good, and leave as millionaires, having made good.
> Trump is a threat to the sort of bribery that make Biden rich.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the major reason Trump’s economy was so successful but restricted the opportunity for politicians to demand bribes for writing ‘helpful’ regulations. So Biden, the textbook example for bribery, must eliminate the Trump policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10*. Another Biden Executive Order: *Repeal ban on transgender people serving openly in U.S. military*
> 
> 
> 
> This makes America responsible for life-long treatment of these individuals….and all they have to do is sign up for the armed forces.
> Do you know you don’t have to be an American citizen to sign up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11.* *Reopen Obamacare marketplaces*, lower recent barriers to joining Medicaid
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna defend this failure?
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Federal Government's $146 Billion Obamacare Boo-Boo"*
> *The Federal Government's $146 Billion Obamacare Boo-Boo -- The Motley Fool*
> 
> 
> 
> "...the exchanges are on the brink of collapse. Major insurers are quitting, premiums are skyrocketing, enrollment is below expectations, and the administration is taking increasingly desperate measures to paper over the problems. By this time next year, the exchanges could be out of business."
> Read more at: More Duct Tape Won’t Save Obamacare’s Collapsing Exchanges
> 
> 
> 
> "Health-care exchange sign-ups fall far short of forecasts"
> Enrollment in the insurance exchanges for President Obama’s signature health-care law is at less than half the initial forecast, pushing several major insurance companies to stop offering health plans in certain markets because of significant financial losses."
> Health-care exchange sign-ups fall far short of forecasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.* *Lift certain restrictions on abortion funding*
> 
> 
> 
> “Biden will be fulfilling a campaign promise in the memorandum, rescinding the so-called Mexico City Policy, a ban on US government funding for foreign nonprofits that perform or promote abortions.” Biden to sign memorandum reversing Trump abortion access restrictions | NewsChannel 3-12
> 
> 
> 
> “…Biden’s payback to abortion providers for campaign donations. “It is also a slap in the face to the majority of Americans who do not want their tax dollars sent to abortion businesses, and especially not to abortion promoters overseas,” she added.” Biden to Lift Some Curbs on Abortion Funding, Reopen ACA Enrollment
Click to expand...

LOL.Great thread.  I see the circle jerking crew is all over this....lolol


----------



## PoliticalChic

Hang on sloopy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 9am election night with Trump comfortably ahead, I poured  another Bloody Mary. 6 states or so left.
> 
> By 11pm I felt like I was transported to an episode of the Twilight Zone. Everything seemed wrong. Things weren't adding up. By midnight a foul stench like a libturds pussy began .
> 
> I knew this was a set up. Total set up.
> 
> The same feeling I had when the FBI inspired riots were happening
Click to expand...



We appear to have reached our '_sell-by_' date. More than once I have written that we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

PoliticalChic said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 9am election night with Trump comfortably ahead, I poured  another Bloody Mary. 6 states or so left.
> 
> By 11pm I felt like I was transported to an episode of the Twilight Zone. Everything seemed wrong. Things weren't adding up. By midnight a foul stench like a libturds pussy began .
> 
> I knew this was a set up. Total set up.
> 
> The same feeling I had when the FBI inspired riots were happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We appear to have reached our '_sell-by_' date. More than once I have written that we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.
Click to expand...

I believe Providence elected Biden to expose what these absolute monsters are. How many Biden voters must be horrified with an alien invasion, and not from space either

Once all this AOC inspired nonsense is removed, we'll be greater than ever.

Think of it like a festering boil about to pop. So swollen and painful. Then it bursts and all the puss has to drain before healing. We're now in the about to burst phase now.

Liberals and boils are genetically linked


----------



## PoliticalChic

Hang on sloopy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 9am election night with Trump comfortably ahead, I poured  another Bloody Mary. 6 states or so left.
> 
> By 11pm I felt like I was transported to an episode of the Twilight Zone. Everything seemed wrong. Things weren't adding up. By midnight a foul stench like a libturds pussy began .
> 
> I knew this was a set up. Total set up.
> 
> The same feeling I had when the FBI inspired riots were happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We appear to have reached our '_sell-by_' date. More than once I have written that we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Providence elected Biden to expose what these absolute monsters are. How many Biden voters must be horrified with an alien invasion, and not from space either
> 
> Once all this AOC inspired nonsense is removed, we'll be greater than ever.
> 
> Think of it like a festering boil about to pop. So swollen and painful. Then it bursts and all the puss has to drain before healing. We're now in the about to burst phase now.
> 
> Liberals and boils are genetically linked
Click to expand...



"I believe Providence elected Biden to expose what these absolute monsters are. "

I believe I can hear the _Pontius_ Pilate tap water running.

The Left has worked assiduously to destroy Western Civilization.


----------



## Dadoalex

PoliticalChic said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
Click to expand...

Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.

Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
Trump lost.
Trump lost BIGLY
Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!

There, I hope that clarified things for you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dadoalex said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
Click to expand...



What policies of Trump's did you vote against?

What policies of Biden's did you vote for?



Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.


Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

"ARIZONA AUDIT: Discrepancies Found – Ballot Totals Do Not Match –"​








						ARIZONA AUDIT: Discrepancies Found - Ballot Totals Do Not Match - More Results Expected WITHIN 48 HOURS
					

New findings are expected from the Arizona audit in the next 48 hours per One America News Network. The Gateway Pundit reported that Senate President Karen Fann said the ballot totals do not match. BREAKING: AZ Senate Leader Announces The NUMBERS DON’T MATCH in Arizona Forensic Audit OANN...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				






More non-existent evidence?????


----------



## SavannahMann

Another vote was stolen conspiracy thread. 

Wow. Shocking. We haven’t had one of these in at least an hour.


----------



## initforme

So you are against an illegal serving in the military, and against trans gender from serving because they get benefits after serving?   Perhaps trans can serve faithfully?  Our military is stronger than all others in the world combined.  Today's young generations have such a devotion to work and nation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SavannahMann said:


> Another vote was stolen conspiracy thread.
> 
> Wow. Shocking. We haven’t had one of these in at least an hour.





Why so worried?


----------



## initforme

Let's have audits and let the courts look at the results. And audit EVERY state, not just select ones chosen by either side.  No announcing results until 6 months after the election.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 9am election night with Trump comfortably ahead, I poured  another Bloody Mary. 6 states or so left.
> 
> By 11pm I felt like I was transported to an episode of the Twilight Zone. Everything seemed wrong. Things weren't adding up. By midnight a foul stench like a libturds pussy began .
> 
> I knew this was a set up. Total set up.
> 
> The same feeling I had when the FBI inspired riots were happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We appear to have reached our '_sell-by_' date. More than once I have written that we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Providence elected Biden to expose what these absolute monsters are. How many Biden voters must be horrified with an alien invasion, and not from space either
> 
> Once all this AOC inspired nonsense is removed, we'll be greater than ever.
> 
> Think of it like a festering boil about to pop. So swollen and painful. Then it bursts and all the puss has to drain before healing. We're now in the about to burst phase now.
> 
> Liberals and boils are genetically linked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I believe Providence elected Biden to expose what these absolute monsters are. "
> 
> I believe I can hear the _Pontius_ Pilate tap water running.
> 
> The Left has worked assiduously to destroy Western Civilization.
Click to expand...




_The ‘funny’ *emoticon* appears to mean ‘That hurt…I wish I had a way to dispute it.”_


----------



## Flash

initforme said:


> So you are against an illegal serving in the military, and against trans gender from serving because they get benefits after serving?   Perhaps trans can serve faithfully?  Our military is stronger than all others in the world combined.  Today's young generations have such a devotion to work and nation.




Our military is fast deteriorating because they are not training for war.  They are training for filthy wokeness shit.

They are also purging the military of Patriots that have always been the backbone and replacing them with stupid yes men, queers, unqualified minorities and women.  

Our military may have the best hardware but it is becoming ineffective and is the joke of the world.  For instance, the Navy is spending more time training on CRT than they are on qualifying watch officers nowadays. Stupid minorities and women are being promoting for affirmative action reasons rather than qualifications.

The Democrats screw up everything they touch.  Now they are working hard to screw up the once great US military.

Anybody that voted for this Joe Dufus piece of shit and then ignored the fact he stole the election is a an idiot.


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> Let's have audits and let the courts look at the results. And audit EVERY state, not just select ones chosen by either side.  No announcing results until 6 months after the election.




Tell that to those brave jurists.


“Rand Paul rejects claim courts ruled no election fraud occurred: They found 'excuse' to sit it out

Sen. Rand Paul rejected the idea that courts have "decided the facts" on the integrity of November's presidential election.

“The courts have not decided the facts,” Paul said Wednesday during a hearing on the integrity of the 2020 election. “The courts never looked at the facts. The courts don’t like elections, and they stayed out of it by finding an excuse.”

Paul pointed out while speaking with former special counsel Ken Starr that 60 court cases involving voter fraud claims in the election were thrown out for procedural reasons, which Starr agreed with, saying that the “vast majority” were thrown out for procedural reasons rather than merit.”








						Rand Paul rejects claim courts ruled no election fraud occurred: They found 'excuse' to sit it out
					

Sen. Rand Paul rejected the idea that courts have "decided the facts" on the integrity of November's presidential election.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote was stolen conspiracy thread.
> 
> Wow. Shocking. We haven’t had one of these in at least an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so worried?
Click to expand...



Eschew the emoticons and step up to the plate, coward.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 9am election night with Trump comfortably ahead, I poured  another Bloody Mary. 6 states or so left.
> 
> By 11pm I felt like I was transported to an episode of the Twilight Zone. Everything seemed wrong. Things weren't adding up. By midnight a foul stench like a libturds pussy began .
> 
> I knew this was a set up. Total set up.
> 
> The same feeling I had when the FBI inspired riots were happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We appear to have reached our '_sell-by_' date. More than once I have written that we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Providence elected Biden to expose what these absolute monsters are. How many Biden voters must be horrified with an alien invasion, and not from space either
> 
> Once all this AOC inspired nonsense is removed, we'll be greater than ever.
> 
> Think of it like a festering boil about to pop. So swollen and painful. Then it bursts and all the puss has to drain before healing. We're now in the about to burst phase now.
> 
> Liberals and boils are genetically linked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I believe Providence elected Biden to expose what these absolute monsters are. "
> 
> I believe I can hear the _Pontius_ Pilate tap water running.
> 
> The Left has worked assiduously to destroy Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The ‘funny’ *emoticon* appears to mean ‘That hurt…I wish I had a way to dispute it.”_
Click to expand...

Lol...Aldo?????.......WTF is an Aldo? Is it like a dildo?

Yes the funny emotion is a sign it stung.

All these imbeciles that red neg  and smiley never post an answer on why???

Cuz they kaint..................LOLOL

I'm happy with it. Keeps the Reaction Score fluffed up...lol


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote was stolen conspiracy thread.
> 
> Wow. Shocking. We haven’t had one of these in at least an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so worried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eschew the emoticons and step up to the plate, coward.
Click to expand...

All coming in now. They even had The Veg transported on life support to PA


----------



## SavannahMann

PoliticalChic said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote was stolen conspiracy thread.
> 
> Wow. Shocking. We haven’t had one of these in at least an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so worried?
Click to expand...


Well. I voted Republican in 2016. I didn’t vote for either steaming pile of shit disguised as a candidate in 2020. I’d like to see the Republicans competitive in 2022 and 2024. Unfortunately that isn’t going to happen with embracing of full on crazy. It becomes a self fulfilling fantasy. 

You claim the Democrats stole the election. You sound crazy. You have no proof after months of investigation. All the claims have been debunked. And still you maintain it happened. 

So people avoid voting for crazy. And you scream it is proof that they are stealing the election. 









						2020 Popular Vote Tracker | Cook Political Report
					

The Cook Political Report with Amy Walter is an independent, non-partisan newsletter that analyzes state, federal and presidential elections, and American political trends.




					cookpolitical.com
				




Click on the vs. 2016 button. You’ll see this map. 






That shows Democrats increased their voter percentage in 44 out of 50 states. Including Republican strongholds like Texas. Now Texas has investigated their own state to the insane level. They have found one case of fraud. One. Single. Case. Of. Fraud. 

Nothing to explain the increase of voters versus 2016. 

Now. If you were going to run a conspiracy. Would you do so in the stronghold of your enemy? Where the odds favor being found out and sent to prison? 

Your insane conspiracy theories do not explain how it could happen in 44 states. 

It is destroying your chances for electoral victory in future elections. 

See. Here is the thing. If you are going to expose the magician. You have to explain how he did the trick. 

We don’t put people on trial and say they must have killed their wife. If you didn’t kill her produce her alive and well. Aha. We knew you did it. 

And so far none of the CT has explained it in one state much less 44. 

I want the Republicans competitive. For that to happen you need to join the 70+% of Georgia Republicans who reject the CT.


----------



## SavannahMann

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote was stolen conspiracy thread.
> 
> Wow. Shocking. We haven’t had one of these in at least an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so worried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eschew the emoticons and step up to the plate, coward.
Click to expand...


I use emoticons in very rare circumstances. 

See your doctor about your hysteria.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SavannahMann said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote was stolen conspiracy thread.
> 
> Wow. Shocking. We haven’t had one of these in at least an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so worried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I voted Republican in 2016. I didn’t vote for either steaming pile of shit disguised as a candidate in 2020. I’d like to see the Republicans competitive in 2022 and 2024. Unfortunately that isn’t going to happen with embracing of full on crazy. It becomes a self fulfilling fantasy.
> 
> You claim the Democrats stole the election. You sound crazy. You have no proof after months of investigation. All the claims have been debunked. And still you maintain it happened.
> 
> So people avoid voting for crazy. And you scream it is proof that they are stealing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Popular Vote Tracker | Cook Political Report
> 
> 
> The Cook Political Report with Amy Walter is an independent, non-partisan newsletter that analyzes state, federal and presidential elections, and American political trends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookpolitical.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the vs. 2016 button. You’ll see this map.
> 
> View attachment 512632
> 
> That shows Democrats increased their voter percentage in 44 out of 50 states. Including Republican strongholds like Texas. Now Texas has investigated their own state to the insane level. They have found one case of fraud. One. Single. Case. Of. Fraud.
> 
> Nothing to explain the increase of voters versus 2016.
> 
> Now. If you were going to run a conspiracy. Would you do so in the stronghold of your enemy? Where the odds favor being found out and sent to prison?
> 
> Your insane conspiracy theories do not explain how it could happen in 44 states.
> 
> It is destroying your chances for electoral victory in future elections.
> 
> See. Here is the thing. If you are going to expose the magician. You have to explain how he did the trick.
> 
> We don’t put people on trial and say they must have killed their wife. If you didn’t kill her produce her alive and well. Aha. We knew you did it.
> 
> And so far none of the CT has explained it in one state much less 44.
> 
> I want the Republicans competitive. For that to happen you need to join the 70+% of Georgia Republicans who reject the CT.
Click to expand...



"I want the Republicans competitive.

I vote for policies, not persons.

The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism,

socialism,

infanticide,

opposition to free speech,

substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry,

support for rioters, arsonists, murderers, and anarchists,

accepting payment from Communist China for future considerations,

and anti-Semitism… the knuckle-dragging, atavistic pagan party.



How can you say the Republicans aren't 'competitive'????


----------



## SavannahMann

PoliticalChic said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote was stolen conspiracy thread.
> 
> Wow. Shocking. We haven’t had one of these in at least an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so worried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I voted Republican in 2016. I didn’t vote for either steaming pile of shit disguised as a candidate in 2020. I’d like to see the Republicans competitive in 2022 and 2024. Unfortunately that isn’t going to happen with embracing of full on crazy. It becomes a self fulfilling fantasy.
> 
> You claim the Democrats stole the election. You sound crazy. You have no proof after months of investigation. All the claims have been debunked. And still you maintain it happened.
> 
> So people avoid voting for crazy. And you scream it is proof that they are stealing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Popular Vote Tracker | Cook Political Report
> 
> 
> The Cook Political Report with Amy Walter is an independent, non-partisan newsletter that analyzes state, federal and presidential elections, and American political trends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookpolitical.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the vs. 2016 button. You’ll see this map.
> 
> View attachment 512632
> 
> That shows Democrats increased their voter percentage in 44 out of 50 states. Including Republican strongholds like Texas. Now Texas has investigated their own state to the insane level. They have found one case of fraud. One. Single. Case. Of. Fraud.
> 
> Nothing to explain the increase of voters versus 2016.
> 
> Now. If you were going to run a conspiracy. Would you do so in the stronghold of your enemy? Where the odds favor being found out and sent to prison?
> 
> Your insane conspiracy theories do not explain how it could happen in 44 states.
> 
> It is destroying your chances for electoral victory in future elections.
> 
> See. Here is the thing. If you are going to expose the magician. You have to explain how he did the trick.
> 
> We don’t put people on trial and say they must have killed their wife. If you didn’t kill her produce her alive and well. Aha. We knew you did it.
> 
> And so far none of the CT has explained it in one state much less 44.
> 
> I want the Republicans competitive. For that to happen you need to join the 70+% of Georgia Republicans who reject the CT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I want the Republicans competitive.
> 
> I vote for policies, not persons.
> 
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism,
> 
> socialism,
> 
> infanticide,
> 
> opposition to free speech,
> 
> substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry,
> 
> support for rioters, arsonists, murderers, and anarchists,
> 
> accepting payment from Communist China for future considerations,
> 
> and anti-Semitism… the knuckle-dragging, atavistic pagan party.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say the Republicans aren't 'competitive'????
Click to expand...


So instead of campaigning on issues you screech and shout about a fictional stolen election. How is that competitive? 

Reagan got people to vote for him. Clinton got people to vote for him. But in 2000 we saw the beginnings of the end of America. We stopped putting candidates up to vote for. We now only offered up a slightly less shitty alternative to give you someone to vote for. But all we scream is vote against. 

Are Republicans voting or pushing for Research projects to stop China? Nope. We have to secure our elections against non existent fraud. 

Are Republicans offering up offers of support to defend Taiwan? Nope. We have to secure our elections against non existent fraud. 

Education? Nope. Public health? Nah. COVID is fake and Trump was awesome in getting us a vaccine that is going to kill anyone who takes it. 

Justice reform? The only reform we need is securing the elections against nonexistent fraud. 

The Democrats tried this path in 2002. They lost. They tried it in 2004. And lost. 

All you and the rest of the nuts are doing is insuring Democrats win in 2022 and probably 2024. 

Want to win? Put the hysterical crap on a shelf and start to focus on issues. And run candidates who are rational and sane.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SavannahMann said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote was stolen conspiracy thread.
> 
> Wow. Shocking. We haven’t had one of these in at least an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so worried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I voted Republican in 2016. I didn’t vote for either steaming pile of shit disguised as a candidate in 2020. I’d like to see the Republicans competitive in 2022 and 2024. Unfortunately that isn’t going to happen with embracing of full on crazy. It becomes a self fulfilling fantasy.
> 
> You claim the Democrats stole the election. You sound crazy. You have no proof after months of investigation. All the claims have been debunked. And still you maintain it happened.
> 
> So people avoid voting for crazy. And you scream it is proof that they are stealing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Popular Vote Tracker | Cook Political Report
> 
> 
> The Cook Political Report with Amy Walter is an independent, non-partisan newsletter that analyzes state, federal and presidential elections, and American political trends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookpolitical.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the vs. 2016 button. You’ll see this map.
> 
> View attachment 512632
> 
> That shows Democrats increased their voter percentage in 44 out of 50 states. Including Republican strongholds like Texas. Now Texas has investigated their own state to the insane level. They have found one case of fraud. One. Single. Case. Of. Fraud.
> 
> Nothing to explain the increase of voters versus 2016.
> 
> Now. If you were going to run a conspiracy. Would you do so in the stronghold of your enemy? Where the odds favor being found out and sent to prison?
> 
> Your insane conspiracy theories do not explain how it could happen in 44 states.
> 
> It is destroying your chances for electoral victory in future elections.
> 
> See. Here is the thing. If you are going to expose the magician. You have to explain how he did the trick.
> 
> We don’t put people on trial and say they must have killed their wife. If you didn’t kill her produce her alive and well. Aha. We knew you did it.
> 
> And so far none of the CT has explained it in one state much less 44.
> 
> I want the Republicans competitive. For that to happen you need to join the 70+% of Georgia Republicans who reject the CT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I want the Republicans competitive.
> 
> I vote for policies, not persons.
> 
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism,
> 
> socialism,
> 
> infanticide,
> 
> opposition to free speech,
> 
> substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry,
> 
> support for rioters, arsonists, murderers, and anarchists,
> 
> accepting payment from Communist China for future considerations,
> 
> and anti-Semitism… the knuckle-dragging, atavistic pagan party.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say the Republicans aren't 'competitive'????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So instead of campaigning on issues you screech and shout about a fictional stolen election. How is that competitive?
> 
> Reagan got people to vote for him. Clinton got people to vote for him. But in 2000 we saw the beginnings of the end of America. We stopped putting candidates up to vote for. We now only offered up a slightly less shitty alternative to give you someone to vote for. But all we scream is vote against.
> 
> Are Republicans voting or pushing for Research projects to stop China? Nope. We have to secure our elections against non existent fraud.
> 
> Are Republicans offering up offers of support to defend Taiwan? Nope. We have to secure our elections against non existent fraud.
> 
> Education? Nope. Public health? Nah. COVID is fake and Trump was awesome in getting us a vaccine that is going to kill anyone who takes it.
> 
> Justice reform? The only reform we need is securing the elections against nonexistent fraud.
> 
> The Democrats tried this path in 2002. They lost. They tried it in 2004. And lost.
> 
> All you and the rest of the nuts are doing is insuring Democrats win in 2022 and probably 2024.
> 
> Want to win? Put the hysterical crap on a shelf and start to focus on issues. And run candidates who are rational and sane.
Click to expand...



"...you screech and shout about a fictional stolen election."

I neither screech nor shout.

I post facts, and document them.


Take the blinders off.

Here's why any ballot not received by close of business on election day should be tossed.
There is no basis for that extension in state law. The state supreme court made that up, and *it is not allowed by the Constitution of the United States.*

A state court authorized it, and *it does not have the authority under the US Constitution.*

Not only has it been decided in the US Supreme Court that only the state legislature, and not any court, may alter or set the dates, but this played an important role in the 2000 Gore v Bush case.



*“U.S. Supreme Court

McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)



McPherson v. Blacker



Argued Oct. 11, 1892* *Decided Oct. 17, 1892



“The validity of a state law* providing for the appointment of electors of President and Vice President having been drawn in question before the highest tribunal of a state as repugnant to the laws and Constitution of the United States, and that court having decided in favor of its validity, this Court has jurisdiction to review the judgment under Rev.Stat. § 709. Under the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.



Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”








						McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)
					

McPherson v. Blacker




					supreme.justia.com
				






*“McPherson v Blacker*

Under the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, the legislatures of the several States have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed. Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be* provided by the legislature.* If the terms of the clause left the question of power in doubt, contemporaneous and continuous subsequent practical construction has determined the question as above stated. The second clause of Article II of the Constitution was not amended by the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments, and they do not limit the power of appointment to the particular manner pursued at the time of the adoption of these amendments, or secure to every male inhabitant of a State, being a citizen of the United States, the right from the time of his majority to vote for presidential electors. A state law fixing a date for the meeting of electors, differing from that prescribed by the act of Congress, is not thereby wholly invalidated; but the date may be rejected and the law stand. “
McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 | Casetext Search + Citator




I owned you sans any screeching nor shouting.


----------



## initforme

Promote and protect and strengthen social security and medicare.  Why not do that?  The Dems don't want to.  But there is a faction of the grand old for the wealthy Party who want those to go away.


----------



## initforme

Surefire win to strengthen those 2 programs


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> Promote and protect and strengthen social security and medicare.  Why not do that?  The Dems don't want to.  But there is a faction of the grand old for the wealthy Party who want those to go away.





"Promote and protect and strengthen social security and medicare. Why not do that?"


Because the Constitution gives the federal government no such authority.

The 'wealthy party' is she Democrat one.

“The New Leviathan,” David Horowitz and Jacob Laksin


In the conventional wisdom, it is Republicans and the political right, with their corporate sponsors and big-money donors who make up the “party of the rich,” while progressives speak for the poor and powerless.
And conservatives are agents of an economic “ruling class” organized to defend its social privileges.
And Democrats are the party of “working Americans and their families.”
“_They_'_re for the powerful_, _we_'_re for the people_!” Al Gore, http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_nf=1&gs_mss=Al%20Gore%3A%20They&pq=obtunded%20definition&cp=38&gs_id=6g&xhr=t&q=Al%20Gore%3A%20They're%20for%20the%20powerful%3B%20we're%20for%20the%20people&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=Al+Gore:+They're+for+the+powerful%3B+we're+for+the+people&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=708bd950daecd80b&biw=1152&bih=773

This is standard progressive folklore. Provably false.
As of 2009, the financial assets of the 115 major tax-exempt foundations of the Left add up to $104.56 billlion. Not only is this total not less than the financial assets of the 75 foundations of the Right, it was more than ten times greater! [p. 8]
Bradley, Olin, Scaife, the “Big Three” conservative foundations, not one has assets exceeding $1 billion. (Olin has been defunct since 2005).

Scaife Foundation has assets totaling $244 million.

Bradley Foundation, $623 million.


Fourteen progressive foundations do, including Gates, Ford, Robert Wood Johnson, Hewlett, Kellogg, Packard, MacArthur, Mellon, Rockefeller, Casey, Carnegie, Simons, Heinz, and the Open Society Institute.
Ford alone has 16 times what Bradley has.

Soros has claimed that he has donated over $7 billion to his Open Society organizations.

The leading Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, $33 billion.


With over $100 billion in tax-exempt assets at their disposal, left-wing foundations have been able to invest massively greater amounts in their beneficiary groups. Ford gave more in one year than Scaife in 40!
“By compiling a computerized record of nearly all his contributions over the last four decades, The Washington Post found that Scaife and his family's charitable entities have given at least $340 million to conservative causes and institutions…  The Ford Foundation gave away $491 million in 1998 alone.” http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/politics/special/clinton/stories/scaifemain050299.htm

Top Ten Donors, 2016 Campaign:

Fahr LLC, Renaissance Technologies, Paloma Partners, Newsweb Corp., NextGen Climate, Priorities USA, Soros …..to the Democrats: $311 million

Los Vegas Sands, Adelson Clinic, Elliott Management, Renaissance Technologies….to Republicans: $110 million

Organization Profiles



Soros money supported and catalyzed theMcCain-Feingold Act, which banned ‘soft money,’ stripping the two major parties of their financial base. This allowed Soros to create a “Shadow Party,” designed to funnel massive amounts of capital into organizations that would assume the role that the political parties traditionally played.
A 527 group is a private, tax-exempt political organization set up under Section 527 of the U.S. tax code. Such groups have been around for years but never took center stage until 2004, when they became major players. That's because McCain-Feingold shut the door on unlimited contributions (so-called "soft money") to political parties, so that many of the big-dollar donations began flowing to 527 groups instead. McCain-Feingold at Rest


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> Surefire win to strengthen those 2 programs




Cut out the beer and cigarettes and pay for your own insurance.


----------



## initforme

So you are against social security and medicare?  Imagine america without them.  Total chaos.   Most people who have worked their whole life wouldn't be able to suevive


----------



## initforme

_Ok th n you tell the health insurance companies to cut their rates way over half.  And cover everything necessary no questions asked.  Also increase wages for workers so not only the wealthy can afford to be alive_


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> So you are against social security and medicare?  Imagine america without them.  Total chaos.   Most people who have worked their whole life wouldn't be able to suevive




I favor the Constitution.

You don't.

That's why you wrote this:

now I have not a patriotic bone in my body






						Now....On To The Future!
					

“It's tough to make predictions, especially about the future.” Yogi Berra  Yet one can make a calculated conclusion by judging the past.    1. First....the context. "Near the end of the third and final presidential debate, moderator Chris Wallace asked Donald Trump for clarification on one...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








. Of course I will admit I don't have a _*patriotic*_ bone in my body eventhough i was born in america

The pledge


----------



## PoliticalChic

initforme said:


> _Ok th n you tell the health insurance companies to cut their rates way over half.  And cover everything necessary no questions asked.  Also increase wages for workers so not only the wealthy can afford to be alive_




Pay for your own.

Get off your knees and stop begging for others to shoulder your responsibilities.


----------



## Care4all

Flash said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against an illegal serving in the military, and against trans gender from serving because they get benefits after serving?   Perhaps trans can serve faithfully?  Our military is stronger than all others in the world combined.  Today's young generations have such a devotion to work and nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our military is fast deteriorating because they are not training for war.  They are training for filthy wokeness shit.
> 
> They are also purging the military of Patriots that have always been the backbone and replacing them with stupid yes men, queers, unqualified minorities and women.
> 
> Our military may have the best hardware but it is becoming ineffective and is the joke of the world.  For instance, the Navy is spending more time training on CRT than they are on qualifying watch officers nowadays. Stupid minorities and women are being promoting for affirmative action reasons rather than qualifications.
> 
> The Democrats screw up everything they touch.  Now they are working hard to screw up the once great US military.
> 
> Anybody that voted for this Joe Dufus piece of shit and then ignored the fact he stole the election is a an idiot.
Click to expand...

what a load of number two!!!!


----------



## initforme

Uhhh...I paid in now I'm collecting.  That's the way it works.


----------



## Flash

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against an illegal serving in the military, and against trans gender from serving because they get benefits after serving?   Perhaps trans can serve faithfully?  Our military is stronger than all others in the world combined.  Today's young generations have such a devotion to work and nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our military is fast deteriorating because they are not training for war.  They are training for filthy wokeness shit.
> 
> They are also purging the military of Patriots that have always been the backbone and replacing them with stupid yes men, queers, unqualified minorities and women.
> 
> Our military may have the best hardware but it is becoming ineffective and is the joke of the world.  For instance, the Navy is spending more time training on CRT than they are on qualifying watch officers nowadays. Stupid minorities and women are being promoting for affirmative action reasons rather than qualifications.
> 
> The Democrats screw up everything they touch.  Now they are working hard to screw up the once great US military.
> 
> Anybody that voted for this Joe Dufus piece of shit and then ignored the fact he stole the election is a an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a load of number two!!!!
Click to expand...

No it is not!


*'Every officer is up to speed on diversity training. Not so much ship handling': Scathing official report finds US Navy is not fit for war because of risk averse, politically correct, control-freak top brass*

Navy 'is in disarray and focusing more on diversity  than warfighting'

*A scathing new report commissioned by members of Congress has claimed that the Navy's surface warfare forces have systemic training and leadership issues, including a focus on diversity that overshadows basic readiness skills.*
The report prepared by Marine Lt. Gen. Robert Schmidle and Rear Adm. Mark Montgomery, both retired, came in response to recent Naval disasters, including the burning of the USS Bonhomme Richard in San Diego, two collisions involving Navy ships in the Pacific and the surrender of two small craft to Iran.  The authors conducted hour-long interviews with 77 current and retired Navy officers, offering them anonymity to identify issues they wouldn't feel comfortable raising in the chain of command.

The report found that a staggering 94 percent of the subjects believed the recent Naval disasters were 'part of a broader problem in Navy culture or leadership.' 

*'I guarantee you every unit in the Navy is up to speed on their diversity training. I'm sorry that I can't say the same of their ship handling training,' said one recently retired senior enlisted leader.*

The report focused on issued within the Navy's surface warfare forces, as opposed to submarine and aviation, and suggested that issues in the surface fleet could be unique due to better funding and training for submarine and aviation units.

*One of the key issues raised by the officers interviewed for the report was a concern that Navy leaders spend more time focusing on diversity training than on developing warfighting capacity and key operational skills.
'Sometimes I think we care more about whether we have enough diversity officers than if we'll survive a fight with the Chinese navy,' lamented one lieutenant currently on active duty. *

'It's criminal. They think my only value is as a black woman. But you cut our ship open with a missile and we'll all bleed the same color,' she added. 

One recent destroyer captain said: *'where someone puts their time shows what their priorities are. And we've got so many messages about X, Y, Z appreciation month, or sexual assault prevention, or you name it. We don't even have close to that same level of emphasis on actual warfighting.' *

'While programs to encourage diversity, human sex trafficking prevention, suicide prevention, sexual assault prevention, and others are appropriate, they come with a cost,' the report's authors wrote.

'The non-combat curricula consume Navy resources, clog inboxes, create administrative quagmires, and monopolize precious training time. By weighing down sailors with non-combat related training and administrative burdens, both Congress and Navy leaders risk sending them into battle less prepared and less focused than their opponents,' the report added.


----------



## Care4all

Flash said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against an illegal serving in the military, and against trans gender from serving because they get benefits after serving?   Perhaps trans can serve faithfully?  Our military is stronger than all others in the world combined.  Today's young generations have such a devotion to work and nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our military is fast deteriorating because they are not training for war.  They are training for filthy wokeness shit.
> 
> They are also purging the military of Patriots that have always been the backbone and replacing them with stupid yes men, queers, unqualified minorities and women.
> 
> Our military may have the best hardware but it is becoming ineffective and is the joke of the world.  For instance, the Navy is spending more time training on CRT than they are on qualifying watch officers nowadays. Stupid minorities and women are being promoting for affirmative action reasons rather than qualifications.
> 
> The Democrats screw up everything they touch.  Now they are working hard to screw up the once great US military.
> 
> Anybody that voted for this Joe Dufus piece of shit and then ignored the fact he stole the election is a an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a load of number two!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not!
> 
> 
> *'Every officer is up to speed on diversity training. Not so much ship handling': Scathing official report finds US Navy is not fit for war because of risk averse, politically correct, control-freak top brass*
> 
> Navy 'is in disarray and focusing more on diversity  than warfighting'
> 
> *A scathing new report commissioned by members of Congress has claimed that the Navy's surface warfare forces have systemic training and leadership issues, including a focus on diversity that overshadows basic readiness skills.*
> The report prepared by Marine Lt. Gen. Robert Schmidle and Rear Adm. Mark Montgomery, both retired, came in response to recent Naval disasters, including the burning of the USS Bonhomme Richard in San Diego, two collisions involving Navy ships in the Pacific and the surrender of two small craft to Iran.  The authors conducted hour-long interviews with 77 current and retired Navy officers, offering them anonymity to identify issues they wouldn't feel comfortable raising in the chain of command.
> 
> The report found that a staggering 94 percent of the subjects believed the recent Naval disasters were 'part of a broader problem in Navy culture or leadership.'
> 
> *'I guarantee you every unit in the Navy is up to speed on their diversity training. I'm sorry that I can't say the same of their ship handling training,' said one recently retired senior enlisted leader.*
> 
> The report focused on issued within the Navy's surface warfare forces, as opposed to submarine and aviation, and suggested that issues in the surface fleet could be unique due to better funding and training for submarine and aviation units.
> 
> *One of the key issues raised by the officers interviewed for the report was a concern that Navy leaders spend more time focusing on diversity training than on developing warfighting capacity and key operational skills.
> 'Sometimes I think we care more about whether we have enough diversity officers than if we'll survive a fight with the Chinese navy,' lamented one lieutenant currently on active duty. *
> 
> 'It's criminal. They think my only value is as a black woman. But you cut our ship open with a missile and we'll all bleed the same color,' she added.
> 
> One recent destroyer captain said: *'where someone puts their time shows what their priorities are. And we've got so many messages about X, Y, Z appreciation month, or sexual assault prevention, or you name it. We don't even have close to that same level of emphasis on actual warfighting.' *
> 
> 'While programs to encourage diversity, human sex trafficking prevention, suicide prevention, sexual assault prevention, and others are appropriate, they come with a cost,' the report's authors wrote.
> 
> 'The non-combat curricula consume Navy resources, clog inboxes, create administrative quagmires, and monopolize precious training time. By weighing down sailors with non-combat related training and administrative burdens, both Congress and Navy leaders risk sending them into battle less prepared and less focused than their opponents,' the report added.
Click to expand...

they actually got to the real reason later in the article....


----------



## Oddball

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


The real fun will happen with the recancass....How many thousands of votes are going to be linked to empty lots, vacant buildings, commercial and gubmint addresses, and private mail drop boxes claimed to be "suites"?


----------



## Flash

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against an illegal serving in the military, and against trans gender from serving because they get benefits after serving?   Perhaps trans can serve faithfully?  Our military is stronger than all others in the world combined.  Today's young generations have such a devotion to work and nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our military is fast deteriorating because they are not training for war.  They are training for filthy wokeness shit.
> 
> They are also purging the military of Patriots that have always been the backbone and replacing them with stupid yes men, queers, unqualified minorities and women.
> 
> Our military may have the best hardware but it is becoming ineffective and is the joke of the world.  For instance, the Navy is spending more time training on CRT than they are on qualifying watch officers nowadays. Stupid minorities and women are being promoting for affirmative action reasons rather than qualifications.
> 
> The Democrats screw up everything they touch.  Now they are working hard to screw up the once great US military.
> 
> Anybody that voted for this Joe Dufus piece of shit and then ignored the fact he stole the election is a an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a load of number two!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not!
> 
> 
> *'Every officer is up to speed on diversity training. Not so much ship handling': Scathing official report finds US Navy is not fit for war because of risk averse, politically correct, control-freak top brass*
> 
> Navy 'is in disarray and focusing more on diversity  than warfighting'
> 
> *A scathing new report commissioned by members of Congress has claimed that the Navy's surface warfare forces have systemic training and leadership issues, including a focus on diversity that overshadows basic readiness skills.*
> The report prepared by Marine Lt. Gen. Robert Schmidle and Rear Adm. Mark Montgomery, both retired, came in response to recent Naval disasters, including the burning of the USS Bonhomme Richard in San Diego, two collisions involving Navy ships in the Pacific and the surrender of two small craft to Iran.  The authors conducted hour-long interviews with 77 current and retired Navy officers, offering them anonymity to identify issues they wouldn't feel comfortable raising in the chain of command.
> 
> The report found that a staggering 94 percent of the subjects believed the recent Naval disasters were 'part of a broader problem in Navy culture or leadership.'
> 
> *'I guarantee you every unit in the Navy is up to speed on their diversity training. I'm sorry that I can't say the same of their ship handling training,' said one recently retired senior enlisted leader.*
> 
> The report focused on issued within the Navy's surface warfare forces, as opposed to submarine and aviation, and suggested that issues in the surface fleet could be unique due to better funding and training for submarine and aviation units.
> 
> *One of the key issues raised by the officers interviewed for the report was a concern that Navy leaders spend more time focusing on diversity training than on developing warfighting capacity and key operational skills.
> 'Sometimes I think we care more about whether we have enough diversity officers than if we'll survive a fight with the Chinese navy,' lamented one lieutenant currently on active duty. *
> 
> 'It's criminal. They think my only value is as a black woman. But you cut our ship open with a missile and we'll all bleed the same color,' she added.
> 
> One recent destroyer captain said: *'where someone puts their time shows what their priorities are. And we've got so many messages about X, Y, Z appreciation month, or sexual assault prevention, or you name it. We don't even have close to that same level of emphasis on actual warfighting.' *
> 
> 'While programs to encourage diversity, human sex trafficking prevention, suicide prevention, sexual assault prevention, and others are appropriate, they come with a cost,' the report's authors wrote.
> 
> 'The non-combat curricula consume Navy resources, clog inboxes, create administrative quagmires, and monopolize precious training time. By weighing down sailors with non-combat related training and administrative burdens, both Congress and Navy leaders risk sending them into battle less prepared and less focused than their opponents,' the report added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they actually got to the real reason later in the article....
Click to expand...



Yea, stupid woke bullshit that doesn't have a damn thing to do with preparing and training for war, which is what the military should be doing.

The purpose of the military is to kill the enemy not be a stupid social justice organization.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote was stolen conspiracy thread.
> 
> Wow. Shocking. We haven’t had one of these in at least an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so worried?
Click to expand...

Why are you so desperate?


----------



## PoliticalChic

​Wow.....Liberal paper reports:​
"Some ballots initially double-counted in Fulton before recount​Digital ballot images made public under Georgia’s new voting law show nearly 200 ballots — including one for West — that election officials initially scanned two times last fall before a recount. There’s no indication any vote for president was counted more than once in official results.


The discovery of identical ballots provides* evidence to back up allegations of problems in the presidential election,* but on a relatively small scale that had no bearing on the final certified count. A group of voters seeking to prove the election was fraudulent say double-counting is just the beginning of what they hope to find."








						Some ballots initially double-counted in Fulton before recount
					

Nearly 200 absentee ballots were scanned twice during Fulton County's initial count of the 2020 presidential election, according to digital ballot images. A recount in early December resulted in Republican Donald Trump regaining 121 absentee votes in Fulton, but Democrat Joe Biden won Georgia by...




					www.ajc.com
				





The progression that proves the premise:

No evidence of voter fraud!
No evidence of widespread voter fraud!
Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud!
Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud has been proven!
Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud has been proven that would change or alter the election!

It's pretty much their admission that they stole the election from the man who actually won it, and gave it to the bought and paid for servant of Communist China.


But they might have this much in their argument: not widespread......but targeted voter fraud- in the swing states.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> ​Wow.....Liberal paper reports:​
> "Some ballots initially double-counted in Fulton before recount​Digital ballot images made public under Georgia’s new voting law show nearly 200 ballots — including one for West — that election officials initially scanned two times last fall before a recount. There’s no indication any vote for president was counted more than once in official results.
> 
> 
> The discovery of identical ballots provides* evidence to back up allegations of problems in the presidential election,* but on a relatively small scale that had no bearing on the final certified count. A group of voters seeking to prove the election was fraudulent say double-counting is just the beginning of what they hope to find."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some ballots initially double-counted in Fulton before recount
> 
> 
> Nearly 200 absentee ballots were scanned twice during Fulton County's initial count of the 2020 presidential election, according to digital ballot images. A recount in early December resulted in Republican Donald Trump regaining 121 absentee votes in Fulton, but Democrat Joe Biden won Georgia by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ajc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The progression that proves the premise:
> 
> No evidence of voter fraud!
> No evidence of widespread voter fraud!
> Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud!
> Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud has been proven!
> Not enough evidence of widespread voter fraud has been proven that would change or alter the election!
> 
> It's pretty much their admission that they stole the election from the man who actually won it, and gave it to the bought and paid for servant of Communist China.
> 
> 
> But they might have this much in their argument: not widespread......but targeted voter fraud- in the swing states.


A couple of hundred ballots is not widespread fraud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try harder.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"BREAKING: VoterGA Releases Explosive New Report: Fulton County Georgia Recount Included 60% Error Reporting Rate — THOUSANDS of Fraudulent Biden Votes​*VoterGA also found THOUSANDS of fraudulent Biden ballots.*













						BREAKING: VoterGA Releases Explosive New Report: Fulton County Georgia Recount Included 60% Error Reporting Rate -- THOUSANDS of Fraudulent Biden Votes
					

On Monday night Garland Favorito, the founder of the election integrity group VoterGA, announced he will hold a press conference on Tuesday morning. VoterGA will review highlights of its amended ballot inspection complaint and provide proof that election fraud occurred in the November 2020...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## woodwork201

SavannahMann said:


> Well. I voted Republican in 2016. I didn’t vote for either steaming pile of shit disguised as a candidate in 2020. I’d like to see the Republicans competitive in 2022 and 2024. Unfortunately that isn’t going to happen with embracing of full on crazy. It becomes a self fulfilling fantasy.




You voted for Biden.  There were two choices in the 2020 election: Biden and Trump.  

If you didn't vote for Trump you voted for Biden.  

If you checked Jorgensen, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden.  

If you checked Hawkins, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden

If you stayed home, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden.

You need to lose the Anti-Biden picture in your signature; you're a Biden voter.


----------



## Faun

woodwork201 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I voted Republican in 2016. I didn’t vote for either steaming pile of shit disguised as a candidate in 2020. I’d like to see the Republicans competitive in 2022 and 2024. Unfortunately that isn’t going to happen with embracing of full on crazy. It becomes a self fulfilling fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for Biden.  There were two choices in the 2020 election: Biden and Trump.
> 
> If you didn't vote for Trump you voted for Biden.
> 
> If you checked Jorgensen, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden.
> 
> If you checked Hawkins, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden
> 
> If you stayed home, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden.
> 
> You need to lose the Anti-Biden picture in your signature; you're a Biden voter.
Click to expand...

You realize the opposite is also true, right?

There were two choices in the 2020 election: Biden and Trump.

If you didn't vote for Biden you voted for Trump.

If you checked Jorgensen, you didn't vote for Biden so you voted for Trump.

If you checked Hawkins, you didn't vote for Biden so you voted for Trump

If you stayed home, you didn't vote for Biden so you voted for Trump.​
... so what's your point?


----------



## initforme

Faun wins that one...


----------



## initforme

I didn't vote so I didn't vote for either.  I didn't have a good choice to vote for


----------



## Faun

initforme said:


> I didn't vote so I didn't vote for either.  I didn't have a good choice to vote for


The 2020 presidential election offered America the worst possible candidates to vote for since at least 1976.


----------



## initforme

Nobody can argue that one faun.


----------



## Flash

initforme said:


> So you are against social security and medicare?  Imagine america without them.  Total chaos.   Most people who have worked their whole life wouldn't be able to suevive




I am against Social Security and Medicare.  I can pay for my own retirement and my own medical care.  If you can't then you are one sorry asshole.  You pay your bills and I'll pay mine and we don't need the filthy ass government to be involved.


----------



## woodwork201

Faun said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I voted Republican in 2016. I didn’t vote for either steaming pile of shit disguised as a candidate in 2020. I’d like to see the Republicans competitive in 2022 and 2024. Unfortunately that isn’t going to happen with embracing of full on crazy. It becomes a self fulfilling fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for Biden.  There were two choices in the 2020 election: Biden and Trump.
> 
> If you didn't vote for Trump you voted for Biden.
> 
> If you checked Jorgensen, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden.
> 
> If you checked Hawkins, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden
> 
> If you stayed home, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden.
> 
> You need to lose the Anti-Biden picture in your signature; you're a Biden voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize the opposite is also true, right?
> 
> There were two choices in the 2020 election: Biden and Trump.​​If you didn't vote for Biden you voted for Trump.​​If you checked Jorgensen, you didn't vote for Biden so you voted for Trump.​​If you checked Hawkins, you didn't vote for Biden so you voted for Trump​​If you stayed home, you didn't vote for Biden so you voted for Trump.​
> ... so what's your point?
Click to expand...

No, because Biden won.  If Trump won, you could make that argument.  If everyone who didn't vote for Trump had voted for Trump he would have won even with the illegal Biden votes.


----------



## Dadoalex

PoliticalChic said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
Click to expand...

I voted against Trump's racist policies
I voted against Trump's corruption of the DoJ
I voted against Trump's covid failures.

The promise to work on fixing all that Trump fucked up 
PLUUUUUUUS
Actual factual knowledge of how government works 
Was Biden's key to success.

That and your ongoing effort to tie Biden to some scandal rather than telling people all your "good stuff."
You tried your best to Hillary him and it failed.
And it continues to fail
Which is why the GOP is doomed next year, in 24, and beyond.


----------



## Faun

woodwork201 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I voted Republican in 2016. I didn’t vote for either steaming pile of shit disguised as a candidate in 2020. I’d like to see the Republicans competitive in 2022 and 2024. Unfortunately that isn’t going to happen with embracing of full on crazy. It becomes a self fulfilling fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for Biden.  There were two choices in the 2020 election: Biden and Trump.
> 
> If you didn't vote for Trump you voted for Biden.
> 
> If you checked Jorgensen, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden.
> 
> If you checked Hawkins, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden
> 
> If you stayed home, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden.
> 
> You need to lose the Anti-Biden picture in your signature; you're a Biden voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize the opposite is also true, right?
> 
> There were two choices in the 2020 election: Biden and Trump.​​If you didn't vote for Biden you voted for Trump.​​If you checked Jorgensen, you didn't vote for Biden so you voted for Trump.​​If you checked Hawkins, you didn't vote for Biden so you voted for Trump​​If you stayed home, you didn't vote for Biden so you voted for Trump.​
> ... so what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because Biden won.  If Trump won, you could make that argument.  If everyone who didn't vote for Trump had voted for Trump he would have won even with the illegal Biden votes.
Click to expand...

With logic like that, you must be a conservative.


----------



## SavannahMann

woodwork201 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I voted Republican in 2016. I didn’t vote for either steaming pile of shit disguised as a candidate in 2020. I’d like to see the Republicans competitive in 2022 and 2024. Unfortunately that isn’t going to happen with embracing of full on crazy. It becomes a self fulfilling fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for Biden.  There were two choices in the 2020 election: Biden and Trump.
> 
> If you didn't vote for Trump you voted for Biden.
> 
> If you checked Jorgensen, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden.
> 
> If you checked Hawkins, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden
> 
> If you stayed home, you didn't vote for Trump so you voted for Biden.
> 
> You need to lose the Anti-Biden picture in your signature; you're a Biden voter.
Click to expand...


About four years ago I said if Trump went to the Hospital and cured people by laying his hands upon them the Democrats would scream that we needed to prosecute Trump for practicing medicine without a license. 

Today. The reverse is true. 

Want to know why I didn’t vote? I got tired of the hypocrisy and lies. Neither party has core beliefs. 

Ronald Reagan had core beliefs. He could speak for hours off the cuff about what he believed and why. 

Bush 41 had core beliefs. Clinton had core beliefs. W had beliefs. But I doubt they were core beliefs. 

Today. The core belief is destroying your opponent. If the Democrats came out against Abortion the Republicans would send out a press notice that they absolutely supported a woman’s right to choose. 

Whatever the Democrats are for. You are against. Whatever they are against. You are for. 

This is demonstrated by the asinine argument without an ounce of logic you posted. 

Give me a candidate to vote for. Not against. For. 

Trump? A disappointment. The only reason you all love him is he was as verbose and childish in discussing the Democrats as you are. He accomplished pretty much nothing. 

He never learned the discipline needed to be President. He childishly blamed the messenger. He was a fool. A charlatan. 

And honestly Biden is no better. He has decades of history of being a bumbling fool. 

I wouldn’t hire either of those idiots to supervise the grass growing in my yard. They would screw it up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

“… an independent election audit team poured through ballot images in Fulton County, Georgia and found numerous examples of fraudulent ballots double-counted in the election.The forensic auditing team found double-counted ballots from the 2020 election and showed them in a video release. *“At least 36 batches of mail-in ballots from the November election were double-counted in Fulton County, that is a total of at least 4,000 votes,” he said.”*










						'Flat-Out Criminal Fraud': Tucker Reveals *Bombshell* Findings in Fulton County Election Audit
					

"At least 36 batches of mail-in ballots from the November election were double-counted in Fulton County, that is a total of at least 4,000 votes"...




					beckernews.com
				






The noose appears to be tightening, Democrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dadoalex said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted against Trump's racist policies
> I voted against Trump's corruption of the DoJ
> I voted against Trump's covid failures.
> 
> The promise to work on fixing all that Trump fucked up
> PLUUUUUUUS
> Actual factual knowledge of how government works
> Was Biden's key to success.
> 
> That and your ongoing effort to tie Biden to some scandal rather than telling people all your "good stuff."
> You tried your best to Hillary him and it failed.
> And it continues to fail
> Which is why the GOP is doomed next year, in 24, and beyond.
Click to expand...



No vulgarity, no matter how embarrassed you are by your vote.


Only a fool....you....would have voted against these:

“Before the China Virus invaded our shores, we built the world’s most prosperous economy,” the statement begins, noting the administration achieved an “unprecedented economic boom.”

In addition to 7 million new jobs — “more than three times government experts’ projections” — the administration said that annual income for middle-class families grew by nearly $6,000, or “more than five times the gains during the entire previous administration.”

Weeks before state and local governments began shutting down their economies, the U.S. unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, “the lowest in a half-century,” the administration said.

In fact, in March 2019, CBS News reported that there were a million more jobs available in the U.S. than unemployed workers — a fact noted by the administration, which said it “achieved 40 months in a row with more job openings than job hirings.”

Nearly 160 million Americans were employed pre-pandemic, another record, as “jobless claims hit a nearly 50-year low,” the White House said.

As incomes gained “in every single metro area” in the country for the first time in almost 30 years, the number of people “claiming unemployment insurance as a share of the population hit its lowest on record,” the administration said.

The list of accomplishments also noted an oft-repeated point — that during Trump’s term, blacks and Hispanics, as well as Asian-Americans and Native Americans all achieved record low unemployment rates. So, too, did Americans with disabilities and workers without a high school diploma, the administration said.

“The bottom 50 percent of American households saw a 40 percent increase in net worth,” said the administration, adding: “Wages rose fastest for low-income and blue collar workers – a 16 percent pay increase.”

Meanwhile, “African American homeownership increased from 41.7 percent to 46.4 percent,” the White House noted.

More than 1.2 million factory and construction jobs were created, as the president enacted “policies to bring back supply chains from overseas,” the list notes.

The administration also touted the meteoric growth in the various U.S. stock indices, which have been good for businesses as well as average Americans’ retirement accounts tied to the markets.

One of President Trump’s 2016 campaign pledges that went unfulfilled was the passage of a massive infrastructure rebuilding project to repair and replace aging, crumbling bridges, roads, sewers, and water systems. But the administration did manage to invest “over $1.3 billion through the Agriculture Department’s ReConnect Program to bring high-speed broadband infrastructure to rural America,” the list notes.

The administration also touted the president’s COVID-19 policies that included a rejection of “blanket lockdowns” as vital to the economic rebound seen in recent months.

“During the third quarter of 2020,” the White House said, “the economy grew at a rate of 33.1 percent — the most rapid GDP growth ever recorded.”

“Since coronavirus lockdowns ended, the economy has added back over 12 million jobs, more than half the jobs lost,” says the White House. “Jobs have been recovered 23 times faster than the previous administration’s recovery.”

The White House said that under President Barack Obama, “it took 49 months for the unemployment rate to fall from 10 percent” following the Great Recession” to under 7 percent compared to just 3 months for the Trump Administration” following the mass joblessness created by mandated business closures and the pandemic.

At the same time, “80 percent of small businesses are now up, up from just 53 percent in April.”

Additional accomplishments noted by the administration include:

— The creation of more than 9,000 “Opportunity Zones” to attract business investment and create jobs;

— Tax relief for corporations, businesses, and the vast majority of American workers;

— The elimination of reams of regulations, which has added to the country’s economic growth;

— Pursued “fair and reciprocal trade” agreements that put the United States first, including withdrawal “from the job-killing Trans-Pacific Partnership” and replacing the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) with the U.S.-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA);

— “Historic support for American farmers”;

— Making the U.S. “a net energy exporter” for the first time in seven decades;

— Approved the Keystone XL and Dakota Access pipelines;

— Increased access to the country’s “abundant natural resource in order to achieve energy independence”;

— Built more than 450 miles of new border wall and secured agreements with countries to house migrants there instead of in the U.S.;

— “Fully enforced the immigration laws” of the country;

— Got NATO countries to significantly increase their contributions to the alliance, as per their initial agreement;

— Strengthened and rebuilt the U.S. military;

— Reduced U.S. troop presence in war zones overseas;

— Brokered several historic peace deals between long-time enemies in eastern Europe and the Middle East;

— Moved the U.S. embassy in Israel to the capital of Jerusalem, though the three previous presidents pledged to do so;

— Defeated ISIS

— Sped development of two new vaccines for the COVID-19 pandemic in record time.





'Unprecedented': White House releases exhaustive list of achievements for Trump presidency​The Trump Administration has released an exhaustive list of accomplishments achieved over the past four years, many of which have largely gone unreported


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted against Trump's racist policies
> I voted against Trump's corruption of the DoJ
> I voted against Trump's covid failures.
> 
> The promise to work on fixing all that Trump fucked up
> PLUUUUUUUS
> Actual factual knowledge of how government works
> Was Biden's key to success.
> 
> That and your ongoing effort to tie Biden to some scandal rather than telling people all your "good stuff."
> You tried your best to Hillary him and it failed.
> And it continues to fail
> Which is why the GOP is doomed next year, in 24, and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No vulgarity, no matter how embarrassed you are by your vote.
> 
> 
> Only a fool....you....would have voted against these:
> 
> “Before the China Virus invaded our shores, we built the world’s most prosperous economy,” the statement begins, noting the administration achieved an “unprecedented economic boom.”
> 
> In addition to 7 million new jobs — “more than three times government experts’ projections” — the administration said that annual income for middle-class families grew by nearly $6,000, or “more than five times the gains during the entire previous administration.”
> 
> Weeks before state and local governments began shutting down their economies, the U.S. unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, “the lowest in a half-century,” the administration said.
> 
> In fact, in March 2019, CBS News reported that there were a million more jobs available in the U.S. than unemployed workers — a fact noted by the administration, which said it “achieved 40 months in a row with more job openings than job hirings.”
> 
> Nearly 160 million Americans were employed pre-pandemic, another record, as “jobless claims hit a nearly 50-year low,” the White House said.
> 
> As incomes gained “in every single metro area” in the country for the first time in almost 30 years, the number of people “claiming unemployment insurance as a share of the population hit its lowest on record,” the administration said.
> 
> The list of accomplishments also noted an oft-repeated point — that during Trump’s term, blacks and Hispanics, as well as Asian-Americans and Native Americans all achieved record low unemployment rates. So, too, did Americans with disabilities and workers without a high school diploma, the administration said.
> 
> “The bottom 50 percent of American households saw a 40 percent increase in net worth,” said the administration, adding: “Wages rose fastest for low-income and blue collar workers – a 16 percent pay increase.”
> 
> Meanwhile, “African American homeownership increased from 41.7 percent to 46.4 percent,” the White House noted.
> 
> More than 1.2 million factory and construction jobs were created, as the president enacted “policies to bring back supply chains from overseas,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the meteoric growth in the various U.S. stock indices, which have been good for businesses as well as average Americans’ retirement accounts tied to the markets.
> 
> One of President Trump’s 2016 campaign pledges that went unfulfilled was the passage of a massive infrastructure rebuilding project to repair and replace aging, crumbling bridges, roads, sewers, and water systems. But the administration did manage to invest “over $1.3 billion through the Agriculture Department’s ReConnect Program to bring high-speed broadband infrastructure to rural America,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the president’s COVID-19 policies that included a rejection of “blanket lockdowns” as vital to the economic rebound seen in recent months.
> 
> “During the third quarter of 2020,” the White House said, “the economy grew at a rate of 33.1 percent — the most rapid GDP growth ever recorded.”
> 
> “Since coronavirus lockdowns ended, the economy has added back over 12 million jobs, more than half the jobs lost,” says the White House. “Jobs have been recovered 23 times faster than the previous administration’s recovery.”
> 
> The White House said that under President Barack Obama, “it took 49 months for the unemployment rate to fall from 10 percent” following the Great Recession” to under 7 percent compared to just 3 months for the Trump Administration” following the mass joblessness created by mandated business closures and the pandemic.
> 
> At the same time, “80 percent of small businesses are now up, up from just 53 percent in April.”
> 
> Additional accomplishments noted by the administration include:
> 
> — The creation of more than 9,000 “Opportunity Zones” to attract business investment and create jobs;
> 
> — Tax relief for corporations, businesses, and the vast majority of American workers;
> 
> — The elimination of reams of regulations, which has added to the country’s economic growth;
> 
> — Pursued “fair and reciprocal trade” agreements that put the United States first, including withdrawal “from the job-killing Trans-Pacific Partnership” and replacing the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) with the U.S.-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA);
> 
> — “Historic support for American farmers”;
> 
> — Making the U.S. “a net energy exporter” for the first time in seven decades;
> 
> — Approved the Keystone XL and Dakota Access pipelines;
> 
> — Increased access to the country’s “abundant natural resource in order to achieve energy independence”;
> 
> — Built more than 450 miles of new border wall and secured agreements with countries to house migrants there instead of in the U.S.;
> 
> — “Fully enforced the immigration laws” of the country;
> 
> — Got NATO countries to significantly increase their contributions to the alliance, as per their initial agreement;
> 
> — Strengthened and rebuilt the U.S. military;
> 
> — Reduced U.S. troop presence in war zones overseas;
> 
> — Brokered several historic peace deals between long-time enemies in eastern Europe and the Middle East;
> 
> — Moved the U.S. embassy in Israel to the capital of Jerusalem, though the three previous presidents pledged to do so;
> 
> — Defeated ISIS
> 
> — Sped development of two new vaccines for the COVID-19 pandemic in record time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Unprecedented': White House releases exhaustive list of achievements for Trump presidency​The Trump Administration has released an exhaustive list of accomplishments achieved over the past four years, many of which have largely gone unreported
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

*Translation: *_if you only look at part of Trump's term, he did a good job._


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
Click to expand...


*Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.  

I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.

Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.  

None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal. 

None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.

You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.
> 
> Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.
> 
> None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal.
> 
> None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.
> 
> You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*
Click to expand...




Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.
> 
> Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.
> 
> None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal.
> 
> None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.
> 
> You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*
Click to expand...



It's you Democrats who have broken laws...including stealing the election....but you have corrupted the agencies that were supposed to uphold the laws.



The 'legal agencies' have become nothing more than Democrats with badges.

They represent neither justice, nor America.


1.Obama appointed Inspector General found widespread misconduct in the Justice Department

*“The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained*

Michael Horowitz is an Obama appointee who started this review long ago…. First, Horowitz writes, FBI officials involved in the case sent each other messages on their FBI devices “that created the appearance” of political bias. Here he particularly criticizes FBI counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok for texting his co-worker and lover, Lisa Page, that “we’ll stop” Trump from winning the election.

… he says he “did not have confidence” that Strzok’s decision in the campaign’s final month to prioritize the Trump campaign/Russia probe over new Clinton emails on Anthony Weiner’s laptop “was free from bias.” He writes that Strzok and other FBI employees “brought discredit to themselves” and hurt the bureau’s reputation.

Second, Horowitz sharply criticizes then-FBI director James Comey for his public statements about the Clinton email case — …” The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained

2. Andrew McCabe lied

3. Peter Strzok lied.

4. Justice Department lawyer Kevin Clinesmith got away with altering documents to lie about Carter Page not being an asset of the United States, working with the CIA, but the very opposite. The altered document allowed the Deep State to surveil Trump and associates.

5. They altered a document on General Flynn.

6. Comey et al lied to the FISA court to get warrants spy on officials.

7. They hid the fact that the dossier was simply Hillary’s attempt to sink Trump, and they used it as though was accurate and verifiable.

8. The paid a foreign agent who was simply a communist who brought the dossier from Putin and the Kremlin to end Trump’s candidacy.

And any who are actually fired for their corruption, they ease into cushy gigs at CNN and MSNBC, because they have already been proven to be adept liars…..just what state media is looking for.

9. And now John Durham and the investigation….cut off at the knees. The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained

10. James Comey lying to the FISA court about Hillary Clinton opposition research that came from the Kremlin via a British communist spy, disinformation….and Comey fed it into the political bloodstream by leaking it through his law school buddy, to the NYTimes, ….with no consequences for anyone because they are not Trump supporters.

Any lie that serves the Democrat Party interests is acceptable to the Third World Deep State.

So, there are two levels of justice….one for Americans, the other one for the in-crowd, the Establishment, the Deep State, the Bureaucracy…..the Democrats and their stooges.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.
> 
> Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.
> 
> None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal.
> 
> None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.
> 
> You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*
Click to expand...



*"...your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else."*


Let's just say I'm somewhere between you, and 'smart.'


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.
> 
> Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.
> 
> None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal.
> 
> None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.
> 
> You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"...your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else."*
> 
> 
> Let's just say I'm somewhere between you, and 'smart.'
Click to expand...


*No, that would be a total lie, just like every other piece of shit you post.  

If you were smart, you wouldn't be cutting and pasting your posts.  You'd able to compose your own arguments, or at the very least, you'd have the intellectual chops to defend them.  Instead, your inability to refute any counter arguments shows you have no critical thinking abilities whatsoever.  Even your insults are cut and paste.

If you can't express your own ideas, or defend your posts with your own words, then this is evidence they're not YOUR ideas at all.  And that you have limited to no understanding of anything you write.  *


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.
> 
> Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.
> 
> None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal.
> 
> None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.
> 
> You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"...your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else."*
> 
> 
> Let's just say I'm somewhere between you, and 'smart.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, that would be a total lie, just like every other piece of shit you post.
> 
> If you were smart, you wouldn't be cutting and pasting your posts.  You'd able to compose your own arguments, or at the very least, you'd have the intellectual chops to defend them.  Instead, your inability to refute any counter arguments shows you have no critical thinking abilities whatsoever.  Even your insults are cut and paste.
> 
> If you can't express your own ideas, or defend your posts with your own words, then this is evidence they're not YOUR ideas at all.  And that you have limited to no understanding of anything you write.  *
Click to expand...



How easily I force you into vulgarity.

Let's try some other tricks:

Roll over!

Sit up!!!

Good girl!!


Doggie treat?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.
> 
> Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.
> 
> None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal.
> 
> None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.
> 
> You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.
> 
> Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.
> 
> None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal.
> 
> None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.
> 
> You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's you Democrats who have broken laws...including stealing the election....but you have corrupted the agencies that were supposed to uphold the laws.
> 
> 
> 
> The 'legal agencies' have become nothing more than Democrats with badges.
> 
> They represent neither justice, nor America.
> 
> 
> 1.Obama appointed Inspector General found widespread misconduct in the Justice Department
> 
> *“The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained*
> 
> Michael Horowitz is an Obama appointee who started this review long ago…. First, Horowitz writes, FBI officials involved in the case sent each other messages on their FBI devices “that created the appearance” of political bias. Here he particularly criticizes FBI counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok for texting his co-worker and lover, Lisa Page, that “we’ll stop” Trump from winning the election.
> 
> … he says he “did not have confidence” that Strzok’s decision in the campaign’s final month to prioritize the Trump campaign/Russia probe over new Clinton emails on Anthony Weiner’s laptop “was free from bias.” He writes that Strzok and other FBI employees “brought discredit to themselves” and hurt the bureau’s reputation.
> 
> Second, Horowitz sharply criticizes then-FBI director James Comey for his public statements about the Clinton email case — …” The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained
> 
> 2. Andrew McCabe lied
> 
> 3. Peter Strzok lied.
> 
> 4. Justice Department lawyer Kevin Clinesmith got away with altering documents to lie about Carter Page not being an asset of the United States, working with the CIA, but the very opposite. The altered document allowed the Deep State to surveil Trump and associates.
> 
> 5. They altered a document on General Flynn.
> 
> 6. Comey et al lied to the FISA court to get warrants spy on officials.
> 
> 7. They hid the fact that the dossier was simply Hillary’s attempt to sink Trump, and they used it as though was accurate and verifiable.
> 
> 8. The paid a foreign agent who was simply a communist who brought the dossier from Putin and the Kremlin to end Trump’s candidacy.
> 
> And any who are actually fired for their corruption, they ease into cushy gigs at CNN and MSNBC, because they have already been proven to be adept liars…..just what state media is looking for.
> 
> 9. And now John Durham and the investigation….cut off at the knees. The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained
> 
> 10. James Comey lying to the FISA court about Hillary Clinton opposition research that came from the Kremlin via a British communist spy, disinformation….and Comey fed it into the political bloodstream by leaking it through his law school buddy, to the NYTimes, ….with no consequences for anyone because they are not Trump supporters.
> 
> Any lie that serves the Democrat Party interests is acceptable to the Third World Deep State.
> 
> So, there are two levels of justice….one for Americans, the other one for the in-crowd, the Establishment, the Deep State, the Bureaucracy…..the Democrats and their stooges.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dragonlady

PC SAYS:



> It's you Democrats who have broken laws...including stealing the election....but you have corrupted the agencies that were supposed to uphold the laws.
> 
> The 'legal agencies' have become nothing more than Democrats with badges.
> 
> They represent neither justice, nor America.
> 
> 
> 1.Obama appointed Inspector General found widespread misconduct in the Justice Department
> 
> *“The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained*
> 
> Michael Horowitz is an Obama appointee who started this review long ago…. First, Horowitz writes, FBI officials involved in the case sent each other messages on their FBI devices “that created the appearance” of political bias. Here he particularly criticizes FBI counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok for texting his co-worker and lover, Lisa Page, that “we’ll stop” Trump from winning the election.
> 
> … he says he “did not have confidence” that Strzok’s decision in the campaign’s final month to prioritize the Trump campaign/Russia probe over new Clinton emails on Anthony Weiner’s laptop “was free from bias.” He writes that Strzok and other FBI employees “brought discredit to themselves” and hurt the bureau’s reputation.
> 
> Second, Horowitz sharply criticizes then-FBI director James Comey for his public statements about the Clinton email case — …” The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained
> 
> 2. Andrew McCabe lied
> 
> 3. Peter Strzok lied.
> 
> 4. Justice Department lawyer Kevin Clinesmith got away with altering documents to lie about Carter Page not being an asset of the United States, working with the CIA, but the very opposite. The altered document allowed the Deep State to surveil Trump and associates.
> 
> 5. They altered a document on General Flynn.
> 
> 6. Comey et al lied to the FISA court to get warrants spy on officials.
> 
> 7. They hid the fact that the dossier was simply Hillary’s attempt to sink Trump, and they used it as though was accurate and verifiable.
> 
> 8. The paid a foreign agent who was simply a communist who brought the dossier from Putin and the Kremlin to end Trump’s candidacy.
> 
> And any who are actually fired for their corruption, they ease into cushy gigs at CNN and MSNBC, because they have already been proven to be adept liars…..just what state media is looking for.
> 
> 9. And now John Durham and the investigation….cut off at the knees. The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained
> 
> 10. James Comey lying to the FISA court about Hillary Clinton opposition research that came from the Kremlin via a British communist spy, disinformation….and Comey fed it into the political bloodstream by leaking it through his law school buddy, to the NYTimes, ….with no consequences for anyone because they are not Trump supporters.
> 
> Any lie that serves the Democrat Party interests is acceptable to the Third World Deep State.
> 
> So, there are two levels of justice….one for Americans, the other one for the in-crowd, the Establishment, the Deep State, the Bureaucracy…..the Democrats and their stooges.



[/QUOTE]


> *Once again, you quote a bunch of horseshit and lies, none of which says what you think it says.
> 
> 1.  The Inspector General's Report found no spying, and no criminal wrong doing on the part of ANY Obama Administration officials.   Did you actually READ it, or did you just cut and paste the parts where he said things you thought you could use?
> 
> Peter Strzoc was fired from the Mueller investigation in August of 2017 for his private messages.  The investigation started in June of 2017, so your fixation on anything Strzoc said or did is irrelvant.  But since we're there, the IG said the texts gave the "appearance of bias", but you failed to continue his sentence wherein he said that there was no evidence that Strzoc or any other member of the FBI did ANYTHING illegal or improper to act on their personal bias.
> 
> 2. and 3.  Nothing in the IG reports supports either of these statements.  William Barr tried for 2 years to indict Andrew McCabe and called two Grand Juries in his efforts, and was finally forced to drop the case for lack of any evidence of McCabe doing anything illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Department Given Until Nov. 15 to Decide on Andrew McCabe Case
> 
> 
> A federal judge has given the Justice Department about six weeks to either charge former FBI No. 2 Andrew McCabe or drop its investigation into whether he lied to investigators about a media disclosure, criticizing prosecutors for leaving the decision “in limbo.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Completely false.  Clinesmith was charged and plead guilty for altering the document.  Furthermore, Carter Page was not even working for the Trump Campaign when the FISA application was made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No prison sentence for ex-FBI lawyer who pleaded guilty in Russia probe fallout
> 
> 
> A U.S. judge on Friday declined to impose a prison sentence for a former FBI lawyer who pleaded guilty to falsifying a document during the agency's investigation of contacts between former President Donald Trump's 2016 campaign and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  Flynn plead guilty - repeatedly.  There were no documents in the Flynn case to alter.  You're lying again.
> 
> 6.  EVIDENCE???  LINKS????  And the links have to pass a fact check test.  None of your Russian propaganda sites.
> 
> 7.  More lies.  Nothing about the dossier was "hidden at all", including the fact that the Clinton Campaign paid for it.  But so did Republicans.  One of the Republican PAC's paid for the original research, but when Trump got enough votes to secure the nomination, dropped the investigation.  When lawyers for the Clinton Campaign order OPPO research, GPS just picked up the Republican ordered report and had Steele complete it.
> 
> As for the rest of your lies and bullshit, why are you going on about the 2016 election?  You're supposed to be providing evidence that Trump won the election, and you're not gullible or stupid.
> 
> With every post, you confirm you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground, and you've provided no evidence of a single thing you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
Click to expand...


----------



## woodwork201

PoliticalChic said:


> “… an independent election audit team poured through ballot images in Fulton County, Georgia and found numerous examples of fraudulent ballots double-counted in the election.The forensic auditing team found double-counted ballots from the 2020 election and showed them in a video release. *“At least 36 batches of mail-in ballots from the November election were double-counted in Fulton County, that is a total of at least 4,000 votes,” he said.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Flat-Out Criminal Fraud': Tucker Reveals *Bombshell* Findings in Fulton County Election Audit
> 
> 
> "At least 36 batches of mail-in ballots from the November election were double-counted in Fulton County, that is a total of at least 4,000 votes"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckernews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The noose appears to be tightening, Democrats.



Everyone needs to read your post and watch the video in it.  It shows absolutely, beyond any denial, beyond any doubt, that the election in Georgia was stolen from Donald Trump.


----------



## woodwork201

Dragonlady said:


> If you can't express your own ideas, or defend your posts with your own words, then this is evidence they're not YOUR ideas at all.  And that you have limited to no understanding of anything you write.  [/B]



Wrong.  What it proves is that she did research and isn't making it up as she goes along.  Making it up,. stating things as fact without any link or supporting documentation, is what the left does - it's what you do.  Political Chic is among the best at providing actual research and documentation to back up her posts.

Since you can't refute the data she provides, you choose, instead, to attack the messenger.


----------



## Dragonlady

woodwork201 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't express your own ideas, or defend your posts with your own words, then this is evidence they're not YOUR ideas at all.  And that you have limited to no understanding of anything you write.  [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  What it proves is that she did research and isn't making it up as she goes along.  Making it up,. stating things as fact without any link or supporting documentation, is what the left does - it's what you do.  Political Chic is among the best at providing actual research and documentation to back up her posts.
> 
> Since you can't refute the data she provides, you choose, instead, to attack the messenger.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  She cuts and pastes bullshit from conspiracy theory and Russian propaganda websites.  Using Conspiracy Theory and Questionable Websites to support the lies she copies and pastes, isn't doing research.

*I backed up MY POSTS with links to credible websites.

Political Chic is the board joke.  Nobody by idiots like you take her seriously.  I refute her garbage, with links, and prove her to be a liar.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Pennsylvania County Refuses Participation in New 2020 Election Audit​BY BETH BRELJE

July 15, 2021 Updated: July 15, 2021
biggersmaller 
Print
At least one of three counties targeted for a forensic investigation of Pennsylvania’s 2020 presidential election has said it will not allow access to its voting machines."








						Pennsylvania County Refuses Participation in New 2020 Election Audit
					

At least one of three counties targeted for a forensic investigation of Pennsylvania’s 2020 presidential election has said ...




					www.theepochtimes.com
				






Gee....I wonder why.....

Looks like some Democrats gettin' real nervous.


----------



## Larsky

"ANY DAY NOW!"

LOL


----------



## woodwork201

PoliticalChic said:


> "Pennsylvania County Refuses Participation in New 2020 Election Audit​BY BETH BRELJE
> 
> July 15, 2021 Updated: July 15, 2021
> biggersmaller
> Print
> At least one of three counties targeted for a forensic investigation of Pennsylvania’s 2020 presidential election has said it will not allow access to its voting machines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania County Refuses Participation in New 2020 Election Audit
> 
> 
> At least one of three counties targeted for a forensic investigation of Pennsylvania’s 2020 presidential election has said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee....I wonder why.....
> 
> Looks like some Democrats gettin' real nervous.



Can't read your link; I won't sign up to read their advertising.


----------



## Dadoalex

PoliticalChic said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted against Trump's racist policies
> I voted against Trump's corruption of the DoJ
> I voted against Trump's covid failures.
> 
> The promise to work on fixing all that Trump fucked up
> PLUUUUUUUS
> Actual factual knowledge of how government works
> Was Biden's key to success.
> 
> That and your ongoing effort to tie Biden to some scandal rather than telling people all your "good stuff."
> You tried your best to Hillary him and it failed.
> And it continues to fail
> Which is why the GOP is doomed next year, in 24, and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No vulgarity, no matter how embarrassed you are by your vote.
> 
> 
> Only a fool....you....would have voted against these:
> 
> “Before the China Virus invaded our shores, we built the world’s most prosperous economy,” the statement begins, noting the administration achieved an “unprecedented economic boom.”
> 
> In addition to 7 million new jobs — “more than three times government experts’ projections” — the administration said that annual income for middle-class families grew by nearly $6,000, or “more than five times the gains during the entire previous administration.”
> 
> Weeks before state and local governments began shutting down their economies, the U.S. unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, “the lowest in a half-century,” the administration said.
> 
> In fact, in March 2019, CBS News reported that there were a million more jobs available in the U.S. than unemployed workers — a fact noted by the administration, which said it “achieved 40 months in a row with more job openings than job hirings.”
> 
> Nearly 160 million Americans were employed pre-pandemic, another record, as “jobless claims hit a nearly 50-year low,” the White House said.
> 
> As incomes gained “in every single metro area” in the country for the first time in almost 30 years, the number of people “claiming unemployment insurance as a share of the population hit its lowest on record,” the administration said.
> 
> The list of accomplishments also noted an oft-repeated point — that during Trump’s term, blacks and Hispanics, as well as Asian-Americans and Native Americans all achieved record low unemployment rates. So, too, did Americans with disabilities and workers without a high school diploma, the administration said.
> 
> “The bottom 50 percent of American households saw a 40 percent increase in net worth,” said the administration, adding: “Wages rose fastest for low-income and blue collar workers – a 16 percent pay increase.”
> 
> Meanwhile, “African American homeownership increased from 41.7 percent to 46.4 percent,” the White House noted.
> 
> More than 1.2 million factory and construction jobs were created, as the president enacted “policies to bring back supply chains from overseas,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the meteoric growth in the various U.S. stock indices, which have been good for businesses as well as average Americans’ retirement accounts tied to the markets.
> 
> One of President Trump’s 2016 campaign pledges that went unfulfilled was the passage of a massive infrastructure rebuilding project to repair and replace aging, crumbling bridges, roads, sewers, and water systems. But the administration did manage to invest “over $1.3 billion through the Agriculture Department’s ReConnect Program to bring high-speed broadband infrastructure to rural America,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the president’s COVID-19 policies that included a rejection of “blanket lockdowns” as vital to the economic rebound seen in recent months.
> 
> “During the third quarter of 2020,” the White House said, “the economy grew at a rate of 33.1 percent — the most rapid GDP growth ever recorded.”
> 
> “Since coronavirus lockdowns ended, the economy has added back over 12 million jobs, more than half the jobs lost,” says the White House. “Jobs have been recovered 23 times faster than the previous administration’s recovery.”
> 
> The White House said that under President Barack Obama, “it took 49 months for the unemployment rate to fall from 10 percent” following the Great Recession” to under 7 percent compared to just 3 months for the Trump Administration” following the mass joblessness created by mandated business closures and the pandemic.
> 
> At the same time, “80 percent of small businesses are now up, up from just 53 percent in April.”
> 
> Additional accomplishments noted by the administration include:
> 
> — The creation of more than 9,000 “Opportunity Zones” to attract business investment and create jobs;
> 
> — Tax relief for corporations, businesses, and the vast majority of American workers;
> 
> — The elimination of reams of regulations, which has added to the country’s economic growth;
> 
> — Pursued “fair and reciprocal trade” agreements that put the United States first, including withdrawal “from the job-killing Trans-Pacific Partnership” and replacing the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) with the U.S.-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA);
> 
> — “Historic support for American farmers”;
> 
> — Making the U.S. “a net energy exporter” for the first time in seven decades;
> 
> — Approved the Keystone XL and Dakota Access pipelines;
> 
> — Increased access to the country’s “abundant natural resource in order to achieve energy independence”;
> 
> — Built more than 450 miles of new border wall and secured agreements with countries to house migrants there instead of in the U.S.;
> 
> — “Fully enforced the immigration laws” of the country;
> 
> — Got NATO countries to significantly increase their contributions to the alliance, as per their initial agreement;
> 
> — Strengthened and rebuilt the U.S. military;
> 
> — Reduced U.S. troop presence in war zones overseas;
> 
> — Brokered several historic peace deals between long-time enemies in eastern Europe and the Middle East;
> 
> — Moved the U.S. embassy in Israel to the capital of Jerusalem, though the three previous presidents pledged to do so;
> 
> — Defeated ISIS
> 
> — Sped development of two new vaccines for the COVID-19 pandemic in record time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Unprecedented': White House releases exhaustive list of achievements for Trump presidency​The Trump Administration has released an exhaustive list of accomplishments achieved over the past four years, many of which have largely gone unreported
Click to expand...

Trump put out a list of his greatest hits?
And you expect a rational person to take one word seriously?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> "Pennsylvania County Refuses Participation in New 2020 Election Audit​BY BETH BRELJE
> 
> July 15, 2021 Updated: July 15, 2021
> biggersmaller
> Print
> At least one of three counties targeted for a forensic investigation of Pennsylvania’s 2020 presidential election has said it will not allow access to its voting machines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania County Refuses Participation in New 2020 Election Audit
> 
> 
> At least one of three counties targeted for a forensic investigation of Pennsylvania’s 2020 presidential election has said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee....I wonder why.....
> 
> Looks like some Democrats gettin' real nervous.



They won’t handover the voting machines because they don’t want them destroyed in a little while I have the expense of replacing like they do in Arizona.


----------



## Dadoalex

PoliticalChic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.
> 
> Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.
> 
> None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal.
> 
> None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.
> 
> You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.
> 
> Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.
> 
> None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal.
> 
> None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.
> 
> You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's you Democrats who have broken laws...including stealing the election....but you have corrupted the agencies that were supposed to uphold the laws.
> 
> 
> 
> The 'legal agencies' have become nothing more than Democrats with badges.
> 
> They represent neither justice, nor America.
> 
> 
> 1.Obama appointed Inspector General found widespread misconduct in the Justice Department
> 
> *“The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained*
> 
> Michael Horowitz is an Obama appointee who started this review long ago…. First, Horowitz writes, FBI officials involved in the case sent each other messages on their FBI devices “that created the appearance” of political bias. Here he particularly criticizes FBI counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok for texting his co-worker and lover, Lisa Page, that “we’ll stop” Trump from winning the election.
> 
> … he says he “did not have confidence” that Strzok’s decision in the campaign’s final month to prioritize the Trump campaign/Russia probe over new Clinton emails on Anthony Weiner’s laptop “was free from bias.” He writes that Strzok and other FBI employees “brought discredit to themselves” and hurt the bureau’s reputation.
> 
> Second, Horowitz sharply criticizes then-FBI director James Comey for his public statements about the Clinton email case — …” The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained
> 
> 2. Andrew McCabe lied
> 
> 3. Peter Strzok lied.
> 
> 4. Justice Department lawyer Kevin Clinesmith got away with altering documents to lie about Carter Page not being an asset of the United States, working with the CIA, but the very opposite. The altered document allowed the Deep State to surveil Trump and associates.
> 
> 5. They altered a document on General Flynn.
> 
> 6. Comey et al lied to the FISA court to get warrants spy on officials.
> 
> 7. They hid the fact that the dossier was simply Hillary’s attempt to sink Trump, and they used it as though was accurate and verifiable.
> 
> 8. The paid a foreign agent who was simply a communist who brought the dossier from Putin and the Kremlin to end Trump’s candidacy.
> 
> And any who are actually fired for their corruption, they ease into cushy gigs at CNN and MSNBC, because they have already been proven to be adept liars…..just what state media is looking for.
> 
> 9. And now John Durham and the investigation….cut off at the knees. The long-awaited inspector general report on the FBI, Comey, Clinton, and 2016, explained
> 
> 10. James Comey lying to the FISA court about Hillary Clinton opposition research that came from the Kremlin via a British communist spy, disinformation….and Comey fed it into the political bloodstream by leaking it through his law school buddy, to the NYTimes, ….with no consequences for anyone because they are not Trump supporters.
> 
> Any lie that serves the Democrat Party interests is acceptable to the Third World Deep State.
> 
> So, there are two levels of justice….one for Americans, the other one for the in-crowd, the Establishment, the Deep State, the Bureaucracy…..the Democrats and their stooges.
Click to expand...

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Diddja know, I say, DIDJA KNOW....

The Russians leaked documents today PROVING  Russia interfered in the 2016 election on Trump's side.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dadoalex said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted against Trump's racist policies
> I voted against Trump's corruption of the DoJ
> I voted against Trump's covid failures.
> 
> The promise to work on fixing all that Trump fucked up
> PLUUUUUUUS
> Actual factual knowledge of how government works
> Was Biden's key to success.
> 
> That and your ongoing effort to tie Biden to some scandal rather than telling people all your "good stuff."
> You tried your best to Hillary him and it failed.
> And it continues to fail
> Which is why the GOP is doomed next year, in 24, and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No vulgarity, no matter how embarrassed you are by your vote.
> 
> 
> Only a fool....you....would have voted against these:
> 
> “Before the China Virus invaded our shores, we built the world’s most prosperous economy,” the statement begins, noting the administration achieved an “unprecedented economic boom.”
> 
> In addition to 7 million new jobs — “more than three times government experts’ projections” — the administration said that annual income for middle-class families grew by nearly $6,000, or “more than five times the gains during the entire previous administration.”
> 
> Weeks before state and local governments began shutting down their economies, the U.S. unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, “the lowest in a half-century,” the administration said.
> 
> In fact, in March 2019, CBS News reported that there were a million more jobs available in the U.S. than unemployed workers — a fact noted by the administration, which said it “achieved 40 months in a row with more job openings than job hirings.”
> 
> Nearly 160 million Americans were employed pre-pandemic, another record, as “jobless claims hit a nearly 50-year low,” the White House said.
> 
> As incomes gained “in every single metro area” in the country for the first time in almost 30 years, the number of people “claiming unemployment insurance as a share of the population hit its lowest on record,” the administration said.
> 
> The list of accomplishments also noted an oft-repeated point — that during Trump’s term, blacks and Hispanics, as well as Asian-Americans and Native Americans all achieved record low unemployment rates. So, too, did Americans with disabilities and workers without a high school diploma, the administration said.
> 
> “The bottom 50 percent of American households saw a 40 percent increase in net worth,” said the administration, adding: “Wages rose fastest for low-income and blue collar workers – a 16 percent pay increase.”
> 
> Meanwhile, “African American homeownership increased from 41.7 percent to 46.4 percent,” the White House noted.
> 
> More than 1.2 million factory and construction jobs were created, as the president enacted “policies to bring back supply chains from overseas,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the meteoric growth in the various U.S. stock indices, which have been good for businesses as well as average Americans’ retirement accounts tied to the markets.
> 
> One of President Trump’s 2016 campaign pledges that went unfulfilled was the passage of a massive infrastructure rebuilding project to repair and replace aging, crumbling bridges, roads, sewers, and water systems. But the administration did manage to invest “over $1.3 billion through the Agriculture Department’s ReConnect Program to bring high-speed broadband infrastructure to rural America,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the president’s COVID-19 policies that included a rejection of “blanket lockdowns” as vital to the economic rebound seen in recent months.
> 
> “During the third quarter of 2020,” the White House said, “the economy grew at a rate of 33.1 percent — the most rapid GDP growth ever recorded.”
> 
> “Since coronavirus lockdowns ended, the economy has added back over 12 million jobs, more than half the jobs lost,” says the White House. “Jobs have been recovered 23 times faster than the previous administration’s recovery.”
> 
> The White House said that under President Barack Obama, “it took 49 months for the unemployment rate to fall from 10 percent” following the Great Recession” to under 7 percent compared to just 3 months for the Trump Administration” following the mass joblessness created by mandated business closures and the pandemic.
> 
> At the same time, “80 percent of small businesses are now up, up from just 53 percent in April.”
> 
> Additional accomplishments noted by the administration include:
> 
> — The creation of more than 9,000 “Opportunity Zones” to attract business investment and create jobs;
> 
> — Tax relief for corporations, businesses, and the vast majority of American workers;
> 
> — The elimination of reams of regulations, which has added to the country’s economic growth;
> 
> — Pursued “fair and reciprocal trade” agreements that put the United States first, including withdrawal “from the job-killing Trans-Pacific Partnership” and replacing the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) with the U.S.-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA);
> 
> — “Historic support for American farmers”;
> 
> — Making the U.S. “a net energy exporter” for the first time in seven decades;
> 
> — Approved the Keystone XL and Dakota Access pipelines;
> 
> — Increased access to the country’s “abundant natural resource in order to achieve energy independence”;
> 
> — Built more than 450 miles of new border wall and secured agreements with countries to house migrants there instead of in the U.S.;
> 
> — “Fully enforced the immigration laws” of the country;
> 
> — Got NATO countries to significantly increase their contributions to the alliance, as per their initial agreement;
> 
> — Strengthened and rebuilt the U.S. military;
> 
> — Reduced U.S. troop presence in war zones overseas;
> 
> — Brokered several historic peace deals between long-time enemies in eastern Europe and the Middle East;
> 
> — Moved the U.S. embassy in Israel to the capital of Jerusalem, though the three previous presidents pledged to do so;
> 
> — Defeated ISIS
> 
> — Sped development of two new vaccines for the COVID-19 pandemic in record time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Unprecedented': White House releases exhaustive list of achievements for Trump presidency​The Trump Administration has released an exhaustive list of accomplishments achieved over the past four years, many of which have largely gone unreported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump put out a list of his greatest hits?
> And you expect a rational person to take one word seriously?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Click to expand...




Any not true?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Pennsylvania County Refuses Participation in New 2020 Election Audit​BY BETH BRELJE
> 
> July 15, 2021 Updated: July 15, 2021
> biggersmaller
> Print
> At least one of three counties targeted for a forensic investigation of Pennsylvania’s 2020 presidential election has said it will not allow access to its voting machines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania County Refuses Participation in New 2020 Election Audit
> 
> 
> At least one of three counties targeted for a forensic investigation of Pennsylvania’s 2020 presidential election has said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee....I wonder why.....
> 
> Looks like some Democrats gettin' real nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won’t handover the voting machines because they don’t want them destroyed in a little while I have the expense of replacing like they do in Arizona.
Click to expand...




Your lies......diaphanous.

Better look that up.


----------



## Death Angel

PoliticalChic said:


> he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.”


Always good info from politicalChic

I did not know this, which makes his "win" even more laughable


----------



## Dadoalex

PoliticalChic said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted against Trump's racist policies
> I voted against Trump's corruption of the DoJ
> I voted against Trump's covid failures.
> 
> The promise to work on fixing all that Trump fucked up
> PLUUUUUUUS
> Actual factual knowledge of how government works
> Was Biden's key to success.
> 
> That and your ongoing effort to tie Biden to some scandal rather than telling people all your "good stuff."
> You tried your best to Hillary him and it failed.
> And it continues to fail
> Which is why the GOP is doomed next year, in 24, and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No vulgarity, no matter how embarrassed you are by your vote.
> 
> 
> Only a fool....you....would have voted against these:
> 
> “Before the China Virus invaded our shores, we built the world’s most prosperous economy,” the statement begins, noting the administration achieved an “unprecedented economic boom.”
> 
> In addition to 7 million new jobs — “more than three times government experts’ projections” — the administration said that annual income for middle-class families grew by nearly $6,000, or “more than five times the gains during the entire previous administration.”
> 
> Weeks before state and local governments began shutting down their economies, the U.S. unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, “the lowest in a half-century,” the administration said.
> 
> In fact, in March 2019, CBS News reported that there were a million more jobs available in the U.S. than unemployed workers — a fact noted by the administration, which said it “achieved 40 months in a row with more job openings than job hirings.”
> 
> Nearly 160 million Americans were employed pre-pandemic, another record, as “jobless claims hit a nearly 50-year low,” the White House said.
> 
> As incomes gained “in every single metro area” in the country for the first time in almost 30 years, the number of people “claiming unemployment insurance as a share of the population hit its lowest on record,” the administration said.
> 
> The list of accomplishments also noted an oft-repeated point — that during Trump’s term, blacks and Hispanics, as well as Asian-Americans and Native Americans all achieved record low unemployment rates. So, too, did Americans with disabilities and workers without a high school diploma, the administration said.
> 
> “The bottom 50 percent of American households saw a 40 percent increase in net worth,” said the administration, adding: “Wages rose fastest for low-income and blue collar workers – a 16 percent pay increase.”
> 
> Meanwhile, “African American homeownership increased from 41.7 percent to 46.4 percent,” the White House noted.
> 
> More than 1.2 million factory and construction jobs were created, as the president enacted “policies to bring back supply chains from overseas,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the meteoric growth in the various U.S. stock indices, which have been good for businesses as well as average Americans’ retirement accounts tied to the markets.
> 
> One of President Trump’s 2016 campaign pledges that went unfulfilled was the passage of a massive infrastructure rebuilding project to repair and replace aging, crumbling bridges, roads, sewers, and water systems. But the administration did manage to invest “over $1.3 billion through the Agriculture Department’s ReConnect Program to bring high-speed broadband infrastructure to rural America,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the president’s COVID-19 policies that included a rejection of “blanket lockdowns” as vital to the economic rebound seen in recent months.
> 
> “During the third quarter of 2020,” the White House said, “the economy grew at a rate of 33.1 percent — the most rapid GDP growth ever recorded.”
> 
> “Since coronavirus lockdowns ended, the economy has added back over 12 million jobs, more than half the jobs lost,” says the White House. “Jobs have been recovered 23 times faster than the previous administration’s recovery.”
> 
> The White House said that under President Barack Obama, “it took 49 months for the unemployment rate to fall from 10 percent” following the Great Recession” to under 7 percent compared to just 3 months for the Trump Administration” following the mass joblessness created by mandated business closures and the pandemic.
> 
> At the same time, “80 percent of small businesses are now up, up from just 53 percent in April.”
> 
> Additional accomplishments noted by the administration include:
> 
> — The creation of more than 9,000 “Opportunity Zones” to attract business investment and create jobs;
> 
> — Tax relief for corporations, businesses, and the vast majority of American workers;
> 
> — The elimination of reams of regulations, which has added to the country’s economic growth;
> 
> — Pursued “fair and reciprocal trade” agreements that put the United States first, including withdrawal “from the job-killing Trans-Pacific Partnership” and replacing the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) with the U.S.-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA);
> 
> — “Historic support for American farmers”;
> 
> — Making the U.S. “a net energy exporter” for the first time in seven decades;
> 
> — Approved the Keystone XL and Dakota Access pipelines;
> 
> — Increased access to the country’s “abundant natural resource in order to achieve energy independence”;
> 
> — Built more than 450 miles of new border wall and secured agreements with countries to house migrants there instead of in the U.S.;
> 
> — “Fully enforced the immigration laws” of the country;
> 
> — Got NATO countries to significantly increase their contributions to the alliance, as per their initial agreement;
> 
> — Strengthened and rebuilt the U.S. military;
> 
> — Reduced U.S. troop presence in war zones overseas;
> 
> — Brokered several historic peace deals between long-time enemies in eastern Europe and the Middle East;
> 
> — Moved the U.S. embassy in Israel to the capital of Jerusalem, though the three previous presidents pledged to do so;
> 
> — Defeated ISIS
> 
> — Sped development of two new vaccines for the COVID-19 pandemic in record time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Unprecedented': White House releases exhaustive list of achievements for Trump presidency​The Trump Administration has released an exhaustive list of accomplishments achieved over the past four years, many of which have largely gone unreported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump put out a list of his greatest hits?
> And you expect a rational person to take one word seriously?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any not true?
Click to expand...

All of them or none depending on whose books you check.
Trump was handed a booming economy and a friendly Congress.
Things were going great UNTIIIIIIIIILLLLLLL
It came time to actually BE President rather than play President.
When we needed a leader, he failed.
That is why he lost.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dadoalex said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted against Trump's racist policies
> I voted against Trump's corruption of the DoJ
> I voted against Trump's covid failures.
> 
> The promise to work on fixing all that Trump fucked up
> PLUUUUUUUS
> Actual factual knowledge of how government works
> Was Biden's key to success.
> 
> That and your ongoing effort to tie Biden to some scandal rather than telling people all your "good stuff."
> You tried your best to Hillary him and it failed.
> And it continues to fail
> Which is why the GOP is doomed next year, in 24, and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No vulgarity, no matter how embarrassed you are by your vote.
> 
> 
> Only a fool....you....would have voted against these:
> 
> “Before the China Virus invaded our shores, we built the world’s most prosperous economy,” the statement begins, noting the administration achieved an “unprecedented economic boom.”
> 
> In addition to 7 million new jobs — “more than three times government experts’ projections” — the administration said that annual income for middle-class families grew by nearly $6,000, or “more than five times the gains during the entire previous administration.”
> 
> Weeks before state and local governments began shutting down their economies, the U.S. unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, “the lowest in a half-century,” the administration said.
> 
> In fact, in March 2019, CBS News reported that there were a million more jobs available in the U.S. than unemployed workers — a fact noted by the administration, which said it “achieved 40 months in a row with more job openings than job hirings.”
> 
> Nearly 160 million Americans were employed pre-pandemic, another record, as “jobless claims hit a nearly 50-year low,” the White House said.
> 
> As incomes gained “in every single metro area” in the country for the first time in almost 30 years, the number of people “claiming unemployment insurance as a share of the population hit its lowest on record,” the administration said.
> 
> The list of accomplishments also noted an oft-repeated point — that during Trump’s term, blacks and Hispanics, as well as Asian-Americans and Native Americans all achieved record low unemployment rates. So, too, did Americans with disabilities and workers without a high school diploma, the administration said.
> 
> “The bottom 50 percent of American households saw a 40 percent increase in net worth,” said the administration, adding: “Wages rose fastest for low-income and blue collar workers – a 16 percent pay increase.”
> 
> Meanwhile, “African American homeownership increased from 41.7 percent to 46.4 percent,” the White House noted.
> 
> More than 1.2 million factory and construction jobs were created, as the president enacted “policies to bring back supply chains from overseas,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the meteoric growth in the various U.S. stock indices, which have been good for businesses as well as average Americans’ retirement accounts tied to the markets.
> 
> One of President Trump’s 2016 campaign pledges that went unfulfilled was the passage of a massive infrastructure rebuilding project to repair and replace aging, crumbling bridges, roads, sewers, and water systems. But the administration did manage to invest “over $1.3 billion through the Agriculture Department’s ReConnect Program to bring high-speed broadband infrastructure to rural America,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the president’s COVID-19 policies that included a rejection of “blanket lockdowns” as vital to the economic rebound seen in recent months.
> 
> “During the third quarter of 2020,” the White House said, “the economy grew at a rate of 33.1 percent — the most rapid GDP growth ever recorded.”
> 
> “Since coronavirus lockdowns ended, the economy has added back over 12 million jobs, more than half the jobs lost,” says the White House. “Jobs have been recovered 23 times faster than the previous administration’s recovery.”
> 
> The White House said that under President Barack Obama, “it took 49 months for the unemployment rate to fall from 10 percent” following the Great Recession” to under 7 percent compared to just 3 months for the Trump Administration” following the mass joblessness created by mandated business closures and the pandemic.
> 
> At the same time, “80 percent of small businesses are now up, up from just 53 percent in April.”
> 
> Additional accomplishments noted by the administration include:
> 
> — The creation of more than 9,000 “Opportunity Zones” to attract business investment and create jobs;
> 
> — Tax relief for corporations, businesses, and the vast majority of American workers;
> 
> — The elimination of reams of regulations, which has added to the country’s economic growth;
> 
> — Pursued “fair and reciprocal trade” agreements that put the United States first, including withdrawal “from the job-killing Trans-Pacific Partnership” and replacing the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) with the U.S.-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA);
> 
> — “Historic support for American farmers”;
> 
> — Making the U.S. “a net energy exporter” for the first time in seven decades;
> 
> — Approved the Keystone XL and Dakota Access pipelines;
> 
> — Increased access to the country’s “abundant natural resource in order to achieve energy independence”;
> 
> — Built more than 450 miles of new border wall and secured agreements with countries to house migrants there instead of in the U.S.;
> 
> — “Fully enforced the immigration laws” of the country;
> 
> — Got NATO countries to significantly increase their contributions to the alliance, as per their initial agreement;
> 
> — Strengthened and rebuilt the U.S. military;
> 
> — Reduced U.S. troop presence in war zones overseas;
> 
> — Brokered several historic peace deals between long-time enemies in eastern Europe and the Middle East;
> 
> — Moved the U.S. embassy in Israel to the capital of Jerusalem, though the three previous presidents pledged to do so;
> 
> — Defeated ISIS
> 
> — Sped development of two new vaccines for the COVID-19 pandemic in record time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Unprecedented': White House releases exhaustive list of achievements for Trump presidency​The Trump Administration has released an exhaustive list of accomplishments achieved over the past four years, many of which have largely gone unreported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump put out a list of his greatest hits?
> And you expect a rational person to take one word seriously?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them or none depending on whose books you check.
> Trump was handed a booming economy and a friendly Congress.
> Things were going great UNTIIIIIIIIILLLLLLL
> It came time to actually BE President rather than play President.
> When we needed a leader, he failed.
> That is why he lost.
Click to expand...




And, more proof that Democrats lie a about everything.


----------



## Dadoalex

PoliticalChic said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beat goes on
> The beat goes on
> Trumpist whines bout losing once again
> La de da de de go and whine some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dunce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here.  Let me help you make sense of that.
> 
> Try to get those fantasies out of your mind.
> Trump lost.
> Trump lost BIGLY
> Trump's loss was YUUUUUGE!
> 
> There, I hope that clarified things for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What policies of Trump's did you vote against?
> 
> What policies of Biden's did you vote for?
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to answer simple questions like that proves it was a stolen election.
> 
> 
> Sooo….the fifth grade was your Senior Year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted against Trump's racist policies
> I voted against Trump's corruption of the DoJ
> I voted against Trump's covid failures.
> 
> The promise to work on fixing all that Trump fucked up
> PLUUUUUUUS
> Actual factual knowledge of how government works
> Was Biden's key to success.
> 
> That and your ongoing effort to tie Biden to some scandal rather than telling people all your "good stuff."
> You tried your best to Hillary him and it failed.
> And it continues to fail
> Which is why the GOP is doomed next year, in 24, and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No vulgarity, no matter how embarrassed you are by your vote.
> 
> 
> Only a fool....you....would have voted against these:
> 
> “Before the China Virus invaded our shores, we built the world’s most prosperous economy,” the statement begins, noting the administration achieved an “unprecedented economic boom.”
> 
> In addition to 7 million new jobs — “more than three times government experts’ projections” — the administration said that annual income for middle-class families grew by nearly $6,000, or “more than five times the gains during the entire previous administration.”
> 
> Weeks before state and local governments began shutting down their economies, the U.S. unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, “the lowest in a half-century,” the administration said.
> 
> In fact, in March 2019, CBS News reported that there were a million more jobs available in the U.S. than unemployed workers — a fact noted by the administration, which said it “achieved 40 months in a row with more job openings than job hirings.”
> 
> Nearly 160 million Americans were employed pre-pandemic, another record, as “jobless claims hit a nearly 50-year low,” the White House said.
> 
> As incomes gained “in every single metro area” in the country for the first time in almost 30 years, the number of people “claiming unemployment insurance as a share of the population hit its lowest on record,” the administration said.
> 
> The list of accomplishments also noted an oft-repeated point — that during Trump’s term, blacks and Hispanics, as well as Asian-Americans and Native Americans all achieved record low unemployment rates. So, too, did Americans with disabilities and workers without a high school diploma, the administration said.
> 
> “The bottom 50 percent of American households saw a 40 percent increase in net worth,” said the administration, adding: “Wages rose fastest for low-income and blue collar workers – a 16 percent pay increase.”
> 
> Meanwhile, “African American homeownership increased from 41.7 percent to 46.4 percent,” the White House noted.
> 
> More than 1.2 million factory and construction jobs were created, as the president enacted “policies to bring back supply chains from overseas,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the meteoric growth in the various U.S. stock indices, which have been good for businesses as well as average Americans’ retirement accounts tied to the markets.
> 
> One of President Trump’s 2016 campaign pledges that went unfulfilled was the passage of a massive infrastructure rebuilding project to repair and replace aging, crumbling bridges, roads, sewers, and water systems. But the administration did manage to invest “over $1.3 billion through the Agriculture Department’s ReConnect Program to bring high-speed broadband infrastructure to rural America,” the list notes.
> 
> The administration also touted the president’s COVID-19 policies that included a rejection of “blanket lockdowns” as vital to the economic rebound seen in recent months.
> 
> “During the third quarter of 2020,” the White House said, “the economy grew at a rate of 33.1 percent — the most rapid GDP growth ever recorded.”
> 
> “Since coronavirus lockdowns ended, the economy has added back over 12 million jobs, more than half the jobs lost,” says the White House. “Jobs have been recovered 23 times faster than the previous administration’s recovery.”
> 
> The White House said that under President Barack Obama, “it took 49 months for the unemployment rate to fall from 10 percent” following the Great Recession” to under 7 percent compared to just 3 months for the Trump Administration” following the mass joblessness created by mandated business closures and the pandemic.
> 
> At the same time, “80 percent of small businesses are now up, up from just 53 percent in April.”
> 
> Additional accomplishments noted by the administration include:
> 
> — The creation of more than 9,000 “Opportunity Zones” to attract business investment and create jobs;
> 
> — Tax relief for corporations, businesses, and the vast majority of American workers;
> 
> — The elimination of reams of regulations, which has added to the country’s economic growth;
> 
> — Pursued “fair and reciprocal trade” agreements that put the United States first, including withdrawal “from the job-killing Trans-Pacific Partnership” and replacing the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) with the U.S.-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA);
> 
> — “Historic support for American farmers”;
> 
> — Making the U.S. “a net energy exporter” for the first time in seven decades;
> 
> — Approved the Keystone XL and Dakota Access pipelines;
> 
> — Increased access to the country’s “abundant natural resource in order to achieve energy independence”;
> 
> — Built more than 450 miles of new border wall and secured agreements with countries to house migrants there instead of in the U.S.;
> 
> — “Fully enforced the immigration laws” of the country;
> 
> — Got NATO countries to significantly increase their contributions to the alliance, as per their initial agreement;
> 
> — Strengthened and rebuilt the U.S. military;
> 
> — Reduced U.S. troop presence in war zones overseas;
> 
> — Brokered several historic peace deals between long-time enemies in eastern Europe and the Middle East;
> 
> — Moved the U.S. embassy in Israel to the capital of Jerusalem, though the three previous presidents pledged to do so;
> 
> — Defeated ISIS
> 
> — Sped development of two new vaccines for the COVID-19 pandemic in record time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Unprecedented': White House releases exhaustive list of achievements for Trump presidency​The Trump Administration has released an exhaustive list of accomplishments achieved over the past four years, many of which have largely gone unreported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump put out a list of his greatest hits?
> And you expect a rational person to take one word seriously?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them or none depending on whose books you check.
> Trump was handed a booming economy and a friendly Congress.
> Things were going great UNTIIIIIIIIILLLLLLL
> It came time to actually BE President rather than play President.
> When we needed a leader, he failed.
> That is why he lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, more proof that Democrats lie a about everything.
Click to expand...

Except who lost in 2020.  That would be


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> And, more proof that Democrats lie a about everything.


The no evidence America haters like dragon idiot and others here can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dragonlady said:


> *Well you didn't get out of kindergarten.  You're still lying and claiming Donald Trump won the election, simply based on your assumption that you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> I guess Trump's lawyers being disbarred for filing false and misleading claims in the court, together with unverified and highly questionable affidavits of "witnesses", and filing litigation in order to mislead the public into believing the election was stolen, is having no impact on you at all.
> 
> Of course, you have to have the critical thinking ability to realize that it would take tens of thousands of people to pull off the kind of conspiracy Trump is claiming happened, and not one of them has been found.
> 
> None of the Republican poll watchers in any of the 50 states saw a single thing amiss in the election or the recounts.  And yet you claim all of them were complicate in the steal.
> 
> None of the Republican Secretaries of State, or officers in the county governments in any of the 50 states saw anything of a "steal", but you continue to believe, on no evidence, that the election was stolen, simply because you don't believe anyone voted for Biden.
> 
> You really cannot be that stupid, can you?*


Nobody is more stupid than you are,that’s not possible


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dragonlady said:


> Wrong.  She cuts and pastes bullshit from conspiracy theory and Russian propaganda websites.  Using Conspiracy Theory and Questionable Websites to support the lies she copies and pastes, isn't doing research.
> 
> *I backed up MY POSTS with links to credible websites.
> 
> Political Chic is the board joke.  Nobody by idiots like you take her seriously.  I refute her garbage, with links, and prove her to be a liar.*


Wrong,you fail to disprove election fraud did not take place so you always attack the messenger to feel good about yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

woodwork201 said:


> Wrong.  What it proves is that she did research and isn't making it up as she goes along.  Making it up,. stating things as fact without any link or supporting documentation, is what the left does - it's what you do.  Political Chic is among the best at providing actual research and documentation to back up her posts.
> 
> Since you can't refute the data she provides, you choose, instead, to attack the messenger.


  
Amen to that.


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> How easily I force you into vulgarity.
> 
> Let's try some other tricks:
> 
> Roll over!
> 
> Sit up!!!
> 
> Good girl!!
> 
> 
> Doggie treat?



Force me into vulgarity?  I guess you’ve given up telling me that I can’t respond to your posts using profanity. Now you’re trying to claim it was your goal all along. 

But once again, you choose to go with insults and assinine claims of “winning”, and fail to respond to a single point raised in my post. 

This is a political discussion board but instead of discussing anything, you cut and paste your OP, and the rest of your responses are cut and paste insults and bullshit. 

You claim that the crowd there is claiming no evidence has gone silent. But after it’s been it’s been pointed out to you time and time again that there is no evidence, what else do you expect us to say? You still haven’t produced any evidence, why should we say anything until you do?

What is rapidly going silent, are calls for more Arizona style clown shows. I fully expect the Dept. Of Justice to file fraud charges against Cyber Ninjas, as well as “Jovan Pulitzer” and the rest of the grifters who are bilking the gullible. 

I’m guessing that you were generous in your donations given how devoted you are to the cause and how much you believe in Trump.


----------



## Dragonlady

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wrong,you fail to disprove election fraud did not take place so you always attack the messenger to feel good about yourself.



You have it backwards fool.

It is not up to anyone to prove that the election wasn’t stolen, it is up to your side to prove that was.  

Not only has trump failed to provide proof that the election was stolen, his lawyers are now being disbarred for lying to the courts and filing false evidence and claims without merit. 

But nice try fool.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> Force me into vulgarity?  I guess you’ve given up telling me that I can’t respond to your posts using profanity. Now you’re trying to claim it was your goal all along.
> 
> But once again, you choose to go with insults and assinine claims of “winning”, and fail to respond to a single point raised in my post.
> 
> This is a political discussion board but instead of discussing anything, you cut and paste your OP, and the rest of your responses are cut and paste insults and bullshit.
> 
> You claim that the crowd there is claiming no evidence has gone silent. But after it’s been it’s been pointed out to you time and time again that there is no evidence, what else do you expect us to say? You still haven’t produced any evidence, why should we say anything until you do?
> 
> What is rapidly going silent, are calls for more Arizona style clown shows. I fully expect the Dept. Of Justice to file fraud charges against Cyber Ninjas, as well as “Jovan Pulitzer” and the rest of the grifters who are bilking the gullible.
> 
> I’m guessing that you were generous in your donations given how devoted you are to the cause and how much you believe in Trump.



" I guess you’ve given up telling me that I can’t respond to your posts using profanity."


Can you quote where I did so?


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> " I guess you’ve given up telling me that I can’t respond to your posts using profanity."
> 
> 
> Can you quote where I did so?



You don't remember your own posts?  Has someone else taken over your account, or are there multiple trolls posting under your user name.

And you still haven't responded to my posts, other than with insults or bullshit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> You don't remember your own posts?  Has someone else taken over your account, or are there multiple trolls posting under your user name.
> 
> And you still haven't responded to my posts, other than with insults or bullshit.




No one will be surprised that I revealed you to be a liar.......again.


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> No one will be surprised that I revealed you to be a liar.......again.



You've never revealed ANYONE to be a liar, other than yourself.  Everything you claim is false, especially your "victories" over other posters.  

You're not even capable of discussing or defending your own posts.  You just slag posters off with your weak ass insults.  YOU think you're being clever, and that you're "winning".  

This is supposed to be a discussion of the fraudits, and you haven't even mentioned Arizona in pages, and are reduced to trolling your own thread in an effort to prove what?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> You've never revealed ANYONE to be a liar, other than yourself.  Everything you claim is false, especially your "victories" over other posters.
> 
> You're not even capable of discussing or defending your own posts.  You just slag posters off with your weak ass insults.  YOU think you're being clever, and that you're "winning".
> 
> This is supposed to be a discussion of the fraudits, and you haven't even mentioned Arizona in pages, and are reduced to trolling your own thread in an effort to prove what?




Did you write this?

" I guess you’ve given up telling me that I can’t respond to your posts using profanity."


Can you quote me saying that?


No?
So you were lying?



For clarity, I have tried to make you a better poster and a better person, by writing the way an adult would, not like a vulgar three year old without self control, would.

I never said you couldn't post in the low-class manner you have, I simply declined to engage such.

Clear?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Did you write this?
> 
> " I guess you’ve given up telling me that I can’t respond to your posts using profanity."
> 
> 
> Can you quote me saying that?
> 
> 
> No?
> So you were lying?
> 
> 
> 
> For clarity, I have tried to make you a better poster and a better person, by writing the way an adult would, not like a vulgar three year old without self control, would.
> 
> I never said you couldn't post in the low-class manner you have, I simply declined to engage such.
> 
> Clear?


It's a pity all you're capable of is whining about nonsensical crap because it's evident you can't address a single point Dragonlady made.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 515342


LOL

Uh... it's Trump's people and other Republicans who are saying that, not just Democrats.


----------



## schmidlap

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


Most Americans acknowledge the legitimacy of the President they elected, and the Cry Baby Sore Loser whining about the election has failed to contrive a single suspect in the vast conspiracy he pulled out of his butt.

Loser must accept that he'll always have his fanatical cult of goons, but that decent Americans are repulsed by his impotence in confronting reality.




*POLICE DEFENDING THE CAPITOL AGAINST FANATICAL TRUMP GOONS*​


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> Most Americans acknowledge the legitimacy of the President they elected, and the Cry Baby Sore Loser whining about the election has failed to contrive a single suspect in the vast conspiracy he pulled out of his butt.
> 
> Loser must accept that he'll always have his fanatical cult of goons, but that decent Americans are repulsed by his impotence in confronting reality.
> 
> View attachment 515815
> *POLICE DEFENDING THE CAPITOL AGAINST FANATICAL TRUMP GOONS*​


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> Most Americans acknowledge the legitimacy of the President they elected, and the Cry Baby Sore Loser whining about the election has failed to contrive a single suspect in the vast conspiracy he pulled out of his butt.
> 
> Loser must accept that he'll always have his fanatical cult of goons, but that decent Americans are repulsed by his impotence in confronting reality.
> 
> View attachment 515815
> *POLICE DEFENDING THE CAPITOL AGAINST FANATICAL TRUMP GOONS*​




"Most Americans acknowledge the legitimacy of the President they elected, and the Cry Baby Sore Loser whining about the election..."


Now for a look at Biden voters:



1.It is of the utmost necessity for the Left to mitigate, disguise, *the year-long series of riots, arsons, assaults, mayhem that they released on America *in preparation for stealing the election. Toward that end, they designed a *Biden-voter riot a the Capitol, *had their media allies pretend the damage was done by Trump supporters, the effort to shield the fact that their BLM, ANTIFA, and assorted other anarko-communist thugs were actually behind it. They learned that from earlier Nazis, as in the Reichstag Fire, a model for false-flag propaganda.







2. Completely ignored behind the pretense that this was an insurrection, a rebellion, an attack on democracy itself, was *the real such attack on America: The three day siege of the White House in May of 2020, occupation of Lafayette Park, and the burning of the historic St. John's Church.



"**Debunking The Photo Op Myth: Inspector General Investigation Refutes Media Account On The Clearing Of Lafayette Park*

For over a year, there has been one fact that has been repeated in literally thousands of news stories: former Attorney General Bill Barr ordered the clearing of Lafayette Park on June 1, 2020 to allow former President Donald Trump to hold his controversial photo op in front of St. John’s Church. From the outset, there was ample reason to question the claim echoed across media outlets. As I noted in my testimony to Congress on the protest that month, the operation was clearly a response to days of violent and destructive protests. Now the Inspector General has completed its investigation and the report debunks the conspiracy theory that the Lafayette Square area was cleared to make way for the Trump photo op.



While many today still claim that the protests were “entirely peaceful” and there was no “attack on the White House,” that claim is demonstrably false. It is only plausible if one looks at the level of violence at the start of the clearing operation as opposed to the prior 48 hours. There was in fact an exceptionally high number of officers were injured during the protests. In addition to a reported* 150 officers were injured (including at least 49 Park Police officers around the White House), *protesters caused extensive property damage including the torching of a historic structure and the attempted arson of St. John’s. The threat was so great that Trump had to be moved into the bunker because the Secret Service feared a breach of security around the White House."









						Debunking The Photo Op Myth: Inspector General Investigation Refutes Media Account On The Clearing Of Lafayette Park
					

For over a year, there has been one fact that has been repeated in literally thousands of news stories: former Attorney General Bill Barr ordered the clearing of Lafayette Park on June 1, 2020 to a…




					jonathanturley.org
				








“More than 60 Secret Service officers and special agents sustained multiple injuries in three days worth of violent clashes stemming from protests demanding justice for George Floyd in Washington, D.C.







The uprisings overflowed from Lafayette Park and continued near the White House on Saturday night and early into Sunday morning. Protesters in the area had taken to the streets since Friday to condemn police brutality.”



At least 60 Secret Service members injured during George Floyd protests in DC







*“St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire ….*fire crews were able to get to the scene to save the historic structure where every president since James Madison has attendended services,…” St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire













First time a President had to be evacuated from the White House since the War of 1812.







Here is MSNBC reporting on that ‘mostly peaceful protest” attacking the WhiteHouse






“….folks trying to make a point of being peaceful….”







Peaceful protesters jumping the barriers at the White House.










The Democrat party would love to have an excuse to cover, to mitigate, what they have done for a full year of riots....and that is the reason for amplifying the farrago at the Capitol.

I've seen worse at Walmart on Black Friday.


----------



## schmidlap

PoliticalChic said:


> "Most Americans acknowledge the legitimacy of the President they elected, and the Cry Baby Sore Loser whining about the election..."
> 
> 
> Now for a look at Biden voters:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.It is of the utmost necessity for the Left to mitigate, disguise, *the year-long series of riots, arsons, assaults, mayhem that they released on America *in preparation for stealing the election. Toward that end, they designed a *Biden-voter riot a the Capitol, *had their media allies pretend the damage was done by Trump supporters, the effort to shield the fact that their BLM, ANTIFA, and assorted other anarko-communist thugs were actually behind it. They learned that from earlier Nazis, as in the Reichstag Fire, a model for false-flag propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Completely ignored behind the pretense that this was an insurrection, a rebellion, an attack on democracy itself, was *the real such attack on America: The three day siege of the White House in May of 2020, occupation of Lafayette Park, and the burning of the historic St. John's Church.
> 
> 
> 
> "**Debunking The Photo Op Myth: Inspector General Investigation Refutes Media Account On The Clearing Of Lafayette Park*
> 
> For over a year, there has been one fact that has been repeated in literally thousands of news stories: former Attorney General Bill Barr ordered the clearing of Lafayette Park on June 1, 2020 to allow former President Donald Trump to hold his controversial photo op in front of St. John’s Church. From the outset, there was ample reason to question the claim echoed across media outlets. As I noted in my testimony to Congress on the protest that month, the operation was clearly a response to days of violent and destructive protests. Now the Inspector General has completed its investigation and the report debunks the conspiracy theory that the Lafayette Square area was cleared to make way for the Trump photo op.
> 
> 
> 
> While many today still claim that the protests were “entirely peaceful” and there was no “attack on the White House,” that claim is demonstrably false. It is only plausible if one looks at the level of violence at the start of the clearing operation as opposed to the prior 48 hours. There was in fact an exceptionally high number of officers were injured during the protests. In addition to a reported* 150 officers were injured (including at least 49 Park Police officers around the White House), *protesters caused extensive property damage including the torching of a historic structure and the attempted arson of St. John’s. The threat was so great that Trump had to be moved into the bunker because the Secret Service feared a breach of security around the White House."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debunking The Photo Op Myth: Inspector General Investigation Refutes Media Account On The Clearing Of Lafayette Park
> 
> 
> For over a year, there has been one fact that has been repeated in literally thousands of news stories: former Attorney General Bill Barr ordered the clearing of Lafayette Park on June 1, 2020 to a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonathanturley.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “More than 60 Secret Service officers and special agents sustained multiple injuries in three days worth of violent clashes stemming from protests demanding justice for George Floyd in Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The uprisings overflowed from Lafayette Park and continued near the White House on Saturday night and early into Sunday morning. Protesters in the area had taken to the streets since Friday to condemn police brutality.”
> 
> 
> 
> At least 60 Secret Service members injured during George Floyd protests in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire ….*fire crews were able to get to the scene to save the historic structure where every president since James Madison has attendended services,…” St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time a President had to be evacuated from the White House since the War of 1812.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is MSNBC reporting on that ‘mostly peaceful protest” attacking the WhiteHouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “….folks trying to make a point of being peaceful….”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful protesters jumping the barriers at the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat party would love to have an excuse to cover, to mitigate, what they have done for a full year of riots....and that is the reason for amplifying the farrago at the Capitol.
> 
> I've seen worse at Walmart on Black Friday.


As succinctly identified by Loser's Attorney General,







[William Barr calls Trump's election fraud claims: 'bulls---' in new book]​


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> As succinctly identified by Loser's Attorney General,
> 
> View attachment 515832
> View attachment 515833
> [William Barr calls Trump's election fraud claims: 'bulls---' in new book]​




No vulgarity.....no matter how thoroughly I've dismantled your lies.


----------



## schmidlap

PoliticalChic said:


> No vulgarity.....no matter how thoroughly I've dismantled your lies.


QED

You are a bloody marvelous _"Exhibit A"_ for all defenders of reason.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

schmidlap your a lying moron.


----------



## Faun

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> schmidlap your a lying moron.


LOLOL 

The jokes you post just write themselves.


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> QED
> 
> You are a bloody marvelous _"Exhibit A"_ for all defenders of reason.




And you are nothing more than a schmidLAP-DOG for the Democrat Party.

You've been exposed as a liar numerous times:


"I know that neo-nazis venerate Trump as their _"God Emperor"__,_





						Well, If You Can Call Obama ‘The Messiah,’…
					

….I suppose you can call Daunte Wright ‘our prince.’    1.“At Daunte Wright Funeral, Minneapolis Mourns the ‘Prince of Brooklyn Center’  At Daunte Wright Funeral, Minneapolis Mourns the ‘Prince of Brooklyn Center’    2. If there is any doubt that Democrat voters have given up judgement and...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




_A lie,_



“Why do you refer to him as _'The Messiah'?_
He was a successful politician, not a cult leader.”
Well, If You Can Call Obama ‘The Messiah,’…

A lie. Your side called him the messiah.



“Despite their inflicting death and injuries upon the police attempting to defend the Capitol,”
https://www.usmessageboard.com/thre...on-the-right-side.892961/page-7#post-26962584

A lie.
Your side caused over a thousand police injuries during the year-long series of riots and assaults and arsons, and the only death at the Capitol.


“White Privilege is evident in *the distribution *of wealth and power in America, historically-based and perpetuated* via laws,* educational advantages, inherited wealth, Good Ol' Boy networks, racial prejudices, etc., but some Whites are disgruntled because they do not believe they share in it.” The Myth Of White Privilege post #77

Another lie….there are no such laws in America.
And the arbitrary number of persons in any role has nothing to do with racism.
The only racism is skin color requirements instituted by the Democrats.




Try to stop lying.....do your best.


----------



## schmidlap

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> schmidlap your a lying moron.


You may be in a tizzy because of the empirical data that I provide, and need to lash out at the messenger.

 Americans tolerate the grievance-driven denial, but don't want to see another goon attack on our Congress.


----------



## schmidlap

schmidlap said:


> Most Americans acknowledge the legitimacy of the President they elected, and the Cry Baby Sore Loser whining about the election has failed to contrive a single suspect in the vast conspiracy he pulled out of his butt.


Bob Dole -_ Mr Republican_ himself - has candidly expressed a sentiment that many of his ilk, undoubtedly share:

 Dole said there's no question that Trump lost his reelection race in 2020 – 
narrowly perhaps but fair and square.

_"He lost the election, and I regret that he did, but they did,"_ Dole said._ 

"He had Rudy Giuliani running all over the country, claiming fraud. 
He never had one bit of fraud in all those lawsuits he filed and statements he made."



"I'm a Trumper,"_ Dole said at one point during the conversation. But he added at another,
* "I'm sort of Trumped out, though."*

[At 98 and facing cancer, Bob Dole reckons with legacy of Trump and ponders future of GOP]​


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Georgia ballots rejected by machines were later altered by election workers to count​... marks for candidates like Trump were sometimes removed so ballots could count for Biden.
A Dominion Voting machine had rejected the ballot on election night because the voter had filled in boxes for both Trump and his Democratic opponent Joe Biden, an error known as an "overvote." The machine determined neither candidate should get a tally, and the ballot was referred for human review.

The image of the ballot, obtained by Just the News, shows the voter messily scribbled a large blob in the box to select Trump as president while also putting a thinner check mark next to Biden's name. "








						Georgia ballots rejected by machines were later altered by election workers to count
					

Records obtained by Just the News provide unprecedented glimpse into human adjudication of thousands of ballots, where marks for candidates like Trump were sometimes removed so ballots could count for Biden.




					justthenews.com


----------



## mamooth

PoliticalChic said:


> "Georgia ballots rejected by machines were later altered by election workers to count


If you look at the ballot, it's clear that the voter initially checked the Trump circle, and then scribbled over that check mark, and then checked the Biden circle. The voter's intent was clearly to vote for Biden, so the vote was correctly awarded to Biden.

So, PC here is upset because a clear vote for Biden went to Biden, instead of getting stolen by Trump cronies who took the "It's who counts the votes that matters" mantra to heart. She's escalating her cheating-lust to new levels of Stalinism.


----------



## bodecea

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> schmidlap your a lying moron.



"your"


----------



## PoliticalChic

mamooth said:


> If you look at the ballot, it's clear that the voter initially checked the Trump circle, and then scribbled over that check mark, and then checked the Biden circle. The voter's intent was clearly to vote for Biden, so the vote was correctly awarded to Biden.
> 
> So, PC here is upset because a clear vote for Biden went to Biden, instead of getting stolen by Trump cronies who took the "It's who counts the votes that matters" mantra to heart. She's escalating her cheating-lust to new levels of Stalinism.




I hope you don't mind me putting you on the spot.....


Trump got 74.2 million votes.

Biden couldn't possibly have gotten close to that number.



Let's use you to prove it:

I can name dozens of Biden policies I voted against.....and Trump policies I voted for.

Let's see you name the Biden policies you voted for, or the Trump policies you voted against.

If.....when.....you can't, well....


........then the only explanation is a stolen election.


----------



## mamooth

Hey, way to run from getting your stolen ballot claim debunked.


PoliticalChic said:


> Trump got 74.2 million votes.
> 
> Biden couldn't possibly have gotten close to that number.


Because you _feel_ that's the case?

I'm sure that, for a cultist, that's a very compelling argument.



PoliticalChic said:


> Let's use you to prove it:
> 
> I can name dozens of Biden policies I voted against.....and Trump policies I voted for.
> 
> Let's see you name the Biden policies you voted for, or the Trump policies you voted against.
> 
> If.....when.....you can't, well....
> 
> ........then the only explanation is a stolen election.



"If people won't waste time jumping through the meaningless hoops put forth by a crazy person, it proves the election is stolen!"

Certainly, I can do what you ask. And I will. But first, you have to prove your honest intentions. You have to admit, before I do, that if I list Biden's good policies, it means the election was _not_ stolen. 

If you make that pledge, I'll meet your challenge.

If you won't make that pledge, it demonstrates you're not being honest., and that you intend to move the goalposts after I meet your challenge.

Your move.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

bodecea said:


> "your"


You're a moron.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mamooth said:


> Hey, way to run from getting your stolen ballot claim debunked.
> 
> Because you _feel_ that's the case?
> 
> I'm sure that, for a cultist, that's a very compelling argument.
> 
> 
> 
> "If people won't waste time jumping through the meaningless hoops put forth by a crazy person, it proves the election is stolen!"
> 
> Certainly, I can do what you ask. And I will. But first, you have to prove your honest intentions. You have to admit, before I do, that if I list Biden's good policies, it means the election was _not_ stolen.
> 
> If you make that pledge, I'll meet your challenge.
> 
> If you won't make that pledge, it demonstrates you're not being honest., and that you intend to move the goalposts after I meet your challenge.
> 
> Your move.




I can name dozens of Biden policies I voted against.....and Trump policies I voted for.

Let's see you name the Biden policies you voted for, or the Trump policies you voted against.

If.....when.....you can't, well....


........then the only explanation is a stolen election.


----------



## mamooth

PoliticalChic said:


> I can name dozens of Biden policies I voted against.....and Trump policies I voted for.


By your logic, if I can the many Biden policies I voted for -- and I can -- you have to admit the election was valid.

That's why I challenged you to make the pledge that you'd do so, once I named the policies.

In response, you've run from the challenge and gone into deflection mode. That indicates that you intend to move the goalposts after I name those policies.

You're obviously being intellectually dishonest, so nobody should waste time on you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mamooth said:


> By your logic, if I can the many Biden policies I voted for -- and I can -- you have to admit the election was valid.
> 
> That's why I challenged you to make the pledge that you'd do so, once I named the policies.
> 
> In response, you've run from the challenge and gone into deflection mode. That indicates that you intend to move the goalposts after I name those policies.
> 
> You're obviously being intellectually dishonest, so nobody should waste time on you.





"... once I named the policies."
...but I decide if they are good for America.



I can name dozens of Biden policies I voted against.....and Trump policies I voted for.

Let's see you name the Biden policies you voted for, or the Trump policies you voted against.

If.....when.....you can't, well....


........then the only explanation is a stolen election.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.











Put a steak on it, sucker.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mamooth said:


> By your logic, if I can the many Biden policies I voted for -- and I can -- you have to admit the election was valid.
> 
> That's why I challenged you to make the pledge that you'd do so, once I named the policies.
> 
> In response, you've run from the challenge and gone into deflection mode. That indicates that you intend to move the goalposts after I name those policies.
> 
> You're obviously being intellectually dishonest, so nobody should waste time on you.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> "... once I named the policies."
> ...but I decide if they are good for America.
> 
> 
> 
> I can name dozens of Biden policies I voted against.....and Trump policies I voted for.
> 
> Let's see you name the Biden policies you voted for, or the Trump policies you voted against.
> 
> If.....when.....you can't, well....
> 
> 
> ........then the only explanation is a stolen election.


You can reiterate that lie until you die but no evidence in a court of law won't get you a pat on the head.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 619898


Don't you worry the Trump kids and inlaws did the same.


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> I can name dozens of Biden policies I voted against.....and Trump policies I voted for.
> 
> Let's see you name the Biden policies you voted for, or the Trump policies you voted against.
> 
> If.....when.....you can't, well....
> 
> 
> ........then the only explanation is a stolen election.



What a stupid comment from you.  But then "stupid" is all you know.

Trump doesn't have any policies.  You can't even name a policy Donald Trump was asking Congress to pass, because there were none.

Other than tearing up trade deals, strategic arms limitation treaties, and defense alliances.


PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 619897
> 
> 
> 
> Put a steak on it, sucker.



No one cares about Hunter Biden, except his family.  You fools keep pressing the laptop story like it means something.  It doesn't.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> What a stupid comment from you.  But then "stupid" is all you know.
> 
> Trump doesn't have any policies.  You can't even name a policy Donald Trump was asking Congress to pass, because there were none.
> 
> Other than tearing up trade deals, strategic arms limitation treaties, and defense alliances.
> 
> 
> No one cares about Hunter Biden, except his family.  You fools keep pressing the laptop story like it means something.  It doesn't.





"Trump doesn't have any policies."


Kicking you around the block has become a cottage industry around here.


Let's remind all the mindless....you......of Trump's five Nobel nominations for peace in the Middle East, quieting of North Korea, no invasions by Russia, keeping Iran guessing, having the courage to move our embassy to Jerusalem, forcing Mexico to keep invaders on their side of the border, sending ships through the South China Sea that China claimed was theirs, not turning over tons of armaments to the Taliban..........astounding foreign policy achievements that no Democrat can claim.


----------



## Cellblock2429

B. Kidd said:


> Karma is already beginning to attack Joe.
> He sprained his ankle yesterday playing with his dog 'Major'!
> I just love karma, don't you?


/----/ Joe's idea of playing ain't the same as the dog's.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> What a stupid comment from you.  But then "stupid" is all you know.
> 
> Trump doesn't have any policies.  You can't even name a policy Donald Trump was asking Congress to pass, because there were none.
> 
> Other than tearing up trade deals, strategic arms limitation treaties, and defense alliances.
> 
> 
> No one cares about Hunter Biden, except his family.  You fools keep pressing the laptop story like it means something.  It doesn't.


Trump Administration Drastically Cuts Refugees Allowed To ...


Sep 26, 2019The new cap, which marks the third time the *Trump* administration has dwindled the refugee limit, would also be a more than *80%* decline compared with the last year of the Obama administration, when...



Border chief: Wall cuts illegal crossings 80% - Washington ...
Border chief: Wall cuts illegal crossings 80%
Feb 27, 2020Democrats eye *Trump* censure as Senate acquittal all but assured "We've seen apprehensions and *illegal* entries and gotaways all being *reduced* *by* over *80%* in that 20-mile stretch," Mr. Morgan told...



A Review Of Trump Immigration Policy - Forbes
A Review Of Trump Immigration Policy
Aug 26, 2020For FY 2020, the *Trump* administration established an annual ceiling for refugees 84% lower than the final year of the Obama administration (from 110,000 down to 18,000). As of July 17, 2020, only...



Illegal immigrant crossings fall 78% and once overcrowded ...
Illegal immigrant crossings fall 78% and once overcrowded cells are empty
First is daily apprehensions, a number that hit 4,600 at the height of the latest crisis in May. That has now dropped to 1,300. What's more, he said, the 21-daily average is below 1,000, a 78% cut....



Illegal immigration dropped 80 percent in El Paso due to ...
Illegal immigration dropped 80 percent in El Paso due to border wall, border chief says
*Illegal* *immigration* in one area of Texas has dropped more than *80* percent thanks to the new border wall system that includes multiple layers of fencing, roads, lights, and extra personnel, the acting commissioner of Customs and Border Protection Mark Morgan told Congress on Thursday.



Illegal crossings lowest in years as border wall expands ...
Illegal crossings lowest in years as border wall expands
*Trump* said the expanded border wall is helping slow *illegal* *immigration* into the United States. He noted that the last two months have seen the lowest number of *illegal* crossings in years, while *illegal* crossings from Central America are down 97 percent.



Trump Further Reduces Obama's Refugee Inflow to U.S. by 80 ...
Trump Further Reduces Obama's Refugee Inflow to U.S. by 80 Percent
Oct 1, 2020President *Trump* is further reducing the inflow of refugees to the United States, cutting their resettlement by *80* percent compared to former President Obama's last year in office.






Now.....the prison camp you call home:

*Being a Terrorist won’t disqualify you from being a Canadian citizen but just try refusing the jab.* *








						When is a Canadian No Longer a Canadian - RAIR
					

Being a Terrorist won’t disqualify you from being a Canadian citizen but just try refusing the jab.




					rairfoundation.com
				



*


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dragonlady said:


> What a stupid comment from you.  But then "stupid" is all you know.
> 
> Trump doesn't have any policies.  You can't even name a policy Donald Trump was asking Congress to pass, because there were none.
> 
> Other than tearing up trade deals, strategic arms limitation treaties, and defense alliances.
> 
> 
> No one cares about Hunter Biden, except his family.  You fools keep pressing the laptop story like it means something.  It doesn't.


/-----/ *"Trump doesn't have any policies.  You can't even name a policy Donald Trump was asking Congress to pass, because there were none."*
Here are a few, you can choose to ignore. MAGAPILL.COM


----------



## Oddball

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com











						The Navarro Report Vol I, II, III - Feb. 2, 2021.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## JimH52

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 619898


You are so full of shit, your eyes are brown....


----------



## JimH52

I guess you MAGA nuts are upset that thousands are not dying each day?









						All the President’s Lies About the Coronavirus
					

An unfinished compendium of Trump’s overwhelming dishonesty during a national emergency




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

JimH52 said:


> You are so full of shit, your eyes are brown....





No vulgarity, no matter how totally I've destroyed your worldview.

Re-post in an adult manner and I will wipe up the floor with you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JimH52 said:


> I guess you MAGA nuts are upset that thousands are not dying each day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the President’s Lies About the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> An unfinished compendium of Trump’s overwhelming dishonesty during a national emergency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com





Of course they are......but not from the Wuhan Red Death.


The chances of dying from that are ......ZERO.



Watch me destroy you......

1. And as far as how disastrous the Wuhan is to folks without those underlying co-morbidities, quick review of the facts: If one gets the Wuhan, *the chances of dying from it approach zero*….no more than a rounding error in the data.
An elderly, overweight President had it, and ten days later is doing two hours-long rallies a day.







*2. Here, from WebMD:

Coronavirus Recovery Rates*



Scientists and researchers are constantly tracking infections and recoveries. But they have data only on confirmed cases, so they can’t count people who don’t get COVID-19 tests. Experts also don’t have information about the outcome of every infection. However, early estimates predict that the overall COVID-19 recovery rate is between 97% and 99.75%.

Coronavirus Recovery







3. Hill reporter Joe Consha said the following on Fox.

"The CDC said that between the ages of zero and 19, 99.97% of people survive the Wuhan.
....between 20 and 45, 99.98%
....between 50 and 65, 99.5%
....and over 70, about 95%.







*4. “Study Shows Children have a 99.995% Covid Recovery Rate with TWO Deaths Per Million Kids

This was never about healthcare. It was, is, and always will be about control.”



*


*Study Shows Children have a 99.995% Covid Recovery Rate with TWO Deaths Per Million Kids*​*Let's put the conclusions up front. There is no reason for kids to wear masks. There's no reason to keep






truthbasedmedia.com*









5. If you had no co-morbidities to begin with.....












*



*


*Mortality Risk of COVID-19 - Statistics and Research*​*Our interactive data visualizations which show the case fatality rate in each country, is updated daily.






ourworldindata.org



That’s worldwide….includes nations with third world healthcare: under 1%







6. “Most people recover from Covid-19.*




Most people with Covid-19 have mild illness and are able to recover at home without medical care,… Most people recover from Covid-19. Here's why it's hard to pinpoint exactly how many











7. The mechanism of the hoax was simply to claim that deaths that would have occurred (most who died already had DNRs), and to substitute the real cause of death (the usual causes… *heart disease, respiratory diseases, influenza and pneumonia) a*nd pretend that the Wuhan was responsible.



It was designed to dissipate the value of Trump’s miraculous economy….and it worked.





You won, you hurt America badly, but you got rid of your b_ête noire._



Give it up already: no, 600,000 Americans did not die of the Wuhan Red Death.



It's just one more of the myriad lies Democrats tell.


*8. “Does COVID-19 have a 98 percent survival rate?*

Health officials estimate more 99% of infected patients survive

*DETROIT* – Health officials have confirmed the survival rate for people with the coronavirus (COVID-19) is high, but that’s no reason to relax safety measures that have been put in place.

One of the numbers that has been circulating on social media is that COVID-19 has a 98% or higher survival rate.

As of Wednesday, the number of cases in the United States was around 3,512,000 and the number of deaths was around 137,000. That would make the case fatality rate 3.9%, so based on confirmed cases, about 96% of people survive.” Does COVID-19 have a 98 percent survival rate?u



Doesn’t look like a great reason to ruin the economy and the lives of millions of unaffected individuals…..

…..unless you have an ulterior purpose.

============================================================

9. “*Infection Fatality Rate (23k / 1.7M = 1.4% IFR)*​Actual Cases with an outcome as of May 1 = estimated actual recovered (1,671,351) + estimated actual deaths (23,430) = *1,694,781*.

Infection Fatality Rate (IFR) = Deaths / Cases = 23,430 / 1,694,781 = *1.4%* (1.4% of people infected with SARS-CoV-2 have a fatal outcome, while 98.6% recover).” Coronavirus Death Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer



10. “*VERIFY: Yes, COVID-19 has a 99% survival rate but numbers don't tell the whole story*​*The Question*

Is the survivability rate of COVID-19 close to 100%?

*The Answer*

According to coronavirus data from the North Carolina Department of Health and Human Services, there have been more than 992,000 COVID-19 cases statewide since the pandemic's start. To date, there have been close to 13,000 coronavirus-related deaths.

That would make the percentage of infections resulting in survival close to 99%” VERIFY: Yes, COVID-19 has a 99% survival rate but numbers don't tell the whole story




And this:


*Professor: COVID Survival Rate For Under 20s is 99.9987%*

97.1% of over 70s not in care homes survive.





Professor: COVID Survival Rate For Under 20s is 99.9987%​97.1% of over 70s not in care homes survive.
summit.news





Soooo......how'd you get so stuuuuuuuuuupid??????????


----------



## JimH52

PoliticalChic said:


> Of course they are......but not from the Wuhan Red Death.
> 
> 
> The chances of dying from that are ......ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me destroy you......
> 
> 1. And as far as how disastrous the Wuhan is to folks without those underlying co-morbidities, quick review of the facts: If one gets the Wuhan, *the chances of dying from it approach zero*….no more than a rounding error in the data.
> An elderly, overweight President had it, and ten days later is doing two hours-long rallies a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Here, from WebMD:
> 
> Coronavirus Recovery Rates*
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists and researchers are constantly tracking infections and recoveries. But they have data only on confirmed cases, so they can’t count people who don’t get COVID-19 tests. Experts also don’t have information about the outcome of every infection. However, early estimates predict that the overall COVID-19 recovery rate is between 97% and 99.75%.
> 
> Coronavirus Recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Hill reporter Joe Consha said the following on Fox.
> 
> "The CDC said that between the ages of zero and 19, 99.97% of people survive the Wuhan.
> ....between 20 and 45, 99.98%
> ....between 50 and 65, 99.5%
> ....and over 70, about 95%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. “Study Shows Children have a 99.995% Covid Recovery Rate with TWO Deaths Per Million Kids
> 
> This was never about healthcare. It was, is, and always will be about control.”
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Study Shows Children have a 99.995% Covid Recovery Rate with TWO Deaths Per Million Kids*​*Let's put the conclusions up front. There is no reason for kids to wear masks. There's no reason to keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truthbasedmedia.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. If you had no co-morbidities to begin with.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Mortality Risk of COVID-19 - Statistics and Research*​*Our interactive data visualizations which show the case fatality rate in each country, is updated daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ourworldindata.org
> 
> 
> 
> That’s worldwide….includes nations with third world healthcare: under 1%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. “Most people recover from Covid-19.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people with Covid-19 have mild illness and are able to recover at home without medical care,… Most people recover from Covid-19. Here's why it's hard to pinpoint exactly how many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. The mechanism of the hoax was simply to claim that deaths that would have occurred (most who died already had DNRs), and to substitute the real cause of death (the usual causes… *heart disease, respiratory diseases, influenza and pneumonia) a*nd pretend that the Wuhan was responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> It was designed to dissipate the value of Trump’s miraculous economy….and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won, you hurt America badly, but you got rid of your b_ête noire._
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up already: no, 600,000 Americans did not die of the Wuhan Red Death.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just one more of the myriad lies Democrats tell.
> 
> 
> *8. “Does COVID-19 have a 98 percent survival rate?*
> 
> Health officials estimate more 99% of infected patients survive
> 
> *DETROIT* – Health officials have confirmed the survival rate for people with the coronavirus (COVID-19) is high, but that’s no reason to relax safety measures that have been put in place.
> 
> One of the numbers that has been circulating on social media is that COVID-19 has a 98% or higher survival rate.
> 
> As of Wednesday, the number of cases in the United States was around 3,512,000 and the number of deaths was around 137,000. That would make the case fatality rate 3.9%, so based on confirmed cases, about 96% of people survive.” Does COVID-19 have a 98 percent survival rate?u
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t look like a great reason to ruin the economy and the lives of millions of unaffected individuals…..
> 
> …..unless you have an ulterior purpose.
> 
> ============================================================
> 
> 9. “*Infection Fatality Rate (23k / 1.7M = 1.4% IFR)*​Actual Cases with an outcome as of May 1 = estimated actual recovered (1,671,351) + estimated actual deaths (23,430) = *1,694,781*.
> 
> Infection Fatality Rate (IFR) = Deaths / Cases = 23,430 / 1,694,781 = *1.4%* (1.4% of people infected with SARS-CoV-2 have a fatal outcome, while 98.6% recover).” Coronavirus Death Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> 
> 
> 10. “*VERIFY: Yes, COVID-19 has a 99% survival rate but numbers don't tell the whole story*​*The Question*
> 
> Is the survivability rate of COVID-19 close to 100%?
> 
> *The Answer*
> 
> According to coronavirus data from the North Carolina Department of Health and Human Services, there have been more than 992,000 COVID-19 cases statewide since the pandemic's start. To date, there have been close to 13,000 coronavirus-related deaths.
> 
> That would make the percentage of infections resulting in survival close to 99%” VERIFY: Yes, COVID-19 has a 99% survival rate but numbers don't tell the whole story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> *Professor: COVID Survival Rate For Under 20s is 99.9987%*
> 
> 97.1% of over 70s not in care homes survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor: COVID Survival Rate For Under 20s is 99.9987%​97.1% of over 70s not in care homes survive.
> summit.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......how'd you get so stuuuuuuuuuupid??????????


Nobody is reading your BS.  When did you become a Mod?....Back on Ignore!


----------



## PoliticalChic

JimH52 said:


> Nobody is reading your BS.  When did you become a Mod?....Back on Ignore!




You read every word, liar.....and realized ethat 10-11 fully linked, sourced and documented items was more than you could handle.


And that is what makes you a perfect Democrat voter....you're a liar and you demand to remain ignorant.



Here's some more proof that no one died from the covid....any more than any other flu:

*11. Cases*

*28,756,489*​
Definition

*New cases today*

(Calculated)

*41,835

Change over 7 days*

(Calculated)

*1. Deaths*

*515,151*​
Definition

*https://covidtracking.com/data*

* 

That’s a fatality rate of 0.0179=1.8%*



*√

====================================================================*

12. AND.....let's never forget that most of the "covid deaths" aren't.......they were simply called that to produce panic.

In order to advance the scheme, the powers arranged *against Trump simply ordered their minions, supporters, to claim deaths due to* *heart disease, respiratory diseases, influenza and pneumonia*, were due to the Wuhan.



*“COVID-19 should be reported on the death certificate for all decedents where the disease caused or is assumed to have caused or contributed to death. *Certifiers should include as much detail as possible based on their knowledge of the case, medical records, laboratory testing, etc.,” the guidance continued.

“If the decedent had other chronic conditions such as COPD or asthma that may have also contributed, these conditions can be reported in Part II.”

Is The Number of Deaths Due To COVID-19 Being Inflated, And, If So, Why? | NewsRadio 740 KTRH | Michael Berry





No matter the actual cause........it's the Chinavirus!







13. A startling coincidence…..the reductions in reported deaths due to the four usual causes just happen to be the number now reported due to the Chinese flu, and patients with those conditions just happened to have DNRs (do not resuscitate), and would have died with or without the virus.



“The study found that “This trend is completely contrary to the pattern observed in all previous years.” In fact, *“the total decrease in deaths by other causes almost exactly equals the increase in deaths by COVID-19.”*





Briand concludes that the COVID-19 death toll in the United States is misleading and that *deaths from other diseases are being categorized as COVID-19 deaths.*



There have reports of* inflated COVID-19 deaths numbers *for months.

*Study Finds 89% of Patients Who Died From COVID-19 Had a Do-Not-Resuscitate Order*



*Just one more scam and hoax......

....but this one may have worked.

√*

==========================================================================

*CDC Quietly Revokes RT-PCR Emergency Use Authorization Because They Counted Covid-19 and Influenza Together*

Here’s a punch in the gut for a nation that’s already hurting. As it turns out, the so-called “gold standard” testing referenced by so many “doctors” like Anthony Fauci, as well as government officials across the board, has had its Emergency Use Authorization revoked.

The CDC announced, albeit quietly, on Wednesday that the RT-PCR tests used to tell millions of Americans they’re infected with Covid-19 has been unable to accurately differentiate between the various coronaviruses. Of particular note is the inability of these tests to know whether someone is infected with Covid-19 or influenza.

The RT-PCR tests they’ve been touting for 17-months are suddenly being blacklisted by the CDC.

According to the *CDC website* [emphasis added]:

_After December 31, 2021, CDC will withdraw the request to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) of the CDC 2019-Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) Real-Time RT-PCR Diagnostic Panel, the assay first introduced in February 2020 for detection of SARS-CoV-2 only. CDC is providing this advance notice for clinical laboratories to have adequate time to select and implement one of the many FDA-authorized alternatives.

…CDC encourages laboratories to _*consider adoption of a multiplexed method that can facilitate detection and differentiation of SARS-CoV-2 and influenza viruses*_. Such_

If it’s not really flu they’re trying to detect, what is it? What do they know? CDC Quietly Revokes RT-PCR Emergency Use Authorization Because They Counted Covid-19 and Influenza Together ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily




You've always been a sucker, huh????


In your face, booooyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 619897
> 
> 
> 
> Put a steak on it, sucker.


Trolling 1.5 year old posts, bot? C'mon, you can do better than that.
So far, there is absolutely NOTHING to the Hunter Biden laptop story..except to say it looks like it doesn't exist.
I know you card carrying members of Alt-Right Nation want to believe..but no one outside of you fanatics cares.
Or ever will care..since Hunter Biden isn't..and will never be President.

But keep it up. Every day, Republicans and conservatives piss away a little more of that advantage they had upcoming
in November.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Trolling 1.5 year old posts, bot? C'mon, you can do better than that.Ohhh
> So far, there is absolutely NOTHING to the Hunter Biden laptop story..except to say it looks like it doesn't exist.
> I know you card carrying members of Alt-Right Nation want to believe..but no one outside of you fanatics cares.
> Or ever will care..since Hunter Biden isn't..and will never be President.
> 
> But keep it up. Every day, Republicans and conservatives piss away a little more of that advantage they had upcoming
> in November.




Why are you afraid of it?

Ohhhh......so this is why? It proves you a total fool:






NYT finally admits Hunter Biden's laptop is real a year after ...dailymail.co.uk› news › article-10624113 › NYT-finally-admits-Hunter-Bidens-laptop-real-year-DailyMail-com-confirmed-authenticity.html
5 days ago - The New York Times finally *admitted* the contents of *Hunter* *Biden*'s abandoned *laptop* are indeed authentic, in a report about his business dealings published this week.






Now that Joe Biden’s president, the Times finally admits: ...nypost.com› 2022 › 03 › 17 › the-times-finally-admits-hunter-bidens-laptop-is-real
5 days ago - First, The New York Times decides more than a year later that *Hunter* *Biden*'s business woes are worthy of a story. Then, deep in the piece, in passing, it notes that *Hunter*'*s* *laptop* *is* legitimate.






Opinion | Hunter Biden’s Laptop Is Finally News Fit to Printwsj.com › opinion › review & outlook
4 days ago - The press that ignored the story in 2020 *admits* that it’s real.






Author Peter Schweizer makes bold prediction on Hunter Biden after ...washingtonexaminer.com› news › author-peter-schweizer-makes-bold-prediction-on-hunter-biden-after-new-york-times-admits-laptop-legit





2 days ago - Author Peter Schweizer, whose books have cataloged the dubious dealings of the Clinton and *Biden* families, thinks he knows what's behind the New York Times's long-delayed admission that *Hunter* *Biden*'s damning *laptop* *is* not a Russian disinformation operation after all.






Hunter Biden’s laptop is legitimate admits New York Times | VICTOR ...reviewjournal.com › home › opinion › opinion columns › victor joecks
5 days ago - Here’s a better slogan for The New York Times: Where yesterday’s conspiracy theories become today’s news.



Hunter Biden’s emails are genuine, The New York Times admits ...thetimes.co.uk› article › hunter-bidens-emails-are-genuine-the-new-york-times-admits-ccf76cjc2
2 days ago - The New York Times has confirmed that the contents of a *laptop* belonging to President *Biden*’s son *Hunter* are authentic, more than two years after the story brok




Now.....work on getting your foot out of your mouth......and, next time you're wrong......take  your shoe off before inserting it into your maw.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Trolling 1.5 year old posts, bot? C'mon, you can do better than that.
> So far, there is absolutely NOTHING to the Hunter Biden laptop story..except to say it looks like it doesn't exist.
> I know you card carrying members of Alt-Right Nation want to believe..but no one outside of you fanatics cares.
> Or ever will care..since Hunter Biden isn't..and will never be President.
> 
> But keep it up. Every day, Republicans and conservatives piss away a little more of that advantage they had upcoming
> in November.




Just to repeat my view, the Left hasn't been "forced" to admit that the laptop is real, and that Joe is bought by the Chinese....

....this is their playbook.

Biden is not the problem.....Democrat policies are. It would be the same no matter the face they put on top of the ticket.

They will allow all the pins you wish in the voo-doo doll that is Joe Biden, and then toss him under the bus......they now admit that Bill Clinton is a rapist.......and put another Nazi....er, Democrat on the ticket.
Democrats must all be tossed.

Elba is open.



The clue is here: Biden has served his purpose, the sacrifice to impliment the Left's policies.... now they can blame him and toss him under the bus.
And the most stupid will simply vote for the next Democrat.

Here is the Times shedding this skin:
"Election Manipulation Unmasked: NY Times Finally Admits Hunter Biden Emails Were Authentic, Not ‘Russian Disinformation’​
Prof. Jacobson: “Biden sold his VP office to enrich his family, it was the biggest story of the 2020 election, and the media, big tech, and Biden lied about it and covered it up – it made a difference in the outcome. Biden is President because of this manipulation and collusion.”






Election Manipulation Unmasked: NY Times Finally Admits Hunter Biden Emails Were Authentic, Not ‘Russian Disinformation’​Prof. Jacobson: "Biden sold his VP office to enrich his family, it was the biggest story of the 2020 election, and the media, big tech, and Biden lied about it and covered it up - it made a difference in the outcome. Biden is President because of this manipulation and collusion."





legalinsurrection.com



The Democrats always knew the truth.....and now theyr're ready to tell teir voters


----------



## JimH52

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Trolling 1.5 year old posts, bot? C'mon, you can do better than that.
> So far, there is absolutely NOTHING to the Hunter Biden laptop story..except to say it looks like it doesn't exist.
> I know you card carrying members of Alt-Right Nation want to believe..but no one outside of you fanatics cares.
> Or ever will care..since Hunter Biden isn't..and will never be President.
> 
> But keep it up. Every day, Republicans and conservatives piss away a little more of that advantage they had upcoming
> in November.


PoliticalChic is cerebrally challenged...in other words....MAGA.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> Why are you afraid of it?
> 
> Ohhhh......so this is why? It proves you a total fool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT finally admits Hunter Biden's laptop is real a year after ...dailymail.co.uk› news › article-10624113 › NYT-finally-admits-Hunter-Bidens-laptop-real-year-DailyMail-com-confirmed-authenticity.html
> 5 days ago - The New York Times finally *admitted* the contents of *Hunter* *Biden*'s abandoned *laptop* are indeed authentic, in a report about his business dealings published this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Joe Biden’s president, the Times finally admits: ...nypost.com› 2022 › 03 › 17 › the-times-finally-admits-hunter-bidens-laptop-is-real
> 5 days ago - First, The New York Times decides more than a year later that *Hunter* *Biden*'s business woes are worthy of a story. Then, deep in the piece, in passing, it notes that *Hunter*'*s* *laptop* *is* legitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Hunter Biden’s Laptop Is Finally News Fit to Printwsj.com › opinion › review & outlook
> 4 days ago - The press that ignored the story in 2020 *admits* that it’s real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Author Peter Schweizer makes bold prediction on Hunter Biden after ...washingtonexaminer.com› news › author-peter-schweizer-makes-bold-prediction-on-hunter-biden-after-new-york-times-admits-laptop-legit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days ago - Author Peter Schweizer, whose books have cataloged the dubious dealings of the Clinton and *Biden* families, thinks he knows what's behind the New York Times's long-delayed admission that *Hunter* *Biden*'s damning *laptop* *is* not a Russian disinformation operation after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s laptop is legitimate admits New York Times | VICTOR ...reviewjournal.com › home › opinion › opinion columns › victor joecks
> 5 days ago - Here’s a better slogan for The New York Times: Where yesterday’s conspiracy theories become today’s news.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s emails are genuine, The New York Times admits ...thetimes.co.uk› article › hunter-bidens-emails-are-genuine-the-new-york-times-admits-ccf76cjc2
> 2 days ago - The New York Times has confirmed that the contents of a *laptop* belonging to President *Biden*’s son *Hunter* are authentic, more than two years after the story brok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....work on getting your foot out of your mouth......and, next time you're wrong......take  your shoe off before inserting it into your maw.


Afraid?? Of what?? You constantly beating of a long dead horse?? Leave it alone sweetheart, you don't have the chops..or the evidence.
NOTHING you've posted here constitutes guilt. I mean nothing. Like with the Clintons, you've had YEARS to make your case..but can't.
Best you go back to braying about a "stolen" election. You  have more credibility...well not much more... but still. 

Again, I am thoroughly enjoying watching you righties piss away Republicans advantage in the upcoming midterms.
You people can't get out of your own way to save your lives!


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> Why are you afraid of it?
> 
> Ohhhh......so this is why? It proves you a total fool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT finally admits Hunter Biden's laptop is real a year after ...dailymail.co.uk› news › article-10624113 › NYT-finally-admits-Hunter-Bidens-laptop-real-year-DailyMail-com-confirmed-authenticity.html
> 5 days ago - The New York Times finally *admitted* the contents of *Hunter* *Biden*'s abandoned *laptop* are indeed authentic, in a report about his business dealings published this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Joe Biden’s president, the Times finally admits: ...nypost.com› 2022 › 03 › 17 › the-times-finally-admits-hunter-bidens-laptop-is-real
> 5 days ago - First, The New York Times decides more than a year later that *Hunter* *Biden*'s business woes are worthy of a story. Then, deep in the piece, in passing, it notes that *Hunter*'*s* *laptop* *is* legitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Hunter Biden’s Laptop Is Finally News Fit to Printwsj.com › opinion › review & outlook
> 4 days ago - The press that ignored the story in 2020 *admits* that it’s real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Author Peter Schweizer makes bold prediction on Hunter Biden after ...washingtonexaminer.com› news › author-peter-schweizer-makes-bold-prediction-on-hunter-biden-after-new-york-times-admits-laptop-legit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days ago - Author Peter Schweizer, whose books have cataloged the dubious dealings of the Clinton and *Biden* families, thinks he knows what's behind the New York Times's long-delayed admission that *Hunter* *Biden*'s damning *laptop* *is* not a Russian disinformation operation after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s laptop is legitimate admits New York Times | VICTOR ...reviewjournal.com › home › opinion › opinion columns › victor joecks
> 5 days ago - Here’s a better slogan for The New York Times: Where yesterday’s conspiracy theories become today’s news.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s emails are genuine, The New York Times admits ...thetimes.co.uk› article › hunter-bidens-emails-are-genuine-the-new-york-times-admits-ccf76cjc2
> 2 days ago - The New York Times has confirmed that the contents of a *laptop* belonging to President *Biden*’s son *Hunter* are authentic, more than two years after the story brok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....work on getting your foot out of your mouth......and, next time you're wrong......take  your shoe off before inserting it into your maw.


Lol the obvious point he is making is that we simply don’t care about Hunter Biden either way. We don’t give a shit if he is guilty of anything. You care because you desperately want to “own the libs”. You guys lose so often you lash out like children over dumb shit that doesn’t matter.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JimH52 said:


> PoliticalChic is cerebrally challenged...in other words....MAGA.




I never lie, but for you it is the air you breath.

Otherwise, you wouldn't be a Democrat.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Afraid?? Of what?? You constantly beating of a long dead horse?? Leave it alone sweetheart, you don't have the chops..or the evidence.
> NOTHING you've posted here constitutes guilt. I mean nothing. Like with the Clintons, you've had YEARS to make your case..but can't.
> Best you go back to braying about a "stolen" election. You  have more credibility...well not much more... but still.
> 
> Again, I am thoroughly enjoying watching you righties piss away Republicans advantage in the upcoming midterms.
> You people can't get out of your own way to save your lives!




Are you denying the six links I posted that prove you an imbecile????

How do you feel having supported a Chinese agent, Biden???




 It proves you a total fool:






 NYT finally admits Hunter Biden's laptop is real a year after ...dailymail.co.uk› news › article-10624113 › NYT-finally-admits-Hunter-Bidens-laptop-real-year-DailyMail-com-confirmed-authenticity.html
5 days ago - The New York Times finally *admitted* the contents of *Hunter* *Biden*'s abandoned *laptop* are indeed authentic, in a report about his business dealings published this week.






 Now that Joe Biden’s president, the Times finally admits: ...nypost.com› 2022 › 03 › 17 › the-times-finally-admits-hunter-bidens-laptop-is-real
5 days ago - First, The New York Times decides more than a year later that *Hunter* *Biden*'s business woes are worthy of a story. Then, deep in the piece, in passing, it notes that *Hunter*'*s* *laptop* *is* legitimate.






 Opinion | Hunter Biden’s Laptop Is Finally News Fit to Printwsj.com › opinion › review & outlook
4 days ago - The press that ignored the story in 2020 *admits* that it’s real.






 Author Peter Schweizer makes bold prediction on Hunter Biden after ...washingtonexaminer.com› news › author-peter-schweizer-makes-bold-prediction-on-hunter-biden-after-new-york-times-admits-laptop-legit





2 days ago - Author Peter Schweizer, whose books have cataloged the dubious dealings of the Clinton and *Biden* families, thinks he knows what's behind the New York Times's long-delayed admission that *Hunter* *Biden*'s damning *laptop* *is* not a Russian disinformation operation after all.






 Hunter Biden’s laptop is legitimate admits New York Times | VICTOR ...reviewjournal.com › home › opinion › opinion columns › victor joecks
5 days ago - Here’s a better slogan for The New York Times: Where yesterday’s conspiracy theories become today’s news.



 Hunter Biden’s emails are genuine, The New York Times admits ...thetimes.co.uk› article › hunter-bidens-emails-are-genuine-the-new-york-times-admits-ccf76cjc2
2 days ago - The New York Times has confirmed that the contents of a *laptop* belonging to President *Biden*’s son *Hunter* are authentic, more than two years after the story brok



Let's add this to the 50 other lies and hoaxes you bought from the Democrats.





How did you get so dumb????


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> Just to repeat my view, the Left hasn't been "forced" to admit that the laptop is real, and that Joe is bought by the Chinese....
> 
> ....this is their playbook.
> 
> Biden is not the problem.....Democrat policies are. It would be the same no matter the face they put on top of the ticket.
> 
> They will allow all the pins you wish in the voo-doo doll that is Joe Biden, and then toss him under the bus......they now admit that Bill Clinton is a rapist.......and put another Nazi....er, Democrat on the ticket.
> Democrats must all be tossed.
> 
> Elba is open.
> 
> 
> 
> The clue is here: Biden has served his purpose, the sacrifice to impliment the Left's policies.... now they can blame him and toss him under the bus.
> And the most stupid will simply vote for the next Democrat.
> 
> Here is the Times shedding this skin:
> "Election Manipulation Unmasked: NY Times Finally Admits Hunter Biden Emails Were Authentic, Not ‘Russian Disinformation’​
> Prof. Jacobson: “Biden sold his VP office to enrich his family, it was the biggest story of the 2020 election, and the media, big tech, and Biden lied about it and covered it up – it made a difference in the outcome. Biden is President because of this manipulation and collusion.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Election Manipulation Unmasked: NY Times Finally Admits Hunter Biden Emails Were Authentic, Not ‘Russian Disinformation’​Prof. Jacobson: "Biden sold his VP office to enrich his family, it was the biggest story of the 2020 election, and the media, big tech, and Biden lied about it and covered it up - it made a difference in the outcome. Biden is President because of this manipulation and collusion."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legalinsurrection.com
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats always knew the truth.....and now theyr're ready to tell teir voters


I'll reiterate...NO..ONE..CARES!! 
It's forever interesting to me that you right wingers can't win elections based on merit or ideas.
You always have to try and rig the game..no matter how slimy you have to go.

I love it. You will be your own undoing if you keep this up.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> Are you denying the six links I posted that prove you an imbecile????
> 
> How do you feel having supported a Chinese agent, Biden???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It proves you a total fool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT finally admits Hunter Biden's laptop is real a year after ...dailymail.co.uk› news › article-10624113 › NYT-finally-admits-Hunter-Bidens-laptop-real-year-DailyMail-com-confirmed-authenticity.html
> 5 days ago - The New York Times finally *admitted* the contents of *Hunter* *Biden*'s abandoned *laptop* are indeed authentic, in a report about his business dealings published this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Joe Biden’s president, the Times finally admits: ...nypost.com› 2022 › 03 › 17 › the-times-finally-admits-hunter-bidens-laptop-is-real
> 5 days ago - First, The New York Times decides more than a year later that *Hunter* *Biden*'s business woes are worthy of a story. Then, deep in the piece, in passing, it notes that *Hunter*'*s* *laptop* *is* legitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Hunter Biden’s Laptop Is Finally News Fit to Printwsj.com › opinion › review & outlook
> 4 days ago - The press that ignored the story in 2020 *admits* that it’s real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Author Peter Schweizer makes bold prediction on Hunter Biden after ...washingtonexaminer.com› news › author-peter-schweizer-makes-bold-prediction-on-hunter-biden-after-new-york-times-admits-laptop-legit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days ago - Author Peter Schweizer, whose books have cataloged the dubious dealings of the Clinton and *Biden* families, thinks he knows what's behind the New York Times's long-delayed admission that *Hunter* *Biden*'s damning *laptop* *is* not a Russian disinformation operation after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s laptop is legitimate admits New York Times | VICTOR ...reviewjournal.com › home › opinion › opinion columns › victor joecks
> 5 days ago - Here’s a better slogan for The New York Times: Where yesterday’s conspiracy theories become today’s news.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden’s emails are genuine, The New York Times admits ...thetimes.co.uk› article › hunter-bidens-emails-are-genuine-the-new-york-times-admits-ccf76cjc2
> 2 days ago - The New York Times has confirmed that the contents of a *laptop* belonging to President *Biden*’s son *Hunter* are authentic, more than two years after the story brok
> 
> 
> 
> Let's add this to the 50 other lies and hoaxes you bought from the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get so dumb????


Again...NO..ONE..CARES!!

None of these six links has ANYTHING that even remotely constitutes the appearance of guilt.
I get you righties get sexually aroused by talking about Hunter Biden...but he isn't President.
You do know that..right?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> Lol the obvious point he is making is that we simply don’t care about Hunter Biden either way. We don’t give a shit if he is guilty of anything. You care because you desperately want to “own the libs”. You guys lose so often you lash out like children over dumb shit that doesn’t matter.




It's not Hunter.....you voted for the "Big Guy."








Joe took half of Hunter's bribe money:


If Hunter Biden is being investigated…..



....tax evasion, the RICO Act, as a foreign agent, whatever.....



....consider how you voted for his partner in crime:





Hunter Biden Text Message To Daughter: 'Unlike Pop, I Won’t Make ..._newspunch.com› hunter-biden-text-message-to-daughter-unlike-pop-i-wont-make-you-give-me-half-your-salary_



October 16, 2020 - *Hunter*’s text to Naomi: “But *I* *don*’*t* receive *any* *respect* and that’s fine I guess. Works for you, apparently. I hope you all can do what I did and pay for everything for this entire *family* for 30 years. It’s really hard, but *don*’*t* worry, unlike *Pop* (Joe *Biden*) *I* won’*t* make you ..



.

Joe Biden - Wikispooks_wikispooks.com› wiki › Joe_Biden_

 
In a leaked text message, *Hunter* wrote his daughter Naomi: “But *I* *don*’*t* receive *any* *respect* and that’s fine I guess.[..] It’s really hard, but *don*’*t* worry, unlike *Pop* (Joe *Biden*) *I* won’*t* make you give me *half* your salary.” Full article: *Hunter* *Biden* Policies Iraq War Supporter.
 
https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Joe_Biden
 





Giuliani to Newsmax TV: Biden Family 'Taking Money ..._newsmax.com› newsmax-tv › rudy-giuliani-hunter-biden-burisma-new-york-post › 2020 › 10 › 15 › id › 992109_

 
6, 2019, *Hunter* *Biden* said that he doesn'*t* *get* "*any* *respect*" from his *family* and that he hopes that she can "do what I did and pay for everything for this entire *family* for 30 years. *Don*'*t* worry, unlike *Pop*, *I* won'*t* make you give me *half* your salary." "That's on the hard drive," said Giuliani.
 
https://www.newsmax.com/newsmax-tv/...0/15/id/992109/?ns_mail_job=DM155345_10152020
 





BREAKING: Giuliani Releases Text Message From Hunter Biden To ..._100percentfedup.com › home › breaking: giuliani releases text message from hunter biden to daughter naomi: “i won’t make you give me half your salary” [video]_



October 15, 2020 - *Hunter*’s text to Naomi: “But *I* *don*’*t* receive *any* *respect* and that’s fine I guess. Works for you, apparently. I hope you all can do what I did and pay for everything for this entire *family* for 30 years. It’s really hard, but *don*’*t* worry, unlike *Pop* (Joe *Biden*) *I* won’*t* make you ...







Giuliani Reveals Texts Allegedly From Hunter Biden Saying 'Dad' ..._redstate.com› scotthounsell › 2020 › 10 › 15 › october-surprise-giuliani-reveals-texts-from-hunter-saying-biden-got-half-of-his-contracts-n262464_

 

In the text, *Hunter* says that he has been paying for everything for 30 years and it has been tough, but that he won’*t* take 50% of her salary as “*Pop*” did. “I love you all but *I* *don*’*t* receive *any* *respect* and that’s fine I guess. Works for you apparently.
 
https://redstate.com/scotthounsell/...aying-biden-got-half-of-his-contracts-n262464
 










And what should happen to the 50 lying sleaze bags from the "intelligence community" who attributed the facts to "Russian Disinformation"????





*Hunter Biden story is Russian disinfo, dozens of former intel ...*

_https://www.politico.com › news › 2020/10/19 › hunter..._



Oct 19, 2020 — More than _50_ former intelligence officials signed a letter casting doubt on the provenance of a New York Post story on the former vice ...






*Ex-intel officials claimed the Hunter Biden laptop story was ...*

_https://www.foxnews.com › politics › flashback-intel-offic..._



3 days ago — The New York Times confirmed the authenticity of the Hunter Biden's missing _laptop_ that turned up in a Delaware repair shop and contained ...






*'Intelligence' experts refuse to apologize for smearing Hunter ...*

_https://nypost.com › 2022/03/18 › intelligence-experts-..._



3 days ago — They are the supposed nonpartisan group of top spies looking out for the best interest of the nation.









And what about you dolts who were led around by those rings in your nose?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Again...NO..ONE..CARES!!
> 
> None of these six links has ANYTHING that even remotely constitutes the appearance of guilt.
> I get you righties get sexually aroused by talking about Hunter Biden...but he isn't President.
> You do know that..right?




You care: this your third 'I don't care' post.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> It's not Hunter.....you voted for the "Big Guy."
> 
> View attachment 619955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe took half of Hunter's bribe money:
> 
> 
> If Hunter Biden is being investigated…..
> 
> 
> 
> ....tax evasion, the RICO Act, as a foreign agent, whatever.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....consider how you voted for his partner in crime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden Text Message To Daughter: 'Unlike Pop, I Won’t Make ..._newspunch.com› hunter-biden-text-message-to-daughter-unlike-pop-i-wont-make-you-give-me-half-your-salary_
> 
> 
> 
> October 16, 2020 - *Hunter*’s text to Naomi: “But *I* *don*’*t* receive *any* *respect* and that’s fine I guess. Works for you, apparently. I hope you all can do what I did and pay for everything for this entire *family* for 30 years. It’s really hard, but *don*’*t* worry, unlike *Pop* (Joe *Biden*) *I* won’*t* make you ..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Joe Biden - Wikispooks_wikispooks.com› wiki › Joe_Biden_
> 
> In a leaked text message, *Hunter* wrote his daughter Naomi: “But *I* *don*’*t* receive *any* *respect* and that’s fine I guess.[..] It’s really hard, but *don*’*t* worry, unlike *Pop* (Joe *Biden*) *I* won’*t* make you give me *half* your salary.” Full article: *Hunter* *Biden* Policies Iraq War Supporter.
> Joe Biden - Wikispooks
> 
> 
> 
> Giuliani to Newsmax TV: Biden Family 'Taking Money ..._newsmax.com› newsmax-tv › rudy-giuliani-hunter-biden-burisma-new-york-post › 2020 › 10 › 15 › id › 992109_
> 
> 6, 2019, *Hunter* *Biden* said that he doesn'*t* *get* "*any* *respect*" from his *family* and that he hopes that she can "do what I did and pay for everything for this entire *family* for 30 years. *Don*'*t* worry, unlike *Pop*, *I* won'*t* make you give me *half* your salary." "That's on the hard drive," said Giuliani.
> Giuliani to Newsmax TV: Biden Family 'Taking Money Illegally' for Years
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Giuliani Releases Text Message From Hunter Biden To ..._100percentfedup.com › home › breaking: giuliani releases text message from hunter biden to daughter naomi: “i won’t make you give me half your salary” [video]_
> 
> 
> 
> October 15, 2020 - *Hunter*’s text to Naomi: “But *I* *don*’*t* receive *any* *respect* and that’s fine I guess. Works for you, apparently. I hope you all can do what I did and pay for everything for this entire *family* for 30 years. It’s really hard, but *don*’*t* worry, unlike *Pop* (Joe *Biden*) *I* won’*t* make you ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giuliani Reveals Texts Allegedly From Hunter Biden Saying 'Dad' ..._redstate.com› scotthounsell › 2020 › 10 › 15 › october-surprise-giuliani-reveals-texts-from-hunter-saying-biden-got-half-of-his-contracts-n262464_
> 
> 
> In the text, *Hunter* says that he has been paying for everything for 30 years and it has been tough, but that he won’*t* take 50% of her salary as “*Pop*” did. “I love you all but *I* *don*’*t* receive *any* *respect* and that’s fine I guess. Works for you apparently.
> Giuliani Reveals Texts Allegedly From Hunter Biden Saying 'Dad' Got Half of His Contracts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what should happen to the 50 lying sleaze bags from the "intelligence community" who attributed the facts to "Russian Disinformation"????
> 
> 
> 
> *Hunter Biden story is Russian disinfo, dozens of former intel ...*
> 
> _https://www.politico.com › news › 2020/10/19 › hunter..._
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 19, 2020 — More than _50_ former intelligence officials signed a letter casting doubt on the provenance of a New York Post story on the former vice ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ex-intel officials claimed the Hunter Biden laptop story was ...*
> 
> _https://www.foxnews.com › politics › flashback-intel-offic..._
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days ago — The New York Times confirmed the authenticity of the Hunter Biden's missing _laptop_ that turned up in a Delaware repair shop and contained ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Intelligence' experts refuse to apologize for smearing Hunter ...*
> 
> _https://nypost.com › 2022/03/18 › intelligence-experts-..._
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days ago — They are the supposed nonpartisan group of top spies looking out for the best interest of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what about you dolts who were led around by those rings in your nose?????


Lol oh gee now you pivot away from Hunter. Figures. Christ you and your right wing bullshit blogs. I mean my god one of them is “wikispooks”. What the fuck is that? All of those sources are complete jokes. If this had any validity, The GOP in congress wouldn’t shut the fuck up about.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Here we are 488 days from the OP and not one thing has changed.  Still no actual evidence of any significant fraud and Biden is still the POTUS.

Sucks to be you people


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> You care: this your third 'I don't care' post.


Tell me..who cares beyond you card carrying members of Alt-Right Nation? You think somethings going to happen Because YOU SAY SO? LOL. And you feel it should be investigated??? Sorry, that's not the way it works in this country. The whole screaming "FRAUD" with no proof should have taught you that. If there was even a SNIFF of anything to the baseless allegations being brought by alt-right media, it would be front page news..everywhere. As it is, it is NOT. Ergo, nothing to see here..except of course for the tears..which are delicious.

What I care about? Are the absolute cancerous tumors that people like you have become. You have no new ideas. You're scared shitless that your power might be disappearing and your belief system is slowly being rejected. So you lash out, you lie, you berate, you threaten, and then run like a fucking coward to hide behind "free speech". Used to be in this country, you had to prove your allegations before you printed them, lest you get your sorry ass sued.


----------



## JimH52

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Afraid?? Of what?? You constantly beating of a long dead horse?? Leave it alone sweetheart, you don't have the chops..or the evidence.
> NOTHING you've posted here constitutes guilt. I mean nothing. Like with the Clintons, you've had YEARS to make your case..but can't.
> Best you go back to braying about a "stolen" election. You  have more credibility...well not much more... but still.
> 
> Again, I am thoroughly enjoying watching you righties piss away Republicans advantage in the upcoming midterms.
> You people can't get out of your own way to save your lives!


Here is the REAL crime!









						Jared and Ivanka made up to $640 million in the White House - CREW | Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington
					

Jared Kushner and Ivanka Trump reported between $172 million and $640 million in outside income while working in the White House.




					www.citizensforethics.org


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

JimH52 said:


> Here is the REAL crime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jared and Ivanka made up to $640 million in the White House - CREW | Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington
> 
> 
> Jared Kushner and Ivanka Trump reported between $172 million and $640 million in outside income while working in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizensforethics.org


No surprises here and I have to say, I don't care about Don Jr, Ivanka, or the slow one making money while their father was in the White House. None of these individuals were President.
So children profiting off their politician parents positions doesn't bother me. I mean, color me shocked. 

The slime that is being hurled at the Biden's approaches slander and libel. Again, used to be that you had to have actual evidence before you made these types
of allegations.


----------



## JimH52

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No surprises here and I have to say, I don't care about Don Jr, Ivanka, or the slow one making money while their father was in the White House. None of these individuals were President.
> So children profiting off their politician parents positions doesn't bother me. I mean, color me shocked.
> 
> The slime that is being hurled at the Biden's approaches slander and libel. Again, used to be that you had to have actual evidence before you made these types
> of allegations.


I have found that if a MAGA's lips are moving, in all likelihood...they are lying.


----------



## justoffal

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


Numbers don't lie...
You don't get 1x10^12th to 1 odds with anything....it just doesn't exist anywhere ever for anything whatsoever...so yeah it was stolen.
Proving it? Almost impossible. But the numbers alone are actually proof.

Jo


----------



## PoliticalChic

Golfing Gator said:


> Here we are 488 days from the OP and not one thing has changed.  Still no actual evidence of any significant fraud and Biden is still the POTUS.
> 
> Sucks to be you people




What an absurd lie.


'









*“BREAKING BIG: Former Senator David Perdue Sues Fulton County for “Absentee Ballots…Scanned Multiple Times” and “16,000 Ballots” Not Counted in 2020 Election” BREAKING BIG: Former Senator David Perdue Sues Fulton County for "Absentee Ballots...Scanned Multiple Times" and "16,000 Ballots" Not Counted in 2020 Election







“Roughly 43,000 absentee ballot counted in DeKalb County in 2020 violated chain of custody rule*

More than 70% of the 61,731 absentee ballots put in drop boxes were counted, certified despite violating chain of custody requirements.” Roughly 43,000 absentee ballot counted in DeKalb County in 2020 violated chain of custody rule


*




“Report: Wisconsin Lost Track of 82,000 Ballots in State Biden Won by 20,000*

However, according to the legal foundation’s report, 82,766 mail-in ballots in the state were either undeliverable or suffered an unknown fate.


*



*

*Wisconsin Lost Track of 4 Times More Ballots than Biden Won by in 2020*​*According to the legal foundation’s report, 82,766 mail-in ballots in Wisconsin were either undeliverable or suffered an unknown fate.




www.dailysignal.com





"Georgia ballots rejected by machines were later altered by election workers to count*

... marks for candidates like Trump were sometimes removed so ballots could count for Biden.

A Dominion Voting machine had rejected the ballot on election night because the voter had filled in boxes for both Trump and his Democratic opponent Joe Biden, an error known as an "overvote." The machine determined neither candidate should get a tally, and the ballot was referred for human review.



The image of the ballot, obtained by Just the News, shows the voter messily scribbled a large blob in the box to select Trump as president while also putting a thinner check mark next to Biden's name. "






Georgia ballots rejected by machines were later altered by election workers to count​Records obtained by Just the News provide unprecedented glimpse into human adjudication of thousands of ballots, where marks for candidates like Trump were sometimes removed so ballots could count for Biden.




justthenews.com



*

“Elections Expert Seth Keshel Releases National Fraud Numbers: Finds 8.1 Million Excess Votes in US Election, Affirms Trump Won PA, MI, WI, NV, AZ, GA and MN* …examined the final vote counts in all 50 states compared to the estimated numbers based on changing state dynamics and trends to come up with his estimated voter fraud in each state.





*



*


*Elections Expert Seth Keshel Releases National Fraud Numbers: Finds 8.1 Million Excess Votes in US Election, Affirms Trump Won PA, MI, WI, NV, AZ, GA and MN*​*Retired Army intelligence captain, elections data expert, and former baseball analyst Seth Keshel released his final national fraud numbers over the weekend. Seth Keshel examined the final vote counts in all 50 states compared to the estimated numbers based on changing state dynamics and trends...





www.thegatewaypundit.com


*



“… an independent election audit team poured through ballot images in Fulton County, Georgia and found numerous examples of fraudulent ballots double-counted in the election. The forensic auditing team found double-counted ballots from the 2020 election and showed them in a video release. *“At least 36 batches of mail-in ballots from the November election were double-counted in Fulton County, that is a total of at least 4,000 votes,” he said.”*







'Flat-Out Criminal Fraud': Tucker Reveals *Bombshell* Findings in Fulton County Election Audit​"At least 36 batches of mail-in ballots from the November election were double-counted in Fulton County, that is a total of at least 4,000 votes"...




beckernews.com






*https://greatawakening.win/p/12iNZT1aAG/x/c/4E0vozJeJN8*



*

“Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden



*

Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*

Extremely suspicious.



Published

7 hours ago

on

Nov 22, 2020

By

*Richard Moorhead*



Top of Form
*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*

Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.

Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.

*Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*



Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.

Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”






Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics​Extremely suspicious.




bigleaguepolitics.com





=========================================================
Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?



Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....










This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.

When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.





Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.



*"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm



© press
The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
*Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*



Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged

*Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE

neonnettle.com
















"New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia

According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Biden won by last November:



FEDERALIST – New evidence indicates that more than 10,300 illegal votes were cast in Georgia in the November 2020 general election — a number that will continue to rise over the next several months, potentially exceeding the 12,670 votes that separated Joe Biden and Donald Trump.




Under Georgia law, residents must vote in the county in which they reside, unless they changed their residence within 30 days of the election. As Jake Evans, a well-known Atlanta election lawyer, told me, outside of the 30-day grace period, if people vote in a county in which they no longer reside, “Their vote in that county would be illegal.”




Soon after the November general election, Mark Davis, the president of Data Productions Inc. and an expert in voter data analytics and residency issues, obtained data from the National Change of Address (NCOA) database that identified Georgia residents who had confirmed moves with the U.S. Postal Service. After excluding moves with effective dates within 30 days of the general election, and by using data available from the Georgia Secretary of State’s Office, Davis identified nearly 35,000 Georgia voters who indicated they had moved from one Georgia county to another, but then voted in the 2020 general election in the county from which they had moved.




Some of those moves could have been temporary, involving students or members of the military, Davis stressed, adding that under Georgia law temporary relocations do not alter citizens’ residency status or render their votes illegal. But, given the margin separating the two presidential candidates, approximately one-third of the votes at issue could have altered the outcome of the election. Yet the media, the courts, and the Secretary of State’s Office ignored or downplayed the issue.
“It was disconcerting to see the media and the courts largely ignore serious issues like these, especially since the data I was seeing showed very legitimate issues,” Davis said. “In fact, I heard members of the Secretary of State’s team admit some votes were cast with residency issues, but then claimed there weren’t enough of them to cast the outcome of the election in doubt,” Davis added. “That was not at all what I was seeing, and as far as I am aware the Secretary of State’s Office has never put an actual number on the ones they did see.”

Click to expand...


New evidence suggests potentially enough fraudulent votes to prove Trump won in Georgia

According to a new report there were potentially enough fraudulent votes cast in Georgia, from people who voted in counties they had already moved out of, to take away the 12,670 vote lead that Bid…

therightscoop.com*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Golfing Gator said:


> Here we are 488 days from the OP and not one thing has changed.  Still no actual evidence of any significant fraud and Biden is still the POTUS.
> 
> Sucks to be you people





From the start the election was illegitimate .


It was a clear infraction of the words of the Constituion....
The only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required.

It is a binding contract between the Founders and the American people, to be enforced as written, unless amended.


And it states irrefutably that the Pennsylvania courts had no authority to alter the voting mode nor dates.



. Not only has it been decided in the US Supreme Court that only the state legislature, and not any court, may alter or set the dates, but this played an important role in the 2000 Gore v Bush case.



*“U.S. Supreme Court

McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)



McPherson v. Blacker



Argued Oct. 11, 1892* *Decided Oct. 17, 1892



“The validity of a state law* providing for the appointment of electors of President and Vice President having been drawn in question before the highest tribunal of a state as repugnant to the laws and Constitution of the United States, and that court having decided in favor of its validity, this Court has jurisdiction to review the judgment under Rev.Stat. § 709. Under the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.



Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”









						McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)
					

McPherson v. Blacker




					supreme.justia.com
				







Let's see you refute that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> From the start the election was illegitimate .
> 
> 
> It was a clear infraction of the words of the Constituion....
> The only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required.
> 
> It is a binding contract between the Founders and the American people, to be enforced as written, unless amended.
> 
> 
> And it states irrefutably that the Pennsylvania courts had no authority to alter the voting mode nor dates.
> 
> 
> 
> . Not only has it been decided in the US Supreme Court that only the state legislature, and not any court, may alter or set the dates, but this played an important role in the 2000 Gore v Bush case.
> 
> 
> 
> *“U.S. Supreme Court
> 
> McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)
> 
> 
> 
> McPherson v. Blacker
> 
> 
> 
> Argued Oct. 11, 1892* *Decided Oct. 17, 1892
> 
> 
> 
> “The validity of a state law* providing for the appointment of electors of President and Vice President having been drawn in question before the highest tribunal of a state as repugnant to the laws and Constitution of the United States, and that court having decided in favor of its validity, this Court has jurisdiction to review the judgment under Rev.Stat. § 709. Under the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)
> 
> 
> McPherson v. Blacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supreme.justia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you refute that.


_The ‘funny’ *emoticon* appears to mean ‘That hurt…I wish I had a way to dispute it.”_


----------



## rightnow909

B. Kidd said:


> Karma is already beginning to attack Joe.
> He sprained his ankle yesterday playing with his dog 'Major'!
> I just love karma, don't you?


the Bible says not to gloat

but in those days they didn't have byedim


----------



## Batcat

JackOfNoTrades said:


> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation over all of your right wing conspiracy theories...and most of us have moved on.
> Trump lost. Biden won. Deal with it.


You have a lot of cojones to say that after you Hillary supporters kept insisting Trump colluded with Putin to beat her for four years straight. 

Some still insist Trump’s collusion with Putin cost Hillary her coronation As the first Queen of the Untied States even though that allegation has been proven false.

Plus there does seem to be more and more evidence that Trump lost because the Democrats rigged the election.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Batcat said:


> You have a lot of cojones to say that after you Hillary supporters kept insisting Trump colluded with Putin to beat her for four years straight.
> 
> Some still insist Trump’s collusion with Putin cost Hillary her coronation As the first Queen of the Untied States even though that allegation has been proven false.
> 
> Plus there does seem to be more and more evidence that Trump lost because the Democrats rigged the election.


No, ultimately her not campaigning until the end of the election cycle cost her the Presidency. But James Comey was the one who stuck a large knife in her campaign by releasing reports of emails..that had already been released and the fact that he didn't mention that the Trump campaign was under investigation for colluding with the Russians.

And I hate to keep mentioning these facts to you Trump humpers but 1) Donald Trump's campaign did collude with the Russians (Trump Tower meeting to get a hold of stolen emails), 2) There is absolutely NO EVIDENCE of widespread fraud in the 2020 election. Trump lost. I understand what this man meant to you, but the majority of American voters rejected him.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No, ultimately her not campaigning until the end of the election cycle cost her the Presidency. But James Comey was the one who stuck a large knife in her campaign by releasing reports of emails..that had already been released and the fact that he didn't mention that the Trump campaign was under investigation for colluding with the Russians.
> 
> And I hate to keep mentioning these facts to you Trump humpers but 1) Donald Trump's campaign did collude with the Russians (Trump Tower meeting to get a hold of stolen emails), 2) There is absolutely NO EVIDENCE of widespread fraud in the 2020 election. Trump lost. I understand what this man meant to you, but the majority of American voters rejected him.





Wait......this is what you wanted as President??????



. “…the Obama-Biden-Clinton team gave Russia one of the biggest prizes of all: Uranium One.

Before the Russian takeover, Uranium One was a Canadian company that mined Uranium around the world. It had assets on at least three continents — Eurasia, Africa, and North America. Its assets in Wyoming, Utah, and other states constituted approximately 20% of U.S. uranium capacity and meant that the Obama-Biden Committee of Foreign Investment in the U.S. (CFIUS) would have to sign off on the deal. They could have said no, but the deal was approved.

Investors in the deal had funneled $145 million into Secretary Clinton's family foundation. Its approval helped to give Russia a near-monopoly on global uranium production.

After investigative reporter and author Peter Schweizer broke the Uranium One story in 2015,…” Uranium, oil and technology: How Russia got stronger as Bidens and Clintons got richer

Conservatoons: Russia-Trump dossier blows up in Dems' face













Did your keepers drive you to the voting booth??????????


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> Wait......this is what you wanted as President??????
> 
> 
> 
> . “…the Obama-Biden-Clinton team gave Russia one of the biggest prizes of all: Uranium One.
> 
> Before the Russian takeover, Uranium One was a Canadian company that mined Uranium around the world. It had assets on at least three continents — Eurasia, Africa, and North America. Its assets in Wyoming, Utah, and other states constituted approximately 20% of U.S. uranium capacity and meant that the Obama-Biden Committee of Foreign Investment in the U.S. (CFIUS) would have to sign off on the deal. They could have said no, but the deal was approved.
> 
> Investors in the deal had funneled $145 million into Secretary Clinton's family foundation. Its approval helped to give Russia a near-monopoly on global uranium production.
> 
> After investigative reporter and author Peter Schweizer broke the Uranium One story in 2015,…” Uranium, oil and technology: How Russia got stronger as Bidens and Clintons got richer
> 
> Conservatoons: Russia-Trump dossier blows up in Dems' face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 620983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your keepers drive you to the voting booth??????????


Uranium One??? That conspiracy theory was debunked....and still keeps getting debunked over and over yet here you are.

Your binary thinking (Democrats...BAD!!!) makes for good theater. Wish I had some popcorn right now.
As I understand it, the Steele Dossier has had a lot of its assertions confirmed. And we all know Trump's BFF Putin has the pee-pee tape. It'll come out...eventually.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Uranium One??? That conspiracy theory was debunked....and still keeps getting debunked over and over yet here you are.
> 
> Your binary thinking (Democrats...BAD!!!) makes for good theater. Wish I had some popcorn right now.
> As I understand it, the Steele Dossier has had a lot of its assertions confirmed. And we all know Trump's BFF Putin has the pee-pee tape. It'll come out...eventually.




No, it was never 'debunked.' It was 'ignored' by morons.....raise your paw.


It was a fact.....just as the $145 million 'donation' that Hillary got from Putin.

* "Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*


...the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.


....major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.


Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.


Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons,...."

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...s-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html



And


*4. "Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin"*

Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin » Liberty Alliance


And


*5. "EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank"

EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank*



6. News anchor highlights all of the known links to Russia








7.  the Leftist NYTimes as the source:

"....despite assurances by the Nuclear Regulatory Commission that uranium could not leave the country without Uranium One or ARMZ obtaining an export license — which they do not have — yellowcake from his property was routinely packed into drums and trucked off to a processing plant in Canada.

Asked about that, the commission confirmed that Uranium One has, in fact, shipped yellowcake to Canada even though it does not have an export license."
Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal






You actually voted for this????????????????


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Uranium One??? That conspiracy theory was debunked....and still keeps getting debunked over and over yet here you are.
> 
> Your binary thinking (Democrats...BAD!!!) makes for good theater. Wish I had some popcorn right now.
> As I understand it, the Steele Dossier has had a lot of its assertions confirmed. And we all know Trump's BFF Putin has the pee-pee tape. It'll come out...eventually.





I'm bettin' you voted for this, too.....


. “Biden's family and its partners got hooked up with the former mayor of Moscow's family, who sent at least $3.5 million to a company cofounded by Hunter Biden. Thanks to the Hunter Biden laptop, we know that the Russian oligarch behind that $3.5 million may have invested upwards of $200 million in other Biden-linked entities and that Joe Biden personally benefited from his son's business dealings. And this is all before Biden was named Obama's point man in Ukraine.

Billions of dollars in taxpayer-funded foreign aid began to flow to Ukraine. This gave Biden, Obama's point man in Ukraine, substantial leverage to extract such concessions as the immediate termination of the Ukrainian prosecutor investigating Burisma, the corrupt Ukrainian gas company that just so happened to have hired Hunter Biden.

 The vice president's son had no experience in oil and gas, and he had no experience in Ukraine; but he clearly held access to the Obama-Biden White House, as the emails on his now infamous laptop make clear.” Uranium, oil and technology: How Russia got stronger as Bidens and Clintons got richer










Who ties your shoelaces for you????


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> I'm bettin' you voted for this, too.....
> 
> 
> . “Biden's family and its partners got hooked up with the former mayor of Moscow's family, who sent at least $3.5 million to a company cofounded by Hunter Biden. Thanks to the Hunter Biden laptop, we know that the Russian oligarch behind that $3.5 million may have invested upwards of $200 million in other Biden-linked entities and that Joe Biden personally benefited from his son's business dealings. And this is all before Biden was named Obama's point man in Ukraine.
> 
> Billions of dollars in taxpayer-funded foreign aid began to flow to Ukraine. This gave Biden, Obama's point man in Ukraine, substantial leverage to extract such concessions as the immediate termination of the Ukrainian prosecutor investigating Burisma, the corrupt Ukrainian gas company that just so happened to have hired Hunter Biden.
> 
> The vice president's son had no experience in oil and gas, and he had no experience in Ukraine; but he clearly held access to the Obama-Biden White House, as the emails on his now infamous laptop make clear.” Uranium, oil and technology: How Russia got stronger as Bidens and Clintons got richer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 621003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ties your shoelaces for you????


Still no evidence....of like anything. You've had ample time to put it together, and you've come up with zilch.

So sit down and STFU.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Still no evidence....of like anything. You've had ample time to put it together, and you've come up with zilch.
> 
> So sit down and STFU.




Liar.

I provided linkes and sources for every bit of it.


Simply admit you are a slave to the party of criminals and anti-Amercans.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Still no evidence....of like anything. You've had ample time to put it together, and you've come up with zilch.
> 
> So sit down and STFU.






The Clintons Didn’t Just Sell Our Uranium To Russia

Hillary Clinton



Nope….they even made sure we couldn’t replace it.
Putin got every Ruble's worth from the personification of the Democrat Party, the Clinton Crime Family.



The $500k Putin paid Bill ‘the rapist’ for his fake speech was worth every kopek to Putin.


1."Most sapient Americans—those who are skeptical of the mainstream media—know the outrageous but largely unreported story that *Bill and Hillary Clinton, with the help of Obama officials *and over congressional experts’ objections, allowed Russia to gain control of 20 percent of America’s uranium supplies.

2.What is unknown is whether *the Clintons sweetened the deal for their Russian friends by engineering closure of a million federal acres of the nation’s best source of uranium. *



3. In March 2010, then-Secretary of State Clinton traveled to Russia to meet with then-Prime Minister Vladimir Putin. In June, *Bill Clinton was gifted $500,000* by a Russian bank with close connections to Putin’s government for a speech in Moscow.

4. In October of 2010, *the Obama administration, with the blessing of the State Department run by Hillary Clinton, allowed the Russians* to purchase a company called Uranium One, which controls more than 20 percent of American uranium.”




5. Here we can see *the real reason for the Trump/Collusion-Mueller Investigation: to camouflage the fact that every major Democrat elite was both knowledgeable and a participant in the corruption: Muller, Comey and Rosenstein knew and probably wet their beaks in the payoffs. *




6. What are the other parts of this tale of political corruption?

“…a Russian agent in Maryland involved in extortion, fraud, and international money laundering; a Washington, D.C. lobbyist who, hearing danger afoot, became an FBI informant; congressional critics decrying “the take-over of essential U.S. nuclear resources by a government-owned Russian agency”; non-disclosure by the FBI of its investigation into Russia’s “racketeering and strong-arming” as the administration considered the Russian acquisition; the transfer of $145 million to the Clinton Foundation by sources tied to the Uranium One deal; prolonging of the FBI investigation for years; and indictment and slap-on-the-wrist sentencing of the agent and his conspirators just before Labor Day and Christmas, all without fanfare.

7.Oh, and the informant? The FBI forced him to sign a non-disclosure agreement, enforceable even against Congress.”
Uranium too: Did the Clintons finagle a twofer, including a land-grab?


Jail 'em all!!!!





You didn't really cast a vote for these felons........

......did you??????


----------



## JimH52

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Still no evidence....of like anything. You've had ample time to put it together, and you've come up with zilch.
> 
> So sit down and STFU.


PoliticalChic only has one oar in the water....


----------



## PoliticalChic

JimH52 said:


> PoliticalChic only has one oar in the water....




Let's see you find anything I said that isn't 100% true, correct and accurate.

Bet you can't.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> Let's see you find anything I said that isn't 100% true, correct and accurate.
> 
> Bet you can't.


As soon as you typed "Uranium One" you were finished sweetie.
There, what you said is 100% false and inaccurate.

Just another alt-right conspiracy theory. 

Sorry.


----------



## JimH52

JackOfNoTrades said:


> As soon as you typed "Uranium One" you were finished sweetie.
> There, what you said is 100% false and inaccurate.
> 
> Just another alt-right conspiracy theory.
> 
> Sorry.


I don't get it.  PoliticalChic has been on the board for a long time.  When did she become a raving lunatic who lusts for Pootin?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

JimH52 said:


> I don't get it.  PoliticalChic has been on the board for a long time.  When did she become a raving lunatic who lusts for Pootin?


I am still not convinced she isn't a bot. An algorithm running out of the troll factory in St. Petersburg (Russia).
She's a DEMOCRATS..BAD!!!!. Doesn't matter what the subject is..or even if its political or not. Which is what makes me think bot.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> As soon as you typed "Uranium One" you were finished sweetie.
> There, what you said is 100% false and inaccurate.
> 
> Just another alt-right conspiracy theory.
> 
> Sorry.



Soooo.....how did the party convince you to have your cerebrum removed???


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> Soooo.....how did the party convince you to have your cerebrum removed???


You lost honey.
Sit down.


----------



## JimH52

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I am still not convinced she isn't a bot. An algorithm running out of the troll factory in St. Petersburg (Russia).
> She's a DEMOCRATS..BAD!!!!. Doesn't matter what the subject is..or even if its political or not. Which is what makes me think bot.


Her profile says she joined 2008.  I always knew she was over the edge....but she has become even more nutty as of late.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You lost honey.
> Sit down.




I never lose.

You simply lie.


----------



## Batcat

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No, ultimately her not campaigning until the end of the election cycle cost her the Presidency. But James Comey was the one who stuck a large knife in her campaign by releasing reports of emails..that had already been released and the fact that he didn't mention that the Trump campaign was under investigation for colluding with the Russians.
> 
> And I hate to keep mentioning these facts to you Trump humpers but 1) Donald Trump's campaign did collude with the Russians (Trump Tower meeting to get a hold of stolen emails), 2) There is absolutely NO EVIDENCE of widespread fraud in the 2020 election. Trump lost. I understand what this man meant to you, but the majority of American voters rejected him.


Of course you Hillary supporters politely accepted the fact the Trump won, right? You never went off the deep end believing in a story Hillary paid for about Trump colluding the the Russians with entertaining tidbits like Trump hiring prostitutes to pee on a bed. 

By the way Hillary should have been charged with negligent handling of classified information. A “little person “ would have faced charges. 









						FBI Initially Believed Clinton Was 'Grossly Negligent'
					

The FBI had previously said the bureau began drafting a statement about Clinton months before interviewing her.




					www.newsweek.com
				












						For the Record: Yes, Hillary Should Have Been Charged and Prosecuted
					

Gross Negligence and Intent.




					townhall.com


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> I never lose.
> 
> You simply lie.


You lose all the time on these boards, honey.
You get taken to the cleaners so many times in your threads, it's a wonder you don't squeak when you walk.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You lose all the time on these boards, honey.
> You get taken to the cleaners so many times in your threads, it's a wonder you don't squeak when you walk.




Let's leave that up to our individual readers.
I'm gonn post a thread featuring you.....watch for *Democrats: Counting On Suspension of Disbelief

It explains both your mental disability and your dishonesty.

You should take notese.*


----------



## Stashman

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Still no evidence....of like anything. You've had ample time to put it together, and you've come up with zilch.
> 
> So sit down and STFU.


What's it feel like to get owned over and over again?


----------



## JimH52

Stashman said:


> What's it feel like to get owned over and over again? 001326GN


Ask the. LOSER trump.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JimH52 said:


> Ask the. LOSER trump.




"Losers" would be any who were tricked into voting for this:









Raise your paw.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Stashman said:


> What's it feel like to get owned over and over again?


Don't know. I'll get back to you when it happens.

Still..no..evidence...now STFU!


----------



## Toro

PoliticalChic said:


> I never lose.



You lost the day you decided to side with tribalism.

It's very sad.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> "Losers" would be any who were tricked into voting for this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 621653
> 
> 
> 
> Raise your paw.


^Shrug^. Replace Biden cartoon with Trump (had he won re-election). Because he'd be dealing with the same issues and problems...some of which..he made. 
But you go on being the hack you are honey. 

Still...no...evidence!!...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> You lost the day you decided to side with tribalism.
> 
> It's very sad.





I support America, and Western Civilization.

You have become the enemy of both.



This...















.....Or this.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> ^Shrug^. Replace Biden cartoon with Trump (had he won re-election). Because he'd be dealing with the same issues and problems...some of which..he made.
> But you go on being the hack you are honey.
> 
> Still...no...evidence!!...





This...















.....Or this.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> You lost the day you decided to side with tribalism.
> 
> It's very sad.




One can only wonder how you feel having supported a paid agent of America's enemies......as the NYTimes admitted:



The Times finally admits Hunter Biden's laptop is real​https://nypost.com › 2022/03/17 › the-times-finally-ad...

7 days ago — “People familiar with the investigation said prosecutors had examined emails between Mr. Biden, Mr. Archer and others about Burisma and other ...


GOP fury at Big Tech after NYT admits Hunter Biden laptop is ...​https://nypost.com › 2022/03/18 › gop-fury-at-big-tech...
5 days ago — The GOP backlash was in response to a Grey Lady report earlier this week that belatedly verified a trove of emails contained on the _laptop's_ ...
Hunter Biden Paid Tax Bill, but Federal Investigation Goes On​https://www.nytimes.com › U.S. › Politics

7 days ago — The Justice Department inquiry into the business dealings of the president's son has remained active, with a grand jury seeking information ...


The NYT now admits the Biden laptop – falsely called ...​https://mronline.org › 2022 › March › 19

5 days ago — They had an election to manipulate. As a result, that these emails were “Russian disinformation”—meaning that they were fake and that Russia ...

Hunter Biden's Laptop Is Finally News Fit to Print - WSJ​https://www.wsj.com › Opinion › Review & Outlook

5 days ago — But the original scoop belonged to the New York Post, which broke its _laptop_ story in October 2020—only to meet a media wall of denial and ...

NY Times Admits: Hunter Biden Laptop Real. Everyone Who ...​https://www.kabc.com › 2022/03/17 › ny-times-admits-...

6 days ago — Everyone Who Said it Was Disinformation Was Lying To America. _The New York Times_ finally _admits_ that, yep, the _laptop_ at the center of the NY ...




So you voted for the real traitor, the one taking bribes from China, Russia, and the Ukraine.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> ^Shrug^. Replace Biden cartoon with Trump (had he won re-election). Because he'd be dealing with the same issues and problems...some of which..he made.
> But you go on being the hack you are honey.
> 
> Still...no...evidence!!...





One can only wonder how you feel having supported a paid agent of America's enemies......as the NYTimes admitted:



The Times finally admits Hunter Biden's laptop is real​https://nypost.com › 2022/03/17 › the-times-finally-ad...

7 days ago — “People familiar with the investigation said prosecutors had examined emails between Mr. Biden, Mr. Archer and others about Burisma and other ...


GOP fury at Big Tech after NYT admits Hunter Biden laptop is ...​https://nypost.com › 2022/03/18 › gop-fury-at-big-tech...
5 days ago — The GOP backlash was in response to a Grey Lady report earlier this week that belatedly verified a trove of emails contained on the _laptop's_ ...
Hunter Biden Paid Tax Bill, but Federal Investigation Goes On​https://www.nytimes.com › U.S. › Politics

7 days ago — The Justice Department inquiry into the business dealings of the president's son has remained active, with a grand jury seeking information ...


The NYT now admits the Biden laptop – falsely called ...​https://mronline.org › 2022 › March › 19

5 days ago — They had an election to manipulate. As a result, that these emails were “Russian disinformation”—meaning that they were fake and that Russia ...

Hunter Biden's Laptop Is Finally News Fit to Print - WSJ​https://www.wsj.com › Opinion › Review & Outlook

5 days ago — But the original scoop belonged to the New York Post, which broke its _laptop_ story in October 2020—only to meet a media wall of denial and ...

NY Times Admits: Hunter Biden Laptop Real. Everyone Who ...​https://www.kabc.com › 2022/03/17 › ny-times-admits-...

6 days ago — Everyone Who Said it Was Disinformation Was Lying To America. _The New York Times_ finally _admits_ that, yep, the _laptop_ at the center of the NY ...




So you voted for the real traitor, the one taking bribes from China, Russia, and the Ukraine.


----------



## Toro

PoliticalChic said:


> One can only wonder how you feel having supported a paid agent of America's enemies......as the NYTimes admitted:
> 
> 
> The Times finally admits Hunter Biden's laptop is real​https://nypost.com › 2022/03/17 › the-times-finally-ad...
> 
> 7 days ago — “People familiar with the investigation said prosecutors had examined emails between Mr. Biden, Mr. Archer and others about Burisma and other ...
> 
> 
> GOP fury at Big Tech after NYT admits Hunter Biden laptop is ...​https://nypost.com › 2022/03/18 › gop-fury-at-big-tech...
> 5 days ago — The GOP backlash was in response to a Grey Lady report earlier this week that belatedly verified a trove of emails contained on the _laptop's_ ...
> Hunter Biden Paid Tax Bill, but Federal Investigation Goes On​https://www.nytimes.com › U.S. › Politics
> 
> 7 days ago — The Justice Department inquiry into the business dealings of the president's son has remained active, with a grand jury seeking information ...
> 
> 
> The NYT now admits the Biden laptop – falsely called ...​https://mronline.org › 2022 › March › 19
> 
> 5 days ago — They had an election to manipulate. As a result, that these emails were “Russian disinformation”—meaning that they were fake and that Russia ...
> 
> Hunter Biden's Laptop Is Finally News Fit to Print - WSJ​https://www.wsj.com › Opinion › Review & Outlook
> 
> 5 days ago — But the original scoop belonged to the New York Post, which broke its _laptop_ story in October 2020—only to meet a media wall of denial and ...
> 
> NY Times Admits: Hunter Biden Laptop Real. Everyone Who ...​https://www.kabc.com › 2022/03/17 › ny-times-admits-...
> 
> 6 days ago — Everyone Who Said it Was Disinformation Was Lying To America. _The New York Times_ finally _admits_ that, yep, the _laptop_ at the center of the NY ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you voted for the real traitor, the one taking bribes from China, Russia, and the Ukraine.



Keep clinging. 

So sad.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Or this.....


1) Deals with podunk Arab countries are not peace deals. If Trump had solved the Palestinian issue..THEN you could bray.
2) As soon as Trump ended the agreement with Iran..HE let them out of the box. I'm stunned you still parrot this lie. 
3) You do remember that it WAS TRUMP who brokered the deal with the Taliban..correct?...then, like he always does..fails to deliver.
4) Hey sweetie, pop quiz..where is the bulk of Donald Trump's merchandise manufactured? 
5) What does this mean? Up until January, 2017, we WERE respected. Then we elected a reality TV game show host...and lost it all. LOL. 
6) Not dealing with immigration isn't control. Kick the can down the road. It's what Republicans do best.
7) Supply..demand...global pandemic..which your savior ignored for three crucial months...sorry hon, EVERYONE gets the blame for this one. 
8) The United States has NEVER been the leading producer of oil and gas. What reality do you occupy?

Stop pushing alt-right websites as fact. They aren't. They lie..just like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> Keep clinging.
> 
> So sad.




Why are  you afraid to respond?

Is it becasue it utterly destroys and cachet you might have believed you had (I almost said 'thought you had')???


Biden has been proven an asset of foreign powers.....and you stood shoulder to shoulder with him.



As opposed to this:

Let's remind all the mindless....you......of Trump's five Nobel nominations for peace in the Middle East, quieting of North Korea, no invasions by Russia, keeping Iran guessing, having the courage to move our embassy to Jerusalem, forcing Mexico to keep invaders on their side of the border, sending ships through the South China Sea that China claimed was theirs, not turning over tons of armaments to the Taliban..........astounding foreign policy achievements that no Democrat can claim.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> 1) Deals with podunk Arab countries are not peace deals. If Trump had solved the Palestinian issue..THEN you could bray.
> 2) As soon as Trump ended the agreement with Iran..HE let them out of the box. I'm stunned you still parrot this lie.
> 3) You do remember that it WAS TRUMP who brokered the deal with the Taliban..correct?...then, like he always does..fails to deliver.
> 4) Hey sweetie, pop quiz..where is the bulk of Donald Trump's merchandise manufactured?
> 5) What does this mean? Up until January, 2017, we WERE respected. Then we elected a reality TV game show host...and lost it all. LOL.
> 6) Not dealing with immigration isn't control. Kick the can down the road. It's what Republicans do best.
> 7) Supply..demand...global pandemic..which your savior ignored for three crucial months...sorry hon, EVERYONE gets the blame for this one.
> 8) The United States has NEVER been the leading producer of oil and gas. What reality do you occupy?
> 
> Stop pushing alt-right websites as fact. They aren't. They lie..just like you.





Red China, Russia, and corrupt oil companies in Ukraine all paid bribes to Hunter Biden....who cried that he had to share half with your candidate.


The NYTimes admitted it....basically calling you a fool.

Still with Biden and not the American, Trump????


Why are you afraid to respond?

Is it becasue it utterly destroys and cachet you might have believed you had (I almost said 'thought you had')???


Biden has been proven an asset of foreign powers.....and you stood shoulder to shoulder with him.



As opposed to this:

Let's remind all the mindless....you......of Trump's five Nobel nominations for peace in the Middle East, quieting of North Korea, no invasions by Russia, keeping Iran guessing, having the courage to move our embassy to Jerusalem, forcing Mexico to keep invaders on their side of the border, sending ships through the South China Sea that China claimed was theirs, not turning over tons of armaments to the Taliban..........astounding foreign policy achievements that no Democrat can claim.


----------



## Turtlesoup

PoliticalChic said:


> "Losers" would be any who were tricked into voting for this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 621653
> 
> 
> 
> Raise your paw.


You are going to have to update the Cartoon with Russia inside pecking on Bidens Forehead front and center or something.   Food Shortages should behind the glass and moving as this fall is likely to be very very bad.


----------



## Toro

PoliticalChic said:


> Why are  you afraid to respond?
> 
> Is it becasue it utterly destroys and cachet you might have believed you had (I almost said 'thought you had')???
> 
> 
> Biden has been proven an asset of foreign powers.....and you stood shoulder to shoulder with him.
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to this:
> 
> Let's remind all the mindless....you......of Trump's five Nobel nominations for peace in the Middle East, quieting of North Korea, no invasions by Russia, keeping Iran guessing, having the courage to move our embassy to Jerusalem, forcing Mexico to keep invaders on their side of the border, sending ships through the South China Sea that China claimed was theirs, not turning over tons of armaments to the Taliban..........astounding foreign policy achievements that no Democrat can claim.



Keep clinging, anti-American.

I'm sure you'll side with Kim Jong-un if the alt-right media can somehow tie him and a Democrat together.

Because cult.

LOL


----------



## PoliticalChic

Turtlesoup said:


> You are going to have to update the Cartoon with Russia inside pecking on Bidens Forehead front and center or something.   Food Shortages should behind the glass and moving as this fall is likely to be very very bad.


----------



## Jacques Chitte

Dimmies STINK !!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> Keep clinging, anti-American.
> 
> I'm sure you'll side with Kim Jong-un if the alt-right media can somehow tie him and a Democrat together.
> 
> Because cult.
> 
> LOL




OK....OK......stop begging.

Here is your remedial education:


The Constitution was a _distillation_ of the views of Madison, Jefferson and Franklin. Progressivism is from the views of Rousseau, Hegel and Marx.




Now, let's quote 'progressives,' Democrats.....also known as totalitarians.



a. The Germans have a history of embracing authoritarian rule. As the German philosopher Hegel said, “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of _obeying without protest”_ (Ralf Dahrendorf, _Society and Democracy in Germany_).



b. The attitude of the FDR government can be seen in these words of _A.B. “Happy” Chandler_, a former Kentucky governor: “[A]ll of us owe the government; we owe it for everything we have—and that is the basis of obligation—and the government can *take everything we have* if the government needs it. . . . The government can assert its right to have all the taxes it needs for any purpose, either now or at any time in the future.”

_*From a speech delivered on the Senate floor

May 14, 1943*_ Happy Chandler's dangerous statism - The Bluegrass Institute for Public Policy Solutions



c. Jim Cramer, one of the Left's apparatchiks, say what Democrats believe, encourage.....but blames it on the other side.

“government has a right to force you to obey and has always exercised it especially under GOP”

Anyone think to question what the GOP has forced any to obey about?



Masks?



Injections?



Taxation?


See what I mean about the Left/Progressives lying about everything?



The Democrats are the European Party, the party of Obey.

We’re the other side, the personal liberty, individualism, the right to make personal decisions.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> Red China, Russia, and corrupt oil companies in Ukraine all paid bribes to Hunter Biden....who cried that he had to share half with your candidate.
> 
> 
> The NYTimes admitted it....basically calling you a fool.
> 
> Still with Biden and not the American, Trump????
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to respond?
> 
> Is it becasue it utterly destroys and cachet you might have believed you had (I almost said 'thought you had')???
> 
> 
> Biden has been proven an asset of foreign powers.....and you stood shoulder to shoulder with him.
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to this:
> 
> Let's remind all the mindless....you......of Trump's five Nobel nominations for peace in the Middle East, quieting of North Korea, no invasions by Russia, keeping Iran guessing, having the courage to move our embassy to Jerusalem, forcing Mexico to keep invaders on their side of the border, sending ships through the South China Sea that China claimed was theirs, not turning over tons of armaments to the Taliban..........astounding foreign policy achievements that no Democrat can claim.


PPPPPPPTTTTTTT!!!!!!LOL...Nobel prizes nominations??? 
Putin, Kim, Erdogan...all Trump's best buds. Not surprising you would think these are acheivements. You righties really like your strongmen.
Admit it...Trump made you feel safe, didn't he? 

Again, HUNTER BIDEN ISN'T PRESIDENT!!..there I shouted it for you..since you seem to be deaf..and dumb.
No..one..cares...well, except for you alt-right lemmings.


----------



## Toro

PoliticalChic said:


> OK....OK......stop begging.
> 
> Here is your remedial education:
> 
> 
> The Constitution was a _distillation_ of the views of Madison, Jefferson and Franklin. Progressivism is from the views of Rousseau, Hegel and Marx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let's quote 'progressives,' Democrats.....also known as totalitarians.
> 
> 
> 
> a. The Germans have a history of embracing authoritarian rule. As the German philosopher Hegel said, “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of _obeying without protest”_ (Ralf Dahrendorf, _Society and Democracy in Germany_).
> 
> 
> 
> b. The attitude of the FDR government can be seen in these words of _A.B. “Happy” Chandler_, a former Kentucky governor: “[A]ll of us owe the government; we owe it for everything we have—and that is the basis of obligation—and the government can *take everything we have* if the government needs it. . . . The government can assert its right to have all the taxes it needs for any purpose, either now or at any time in the future.”
> 
> _*From a speech delivered on the Senate floor
> 
> May 14, 1943*_ Happy Chandler's dangerous statism - The Bluegrass Institute for Public Policy Solutions
> 
> 
> 
> c. Jim Cramer, one of the Left's apparatchiks, say what Democrats believe, encourage.....but blames it on the other side.
> 
> “government has a right to force you to obey and has always exercised it especially under GOP”
> 
> Anyone think to question what the GOP has forced any to obey about?
> 
> 
> 
> Masks?
> 
> 
> 
> Injections?
> 
> 
> 
> Taxation?
> 
> 
> See what I mean about the Left/Progressives lying about everything?
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are the European Party, the party of Obey.
> 
> We’re the other side, the personal liberty, individualism, the right to make personal decisions.



Wow.

I'm pretty sure you ain't getting your money back on that Ivy League education.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 621668


Same empty shelves I saw for four months at the beginning of the pandemic.
Remind the class who was President then?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jacques Chitte said:


> Dimmies STINK !!!


You can work 'em over better than that!

C'mon.....put a little effort into the beating!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you ain't getting your money back on that Ivy League education.




I'm pretty sure readers of our posts will recognize the terrible mistakes you've made, and what you've become.

There is no way for you to slither away from what you are now.

I bet you are even a disappointment to yourself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> PPPPPPPTTTTTTT!!!!!!LOL...Nobel prizes nominations???
> Putin, Kim, Erdogan...all Trump's best buds. Not surprising you would think these are acheivements. You righties really like your strongmen.
> Admit it...Trump made you feel safe, didn't he?
> 
> Again, HUNTER BIDEN ISN'T PRESIDENT!!..there I shouted it for you..since you seem to be deaf..and dumb.
> No..one..cares...well, except for you alt-right lemmings.





In my lifetime...and even in yours, no elected official has been able to do in the Middle East what Trump did.

Peace....breaking out all over.







Search Results​Featured snippet from the web​*Abraham Accords*

The Abraham Accords are a joint statement between the State of Israel, the United Arab Emirates, and the United States, reached on August 13, 2020. ...
The statement marked the first public normalization of relations between an Arab country and Israel since that of Jordan in 1994.
More items...
Abraham Accords - Wikipedia​https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Abraham_Accords





Five Nobel Peace nominations for more than melanin.


And all you can do is lick the boots of the Democrat Party.


----------



## Jacques Chitte

Go light on pedophiles - lighter - light my fire! (Jose Feliciano version)

Cheatocrats!

Demofrauds!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> In my lifetime...and even in yours, no elected official has been able to do in the Middle East what Trump did.
> 
> Peace....breaking out all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search Results​Featured snippet from the web​*Abraham Accords*
> 
> The Abraham Accords are a joint statement between the State of Israel, the United Arab Emirates, and the United States, reached on August 13, 2020. ...
> The statement marked the first public normalization of relations between an Arab country and Israel since that of Jordan in 1994.
> More items...
> Abraham Accords - Wikipedia​https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Abraham_Accords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Nobel Peace nominations for more than melanin.
> 
> 
> And all you can do is lick the boots of the Democrat Party.


Again, your savior was a complete and utter failure from one end of his Presidency to the last.








						Trump's Mideast deals tout 'peace' where there was never war
					

JERUSALEM (AP) — For the first time in more than a quarter-century, a U.S. president will host a signing ceremony between Israelis and Arabs at the White House, billing it as an "historic breakthrough" in a region long known for its stubborn conflicts...




					apnews.com
				




Podunk deals with small Arab countries...aren't peace deals.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Same empty shelves I saw for four months at the beginning of the pandemic.
> Remind the class who was President then?





JackOfNoTrades said:


> Again, your savior was a complete and utter failure from one end of his Presidency to the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Mideast deals tout 'peace' where there was never war
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM (AP) — For the first time in more than a quarter-century, a U.S. president will host a signing ceremony between Israelis and Arabs at the White House, billing it as an "historic breakthrough" in a region long known for its stubborn conflicts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podunk deals with small Arab countries...aren't peace deals.




Not my "savior."

That is a religious term, one I don't apply to human being.......as you did when you called Obama god, Jesus and the messiah.


Did you vote for Hussein???


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> I'm pretty sure readers of our posts will recognize the terrible mistakes you've made, and what you've become.
> 
> There is no way for you to slither away from what you are now.
> 
> I bet you are even a disappointment to yourself.


The understatement of the century toto is a disappointment to himself.the truth hurts so he tries to laugh off the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> In my lifetime...and even in yours, no elected official has been able to do in the Middle East what Trump did.
> 
> Peace....breaking out all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search Results​Featured snippet from the web​*Abraham Accords*
> 
> The Abraham Accords are a joint statement between the State of Israel, the United Arab Emirates, and the United States, reached on August 13, 2020. ...
> The statement marked the first public normalization of relations between an Arab country and Israel since that of Jordan in 1994.
> More items...
> Abraham Accords - Wikipedia​https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Abraham_Accords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Nobel Peace nominations for more than melanin.
> 
> 
> And all you can do is lick the boots of the Democrat Party.


And that has all the trump haters angry throwing objects at the wall after being schooled on that little truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> Not my "savior."
> 
> That is a religious term, one I don't apply to human being.......as you did when you called Obama god, Jesus and the messiah.
> 
> 
> Did you vote for Hussein???


If he did,he was no more stupid as you are for  voting for your hero warmonger bush who you ignore Had the same dreconian policys thst Obama expanded on fake trump supporter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> I support America, and Western Civilization.
> 
> You have become the enemy of both.
> 
> 
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Or this.....


There you go lying again,anybody who votes fir criminal Bush and does not regret it does not support America,you both hate America.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stashman said:


> What's it feel like to get owned over and over again?



An excellent question,it applies to langley shill toto as well,they are indeed banging their heads against the wall being owned so many times Stashman


----------



## toobfreak

JackOfNoTrades said:


> We're just tired of engaging in this pointless conversation


Jack, you have never once engaged in any conversation at all about the election.  You simply refute it as you are doing here without ever giving a shred of any basis or proof to believe a thing you claim, while just this one thread alone raises 100 very big and legitimate questions, not one of which you can offer any solid grounds to dismiss.

Which is why it is a pointless conversation with you, because I could offer up Joe's own confession to the cheat and you would still dismiss the issue, claim Biden won and just tell everyone again to just move on.  Your own consistently obdurate replies to everything no matter what are alone grounds to raise suspicion that you just want to cover up and move on.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

toobfreak said:


> Jack, you have never once engaged in any conversation at all about the election.  You simply refute it as you are doing here without ever giving a shred of any basis or proof to believe a thing you claim, while just this one thread alone raises 100 very big and legitimate questions, not one of which you can offer any solid grounds to dismiss.
> 
> Which is why it is a pointless conversation with you, because I could offer up Joe's own confession to the cheat and you would still dismiss the issue, claim Biden won and just tell everyone again to just move on.  Your own consistently obdurate replies to everything no matter what are alone grounds to raise suspicion that you just want to cover up and move on.


Sit down, Freaky. Speak when spoken to. You've been posting all over these boards since the day after the election about massive fraud that never once had an ounce of proof behind it. Then you bray how you are going to start a comprehensive election fraud thread that will bring My Pillow proof that there was massive voter fraud that cost your savior the election. Day after day, month after month goes by, you brag and boast how it's coming and how it will change history...only to post..nothing. Just whine and complain. Because it's easier than getting exposed as the massive fraud you are within 20 posts of starting your silly fraud thread.

60+ court cases tossed (yes, most of them on lack evidence), audits and recounts (all coming out in favor of the winner), and finally, an explosion of hatred and ignorance resulting in insurrection 1/20/2021. He lost. Deal with it and move on. NOTHING on this thread raises anything other than the subject of your sanity and the amount of time you have to sit in front of a computer every day.

You have ZERO credibility. The courts, recounts, audits, and state certifications have done the refuting for me. I don't have to refute anything. I don't have to offer any proof of anything. YOU are the one making the accusations. It is incumbent upon YOU to offer the proof..which you have failed to do so far. As long as you post lies, I'll be here to knock you down.

Besides..it's fun watching you cry.


----------



## toobfreak

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sit down, Freaky. Speak when spoken to.


French kiss me where the Sun doesn't shine, Jerky.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> You've been posting all over these boards since the day after the election about massive fraud that never once had an ounce of proof behind it.


You mean like this, Jerk?





Unlike me, you've never shown even the slightest evidence to support a single thing you say Jack as mountain after mountain of proof is presented here and elsewhere of MASSIVE fraud.  And as to threads, you are welcome any time you want to post your proof here or in another thread or start a thread of your own to show how you can magically clairvoyantly ordain the outcome of elections even before they were decided!


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sit down, Freaky. Speak when spoken to. You've been posting all over these boards since the day after the election about massive fraud that never once had an ounce of proof behind it. Then you bray how you are going to start a comprehensive election fraud thread that will bring My Pillow proof that there was massive voter fraud that cost your savior the election. Day after day, month after month goes by, you brag and boast how it's coming and how it will change history...only to post..nothing. Just whine and complain. Because it's easier than getting exposed as the massive fraud you are within 20 posts of starting your silly fraud thread.
> 
> 60+ court cases tossed (yes, most of them on lack evidence), audits and recounts (all coming out in favor of the winner), and finally, an explosion of hatred and ignorance resulting in insurrection 1/20/2021. He lost. Deal with it and move on. NOTHING on this thread raises anything other than the subject of your sanity and the amount of time you have to sit in front of a computer every day.
> 
> You have ZERO credibility. The courts, recounts, audits, and state certifications have done the refuting for me. I don't have to refute anything. I don't have to offer any proof of anything. YOU are the one making the accusations. It is incumbent upon YOU to offer the proof..which you have failed to do so far. As long as you post lies, I'll be here to knock you down.
> 
> Besides..it's fun watching you cry.





Here comes the knife through where your heart would be if you had one.


Just because a series of corrupt courts.....including the 'supreme' one.....wouldn't hear the evidence doesn't mean there wasn't clear and dispositive evidence.

I can provide it.

The fact is that the only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required. Wherein we find this:
Under the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”

​
McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)

supreme.justia.com



But....this occurred: courts altered voting rules.
“In Pennsylvania, the question was whether th*e state’s Supreme Court could override voting rules set by the state legislature. In North Carolina, the question was whether state election officials had the power to alter such voting rules.”*
NYTimes

Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> Here comes the knife through where your heart would be if you had one.
> 
> 
> Just because a series of corrupt courts.....including the 'supreme' one.....wouldn't hear the evidence doesn't mean there wasn't clear and dispositive evidence.
> 
> I can provide it.
> 
> The fact is that the only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required. Wherein we find this:
> Under the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
> Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”
> 
> ​
> McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)
> 
> supreme.justia.com
> 
> 
> 
> But....this occurred: courts altered voting rules.
> “In Pennsylvania, the question was whether th*e state’s Supreme Court could override voting rules set by the state legislature. In North Carolina, the question was whether state election officials had the power to alter such voting rules.”*
> NYTimes
> 
> Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.


It was correctly voted on, decided, and certified.
Why do you keep parroting lies?

Legislatures determined voting rules.









						Pa. Supreme Court weighs future of state’s popular mail voting law | Spotlight PA
					

A group of Republican lawmakers — some of whom voted for the law — now say no-excuse mail voting requires a change to the Pennsylvania Constitution.




					www.spotlightpa.org


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


If you can find it, an HBO film called "Hacking Democracy" talks about how easy it is to hack voting machines.


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.



Jack would understand that if he had the brains which he doesn't, or the desire, which he doesn't.  Jack is just another mind-numbing mouthpiece for the socialist agenda who can't see the hand in front of his face because he is paid not to see.


----------



## toobfreak

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Why do you keep parroting lies?



Are you accusing people of lying?  I just can't wait to see you present your evidence to support that!


----------



## PoliticalChic

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> If you can find it, an HBO film called "Hacking Democracy" talks about how easy it is to hack voting machines.




No real need to......one of the 'benefits' of contracting with Dominion is you can alter totals.

Dominion voting machines do not report the absolute number or sorting of the ballots as cast.......instead, they allow the ‘adjusting’ of the number and selection of the votes.







In the contracts that Dominion signs with municipalities, we find the following:



AGREEMENT BETWEEN THE COUNTY OF SANTA CLARA AND DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS, INC. This Agreement is entered into between the County of Santa Clara (“County”) and Dominion Voting Systems, Inc. (“Contractor” or “Dominion”) (collectively, the “Parties”).



*Section 2.26 "Allows staff to adjust tally based on review of scanned ballot images."*



https://www.sccgov.org/sites/rov/Documents/CW2232168 Dominion Final.pdf


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It was correctly voted on, decided, and certified.
> Why do you keep parroting lies?
> 
> Legislatures determined voting rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pa. Supreme Court weighs future of state’s popular mail voting law | Spotlight PA
> 
> 
> A group of Republican lawmakers — some of whom voted for the law — now say no-excuse mail voting requires a change to the Pennsylvania Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spotlightpa.org





So you and the Democrats no longer follow the United States Constituition.

Exactly what I have always said: you are traitors, and the enemies of America.


Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, *the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”



McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)

supreme.justia.com





Does the Constitution say that or not?


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> Jack would understand that if he had the brains which he doesn't, or the desire, which he doesn't.  Jack is just another mind-numbing mouthpiece for the socialist agenda who can't see the hand in front of his face because he is paid not to see.




....if he had the backbone to actully confront....or even question....his masters.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> So you and the Democrats no longer follow the United States Constituition.
> 
> Exactly what I have always said: you are traitors, and the enemies of America.
> 
> 
> Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, *the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
> Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”
> 
> 
> 
> McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)
> 
> supreme.justia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Constitution say that or not?


Legislatures set rules for voting..in accordance with states right to conduct their elections in the manner they see fit. All passing Constitutional muster. Republicans voted for these rule changes. Why are you complaining about them now?..because your savior lost? Too bad. Deal with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Legislatures set rules for voting..in accordance with states right to conduct their elections in the manner they see fit. All passing Constitutional muster. Republicans voted for these rule changes. Why are you complaining about them now?..because your savior lost? Too bad. Deal with it.




No they don't.

The law comes from the Constitution.  For America and Americans.

Well....not for you Democrats.....you are not an American party.





Let me explain why:

The Constitution was a _distillation_ of the views of Madison, Jefferson and Franklin. Democrat/Progressive doctrine is from the views of Rousseau, Hegel and Marx.
And those are the godfathers of your party.


Now, let's quote 'progressives,' also known as totalitarians.



a. The Germans have a history of embracing authoritarian rule. As the German philosopher Hegel said, “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of _obeying without protest”_ (Ralf Dahrendorf, _Society and Democracy in Germany_).



b. The attitude of the FDR government can be seen in these words of _A.B. “Happy” Chandler_, a former Kentucky governor: “[A]ll of us owe the government; we owe it for everything we have—and that is the basis of obligation—and the government can *take everything we have* if the government needs it. . . . The government can assert its right to have all the taxes it needs for any purpose, either now or at any time in the future.”

_*From a speech delivered on the Senate floor

May 14, 1943*_ Happy Chandler's dangerous statism - The Bluegrass Institute for Public Policy Solutions



c. Jim Cramer, one of the Left's apparatchiks, say what Democrats believe, encourage.....but blames it on the other side.



“government has a right to force you to obey and has always exercised it especially under GOP”



Anyone think to question what the GOP has forced any to obey about?



Masks?



Injections?



Taxation?


See what I mean about the Left/Progressives lying about everything?



The Democrats are the European Party, the party of Obey.

We’re the other side, the personal liberty, individualism, the right to make personal decisions.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Legislatures set rules for voting..in accordance with states right to conduct their elections in the manner they see fit. All passing Constitutional muster. Republicans voted for these rule changes. Why are you complaining about them now?..because your savior lost? Too bad. Deal with it.





Article VI, Paragraph 2 of the U.S. Constitution is commonly referred to as the Supremacy Clause. It establishes that *the federal constitution, and federal law generally, take precedence over state laws, and even state constitutions*.
Supremacy Clause | Wex | US Law​


You're pretty much a moron, aren't you.

Have you always been or only under Democrat auspices?


----------



## toobfreak

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Legislatures set rules for voting..


Then why were so many rule changes for 2020 not approved through the legislatures?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> in accordance with states right to conduct their elections in the manner they see fit.


See fit?  Then why were all the changes made in secret court sessions behind closed doors with no public involvement?  Why were they begun in December 2019 then the public told it was all because of Covid?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> All passing Constitutional muster.


WHICH constitution?  Proof?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Republicans voted for these rule changes.


If a few did, so what?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Why are you complaining about them now?..


Same reason as for the past 16 months.  Crimes do not go away with the passage of time just because YOU keep trying to wish them away!



JackOfNoTrades said:


> because your savior lost? Too bad. Deal with it.


You mean like in 2016 the way you dealt with it Jack?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

toobfreak said:


> Then why were so many rule changes for 2020 not approved through the legislatures?
> 
> 
> See fit?  Then why were all the changes made in secret court sessions behind closed doors with no public involvement?  Why were they begun in December 2019 then the public told it was all because of Covid?
> 
> 
> WHICH constitution?  Proof?
> 
> 
> If a few did, so what?
> 
> 
> Same reason as for the past 16 months.  Crimes do not go away with the passage of time just because YOU keep trying to wish them away!
> 
> 
> You mean like in 2016 the way you dealt with it Jack?
> 
> 
> View attachment 622354


The rule changes WERE approved by legislatures...try and keep up here. There were no secret court sessions. Only legislatures can approve changes to state voting rules...which they did...willingly.

I dealt with Trump winning in 2016 just fine Freaky. HE on the other hand, did a bang up job of continually sabotaging his own Presidency...all with NO help from me. 

BTW, stop posting selfies. 1.5 years is a LONG time to hold a scream.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The rule changes WERE approved by legislatures...try and keep up here. There were no secret court sessions. Only legislatures can approve changes to state voting rules...which they did...willingly.
> 
> I dealt with Trump winning in 2016 just fine Freaky. HE on the other hand, did a bang up job of continually sabotaging his own Presidency...all with NO help from me.
> 
> BTW, stop posting selfies. 1.5 years is a LONG time to hold a scream.





You lying scum.

The Constituton forbids any but the elected legislature from altering dates and times.



There is no basis for that extension in state law. The state supreme court made that up, and *it is not allowed by the Constitution of the United States.*

A state court authorized it, and *it does not have the authority under the US Constitution.*


----------



## toobfreak

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The rule changes WERE approved by legislatures...


WRONG.  Better check again Jack.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> There were no secret court sessions.


WRONG.  How many did you know about at the time they happened?  None?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> I dealt with Trump winning in 2016 just fine Freaky.


You still on Tramadol?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The rule changes WERE approved by legislatures...try and keep up here. There were no secret court sessions. Only legislatures can approve changes to state voting rules...which they did...willingly.
> 
> I dealt with Trump winning in 2016 just fine Freaky. HE on the other hand, did a bang up job of continually sabotaging his own Presidency...all with NO help from me.
> 
> BTW, stop posting selfies. 1.5 years is a LONG time to hold a scream.




"The rule changes WERE approved by legislatures...try and keep up here."

You lying low-life scum: they were NOT.


At least I forced you to change you original lie.



When you can't support your lies......there is this:

Not only has it been decided in the US Supreme Court that only the state legislature, and not any court, may alter or set the dates, but this played an important role in the 2000 Gore v Bush case.



*“U.S. Supreme Court

McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)



McPherson v. Blacker



Argued Oct. 11, 1892* *Decided Oct. 17, 1892



“The validity of a state law* providing for the appointment of electors of President and Vice President having been drawn in question before the highest tribunal of a state as repugnant to the laws and Constitution of the United States, and that court having decided in favor of its validity, this Court has jurisdiction to review the judgment under Rev.Stat. § 709. Under the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.



Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”









						McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)
					

McPherson v. Blacker




					supreme.justia.com


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> You lying scum.
> 
> The Constituton forbids any but the elected legislature from altering dates and times.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no basis for that extension in state law. The state supreme court made that up, and *it is not allowed by the Constitution of the United States.*
> 
> A state court authorized it, and *it does not have the authority under the US Constitution.*


Not familiar with a Constituton.
And you missed the whole point about the legislatures changing the voting laws..which they did. Ergo, you have NOTHING to complain about.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Not familiar with a Constituton.
> And you missed the whole point about the legislatures changing the voting laws..which they did. Ergo, you have NOTHING to complain about.




Let's wipe up the floor with you again:


I revealed you as low-life lying scum when you tried to claim that the 2020 election was correctly carried out.

I pointed out that the Constitution forbids the alteration of dates and times for voting by any courts….only elected legislators can do this.

You lied….claiming:

“It was correctly voted on, decided, and certified.
Why do you keep parroting lies?

Legislatures determined voting rules.”


​
Pa. Supreme Court weighs future of state’s popular mail voting law | Spotlight PA

A group of Republican lawmakers — some of whom voted for the law — now say no-excuse mail voting requires a change to the Pennsylvania Constitution.

www.spotlightpa.org

The "No Evidence" Crowd Seems To Have Become Silent post 621

I wrote:

Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power* to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”



No where does it state that the legislature altered voting requirements!





2.Your next lie:

“Legislatures set rules for voting..in accordance with states right to conduct their elections in the manner they see fit. All passing Constitutional muster.” Post628

I eviscerated your lie here:

Article VI, Paragraph 2 of the U.S. Constitution is commonly referred to as the Supremacy Clause. It establishes that *the federal constitution, and federal law generally, take precedence over state laws, and even state constitutions*.


Supremacy Clause | Wex | US Law







3.You tried this lie again:

“The rule changes WERE approved by legislatures...try and keep up here. There were no secret court sessions. Only legislatures can approve changes to state voting rules...which they did...willingly.” Post 632

Document that!!!!

If you can’t prove that….and, you can’t….change your avi to *“LowLifeLyingScumForLife*,” immediately.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


>



LOLOLOLOL 

You flamin' retard... *that photo is from March, 2020*. That's not Biden's economy, it was Trump's economy! You must have one enormous mouth to get your entire foot inserted like that.






From March, 2020...









						Photo by Richard Burlton on Unsplash
					

Download this photo by Richard Burlton on Unsplash




					unsplash.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

B. Kidd said:


> Karma is already beginning to attack Joe.
> He sprained his ankle yesterday playing with his dog 'Major'!
> I just love karma, don't you?



The dog was running for its life because Joe had plans for it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The rule changes WERE approved by legislatures...try and keep up here. There were no secret court sessions. Only legislatures can approve changes to state voting rules...which they did...willingly.
> 
> I dealt with Trump winning in 2016 just fine Freaky. HE on the other hand, did a bang up job of continually sabotaging his own Presidency...all with NO help from me.
> 
> BTW, stop posting selfies. 1.5 years is a LONG time to hold a scream.



They weren't in PA


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> They weren't in PA





His lie has been exploded.....and you can bet I will remind him of it often.


----------



## candycorn

306>232...

Nothing else needs to be said..


----------



## Jacques Chitte

Cuz we can SEE!!

THE FRAUD OF THE DEMMIES!!

THE ELEPHANT IN THE ROOM!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com



"POLL: MOST VOTERS STILL BELIEVE CHEATING CHANGED THE OUTCOME OF THE 2020 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION​



Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election.

55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on May 23-24. Only 39 percent of respondents overall indicated that cheating did not affect the election.

When broken down by political party, most Republicans and Independents expressed doubts over the fairness of the highly debatable election. However, Democrats did not.











						POLL: Most voters still believe cheating changed the outcome of the 2020 presidential election
					

Photo: Alamy Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election. 55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on...




					www.rsbnetwork.com


----------



## Jacques Chitte

Demmies cheated.


----------



## Oddball

PoliticalChic said:


> ​
> When broken down by political party, most Republicans and Independents expressed doubts over the fairness of the highly debatable election. However, Democrats did not.


The indies are the acid test....If 53% are admitting to a pollster that they believe the election was stolen, you have to know that number is at least 5 points higher, given the current vicissitudes of polling in general.

Seems most  view the left's "Big Lie" narrative to in fact itself be the big lie.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

PoliticalChic said:


> "POLL: MOST VOTERS STILL BELIEVE CHEATING CHANGED THE OUTCOME OF THE 2020 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION​View attachment 651051
> Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election.
> 
> 55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on May 23-24. Only 39 percent of respondents overall indicated that cheating did not affect the election.
> 
> When broken down by political party, most Republicans and Independents expressed doubts over the fairness of the highly debatable election. However, Democrats did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLL: Most voters still believe cheating changed the outcome of the 2020 presidential election
> 
> 
> Photo: Alamy Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election. 55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rsbnetwork.com


Democrats are dishonest. They likely say OJ is innocent.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> "POLL: MOST VOTERS STILL BELIEVE CHEATING CHANGED THE OUTCOME OF THE 2020 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION​View attachment 651051
> Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election.
> 
> 55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on May 23-24. Only 39 percent of respondents overall indicated that cheating did not affect the election.
> 
> When broken down by political party, most Republicans and Independents expressed doubts over the fairness of the highly debatable election. However, Democrats did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLL: Most voters still believe cheating changed the outcome of the 2020 presidential election
> 
> 
> Photo: Alamy Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election. 55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rsbnetwork.com


On some level you must find it pretty pathetic you are harping on this shit still. It’s over. Trump lost. Biden won. Be an adult and accept it.


----------



## Billy000

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Democrats are dishonest. They likely say OJ is innocent.


Trump lost. Biden won. Be an adult and accept it. You’re embarrassing yourself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> On some level you must find it pretty pathetic you are harping on this shit still. It’s over. Trump lost. Biden won. Be an adult and accept it.




No vulgarity, even though you feel the noose tightening.


----------



## Billy000

Oddball said:


> The indies are the acid test....If 53% are admitting to a pollster that they believe the election was stolen, you have to know that number is at least 5 points higher, given the current vicissitudes of polling in general.
> 
> Seems most  view the left's "Big Lie" narrative to in fact itself be the big lie.


Trump lost. Biden won. Be an adult and accept it. You’re embarrassing yourself.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Billy000 said:


> Trump lost. Biden won. Be an adult and accept it. You’re embarrassing yourself.


Trump won and you are whistling past the graveyard.  Your fear is palpable and we love it.

Whistle louder.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> No vulgarity, even though you feel the noose tightening.


Using my “vulgarity” as an excuse to deflect is kind of pitiful. Just admit Biden won. You’ll feel better.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> Trump lost. Biden won. Be an adult and accept it. You’re embarrassing yourself.




This is where I leave you speechless, with proof that the election was illegitimate:


I can provide it.



The Constitution is known as ‘the law of the land.’

The U.S. Constitution calls itself the "supreme law of the land." This clause is taken to mean that *when state constitutions or laws passed by state legislatures or the national Congress are found to conflict with the federal Constitution, they have no force*.

The Constitution as Supreme Law

http://www.let.rug.nl › usa › outlines › government-1991




The fact is that the only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required.



Wherein we find this:
Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution*, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”

​
McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)

supreme.justia.com



But....this occurred: courts altered voting rules.
“In Pennsylvania, the question was whether th*e state’s Supreme Court could override voting rules set by the state legislature. In North Carolina, the question was whether state election officials had the power to alter such voting rules.”*
NYTimes

Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.





Article VI, Paragraph 2 of the U.S. Constitution is commonly referred to as the Supremacy Clause. It establishes that *the federal constitution, and federal law generally, take precedence over state laws, and even state constitutions*.

Supremacy Clause | Wex | US Law


----------



## Billy000

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Trump won and you are whistling past the graveyard.  Your fear is palpable and we love it.
> 
> Whistle louder.


Lol my fear is palpable? Biden has been president for a year and a half. What would I even be fearful of.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Billy000 said:


> Lol my fear is palpable? Biden has been president for a year and a half. What would I even be fearful of.


Whistle louder.  We can't hear you and we really do want to.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> This is where I leave you speechless, with proof that the election was illegitimate:
> 
> 
> I can provide it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution is known as ‘the law of the land.’
> 
> The U.S. Constitution calls itself the "supreme law of the land." This clause is taken to mean that *when state constitutions or laws passed by state legislatures or the national Congress are found to conflict with the federal Constitution, they have no force*.
> 
> The Constitution as Supreme Law
> 
> http://www.let.rug.nl › usa › outlines › government-1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that the only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Wherein we find this:
> Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution*, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
> Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”
> 
> ​
> McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)
> 
> supreme.justia.com
> 
> 
> 
> But....this occurred: courts altered voting rules.
> “In Pennsylvania, the question was whether th*e state’s Supreme Court could override voting rules set by the state legislature. In North Carolina, the question was whether state election officials had the power to alter such voting rules.”*
> NYTimes
> 
> Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article VI, Paragraph 2 of the U.S. Constitution is commonly referred to as the Supremacy Clause. It establishes that *the federal constitution, and federal law generally, take precedence over state laws, and even state constitutions*.
> 
> Supremacy Clause | Wex | US Law


Umm okay so state voting rules got changed? Why is that somehow evidence Trump won?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> Lol my fear is palpable? Biden has been president for a year and a half. What would I even be fearful of.





This:


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> Umm okay so state voting rules got changed? Why is that somehow evidence Trump won?





So  you're admitting the count was illegitimate?

Good start.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Jacques Chitte said:


> Demmies cheated.


Straight from the jackass's mouth.


----------



## meaner gene

PoliticalChic said:


> "POLL: MOST VOTERS STILL BELIEVE CHEATING CHANGED THE OUTCOME OF THE 2020 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION​View attachment 651051
> Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election.
> 
> 55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on May 23-24. Only 39 percent of respondents overall indicated that cheating did not affect the election.
> 
> When broken down by political party, most Republicans and Independents expressed doubts over the fairness of the highly debatable election. However, Democrats did not.


Congratulations on joining the useful idiots.  They also polled that in 2003 a majority of people thought that Saddam Hussein had WMD's, and was responsible for 9-11.


----------



## Oddball

Billy000 said:


> Trump lost. Biden won. Be an adult and accept it. You’re embarrassing yourself.


Fuck off, punk.


----------



## meaner gene

9/11 and Iraq: The making of a tragedy
					

Obsessed with Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein, the Bush administration misled the American public into believing Iraq was connected to the September 11 attacks, Bruce Riedel writes.




					www.brookings.edu
				




A Washington Post poll conducted two years after 9/11 dramatically illustrated the story: 69% of Americans at the time believed Saddam Hussein was “personally” involved in the 9/11 attack. Even more staggering, 82% believed Saddam provided assistance to Osama bin Laden. Both were utterly false.


----------



## meaner gene

PoliticalChic said:


> So  you're admitting the count was illegitimate?
> 
> Good start.


We know of at least half a dozen republicans who illegally voted for Trump


----------



## Oddball

meaner gene said:


> Congratulations on joining the useful idiots.  They also polled that in 2003 a majority of people thought that Saddam Hussein had WMD's, and was responsible for 9-11.


Difference being that those 2003 polls were after a massive media disinformation/propaganda machine driving those numbers....Today's poll numbers are despite and in the face of that propaganda machine.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

meaner gene said:


> Congratulations on joining the useful idiots.  They also polled that in 2003 a majority of people thought that Saddam Hussein had WMD's, and was responsible for 9-11.


Keep whining.  We like it.


----------



## Oddball

meaner gene said:


> We know of at least half a dozen republicans who illegally voted for Trump


oooo....Half a dozen, versus hundreds of thousands of documented fake/fraudulent votes for your senile, pants-shitting basement dummy.

I'm convinced!


----------



## meaner gene

Oddball said:


> Difference being that those 2003 polls were after a massive media disinformation/propaganda machine drivin those numbers....Today's poll numbers are despite and in the face of them.
> 
> Sucks to be you.


Trump, Mike Lindel, Rudy Giuliani et al, had been running a disinformation campaign for the last two years.
Technically for the last 6 years, since the roots of the "illegitimate election" claims started in 2016.


----------



## meaner gene

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Keep whining.  We like it.


If you think opinion polls are proof of anything, especially since the courts have reviewed the evidence, and contradicted the claims.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> So  you're admitting the count was illegitimate?
> 
> Good start.


So be specific. What changes did PA male and how did it make for a fraudulent count?


----------



## meaner gene

Oddball said:


> oooo....Half a dozen, versus hundreds of thousands of documented fake/fraudulent votes for your senile, pants-shitting basement dummy.
> 
> I'm convinced!


Documented fake/fraudulent votes?   Documented by who?  Mike Lindel, who says that he's got the evidence to put 300 million people in jail?


----------



## Oddball

meaner gene said:


> Trump, Mike Lindel, Rudy Giuliani et al, had been running a disinformation campaign for the last two years.
> Technically for the last 6 years, since the roots of the "illegitimate election" claims started in 2016.


----------



## meaner gene

Billy000 said:


> So be specific. What changes did PA male and how did it make for a fraudulent count?


They make the claim that only the legislature can change election laws/rules.  Yet the law also says that votes cast legally at the time, they were counted, still count.  Even if the rule or law under which they were allowed was later changed or invalidated.


----------



## meaner gene

Griffin v. Burns, a 1978 decision from the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 1st Circuit

 The 1st Circuit, affirming the federal district court, held that the retroactive invalidation of what were otherwise properly cast absentee ballots, on the basis of a new legal interpretation of state law unannounced before the election, was a violation of the voters’ federal due process rights.


----------



## Kondor3

Jacques Chitte said:


> Demmies cheated.


*Bull$hit...*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

meaner gene said:


> If you think opinion polls are proof of anything, especially since the courts have reviewed the evidence, and contradicted the claims.


Yes, I'm sure you believe what you just said there.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

meaner gene said:


> Documented fake/fraudulent votes?   Documented by who?  Mike Lindel, who says that he's got the evidence to put 300 million people in jail?


Whistle louder.


----------



## meaner gene

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Yes, I'm sure you believe what you just said there.





OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Whistle louder.


How about posting "proof" of all the illegal votes you claim.

I've seen statistics, polls and everything except actual evidence posted.


----------



## dblack

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.


Maybe they fell asleep.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

meaner gene said:


> How about posting "proof" of all the illegal votes you claim.
> 
> I've seen statistics, polls and everything except actual evidence posted.


Quote me claiming anything.  

In the meantime, whistle louder.


----------



## B. Kidd

Oddball said:


> The indies are the acid test....If 53% are admitting to a pollster that they believe the election was stolen, you have to know that number is at least 5 points higher, given the current vicissitudes of polling in general.
> 
> Seems most  view the left's "Big Lie" narrative to in fact itself be the big lie.



Insightful.
More than half of the voters instinctually believe the election was rigged.

Never discount instinct, especially when the status quo constantly attempted to soft coup Trump with the help of 2 institutional big guns: namely the media and the intelligence apparatus!!

No wonder Gov't will not be trusted again for a very, very long time.


----------



## Death Angel

PoliticalChic said:


> "POLL: MOST VOTERS STILL BELIEVE CHEATING CHANGED THE OUTCOME OF THE 2020 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION​View attachment 651051
> Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election.
> 
> 55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on May 23-24. Only 39 percent of respondents overall indicated that cheating did not affect the election.
> 
> When broken down by political party, most Republicans and Independents expressed doubts over the fairness of the highly debatable election. However, Democrats did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLL: Most voters still believe cheating changed the outcome of the 2020 presidential election
> 
> 
> Photo: Alamy Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election. 55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rsbnetwork.com


*MOST* voters. Aren't the Democrats a slight majority in this country?


----------



## Oddball

B. Kidd said:


> Insightful.
> More than half of the voters instinctually believe the election was rigged.
> 
> Never discount instinct, especially when the status quo constantly attempted to soft coup Trump with the help of 2 institutional big guns: namely the media and the intelligence apparatus!!
> 
> No wonder Gov't will not be trusted again for a very, very long time.


i intuitively knew it was being stolen before the clock struck midnight central time on 3 Nov.

The cascade of highly improbable events over the span of about an hour had me smelling spook shit right then and there.


----------



## Oddball

Death Angel said:


> *MOST* voters. Aren't the Democrats a slight majority in this country?


no

They're 20% of the nation, tops.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

B. Kidd said:


> Insightful.
> More than half of the voters instinctually believe the election was rigged.
> 
> Never discount instinct, especially when the status quo constantly attempted to soft coup Trump with the help of 2 institutional big guns: namely the media and the intelligence apparatus!!
> 
> No wonder Gov't will not be trusted again for a very, very long time.


But.....but.....but...................... What does CNN have to say about *INSTINCT*????????????


----------



## B. Kidd

Oddball said:


> i intuitively knew it was being stolen before the clock struck midnight central time on 3 Nov.
> 
> The cascade of highly improbable events over the span of about an hour had me smelling spook shit right then and there.



Covering the counting room windows in Detroit drew my attention along with after midnite votes in suitcases showing up in other locations.
They played us like suckahs!!


----------



## Death Angel

meaner gene said:


> Congratulations on joining the useful idiots.  They also polled that in 2003 a majority of people thought that Saddam Hussein had WMD's, and was responsible for 9-11.


So, Democracy (majority rule) bad, now?


----------



## Death Angel

Oddball said:


> no
> 
> They're 20% of the nation, tops.


No, Democrats are the slight majority in the country.

My point being, even a percentage of DEMOCRATS are willing to admit there was enough fraud to change the outcome

demographic groups

Mar 20, 2018 — In Pew Research Center surveys conducted in 2017, 37% of registered voters identified as independents, 33% as Democrats and 26% as Republicans.


----------



## B. Kidd

Mass mail balloting IS a sure fire road to election fraud!!!


----------



## Oddball

B. Kidd said:


> Covering the counting room windows in Detroit drew my attention along with after midnite votes in suitcases showing up in other locations.
> They played us like suckahs!!


As I recall...

Florida gets called earlier than expected (this is when I believe the left shit themselves).

Vegas odds flipped from 60-40 Biden to 60-40 Trump.

The "water main break" in Fulton County gets first reported.

PA, MI, & WI report stopping the counting for the evening, despite having enough of the vote in to traditionally call the state (around 82% - 85%, with Trump ahead by 5%-6%).

MN was _*still*_ too close to call.

AZ is called for Xiden, even though only about 60% of the vote had been counted.

All happening within about an hour on 3 Nov.


----------



## Oddball

Death Angel said:


> No, Democrats are the slight majority in the country.
> 
> My point being, even a percentage of DEMOCRATS are willing to admit there was enough fraud to change the outcome
> 
> demographic groups
> 
> Mar 20, 2018 — In Pew Research Center surveys conducted in 2017, 37% of registered voters identified as independents, 33% as Democrats and 26% as Republicans.


that's registered voters, not all Muricans.


----------



## B. Kidd

Oddball said:


> As I recall...
> 
> Florida gets called earlier than expected (this is when I believe the left shit themselves).
> 
> Vegas odds flipped from 60-40 Biden to 60-40 Trump.
> 
> The "water main break" in Fulton County gets first reported.
> 
> PA, MI, & WI report stopping the counting for the evening, despite having enough of the vote in to traditionally call the state (around 82% - 85%, with Trump ahead by 5%-6%).
> 
> MN was _*still*_ too close to call.
> 
> AZ is called for Xiden, even though only about 60% of the vote had been counted.
> 
> All happening within about an hour on 3 Nov.



They had their game plan in place 2 years out just in case their impeachments failed, which they did.


----------



## flan327

B. Kidd said:


> Joe is a very, very bad man.
> And his supporters are very, very bad people.





Blaine Sweeter said:


> You forgot the butthurt cream.
> They'll need to order it on palettes.


This is 2022


----------



## flan327

progressive hunter said:


> not yet he hasnt,,,


,,,,,,,,,
DONNIE BOY IS PATHETIC


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> ,,,,,,,,,
> DONNIE BOY IS PATHETIC


compared to biden hes a jewel,,


----------



## meaner gene

B. Kidd said:


> Mass mail balloting IS a sure fire road to election fraud!!!


I'm not saying you've been brainwashed, but several states do nothing but mail-in voting, and have for over a decade.


----------



## B. Kidd

meaner gene said:


> I'm not saying you've been brainwashed, but several states do nothing but mail-in voting, and have for over a decade.



Not mass mail in, liar!!


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> I'm not saying you've been brainwashed, but several states do nothing but mail-in voting, and have for over a decade.


and what states are those that ONLY do mail in voting??


----------



## B. Kidd

meaner gene said:


> I'm not saying you've been brainwashed, but several states do nothing but mail-in voting, and have for over a decade.



Only for soldiers overseas and invalids that couldn't make it to the polls, pre-pandemic WITH VERIFICATION.

Even most of western Europe stopped mass mail-in balloting because it's fraught with fraud.
You fuck-an-A liar!!!


----------



## meaner gene

B. Kidd said:


> Not mass mail in, liar!!











						Voting by Mail
					

What is Vote by Mail? How do I vote? When can I expect to receive my ballot? What is the recommended deadline to return my ballot by mail? What if I didn’t receive my ballot? What if I make a mistake on my ballot? Will my vote still count if I did not vote on […]




					elections.hawaii.gov


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> Voting by Mail
> 
> 
> What is Vote by Mail? How do I vote? When can I expect to receive my ballot? What is the recommended deadline to return my ballot by mail? What if I didn’t receive my ballot? What if I make a mistake on my ballot? Will my vote still count if I did not vote on […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elections.hawaii.gov


this link proves you lied,,
why did you lie??


----------



## B. Kidd

meaner gene said:


> Voting by Mail
> 
> 
> What is Vote by Mail? How do I vote? When can I expect to receive my ballot? What is the recommended deadline to return my ballot by mail? What if I didn’t receive my ballot? What if I make a mistake on my ballot? Will my vote still count if I did not vote on […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elections.hawaii.gov



This doesn't prove jackshit pre-pandemic you bleeding hemmorhoid!!


----------



## Death Angel

meaner gene said:


> Voting by Mail
> 
> 
> What is Vote by Mail? How do I vote? When can I expect to receive my ballot? What is the recommended deadline to return my ballot by mail? What if I didn’t receive my ballot? What if I make a mistake on my ballot? Will my vote still count if I did not vote on […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elections.hawaii.gov


What our governor did that election cycle was ILLEGAL.  But if Democrats are in charge, and no one is willing to prosecute, did a crime actually happen? Well, yes and no.









						Michigan appeals court: SOS Benson’s mass mailing of absent ballot applications OK
					

Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson’s mass mailing of unsolicited absentee ballot applications to millions of 2020 voters was deemed legal by Michigan’s appeals court.




					www.google.com


----------



## meaner gene

progressive hunter said:


> and what states are those that ONLY do mail in voting??


When I say all mail-in voting I mean more than 2/3rds of all votes cast being by mail.  Sometimes upwards of 90% in some states









						What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
					

It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.




					fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> When I say all mail-in voting I mean more than 2/3rds of all votes cast being by mail.  Sometimes upwards of 90% in some states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com


so you lied,, figures,,,
and you said decades,, your links are only for 2020,,
another lie,,


----------



## B. Kidd

meaner gene said:


> When I say all mail-in voting I mean more than 2/3rds of all votes cast being by mail.  Sometimes upwards of 90% in some states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com



Since when??, you insufferable .


----------



## meaner gene

B. Kidd said:


> Even most of western Europe stopped mass mail-in balloting because it's fraught with fraud.
> You fuck-an-A liar!!!


Much of eastern europe did so because they brought the ballot place to the people.  They had mobile polling facilities, where they would send people into nursing homes and hospitals etc,  for people to vote.  They also greatly expanded the number of polling places






						Special Voting Arrangements (SVAs) in Europe: In-Country Postal, Early, Mobile and Proxy Arrangements in Individual Countries | International IDEA
					

Disclaimer: Views expressed in this commentary are those of the author. This commentary is independent of specific national or political interests. Views expressed do not necessarily represent the institutional position of International IDEA, its Board of Advisers or its Council of Member...




					www.idea.int


----------



## flan327

progressive hunter said:


> compared to biden hes a jewel,,


,,,,,,,

A piece of 💩


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> ,,,,,,,
> 
> A piece of 💩


yes biden is a piece of shit,,


----------



## dblack

progressive hunter said:


> compared to biden hes a jewel,,


If we're down to that comparison, jesus fuck, let's just cash out.


----------



## Death Angel

progressive hunter said:


> yes biden is a piece of shit,,


As aware as a pos too


----------



## B. Kidd

meaner gene said:


> Much of western europe did so because they brought the ballot place to the people.  They had mobile polling facilities, where they would send people into nursing homes and hospitals etc,  for people to vote.  They also greatly expanded the number of polling places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Voting Arrangements (SVAs) in Europe: In-Country Postal, Early, Mobile and Proxy Arrangements in Individual Countries | International IDEA
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Views expressed in this commentary are those of the author. This commentary is independent of specific national or political interests. Views expressed do not necessarily represent the institutional position of International IDEA, its Board of Advisers or its Council of Member...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.idea.int



Nice fail,   .

Next....


----------



## meaner gene

progressive hunter said:


> this link proves you lied,,
> why did you lie??


100% of the people eligible to vote by mail and upwards of 85% actually voting by mail.


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> 100% of the people eligible to vote by mail and upwards of 85% actually voting by mail.


so why did you lie before??


----------



## Death Angel

meaner gene said:


> 100% of the people eligible to vote by mail and upwards of 85% actually voting by mail.


We can never make it TOO EASY for the uninformed to determine our leaders, right?


----------



## meaner gene

B. Kidd said:


> This doesn't prove jackshit pre-pandemic you bleeding hemmorhoid!!


It shows where it was BEFORE it was expanded for 2020.  Which means implementation of mail-in was well established before the 2020 election.


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> It shows where it was BEFORE it was expanded for 2020.  Which means implementation of mail-in was well established before the 2020 election.


thats not what you said before,,,


----------



## B. Kidd

meaner gene said:


> It shows where it was BEFORE it was expanded for 2020.  Which means implementation of mail-in was well established before the 2020 election.



Adios loser, .


----------



## meaner gene

Death Angel said:


> What our governor did that election cycle was ILLEGAL.  But if Democrats are in charge, and no one is willing to prosecute, did a crime actually happen? Well, yes and no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan appeals court: SOS Benson’s mass mailing of absent ballot applications OK
> 
> 
> Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson’s mass mailing of unsolicited absentee ballot applications to millions of 2020 voters was deemed legal by Michigan’s appeals court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



You also have several federal circuit decisions that say that they can't invalidate votes based on decisions that changed after election day.  That the law and regulations, in effect on election day, even if later overturned, are the basis for legal votes on election day.


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> You also have several federal circuit decisions that say that they can't invalidate votes based on decisions that changed after election day.  That the law and regulations, in effect on election day, even if later overturned, are the basis for legal votes on election day.


since you lied before theres nothing you say that should ever be believed without a link,,


----------



## meaner gene

progressive hunter said:


> so why did you lie before??


How is it a lie?  People were afforded 100% vote by mail.  But the constitution says you can't force everybody to vote that way.


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> How is it a lie?  People were afforded 100% vote by mail.  But the constitution says you can't force everybody to vote that way.


everything you said in your comment you have now changed and those you even proved wrong with your own links,,


----------



## meaner gene

progressive hunter said:


> thats not what you said before,,,


Actually it is.  Read it again.  Several states have been 100% mail-in ballot (where they mail everybody a ballot).

They have the right to refuse to vote by mail, and instead vote in person.


----------



## meaner gene

progressive hunter said:


> since you lied before theres nothing you say that should ever be believed without a link,,


Griffin v. Burns, a 1978 decision from the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 1st Circuit

 The 1st Circuit, affirming the federal district court, held that the retroactive invalidation of what were otherwise properly cast absentee ballots, on the basis of a new legal interpretation of state law unannounced before the election, was a violation of the voters’ federal due process rights.


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> Actually it is.  Read it again.  Several states have been 100% mail-in ballot (where they mail everybody a ballot).
> 
> They have the right to refuse to vote by mail, and instead vote in person.


based on all the lies youve told just in the last 20 mins you are a waste of time to discuss anything but a minstrel cycle with,,


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> Griffin v. Burns, a 1978 decision from the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 1st Circuit
> 
> The 1st Circuit, affirming the federal district court, held that the retroactive invalidation of what were otherwise properly cast absentee ballots, on the basis of a new legal interpretation of state law unannounced before the election, was a violation of the voters’ federal due process rights.


its best you run away from what you said,,,


----------



## meaner gene

progressive hunter said:


> based on all the lies youve told just in the last 20 mins you are a waste of time to discuss anything but a minstrel cycle with,,


As have you, based on your lies about lies.


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> As have you, based on your lies about lies.


yeah well youre a poopy head,,

see I can be childish too,,


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> I'm not saying you've been brainwashed, but several states do nothing but mail-in voting, and have for over a decade.





			Table 18: States With All-Mail Elections
		


States With All-Mail Elections

_In all-mail elections, all registered voters are sent a ballot in the mail. The voter marks the ballot, puts it in a secrecy envelope or sleeve and then into a separate mailing envelope, signs an affidavit on the exterior of the mailing envelope and returns the package via mail or by dropping it off._

Your denial of the definition of the term "mail-in" voting, is your own downfall.  

As I said (no lie) several states do all mail-in voting.


----------



## meaner gene

progressive hunter said:


> yeah well youre a poopy head,,
> 
> see I can be childish too,,


Apparently you don't know the definition of the term all "mail-in" voting.

You think it excludes in person voting, when it doesn't.  So your not knowing the definition is why you accused me of lying.

So you lied, about lying.


----------



## progressive hunter

meaner gene said:


> Apparently you don't know the definition of the term all "mail-in" voting.
> 
> You think it excludes in person voting, when it doesn't.  So your not knowing the definition is why you accused me of lying.
> 
> So you lied, about lying.


man you are desperate to backtrack on your lies,,


----------



## meaner gene

You accused me of lying, just because you don't know the definition of "mail-in" voting.


----------



## meaner gene

progressive hunter said:


> man you are desperate to backtrack on your lies,,


Post the definition of mail-in voting, and show how it differs from what I said.

Tic-toc

I'll wait.  Or you could just run away from your lies and save face.


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> Trump lost. Biden won. Be an adult and accept it. You’re embarrassing yourself.


That's not an adult.  That's a servile minion.


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> That's not an adult.  That's a servile minion.


Go cry in the corner. Biden will remain president for the rest of the term either way.


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> Go cry in the corner. Biden will remain president for the rest of the term either way.


Biden will always have an asterisk after his name, and he will likely be impeached after pubs take over Congress.


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> Biden will always have an asterisk after his name, and he will likely be impeached after pubs take over Congress.


Lol that’s hilarious considering Trump was impeached TWICE in one term. That’s a huge asterisk. He’s a pathetic sack of dog shit.


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> Lol that’s hilarious considering Trump was impeached TWICE in one term. That’s a huge asterisk. He’s a pathetic sack of dog shit.



We know those impeachments were just a means to keep Hillary's ass out of prison.  The FBI has already admitted they were totally baseless.


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> We know those impeachments were just a means to keep Hillary's ass out of prison.  The FBI has already admitted they were totally baseless.


Oh yeah? If the evidence was so compelling, why would they even need Trump to lock Hillary up? Hell even if they did need Trump - even though they sure as hell wouldn’t - why didn’t he order her prosecution right out of the gate? Also, since Trump was not convicted, what was stopping it after that point? It’s such a retarded notion to make this about Hillary lol. Like seriously why should I take you seriously as an adult?


----------



## PoliticalChic

meaner gene said:


> Congratulations on joining the useful idiots.  They also polled that in 2003 a majority of people thought that Saddam Hussein had WMD's, and was responsible for 9-11.


After I was forced to expose you as the lying scum you are, when you were caught altering my posts to claim that they said other than what I wrote, I asked you not to address me again.



Please honor that request.....





“I cut it down” January 6th Is But A Detail… post 31


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> So be specific. What changes did PA male and how did it make for a fraudulent count?


The Constitution is known as ‘the law of the land.’

The U.S. Constitution calls itself the "supreme law of the land." This clause is taken to mean that *when state constitutions or laws passed by state legislatures or the national Congress are found to conflict with the federal Constitution, they have no force*.

The Constitution as Supreme Law

http://www.let.rug.nl › usa › outlines › government-1991




The fact is that the only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required.



Wherein we find this:
Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution*, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”

​
McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)

supreme.justia.com



But....this occurred: courts altered voting rules.
“In Pennsylvania, the question was whether th*e state’s Supreme Court could override voting rules set by the state legislature. In North Carolina, the question was whether state election officials had the power to alter such voting rules.”*
NYTimes

Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.





Article VI, Paragraph 2 of the U.S. Constitution is commonly referred to as the Supremacy Clause. It establishes that *the federal constitution, and federal law generally, take precedence over state laws, and even state constitutions*.

Supremacy Clause | Wex | US Law


----------



## PoliticalChic

Death Angel said:


> *MOST* voters. Aren't the Democrats a slight majority in this country?



Whatever the numbers, it is Mass Psychosis......the same that infected the Germans in the 30s and 40s.

The very same doctrines, too.


----------



## PoliticalChic

B. Kidd said:


> Covering the counting room windows in Detroit drew my attention along with after midnite votes in suitcases showing up in other locations.
> They played us like suckahs!!




Give them credit......it was well planned and rehearsed.  


Blame the Republicans....they had decades to recognize the enemy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

flan327 said:


> ,,,,,,,,,
> DONNIE BOY IS PATHETIC




Is this your definition of 'pathetic'?

Let's remind all the mindless....you......of Trump's five Nobel nominations for peace in the Middle East, quieting of North Korea, no invasions by Russia, keeping Iran guessing, having the courage to move our embassy to Jerusalem, forcing Mexico to keep invaders on their side of the border, sending ships through the South China Sea that China claimed was theirs, not turning over tons of armaments to the Taliban..........astounding foreign policy achievements that no Democrat can claim.

And that amazing achievement involving foreign policy: American energy independence.







Put 'dictionary' on  your letter to Santa.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> If we're down to that comparison, jesus fuck, let's just cash out.












Who'd you vote for again?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> Go cry in the corner. Biden will remain president for the rest of the term either way.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bripat9643 said:


> We know those impeachments were just a means to keep Hillary's ass out of prison.  The FBI has already admitted they were totally baseless.


----------



## Death Angel

PoliticalChic said:


> Is this your definition of 'pathetic'?
> 
> Let's remind all the mindless....you......of Trump's five Nobel nominations for peace in the Middle East, quieting of North Korea, no invasions by Russia, keeping Iran guessing, having the courage to move our embassy to Jerusalem, forcing Mexico to keep invaders on their side of the border, sending ships through the South China Sea that China claimed was theirs, not turning over tons of armaments to the Taliban..........astounding foreign policy achievements that no Democrat can claim.
> 
> And that amazing achievement involving foreign policy: American energy independence.
> View attachment 651237
> 
> 
> 
> Put 'dictionary' on  your letter to Santa.






Definitely a keeper. Worth 10,000 words


----------



## Death Angel

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 651243


Those mean tweets. Ahhh, the good old days


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> Oh yeah? If the evidence was so compelling, why would they even need Trump to lock Hillary up? Hell even if they did need Trump - even though they sure as hell wouldn’t - why didn’t he order her prosecution right out of the gate? Also, since Trump was not convicted, what was stopping it after that point? It’s such a retarded notion to make this about Hillary lol. Like seriously why should I take you seriously as an adult?




That would be goose-steppers of the FBI and the CIA.


1. The Hunter Biden Laptop story was censored by the state media.

2.The Democrat handmaidens rushed out ot lie about the Laptop story.
Hunter Biden story is Russian disinfo, dozens of former intel ...​https://www.politico.com › news › 2020/10/19 › hunter...
Oct 19, 2020 — More than _50_ former _intelligence_ officials signed a letter casting doubt on the provenance of a New York Post story on the former vice ...

50 former intelligence officials warn NY Post story sounds like ...​https://thehill.com › homenews › campaign › 521823-5...
Oct 20, 2020 — More than _50_ former _intelligence_ officials said emails alleged to have been found on a _laptop_ belonging to Hunter Biden show signs of a ...






3. "CIA Officer Who Signed Crackhead Hunter Biden Laptop Letter Says He Takes ‘Special Pride’ for ‘Swinging the Election Away From Trump’​Posted on March 29, 2022 by Constitutional Nobody
John Sipher, who served for more than 20-years as a CIA senior operations officer, wrote, “I take special pride in personally swinging the election away from Trump,” reported enVolve.

“I lost the election for Trump? Well then I fell [sic] pretty good about my influence,” the ex-CIA officer wrote.



4. ....list of “officials” that “signed a letter saying that the laptop has the classic earmarks of a Russian information operation.”

_“Yet, these 51 purported intelligence experts didn’t have any evidence to back up their assertions at the time – they were merely operating off a convenient hunch that happened to behoove the Biden campaign right before the election.”

“The letter they’d all signed on to was published on October 19th of 2020, a mere five days after the New York Post dropped the bombshell story on the laptop that has since been validated by a myriad of outlets – to include The New York Times.”


5. _Illegitimate President Biden cited the letter during the 2020 presidential election as proof the laptop story was false. According to former Attorney General Willam Barr and a scathing report in Politico, Biden knew the letter was not based on evidence but reported it as fact to win the election.

Last week, The New York Times circumspectly admitted its reporting on the Hunter laptop story was inaccurate."




Empress Royalty Strengthens Management and Appoints New Chief Financial Officer | VANCOUVER, BC / ACCESSWIRE / May 3, 2022 / Empress Royalty Corp. (TSXV:EMPR)(OTCQB:EMPYF) (“Empress” or the “Company”) is pleased to announce the appointment of Janet M​VANCOUVER, BC / ACCESSWIRE / May 3, 2022 / Empress Royalty Corp. (TSXV:EMPR)(OTCQB:EMPYF) (“Empress” or the “Company”) is pleased to announce the appointment of Janet Meiklejohn as Chief Financial Officer of the Company. “It gives me great pleasure to welcome Janet to the Empress team as Chief...





 ussanews.com


----------



## Death Angel

And remember, 17% said, if they had known about the Hunter laptop story they WOULD HAVE CHANGED THEIR VOTES.

That ALONE would have changed the outcome of the election

Lying and covering FACTS is how the Democrat Media COLLUDES With the Democrat Party to STEAL ELECTIONS


----------



## justoffal

Billy000 said:


> Trump lost. Biden won. Be an adult and accept it. You’re embarrassing yourself.


You're preaching to the wrong audience you've already lost the argument nationally. Rational minds that are capable of at least 3rd grade math know that the election was a robbery.  Deep down inside so do you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

justoffal said:


> You're preaching to the wrong audience you've already lost the argument nationally. Rational minds that are capable of at least 3rd grade math know that the election was a robbery.  Deep down inside so do you.b




The trained Democrat voter cannot pivot even when their own party admits they lied.

See how many of them are still ranting about Russian collusion.....even after Mueller and now Durham.

And if you bring up what we claimed about Bill Clinton being a rapist for decades....they still claim "is not, isn not!!!!!!!!" even when the party had dropped the pretense:

. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?

The New York Times

MSNBC

The Atlantic

Slate

Vox



Politico



"So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.

….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient." Dems’ ‘reckoning’ with Bill’s sexual offenses is the final nail in the Clintons’ coffin


 On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....who can't keep up with the program.


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> Oh yeah? If the evidence was so compelling, why would they even need Trump to lock Hillary up?


Hmmm .  .  .  . because the FBI is infested with deep state minions who have no interest in enforcing the law.



Billy000 said:


> Hell even if they did need Trump - even though they sure as hell wouldn’t - why didn’t he order her prosecution right out of the gate?



Because Jeff Sessions recused himself are refused to prosecute her.  That's why Trump got rid of him.



Billy000 said:


> Also, since Trump was not convicted, what was stopping it after that point? It’s such a retarded notion to make this about Hillary lol. Like seriously why should I take you seriously as an adult?



It's not stopped.  Barr put Duram on the job.  Of course, Biden is doing everything possible to obstruct him.


----------



## dblack

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 651238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who'd you vote for again?????


Not Biden. Why?


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> Not Biden. Why?





You know why.

I'm gonna assume you didn't vote for Trump.

There are never any possible victors other than the two main parties.

Why didn't you vote for the American candidate?


----------



## dblack

PoliticalChic said:


> You know why.
> 
> I'm gonna assume you didn't vote for Trump.


Jesus no. 


PoliticalChic said:


> There are never any possible victors other than the two main parties.


Whatever. Not voting for a shitty candidate. Period.


PoliticalChic said:


> Why didn't you vote for the American candidate?


I did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> Jesus no.
> 
> Whatever. Not voting for a shitty candidate. Period.
> 
> I did.




Avoid the juvenile vulgarity, even though I've clearly embarrassed you.

The only American  candidate who had the abilty to win was named Trump.


If you didn't vote for Trump, you allowed an un-American candidate to claim victory.

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## dblack

PoliticalChic said:


> Avoid the juvenile vulgarity, even though I've clearly embarrassed you.


Piss off.


PoliticalChic said:


> The only American  candidate who had the abilty to win was named Trump.


LOL 


PoliticalChic said:


> If you didn't vote for Trump, you allowed an un-American candidate to claim victory.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself.



Keep dancing. I'm not voting for your shitty candidate. Beg, plead, make excuse after excuse - but it ain't happening. If Republicans or Democrats want my vote, they're going to have to do better.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> The Constitution is known as ‘the law of the land.’
> 
> The U.S. Constitution calls itself the "supreme law of the land." This clause is taken to mean that *when state constitutions or laws passed by state legislatures or the national Congress are found to conflict with the federal Constitution, they have no force*.
> 
> The Constitution as Supreme Law
> 
> http://www.let.rug.nl › usa › outlines › government-1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that the only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Wherein we find this:
> Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution*, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
> Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”
> 
> ​
> McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)
> 
> supreme.justia.com
> 
> 
> 
> But....this occurred: courts altered voting rules.
> “In Pennsylvania, the question was whether th*e state’s Supreme Court could override voting rules set by the state legislature. In North Carolina, the question was whether state election officials had the power to alter such voting rules.”*
> NYTimes
> 
> Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article VI, Paragraph 2 of the U.S. Constitution is commonly referred to as the Supremacy Clause. It establishes that *the federal constitution, and federal law generally, take precedence over state laws, and even state constitutions*.
> 
> Supremacy Clause | Wex | US Law


Lol all this says is that the voting rules changed. What were the changes? How did they affect the results to where Trump should have won? Go ahead. Ill wait.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> That would be goose-steppers of the FBI and the CIA.
> 
> 
> 1. The Hunter Biden Laptop story was censored by the state media.
> 
> 2.The Democrat handmaidens rushed out ot lie about the Laptop story.
> Hunter Biden story is Russian disinfo, dozens of former intel ...​https://www.politico.com › news › 2020/10/19 › hunter...
> Oct 19, 2020 — More than _50_ former _intelligence_ officials signed a letter casting doubt on the provenance of a New York Post story on the former vice ...
> 
> 50 former intelligence officials warn NY Post story sounds like ...​https://thehill.com › homenews › campaign › 521823-5...
> Oct 20, 2020 — More than _50_ former _intelligence_ officials said emails alleged to have been found on a _laptop_ belonging to Hunter Biden show signs of a ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "CIA Officer Who Signed Crackhead Hunter Biden Laptop Letter Says He Takes ‘Special Pride’ for ‘Swinging the Election Away From Trump’​Posted on March 29, 2022 by Constitutional Nobody
> John Sipher, who served for more than 20-years as a CIA senior operations officer, wrote, “I take special pride in personally swinging the election away from Trump,” reported enVolve.
> 
> “I lost the election for Trump? Well then I fell [sic] pretty good about my influence,” the ex-CIA officer wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. ....list of “officials” that “signed a letter saying that the laptop has the classic earmarks of a Russian information operation.”
> 
> _“Yet, these 51 purported intelligence experts didn’t have any evidence to back up their assertions at the time – they were merely operating off a convenient hunch that happened to behoove the Biden campaign right before the election.”
> 
> “The letter they’d all signed on to was published on October 19th of 2020, a mere five days after the New York Post dropped the bombshell story on the laptop that has since been validated by a myriad of outlets – to include The New York Times.”
> 
> 
> 5. _Illegitimate President Biden cited the letter during the 2020 presidential election as proof the laptop story was false. According to former Attorney General Willam Barr and a scathing report in Politico, Biden knew the letter was not based on evidence but reported it as fact to win the election.
> 
> Last week, The New York Times circumspectly admitted its reporting on the Hunter laptop story was inaccurate."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empress Royalty Strengthens Management and Appoints New Chief Financial Officer | VANCOUVER, BC / ACCESSWIRE / May 3, 2022 / Empress Royalty Corp. (TSXV:EMPR)(OTCQB:EMPYF) (“Empress” or the “Company”) is pleased to announce the appointment of Janet M​VANCOUVER, BC / ACCESSWIRE / May 3, 2022 / Empress Royalty Corp. (TSXV:EMPR)(OTCQB:EMPYF) (“Empress” or the “Company”) is pleased to announce the appointment of Janet Meiklejohn as Chief Financial Officer of the Company. “It gives me great pleasure to welcome Janet to the Empress team as Chief...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ussanews.com


lol why are even talking about Hunter’s laptop right now?


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> Piss off.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Keep dancing. I'm not voting for your shitty candidate. Beg, plead, make excuse after excuse - but it ain't happening. If Republicans or Democrats want my vote, they're going to have to do better.





Everytime I expose the lack of thinking by one of these gormless idiots, vulgarity follows.

They can't help it, so irked by having been embarrassed.


What we have agreed to is that you don't care to vote American.

Let's leave it at that.


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> Hmmm .  .  .  . because the FBI is infested with deep state minions who have no interest in enforcing the law.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jeff Sessions recused himself are refused to prosecute her.  That's why Trump got rid of him.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not stopped.  Barr put Duram on the job.  Of course, Biden is doing everything possible to obstruct him.


Lol deep state in the FBI. Gee what a convenient explanation. It explains everything! You have no evidence whatsoever, but it explains it!

Also, if this was about Jeff Sessions and the deep state, why would the democrats bother  impeaching Trump if they had nothing to worry about anyway as far as Hillary goes?


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> Piss off.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Keep dancing. I'm not voting for your shitty candidate. Beg, plead, make excuse after excuse - but it ain't happening. If Republicans or Democrats want my vote, they're going to have to do better.




"...they're going to have to do better."

You're lying..

Let's prove it.


Better than this?

Let's remind all the mindless....you......of Trump's five Nobel nominations for peace in the Middle East, quieting of North Korea, no invasions by Russia, keeping Iran guessing, having the courage to move our embassy to Jerusalem, forcing Mexico to keep invaders on their side of the border, sending ships through the South China Sea that China claimed was theirs, not turning over tons of armaments to the Taliban..........astounding foreign policy achievements that no Democrat can claim.

And that amazing achievement involving foreign policy: American energy independence.







More????

Sure thing.....I kinda like slapping you around, dolt.


Can you name the Trump policies you voted against????


Time for vulgarity?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> lol why are even talking about Hunter’s laptop right now?




1. It was so dispositive as to what the Biden Crime Cartel is, that  your side had to censor it.

2. It documented that Biden was being bribed by the Chinese.


----------



## dblack

PoliticalChic said:


> "...they're going to have to do better."


Exactly. Way better. 


PoliticalChic said:


> Time for vulgarity?????


Go fuck yourself, you pompous, empty-headed bitch.

Does that work?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> Lol all this says is that the voting rules changed. What were the changes? How did they affect the results to where Trump should have won? Go ahead. Ill wait.




Changed by whom?

What body is given the exclusive right to make those changes, by the Constitution.




It's a reading comprehension question.....you know, the type that kept you going to summer school.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> Exactly. Way better.
> 
> Go fuck yourself, you pompous, empty-headed bitch.
> 
> Does that work?






Here I am slappin’ you around like a school girl at a Taliban picnic.

And exactly what I predicted......when they can't answer, and embarrassed.....this is the languge one should expect.


----------



## dblack

PoliticalChic said:


> Here I am slappin’ you around like a school girl at a Taliban picnic.


Yessiree. You have the biggest, hairiest cock of any motherfucker on this board. You rawk!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> "POLL: MOST VOTERS STILL BELIEVE CHEATING CHANGED THE OUTCOME OF THE 2020 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION​View attachment 651051
> Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election.
> 
> 55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on May 23-24. Only 39 percent of respondents overall indicated that cheating did not affect the election.
> 
> When broken down by political party, most Republicans and Independents expressed doubts over the fairness of the highly debatable election. However, Democrats did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLL: Most voters still believe cheating changed the outcome of the 2020 presidential election
> 
> 
> Photo: Alamy Nearly two years after the 2020 presidential election, voters remain doubtful about the legitimacy of the 2020 election. 55 percent of likely U.S. voters believe cheating changed its outcome, a recent Rasmussen poll shows. The survey was conducted across 1,000 likely U.S. voters on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rsbnetwork.com


It didn't. He lost. End of story. Posting article after article from alt-right media sources that have ZERO credibility won't change that fact either.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> Yessiree. You have the biggest, hairiest cock of any motherfucker on this board. You rawk!




The best you can do???

Did you learn that language at mommy's knee?


Should I be apoligizing for taking advantage of one with your.....limited.....ability?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It didn't. He lost. End of story. Posting article after article from alt-right media sources that have ZERO credibility won't change that fact either.




I can prove that the election was illegitimate.

PROVE!!!!


Watch me do so, and leave you speechless:



The Constitution is known as ‘the law of the land.’

The U.S. Constitution calls itself the "supreme law of the land." This clause is taken to mean that *when state constitutions or laws passed by state legislatures or the national Congress are found to conflict with the federal Constitution, they have no force*.

The Constitution as Supreme Law

http://www.let.rug.nl › usa › outlines › government-1991




The fact is that the only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required.



Wherein we find this:
Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution*, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”

​
McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)

supreme.justia.com



But....this occurred: courts altered voting rules.
“In Pennsylvania, the question was whether th*e state’s Supreme Court could override voting rules set by the state legislature. In North Carolina, the question was whether state election officials had the power to alter such voting rules.”*
NYTimes

Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.





Article VI, Paragraph 2 of the U.S. Constitution is commonly referred to as the Supremacy Clause. It establishes that *the federal constitution, and federal law generally, take precedence over state laws, and even state constitutions*.

Supremacy Clause | Wex | US Law








And after you Democrats stole the election.....Karma kicked you in the behind:


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. It was so dispositive as to what the Biden Crime Cartel is, that  your side had to censor it.
> 
> 2. It documented that Biden was being bribed by the Chinese.
> 
> 
> View attachment 651322


Lol I don’t give two shits about Hunter.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> Changed by whom?
> 
> What body is given the exclusive right to make those changes, by the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a reading comprehension question.....you know, the type that kept you going to summer school.


So you don’t know what the changes were or how they affected a fraudulent count?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> Lol I don’t give two shits about Hunter.




No vulgarity....pretend you're an adult.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> So you don’t know what the changes were or how they affected a fraudulent count?




I've noticed fairly oftern when Democrat voters are without the proverbial leg to stand on, they pretend not to have understood the posts that obliterated their worldviews.

I bet you don't even realize that that is simply a form of lying.

And....no.....lying is not your birthright, for being a Democrat.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> I can prove that the election was illegitimate.
> 
> PROVE!!!!
> 
> 
> Watch me do so, and leave you speechless:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution is known as ‘the law of the land.’
> 
> The U.S. Constitution calls itself the "supreme law of the land." This clause is taken to mean that *when state constitutions or laws passed by state legislatures or the national Congress are found to conflict with the federal Constitution, they have no force*.
> 
> The Constitution as Supreme Law
> 
> http://www.let.rug.nl › usa › outlines › government-1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that the only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Wherein we find this:
> Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution*, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
> Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”
> 
> ​
> McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)
> 
> supreme.justia.com
> 
> 
> 
> But....this occurred: courts altered voting rules.
> “In Pennsylvania, the question was whether th*e state’s Supreme Court could override voting rules set by the state legislature. In North Carolina, the question was whether state election officials had the power to alter such voting rules.”*
> NYTimes
> 
> Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article VI, Paragraph 2 of the U.S. Constitution is commonly referred to as the Supremacy Clause. It establishes that *the federal constitution, and federal law generally, take precedence over state laws, and even state constitutions*.
> 
> Supremacy Clause | Wex | US Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after you Democrats stole the election.....Karma kicked you in the behind:
> 
> View attachment 651330



Retard, state legislatures passed laws as to who can select electors. Meaning the 2020 presidential election was legit  and in accordance with the Constitution and you're a moron for thinking you just proved it wasn't.


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> Lol deep state in the FBI. Gee what a convenient explanation. It explains everything! You have no evidence whatsoever, but it explains it!
> 
> Also, if this was about Jeff Sessions and the deep state, why would the democrats bother  impeaching Trump if they had nothing to worry about anyway as far as Hillary goes?


YEs it does.  Are you familiar with the names of John Kerry, Peter Strzok, Lisa Page, James Comey, Andrew McCabe, Bruce Ohr, Nellie Ohr, Igor Danchenko, Kevin Clinesmith, Joseph Pientka, David Laufman, Mary McCord, George Toscas, Jonathan Winer, Jonathan Finer, Elizabeth Dibble, Michael Sussmann, Robbie Mook and Sidney Blumenthal?  
Those are just a few of the cockroaches infesting our government who had a hand in Crossfire-Hurricane, the government effort to get Trump.

This isn't "about" Jeff Sessions.  He's just one of the human waste that helped the government perpetrate this assault on Trump and the Republican Party.


----------



## flan327

progressive hunter said:


> so you lied,, figures,,,
> and you said decades,, your links are only for 2020,,
> another lie,,


,,,,,,
My husband and I voted using mail in ballots

EVERYTHING WAS FINE


----------



## flan327

bripat9643 said:


> YEs it does.  Are you familiar with the names of John Kerry, Peter Strzok, Lisa Page, James Comey, Andrew McCabe, Bruce Ohr, Nellie Ohr, Igor Danchenko, Kevin Clinesmith, Joseph Pientka, David Laufman, Mary McCord, George Toscas, Jonathan Winer, Jonathan Finer, Elizabeth Dibble, Michael Sussmann, Robbie Mook and Sidney Blumenthal?
> Those are just a few of the cockroaches infesting our government who had a hand in Crossfire-Hurricane, the government effort to get Trump.
> 
> This isn't "about" Jeff Sessions.  He's just one of the human waste that helped the government perpetrate this assault on Trump and the Republican Party.


Donnie Boy should be IN JAIL


----------



## bripat9643

flan327 said:


> ,,,,,,
> My husband and I voted using mail in ballots
> 
> EVERYTHING WAS FINE


How do you know that, dingbat?


----------



## bripat9643

flan327 said:


> Donnie Boy should be IN JAIL


Why, because you don't like Republicans?  If anyone should be in jail, it's Joey boy, who clearly was part of a play-for-pay scheme.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> I've noticed fairly oftern when Democrat voters are without the proverbial leg to stand on, they pretend not to have understood the posts that obliterated their worldviews.
> 
> I bet you don't even realize that that is simply a form of lying.
> 
> And....no.....lying is not your birthright, for being a Democrat.


Lol we both know you didn’t and can’t answer the question.


----------



## flan327

bripat9643 said:


> How do you know that, dingbat?


Because

Eejit

We received a COPY OF OUR BALLOTS by return mail

I pity you


----------



## B. Kidd

PoliticalChic said:


> Give them credit......it was well planned and rehearsed.
> 
> 
> Blame the Republicans....they had decades to recognize the enemy.



I can't really blame the Repubs. As the insurrectional Trump-hating Dimm Party made sure that they had 'The Donald' on a major defensive since day one and throughout his term.
It is actually a great testament to Trump and those Repubs that supported him that they got as much done as they did in one term!!
It took a fraudulent election and an installed puppet to undo it all that leads us up to today's dystopia.


----------



## PoliticalChic

B. Kidd said:


> I can't really blame the Repubs. As the insurrectional Trump-hating Dimm Party made sure that they had 'The Donald' on a major defensive since day one and throughout his term.
> It is actually a great testament to Trump and those Repubs that supported him that they got as much done as they did in one term!!
> It took a fraudulent election and an installed puppet to undo it all that leads us up to today's dystopia.





It goes back far further than Trump.

The 32nd President bonded with Stalin and the Bolsheviks, and gave communism a cushy home in our country.

With this result:

There are only three things important to the Democrat program, agenda.....Race, Class, and Gender.
Not liberty, not religious freedom, not prosperity, not individuality, not tranquility.
Race, Class, and Gender.


“Cultural Marxism, though it’s dismissed by critics as a “term invented by the Right”, “was an undeniable school of thought taking Marxist categories of oppressed and oppressor beyond the economic realm and applying to it other forms of oppression: gender, race, sexuality.” Caldron Pool


“A hundred years ago, kids in classrooms were taught the color of their skin was their most important characteristic — and if they looked a certain way, they were inferior. Today, kids again are being taught that the color of their skin defines them — and if they look a certain way, they’re an oppressor.” Tim Scott Text of Sen. Tim Scott's GOP response to Biden speech


----------



## B. Kidd

PoliticalChic said:


> It goes back far further than Trump.
> 
> The 32nd President bonded with Stalin and the Bolsheviks, and gave communism a cushy home in our country.
> 
> With this result:
> 
> There are only three things important to the Democrat program, agenda.....Race, Class, and Gender.
> Not liberty, not religious freedom, not prosperity, not individuality, not tranquility.
> Race, Class, and Gender.
> 
> 
> “Cultural Marxism, though it’s dismissed by critics as a “term invented by the Right”, “was an undeniable school of thought taking Marxist categories of oppressed and oppressor beyond the economic realm and applying to it other forms of oppression: gender, race, sexuality.” Caldron Pool
> 
> 
> “A hundred years ago, kids in classrooms were taught the color of their skin was their most important characteristic — and if they looked a certain way, they were inferior. Today, kids again are being taught that the color of their skin defines them — and if they look a certain way, they’re an oppressor.” Tim Scott Text of Sen. Tim Scott's GOP response to Biden speech



Race and gender I can buy into. Class, not so much because the avg. American doesn't understand it.


----------



## bripat9643

flan327 said:


> Because
> 
> Eejit
> 
> We received a COPY OF OUR BALLOTS by return mail
> 
> I pity you


No one is concerned about whether your votes were recorded.  You're one of the conspirators.   It's the people you are trying to screw that are concerned


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> ,,,,,,
> My husband and I voted using mail in ballots
> 
> EVERYTHING WAS FINE


if you say so,,

can you prove it was you two that signed them and sent them in??

no you cant,,


----------



## flan327

B. Kidd said:


> I can't really blame the Repubs. As the insurrectional Trump-hating Dimm Party made sure that they had 'The Donald' on a major defensive since day one and throughout his term.
> It is actually a great testament to Trump and those Repubs that supported him that they got as much done as they did in one term!!
> It took a fraudulent election and an installed puppet to undo it all that leads us up to today's dystopia.


Why are you LYING?


----------



## flan327

progressive hunter said:


> if you say so,,
> 
> can you prove it was you two that signed them and sent them in??
> 
> no you cant,,


Are you BRAIN DEAD?


----------



## flan327

progressive hunter said:


> if you say so,,
> 
> can you prove it was you two that signed them and sent them in??
> 
> no you cant,,


,,,,,,,

Can you prove that you are a human 
And 
Not a SPAM BOT?

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> Are you BRAIN DEAD?


so you see my point,,


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> ,,,,,,,
> 
> Can you prove that you are a human
> And
> Not a SPAM BOT?
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


what does you not being able to prove its you that signed the ballot have to do with me??


----------



## flan327

progressive hunter said:


> what does you not being able to prove its you that signed the ballot have to do with me??


I can EXPLAIN it to you
But 
I can’t UNDERSTAND it for you 

😵‍💫


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> I can EXPLAIN it to you
> But
> I can’t UNDERSTAND it for you
> 
> 😵‍💫


so explain it to me how you can prove it was you and your husband that signed and mailed those ballots???


----------



## flan327

progressive hunter said:


> so explain it to me how you can prove it was you and your husband that signed and mailed those ballots???


You need HELP


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> You need HELP


you said you could explain it,, so explain away,,,


----------



## flan327

progressive hunter said:


> you said you could explain it,, so explain away,,,


,,,,,,,,,
We have lived in our HOUSE FOR 33 YEARS 

WE PHOTOGRAPHED OUR DRIVERS LICENSES

THEN WE VOTED

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
👅


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> ,,,,,,,,,
> We have lived in our HOUSE FOR 33 YEARS
> 
> WE PHOTOGRAPHED OUR DRIVERS LICENSES
> 
> THEN WE VOTED
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 👅


that doesnt prove you signed it or mailed it,,


----------



## bripat9643

flan327 said:


> Why are you LYING?


What is he lying about?


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> Are you drunk?


how would that make a difference??
you said you could prove you signed and mailed your ballots and so far all youve done is tell me you did,, thats not proof,,


----------



## Leo123

No one voted for this clusterfuck.  If anyone voted for Biden they voted for lies and got suckered.  It's really unbelievable that Biden won fair and square.   No one at his rallies, spent most of the time in his basement, can't put words together to make a sentient statement, he's a man in obvious mental decline due to his age and multiple brain operations.


----------



## flan327

Leo123 said:


> No one voted for this clusterfuck.  If anyone voted for Biden they voted for lies and got suckered.  It's really unbelievable that Biden won fair and square.   No one at his rallies, spent most of the time in his basement, can't put words together to make a sentient statement, he's a man in obvious mental decline due to his age and multiple brain operations.


Legally elected President Biden is my choice


----------



## flan327

progressive hunter said:


> how would that make a difference??
> you said you could prove you signed and mailed your ballots and so far all youve done is tell me you did,, thats not proof,,


,,,,,,,,,
Return receipt requested 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BackAgain

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee, those Bidenistas who laughed about the complaints about vote counts in those four or five swing states, seems to have become ominously quiet.
> 
> In fact, they seem be finger-crossing rather than gloating.
> 
> Oh, dear.....what could the matter be????
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> "....while Biden supposedly won more votes than anyone in history (despite not being able to get out people to fill his circles in anemic events), he “won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008.” But supposedly had more total votes. What that says is the increase was where it needed to be, not across the board, in what one would have to say was very unusual.
> 
> As I’ve written before, the non-polling metrics had all been going to Trump including party registrations trends; the respective primary votes; candidate enthusiasm; social media followings; broadcast and digital media ratings; online searches; the number of (especially small) donors; and the number of individuals betting on each candidate. So you would have to believe that all these historically accurate measures all suddenly were wrong to believe that Trump lost.
> 
> Basham also points to a variety of different irregularities that require answers including:
> 
> 1. Why late on election night did swing states stop counting votes when Trump was way ahead? Why were some observers stopped from getting to viably observe the counting?
> 
> 2. Unusual vote counts coming in batches of hundreds of thousands with unusually high numbers for Biden.
> 
> 
> 3. “Historically low absentee ballot rejection rates despite the massive expansion of mail voting.”
> 
> 4. Witnesses reporting ballots in pristine condition (not folded), missing votes, invalid residential addresses.
> 
> 5.In Georgia, Biden overtook Trump with 89 percent of the votes counted. *For the next 53 batches of votes counted, Biden led Trump by the same exact 50.05 to 49.95 percent margin in every single batch.* It is particularly perplexing that all statistical anomalies and tabulation abnormalities were in Biden’s favor. Whether the cause was simple human error or nefarious activity, or a combination, clearly something peculiar happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are Some More Troubling Questions About the Election Numbers
> 
> 
> How do you reconcile all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com


Libtards and the Brandon supporters (I am mystified sometimes on how they support an Alzheimer’s victim as and for President) don’t like these kinds of facts and the logical analyses used in discussing them. Very good OP. Libtards will of course “disagree.”  Just not in the merits.


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> Please stop LYING


what did I lie about??


----------



## progressive hunter

flan327 said:


> ,,,,,,,,,
> Return receipt requested
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


how does that prove it was you that signed and mailed it??


----------



## BackAgain

flan327 said:


> Legally elected President Biden is my choice


Brandon is your _preference_, Fran, and you don’t give a rat’s ass about whether his election was legal or not.


----------



## bripat9643

flan327 said:


> So you are drunk too?


No.  What is he lying about?


----------



## flan327

BackAgain said:


> Brandon is your _preference_, Fran, and you don’t give a rat’s ass about whether his election was legal or not.


Stop LYING PLEASE


----------



## flan327

BackAgain said:


> Brandon is your _preference_, Fran, and you don’t give a rat’s ass about whether his election was legal or not.


You DO NOT KNOW ME

CAPISCH?


----------



## flan327

flan327 said:


> You DO NOT KNOW ME
> 
> CAPISCH?


MY
NAME
IS 
flan 🍮


----------



## flan327

BackAgain said:


> I haven’t lied at all. You have. And you’re tragically stupid. So, go fuck yourself.


Post reported


----------



## flan327

BackAgain said:


> Listen, Fran. I know you’re a troll and an idiot. That’s more than I care to know about you. I truly don’t wish to ever know you.
> 
> And you spelled “capiche” (or capisce) wrong. Now, get back to the important business of being a libtard hack troll. Toddle off. Go.


Post reported


----------



## flan327

flan327 said:


> Post reported


By flan 🍮


----------



## BackAgain

flan327 said:


> Post reported


Good for you, Fran.


----------



## BackAgain

flan327 said:


> By flan 🍮


I wish it were “bye, Fran.”  Adios. Feel free to not come back, Fran.


----------



## flacaltenn

*THread closed. Trolls ruined it. Topic is long gone.  *

*Warnings may STILL be issued.  *


----------

